# Ex IUI girls TTC Jan-June 2010 Catch-up & Chat Part 2



## nickym

Happy Chatting ladies xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Bookmarking!

We've all been a bit quiet this week haven't we, but I hope that everyone is well.

I'm currently waiting for more thyroid blood test results.  It looks like I have auto-immune thyroiditis, as I have the thyroid antibodies, but I'm still waiting for full confirmation of this.  It looks like I have finally found our reason for not conceiving, but now hopefully we can start to sort it out and have our family.

I've got my MIL staying for the weekend, so I will be back after the w/e for personals.

love to you all
Amethyst xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Bookmarking

we have all been quiet, my little sis( not so little at 34) lost her little baby at 17 weeks, cant say much except shes stopped talking to me as shes hurting but doesnt want to hurt me!

Wish i had the answers............

Hope all you ladies are well and relaxing this weekend xx

Love Loops xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Bookmarking so I don't lose you all

Loops so sorry sweetie about your sister, sending hugs to you both     

Beanie xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

bookmarking


----------



## cat1608

Bookmarking


Hope you are all well.


Loops - so sorry to hear about your sister and must be awful for you too.


Hope you are ok xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie thanx for your hugs.... Hope you are ok too xxx

Cat, this will probably sound weird.... i dunno how to feel.... lucky one min sad the next scared 2 seconds later..... i just wish there was something i could do for her, but there isnt.... i would normally be the one she picked up the fone to, but, im still pregnant and she doesnt want to upset me , and jeez it must be hard to understand why her? i guess ijust gotta be here for here for when she does need me

Bubbas are struggling for space.... 3lb each already, and all my bits are as moved as they can be.... ! I have to go every week to docs now and 2 weeks to hosp for scans as my pelvic bones are already straining ..they dont think they want me to struggle to 38 weeks....they are bigger each than was expected so just gotta try and take it a little slower!

How are your two little cherubs and you doing hunnie?? are you getting things together? hope you and your man are doing well too xx

How is motherhood treating you Joeyrella? Sooo exciting for you to have you little bubba here safe and well x

Hope all you ladies are doing ok 

take care 

Love Loops xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

book marking


----------



## joeyrella

how is everyone? seems quiet on here at the moment.
loops - am so sorry to hear about your sister, that's so sad.  it must be so hard for her, but a really difficult position for you to be in too.  it brings it all home how fragile pregnancy is doesn't it?   

AFM - baby william is fine, he doesn't like sleeping and he does like screaming all night but he's so beautiful.  i'm not so good, far TMI    but i had to have a forceps delivery and my episiotomy stitches have now come undone and its got infected, so i'm struggling.  i can't sit down, i can't stand up and i haven't really left the house other than to go for physiotherapy to help the wound heal.  i'm severly anaemic and on a cocktail of drugs so i haven't been able to breast feed which i'm really disappointed with. luckily my husband has been allowed extra time off to look after us. all in all not quite the ideal start that i had in my head, but then when was any part of the journey to motherhood straightforward!?


----------



## loopylisa73

Joeyrella, wow you are going through the mill already hey? William sounds great and sooo worth it all i bet? xx

I think its a very good chance mine will arrive via the sunroof.... Just a hint from doc, i could be wrong

xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just bookmarking as not been in the office much over the last week so lots to catch up on and know if I start on here it will take the rest of the day!

Sending       to all that need them especially Loopy and her sister, and Joeyrella  

Fred x


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies,

Loopy - so sorry for your sister - and what a horrible position you are now in.  I hope she can talk to you soon    
Joeyrella - oh hun, what an ordeal for you     I really hope you can heal and get your strength back, but glad DH is being allowed more time to help you.  William is a beautiful name btw - I love it !!   
Amethyst - hope you get on okay with your additional tests and they can put you on the right treatment course to get sorted out    Kdb - How are you lovely?  Are you in your second week wait now?  I will need to go take a look for updates on your diary, but been thinking of you and have everything crossed xxxx      

Hi to everyone else - hope you can come back out of the woodwork soon     .  All not bad with me - getting more and more symptoms - ie. acid reflux, swollen ankles and a sore left heel??!!!  I have still not bought anything more for the baby - waiting on DH to build up the nursery furniture first so I can start getting organised, but feel I have so much else to organise - such as christmas and buying a car that I am sure this will be put off and put off. xxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to say hello to you all and send hugs to everyone, kdb sending sticky vibes your way. Am keeping an eye on you all but keeping a little distance as still feeling very low, having mix of good days and bad days, and don't want to depress the thread with my negative feelings.

Hope you all had good weekends xxxxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi there girls, 

Ive come on here because its where most of you are! Congrats to all who have had babies and are PG, so nice to see. 

Ive not been on here for a long time, truefully ive been struggling with the IUIs and am just wishing them over, so have been plodding along doing what I need to do, but I need advice, im currently 14dpo from my 3rd IUI, 3 good size follies, the thing is im far too scared to test   no sign of AF so far today, but cant believe it could have worked and am working myself into a frenzy today, Hubbys away so im all alone. I dont even have tests as said I wouldnt test until I was late, so am I or not? Ive not idea what to think anymore, please give me some advice ladies.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi Princess
So sorry to hear you are having a hard time. When is your OTD? A lot of people are told to test on 14dpo, so I think you can if you feel up to it, but if you don't, you can always leave it three or four more days and test then. Good luck!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Just bookmarking, thought I'd lost you all


----------



## princess29

Thanks for you reply trying, xx

Well I tested and got a VFP!

I did a cheapy first and got the VFP, but wasnt convinced so I took the FMU in a thermos cup (to now be disgarded!) and hot footed to Sainsburys for a Clearblue Digital which came up PREGNANT! 
Im pleased but its still VERY early days so after last time im nervous about it all going wrong again








but at the same time im PREGNANT!!

I was getting to the point of wanting to give up, its been a hard nearly 3 years! 

Just petrified about it not sticking now. xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Wow Princess - Congratulations honey!!!!     

Assuming that a VFP = BFP    

I know this will be an anxious time for you - so look after yourself and hopefully you will get the bloods and early scans you need to keep an eye on things!!!!!


----------



## Huggies

Beanie -      thinking of you!!!

Sarah -    

Kdb -


----------



## loopylisa73

Princess.....Congrats hunnie!!!! take things really easy for a while xx

Love Loops

XX


----------



## princess29

Thanks girls! 

Yes the clinic have already said I will have early scans and that they will be keeping an eye on me so thats good! Doesnt really feel too real and the moment! xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi there,

Beanie - lovely to hear from you.  Hope you're looking after yourself - senidng you hugs     

Princess - wonderful news - hope all work out for you. 

Huggies - hope you don't get hit too bad with acid reflux - I am the queen of that and hear burn. In the end the hospital have prescribed me some drugs - which I take sparingly and rely pon renee and gaviscon the rest of the time.  You can gaviscon on prescription and seeing as prescriptions are free when you're pregnant it can save you a fair bit of money.

Loopylisa - big hugs to both you and your sister - what an awful situation to be in for both of you. All you can do is stay strong and be ready to support her when she needs it.

Joyrella - you poor thing - hope things are brightening up for you and your scar is healing better

Hope everyone else is okay. 

Well I am coming up to 32 weeks - wey hey!  It still seems an age until Peanut is due (I think mainly because there is Christmas in between) but spoke to a friend yesterday who asked whether I was starting to get my hospital bag together   .  I still feel very well - except for the heartburn/acid stuff and am trying to keep as active as possible. Still can't come up with names and am waiting for inspiration. 

Smiling xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya 

Princess - so pleased for you, keeping everything crossed xx   

Huggies - Hope the acid reflux eases off   

Kdb - Hope you are ok    

Smiling - Wow 32 weeks, glad everything going well

Hope everyone else having a good week so far    

Afm - Went to see the doc today about a lump, thankfully nothing sinister but going to get it removed, but while I was there he seem to know that I wasn't feeling right, he was a locum and had a lovely chat with him, have decided to go back and seem him for help, as was honest with him about how I am feeling and that I have lost my appetite to the point I am forcing myself to eat. So sorry not a happy post, but feel so lonely right now and cannot stop the tears.


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies,


Princess - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I am sure this will be a very worrying time for you, but sounds like you are being well looked after. I'm sure your bean will stay sticky   . Take care   .


Kdb - sending you lots of      


Scaraloo - lovely to hear from you. Hope you are holding up ok honey   


Beanie - same for you honey. You must come on here and talk to us - don't apologise for negative thoughts and you aren't going to depress us. We're all here to support you.


Huggies - glad to hear you are well, but not nice with the side effects. I've got off lightly so far, and long may it continue!! I know what you mean about having so much more to organise. I still think i've got ages to go, but the weeks are going so quickly now. At least you're getting the furniture sorted   


Trying - how r u getting on?


Smiling - good to hear you are ok. 32 weeks! Wow! The time will go i'm sure in the blink of an eye - especially once xmas is been and gone and Peanut will be here before you know it!!


Joeyrella - Bless you honey. we've got stiches etc to look forward to!! OUCH!!! Sounds like you've been through the mill. Hope you start feeling better soon and that you can really start to enjoy being mummy to little William


Loopylisa - i'd feel exactly the same as you if it were my sis and you're right, all you can do is be there for her when she's ready to come to you. Can't believe your 2 are 3lbs each already. It's reassuring to know though I guess that they will be a nice size, but painful if your bits are being moved everywhere??


My two seem to be doing well - kicking more now and I can see my tummy move up and down when they do. God I felt emotional when that happened for the first time!! Been off for a couple of days so me and my sis have been out and about so I can choose nursery sets, cotbeds, buggies etc!!! Have bought first few little things - going to wait for xmas sales to buy the big stuff. Are you putting your 2 in the same cot or are you starting separate straight away??


All is good with my lovely man - long may they continue. His gorgeous daughters know now as he wanted to tell them face to face - they live in Huddersfield with their mum - and so we've been keeping it quite quiet until they knew. They are both very excited and can't wait to come out shopping with me for baby clothes.


Hi to everyone else and hope you are all ok.


AFM - babies getting more and more active now. Started looking at things to buy for the ickle pickles and it's becoming more and more real that I will be a mummy in a few months. Feeling more excited now and the daunting feeling has worn off - i'm sure that will come back when they arrive!! LOL!


Cxxx


----------



## kdb

Beanie sweetie, I have just found this thread and am distressed by your posts. Can you see a counsellor at your clinic? *Please *take care of yourself        xoxoxo PM me ANYTIME! 

Joey - OUCH... that does not sound comfortable at all  Sending you some iron-building vibes (presume you are taking feroglobin or spatone or similar?) xoxo

Amethyst - I also have autoimmune hypothyroid - the thyroid thread is really helpful if you want to know what else to ask for in terms of testing for related immune issues (eg, clotting) - most of which can be treated easily during an IVF cycle.

Huggies, Winey, CG  ... and everyone else - hope you're managing to keep those feet and bellies warm

xoxo


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie, hunnie it will help sooo much to go back and speak to someone.... after a few times it helped me to include DH as well in the meetings.  

Im here if you need me hunnie 

Love Loops xx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi 
Sorry I've been AWOL for so long. Work is still crazy and so I don't feel like sitting in front of a laptop when I get home as I've had enough of staring at a screen by the time i get home. Don't have a fancy phone either to easily pop on and say hi!

Beanie - Sorry to hear you are feeling so down. We're all here to listen to positive or negative thoughts when you need us   

Joey -All sounds a bit painful but I'm sure having William to hold more than makes up for it. P.s. That was one of the names I had on my list. Will have to cross it off now  

Cat - Sounds like you are enjoying your pregnancy and the shopping of course. I had a sneaky look at prams the other day and was overwhelmed by the cost. I really am clueless as to how much stuff we will need and the cost of it all. Better start saving now! 

Smiling - Not long now, I get excited about Christmas but you must be wishing it was over so you finally meet your bundle of joy  

Loopy - Wow! Sounds like you may pop before your due date  

Hi to Huggies, Scaraloo, princess, amethyst, kdb and anyone else I may have missed.

Afm - I'm just ticking along, feeling a bit fat  No bump yet. I am just over 15 weeks. Saw midwife yesterday and got to listen to the heartbeat and saw the consultant the day before who did a quick scan to check the baby was okay. Until I get a bump I don't think it it will really sink in and I will continue with my moments of disbelief inbetween appts. My next appt is my 20 wk scan just before Christmas. How I'm going to cope waiting that long for reassurance that I really am pregnant I don't know!  Hey ho. Hopefully Christmas will distract me.
Found out the other week that close friends of ours have also just gone through IVF! They got a BFP first time! We haven't met up yet but I was surprised that given she is only 25, they ony had 3 rounds of clomid before moving onto IVF. Don't understand why they didn't have to try IUI first. We're under the same PCT and both went through CARE   Oh well, will no doubt find out soon.
Take care
Fuscia xx


----------



## Huggies

Beanie - honey     don't be alone in all this - please feel free to raise your concerns/worries on here so you can get it all out.    

Kdb - I know its a big weekend for you honey - so I have everything crossed and really hope and    your dreams come true!!!      

Fuscia - Hello - it will not be long now until you are away from the 'fat' stage.  I am 26.5 weeks and well and truly have my bump - the fat feeling has gone, apart from my lovely swollen ankles in the evening !!!  As for your friend, great you will have some company through your pregnancies.  It may well be that IUI was not an option for them due to a certain problem factor in their diagnosis - but delighted IVF worked first time for them xxxx

Loops - hope you are well xxxx

Cat - I think I feel more anxious now - thinking about what we need and in only a few months our lives are going to change so dramatically (for the better of course).  I can't wait to just get there now xxxxx

Smiling - glad you are keeping so well - I think with christmas down the road, it won't be long at all before bean is here xxxxx

Princess - how are you?  are you close to having your first scan?  really hope all is going well for you xxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Thanks Huggies, I appreciate it    xoxoxo

Beanie, thinking of you


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies  ,

sorry about this long silence - I have had very busy weeks at work and at night I am too sleepy to switch on my laptop.

*Joeyrella* - sorry to hear you went through such an ordeal  . Hope things are improving now and forgotten very soon. A big hug to you and little William.

*Loopy* - a big hug for your sister and you. I cannot imagine how you must both be feeling. Try and be strong for whenever she'll come back to you.   

*Kdb* - I keep everything crossed for you and look forward to hearing great news.          

*Princess29* - congratulations!!!  

*Fred* - how is the thyroid going? Hope they give you the go-ahead very soon!   

*Fusciapink* - You should probably start feeling your little one moving pretty soon (I am working out the dates thinking of my sister, and I have a clear reference as she says that she first felt my niece moving on my wedding day... that's probably why I am so close to my niece!), so you will forget about your anxieties!

*Smilingandwishing* - wow, 32 weeks already! Do you know if it is a boy or girl, or have you decided not to know?

*Huggies* - How are things? I guess this is going to be a Christmas on the other side of the pond? How does it feel?

*Beanie* - Good that you found a doctor you can talk to. If only we all had such perceptive doctors! Hope things will get better soon on all sides for you.   

*Cat* - great that everything is going so well on both the pregnancy side and the family side. It must be lovely to think that your partner's daughters are so supportive.

*Trying* - how are things there? Coping with work, house renovations and the pumpkins?   

*Winegum* - hi sweetie, are you around? Any news about your appointments? Looking forward to your warm holiday?   

Any news from *Dixie*? She was due this month!

AFM - the two squatters have been making themselves known, with sickness and tiredness. I am looking forward to the moment when the sickness will fade. I have met the community midwives and have my scan booked for the 30th. 
Still it doesn't feel very real yet - apart from the fact that my mum is phoning me every other day!  To use a friend's words, "I am no longer her daughter, I am just her grandchildren's container".
On a subject that involves us all, I have been thinking a lot about this assisted conception issue. In Italy there is much talk going on about it, with some people planning to review the already absurdly restrictive law on AC condemning it as an aberration and a crime (they are using pretty much these words). Now. I am the first to say that having to decide what to do with our unused embryos is not an easy task. But like I didn't accept advice on how I should have managed our IF from fertile people, I am not having them, who have no idea of all the emotions and troubles involved, telling me what I should do. And I am quite happy that I live in a country where people can talk about IVF rather than whispering about it!
Ok, enough with my rant. Fortunately not everybody is like that (have you seen who was awarded the Nobel Prize for Medicine this year?).

A lovely weekend to everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

CG - you just wait until you get to your due date week, i had my mum and my nan on the phone on an hourly basis.  i dared to not answer my mobile once and actually got told off by my dad, i'm 30!

huggies - how is it going and how big is your bump now?

fuscia - i'm sure your bump will appear before you know it.  have you thought of any other boys names?  i found boy names really hard, girl names are so much easier to choose.

good luck KDB     

Beanie - still thinking of you     

hello and hope you are well everyone else.  i'm finding it hard to keep up with all the news.

thank you for all your kind words.  the episitomy is healing now and doesn't look so horrific anymore    but i still can't believe the state i was left in.  william has developed colic so he isn't making it easy for us, but he's worth it.


----------



## kdb

CG, that comment about being a 'container' made me giggle 

Joeyrella - pleased to hear you're starting to heal - I remember being 17 and finding out what an episiotomy was  I read about it in Cosmopolitan magazine!

Girls, we tested this morning and what can I say, this doesn't feel real AT ALL but the tests were +ve. Two internet cheapies, one old one from my clinic last year, and one CB digital. The line ones are a bit faint (fainter than the control line) but the digital says 2-3 weeks so I hope the results are real!

I am in total shock and disbelief. No other way to describe it.











Thank you all so much for your +++ and    xoxo


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations KDB!!!!


----------



## Winegum

Fantastic news kdb and dh!


I'm so pleased for you both     
Loads of love
Winegum xxx


----------



## Winegum

Everyone...even I can't believe how slack I have been at posting lately   
I have been lurking and keeping up with everything though.  As well as still feeling a bit bruised and battered, I seem to be in the middle of an incredibly busy time at work and at play - you know how it goes.  Every weekend I plan to do a major catch up but the weeks just whizz by.  I will be back soon with a mega post, I promise.  Until then, big love to you all from me.  
WG xxx


----------



## cat1608

KDB - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


               


Congratulations - it takes an age to sink in and I still can't believe I am pregnant although they are kicking now! I feel asthough it's happening to someone else!!


Take lots of care and enjoy xx


----------



## Beanie3

Kdb - Massive congratulations on your BFP xxxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

KDB Congratulations - what wonderful news!!


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations KDB, i'm thrilled for you


----------



## Huggies

Awesome news my girl - so so so so so happy for you (I had a sneaky feeling this would be the result)!!!

I hope you and DH are on cloud 9, and I know the worrying only really begins here - but you are pregnant and I wish you all the best for the coming weeks and months.


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Quick word of warning for you all first. I spent an hour and a half writing a long post earlier but when I pushed send found out I had logged in for an hour so lost it all       Therefore bevery careful if you pick the one hour option which I usually do at work just in case and is now routine! Not tonight though  

kdb - congratulations on your BFP            I had a really good feeling about your result so not so surprised but very happy for you and DH   

commutergirl - just remember that in 6 months time your squatters will be completely under your control so you can get your revenge for all the sickness    Thinking embarassing baby pics when they are older and not so nice veggies    And just think as the grandchildren container (made me chuckle) your mum will be making you really good meals when you visit   

dixie - any news on a new arrival?   

amethyst - have you found out any more about tx for the thyroid anitbodies? There are a lot of ladies who have had thyroid issues and been successful including our very own success kdb so I am sure you will get plenty of good advice on here   

loopylisa - hope your sister has spoken to you now and that you can help her cope with her loss      I can't believe how big your cubs are already and I am sure they will be making an appearance early in the New Year. Try and take it easy as much as you can   

joeyrella - sorry to hear that you and William have had a difficult start to family life but good to hear DH is taking care of you       Hopfully by Christmas this will all be a forgotten memory as you enjoy your best ever Christmas together   

huggies - how is DH doing with the nursery furniture? And the car? We got a new car for DH about a month ago so all ready for our next tx to be successful    Take time to put your feet up over the coming months to help those swollen ankles     

beanie - how are you feeling? is your appetite coming back? No great advice to offer except can you go out to dinner with a close friend or DH? I was with a friend who has MS yesterday and she has not been eating so well but as we were talking so much she ate her way through nearly a whole pizza and didn't realise it! Might help if you have a distraction and can choose anything you want        Take care and remember to use us to support you as that is what we are here for     

princess - belated congratulations on your BFP       do you have a date for your first scan yet?   

fuschiapink - good to hear from you and know what your first Christmas present will be this year. Your 20 week scan pic    Reckon it is going to be your best present ever    

trying - how are you getting on? are those little munchkins still tiring you out?     

winegum - sorry to hear that you are still feeling blue so sending you lots of        Unfortunately I don't think there is an easy way to ever get over a disappointment and although I tell myself to stay strong and keep fighting some days it is easier than others. On the bad days I resort to the chocolate    Look after yourself and I am sure your hols are going to raise your pma but will send you some too        as hoping we will be cycling together in January     

loopdy - how are you doing? Are you also planning on cycling again soon?     

sarah - good to see you are still keeping an eye on us and hope you are doing ok     

smiling - can't believe you are 32 weeks already! It doesn't seem that long ago that I pm'd you for the first time and that was before your 12 week scan. Good news that you have bought some of your stuff now so hope you are feeling more prepared      For name inspiration i looked at some of the research I did for my family tree and have decided there are some names that I like from there and thought it would be nice to use for a future generation. Would this help for you?

cat - great to hear that your relationship is going well and sounds as if your little ones are going to have lots of people looking out for them    Have fun with the sale shopping too     

Hi to anyone I have missed and hope you are ok     

AFM - Went to see thyroid consultant last week and unfortunately my TSH levels have hardly improved    Just went from 5.88 to 5.49 in 4 weeks even though my dose was doubled! Anyway the consultant cheered me up and said it was very good news as confirmed that I do have a thyroid problem and it was nearly certain this is why previous txs didn't work. Makes me feel much more confident about IVF working now but just have to be patient until the levels come down    Not a very patient person so will be interesting but dose doubled again and I will go back in 4 weeks for another test so should find out before Christmas if January is looking likely for d/r to start. Been a mixed week anyway as Friday my friend had her baby after IVF in Feb so really good news. Then yesterday I saw a friend who has MS and she is now on morphine as in so much pain plus it is likely she will be told this week she has breat cancer. Showed me again what a rollercoaster life is for everyone whatever problems they are going through. Also made me realise even more how strong we all our dealing with IF and how hard we are all fighting for our dream. I am confident we will all get our families one day ladies so don't give up and with so many successes on here already there is plenty of positivity and support for everyone           

Take care all and wishing you all a good week


----------



## commutergirl

*Kdb* - YEAAAAHHHHH!!!!
      
     
        
SO pleased for you both!

CG


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Kdb -  *Well done honeypie...YOU BLOODY DID IT!!! I'm absolutely thrilled to pieces for you and DH.                   

Hello to everyone, it all sounds like things are going well for most of you which is great news  

Lots of love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

KDB wow!!!! yipee!!!!! Amazing!!!!! Well done!!!!!    

Just a quickie from me as im supposed to be resting.... Contractions started wednsday nite for me..... over 11 weeks early! was sooo scared, they have managed to stop them (thank God) they have pumped me full of steroids to boost the cubs lungs just incase, but were back home for now, hope they stay were they are just a little longer 

LOve Loops xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Loopy - Hope you are getting plenty of rest sweetie, must have been quite a scare, but sounds as docs are looking after you    

Scaralooloo - Lovely to hear from you    

Fred - Really do hope your thyroid gets sorted soon can I as a question what sort of level would I be looking for to say my thyroid is ok, gp doing a few tests for me   

Winegum - Hope your not overdoing it and finding some time for rest   

Commutergirl - Hoping the ms eases of soon for you 

Huggies - Hope you finding time to take it easy hunni 

loopdy - How are you sweetie 

Cat - Glad to hear everything going well for you

Kdb - Again massive congratulations so please and excited for you   

Sending hugs to everyone       

Afm - Still feeling low but having been to see locum gp feel I can slowly move forward, Had to admit that I am suffering with mild depression but gp feels that is to be expected after everything we have gone through, gp is going to do some tests one of them checking my thyriod, was wondering what sort of level's would I be looking for to say all is ok. Taking everything one day at a time. DH has been amazing considering how he is feeling also, but we are both talking about how we feel, which I think is helping us get through this together.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Oh my! Just saw the news! KDB. That's just super! You fought so long and hard for this, aloe vera lady;-) It was all worth it.
I'll do a proper post to you all shortly, as only have time for a massive congratulations now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope this gives hope to everyone else struggling away out there. XXXXX


----------



## kdb

Thanks everyone, what a lovely bunch of girls you are 

Beanie - glad you are getting some support from your GP.  Re; thyroid... well, the standard NHS range for GPs is usually:
> TSH = 0.3 - 4.2 or sometimes up to 5
> Free T4 = 12-22

... *however* for TTC with treatment you want your TSH around 1, def no more than 2, and your Free T4 at the high end of normal (eg, 16+). I *think* the theory behind this is that with stimms meds you end up producing a lot of oestrogen which can 'use up' the Free T4. Once you get your results back, let us know. There are some good links and v helpful girls on the underactive thyroid thread. But, I hope all is well with you and you are as fit as a fiddle xoxo

Fred - sorry to hear your thyroid levels haven't adjusted as quickly as you'd like - but look at Huggies' signature to see how they can be a bit unpredictable! Are you feeling any different on Thyroxine? Better / worse / normal?

Loopy - ooh that must be very scary? Hope you can rest up loads and let the steroids work their magic   

Hugs to everyone else  
It is so cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdb

Trying      god, don't remind me!  Was in H&B at the weekend and they had aloe vera juice for half price.  I couldn't even LOOK at it without feeling sick.  Who knows, maybe I am growing an aloe vera plant instead of a baby....


----------



## loopylisa73

kdb said:


> Thanks everyone, what a lovely bunch of girls you are
> 
> Beanie - glad you are getting some support from your GP.  Re; thyroid... well, the standard NHS range for GPs is usually:
> > TSH = 0.3 - 4.2 or sometimes up to 5
> > Free T4 = 12-22
> 
> ... *however* for TTC with treatment you want your TSH around 1, def no more than 2, and your Free T4 at the high end of normal (eg, 16+). I *think* the theory behind this is that with stimms meds you end up producing a lot of oestrogen which can 'use up' the Free T4. Once you get your results back, let us know. There are some good links and v helpful girls on the underactive thyroid thread. But, I hope all is well with you and you are as fit as a fiddle xoxo
> 
> Fred - sorry to hear your thyroid levels haven't adjusted as quickly as you'd like - but look at Huggies' signature to see how they can be a bit unpredictable! Are you feeling any different on Thyroxine? Better / worse / normal?
> 
> Loopy - ooh that must be very scary? Hope you can rest up loads and let the steroids work their magic
> 
> Hugs to everyone else
> It is so cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just Want to add to that post KDB (sorry for the input on your post) my TSH levels were at 27.5!!!! VERY HIGH but still managed it, so i know all the doctors tell you whats acceptable and they are supposed to know best, but they are not always spot on there can be exceptions to all cases ..... Stay positive hunnie your time will come xxxx

Love Loops

PS i am resting ....doing exactly as told for the first time in my life!! xx


----------



## Huggies

Wow Loopy - you look after yourself girl and I hope you can keep your munchkins safe and sound for a little bit longer      

Kdb - hope you are still on   !!  Will you still have the official blood test and get your first scan arranged??    

Beanie - glad you and DH are talking and I hope you are both getting the support you need     My TSH at the beginning of treatment started out at 3 and was considered okay - however, just before my first IVF it has risen to 5.87 and was brought back down to between 1 and 2 before I could get started xxxxx

Fred - sorry your TSH is not coming down as quickly as you expected     What amount of thyroxine are you on now?  50mcg got me to where I needed to be in about 6 weeks time.  I hope this will now work for you.  Nursery furniture - mmnnnnn still in boxes!!     The nursery is now a storage room for our UK shipment that arrived last week with 4 years worth of storage that we now need to find new homes for!!!  As for the car, we are actually arranging to purchase our current company car from the company - cheapest way to do it for now and we are both happy with the size and feel of the car.    

AFM - its been a long day!!  Had 4 lots of bloods drawn today, 1 x TSH and 3 x Glucose tolerance.  I was in the clinic for 3 hours after fasting from last night and had to drink the glucose drink which left me feeling rather unwell 30 mins later - felt like I was going to vomit and pass out, but had to endure another 2 hours and bloods taken on an hourly basis.  Will get my results on Wednesday.
And now for my rant.....had my OB/GYN appointment inbetween all this and was given as much advice/info/attention and support as a dog poo on the side of the road.  I am 27 weeks pregnant and this OB has spent no more than 5 mins every 4 weeks with me - I left angry and upset today, so have looked into other clinics and was recommended a midwifery led clinic near my work and have scheduled a transfer and appointment to them for 2 weeks time - I am hoping for a much better experience.  xxxx


----------



## fusciapink

Just a quick one to say congratulations to kdb          Whoop whoop      Really pleased for you. You must be over the moon and still in shock no doubt  

Will be back on soon to say proper hellos to everyone else. Bit tired tonight and have to go to London tomorrow. Be glad when I've got a proper bump so I can get a seat on the tube  .
Fuscia x x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Fuscia - if you to nay tube station and tell them yuo are pregnant they will gove you a  badge to wear which says 'baby on board' and helps with getting given seats.

Smiling xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi

*Beanie* - With regards to the thyroid levels posts. I have been told that I am fine to commence IVF in Jan with a TSH of 10.5 as my T4 and T3 levels are within normal range. I am trusting the judgement of my fertility consultant on this one, but am now eating a gluten-free diet as have read that this MAY help reduce thyroid antibody levels. (Not everyone has the antibodies though)

*Loopy* - I didn't realise you had a high TSH - you have just boosted my optimism on pregnancy success so thank you!

Am x


----------



## loopylisa73

Yeah Amethyst, i was  devastated when they told me, as when i asked you guys whats yours were the highest was 
7-10!!!  So thought i had no chance with a 27.5.!   

Fuscia  AMAZON.Co.Uk have tops on with the warning sign baby on board...... you will soon get a seat chick   

Huggies.... Sorry your not getting the treatment or attention you need at the docs, the glucose test is MEAN!!!! i hated it! I have been quite lucky as i have kept my doctor , consultant and now midwife all the way through (3years) so they are great but think its awful at such an exciting and scary time you dont get the support you need .... Hope the new place is better xx  

Hi to all you ladies ...Hope your Christmas shopping is nearly done??

Love Loops xx


----------



## Loopdy

Hello gorgeous ladies   

Sorry I have been absent for a while.  I have been popping on to see how you are all doing so will write a better post when my head is a little clearer.  I'm now on my 2ww, with 2 embies, Pootle and Posie on board with test day of 1st December.  One good embie and one not so good with a 2 day transfer.

KDB - just want to say, A MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!!       

Lots and lots and lots of love to everyone, will be back soon....

Loopdy   
xxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Loopdy... Take it real easy wont you on your 2ww .... Pootle and Posie so cute xxx    

Love Loops xx


----------



## kdb

Loopdy....


----------



## fred73

Loopdy - sending you loads of        that this is the one


----------



## Huggies

Loopdy - lovely to hear from you - sending you tonnes of sticky vibes darling          



I am about to head out to friends for our Thanksgiving meal - turkey and all the trimmings - yum yum!!!

xxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

OOOOOOh Huggies will you have sprouts!!!! mmmmm


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovely FF'ers.

I've been looking forward to catching up for ages, so finally!

*Loopdy*, so good to hear from you. You've been keeping so quiet, I was worried you had to postpone the second go. Btw, I had a very unlikely-to-work second egg on my IUI (the second follie was only 15), but it turned out to be a fighter. So I am sure once the embies are safely tucked in, even the little one will know what to do.   

*Joeyrella*, your birth sounds so traumatic. I really hope you are healing up OK. I have been having terrifying dreams about episiotomies, which is not helping my state of mind. Have you at least got help to cope?   

*Commutergirl*, being too sleepy at night sounds so familiar. I cannot stay awake past 11 now. DP is falling into a similar routine, I think he is getting my pregnancy symptoms  Keep eating, it will keep the sickness at bay eventually. I discovered the trick of two breakfasts and two lunches! And don't remind me about the Nobel prize; did you see the statement issued as a reaction to the winner by the Vatican? The country that is only an independent state because of a fictitious document! It was sickening. I actually wrote a massive rant and in the end decided against posting it here. Talk about out of touch. Oh, and we have not told either set of parents yet, though my granny letter is ready and waiting to be posted.

*Huggies*, it being the US, you surely get to choose your clinic more easily than on the NHS. Hope the new one you found is good, these people sound crap. I didn't know about the other tests coming up. This is presumably different from the glucose test on your first appointment? I had to drink Lucosade and then have a blood test thirty minutes later; major burping was the only side effect. I don't like the sound of this other test&#8230; Hope you had nice turkey and pumpkin yesterday. Are you partaking in the Black Friday spendathon?

*KDB*, how is it going? Does it feel real yet? I really look forward to hearing about your first scan.

*Fred*, sweetie, I am well, thank you. Suffering from incredible forgetfulness, but other than that, coping pretty well. I completely empathise with you, being an impatient one myself. I hope good test results will be your Christmas present. One thing at a time. We put ourselves through so much emotional trauma with every tx, you've got to get the conditions as right as they can be.   

*Loopy*, I am totally terrified by your early contractions. We have a very tight building schedule before ours arrive, they simply can't come earlier because there is no heating or hot water or washing machine and the house is full of concrete dust, so we might have to stay at a hotel! My parents live in different countries and DP's parents are mad, so we can't stay there. They have to stay till at least 32 weeks.

*Amethyst*, your clinic sounds confident in your TSH levels, so I reckon you are right to just trust them. We worry about so many other things, it's good to be reassured by a professional. Forgive me for sounding completely uninformed, but is it also related to the level of iodine in our diet? Or is that something else?

*Beanie *darling, I am sorry to hear you are feeling so down. You have tried for such a long time, it's enough to drive the strongest of people to despair. Take it slowly. I am so glad your GP sounded receptive to your state of mind.

*Winegum*, hope are back soon with a long post. Sorry to hear you are still feeling rough.

*Fuscia*, I feel for you travelling on the Underground. I avoid it in the rush hour. I very nearly fainted a few weeks ago (overheated) and had to sit on the platform for ages to get my senses back.

*Smiling*, how is the naming game going? I was laughing at how different people are. We've already decided on names (though don't even know the sexes yet), the pram, the cots, the nappies and the bottles. I've drawn up a budget and have even ordered a patient pack for the hospital. I am already stressing that they are due when it will be the Easter weekend, following by the stupid royal wedding weekend - so they've only got a three-day window to make an appearance. Do you think I may have a tendency to overorganise things 

*Cat*, I am so looking forward to feeling a proper kick. It's all very gentle for now. Though the other morning DP had to shout something down to the builders and the right one jumped like crazy! We've decided to sleep them in one cot in the beginning (cot bed actually to save cash), but we'll have one upstairs and one downstairs to save on Moses baskets. Have you decided on nappies? If you go for reusables, lots of local authorities run schemes to help with their purchase and for twins I've got £108 from the council already. Your family sounds like it will be wonderful. 

Hello to *scaralooloo*!

*AFM *I am finally putting on weight! I have managed 9 pounds so far, which is amazing because I was only losing and losing, despite not even being sick any more. Caught the first glimpse of stretchmarks on my belly while trying on maternity jeans (the belly band is too tight already), so I am slathering myself in oil. I totally forgot about doing this before! They are 18 weeks today, so can vote soon  Oh, and they have nearly finished pushing out my belly button, which makes me smile every time I look at it. Every night my belly feels like a pumpkin has been stuffed in there as it gets enormous and tight like a drum. So I think all is going well. We'll find out their sex on my birthday 

Lots of love to all. I'dd better get back to work to cover for all those turkey-eating slackers!
XXX


----------



## dixie13

Hi everyone,

sorry I haven't been posting for some time but have tried to keep on eye on you all. Firstly, massive CONGRATULATIONS to Kdb            Fantastic news and I couldn't be happier for you. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy    

Afm - little Milo was born 10 days late on the 24th Nov, he is the most gorgeous little thing and I'm totally in love!!!!! Unfortunately the birth didn't go according to plan, I wanted a natural water birth and that's how it started out (for anyone considering this I can highly recommend it) but ended up in a forceps delivery, an episiotomy and a third degree tear after a very long labour...... I had to stay in hospital for a couple of nights, I also lost a lot of blood and they suggested a blood transfusion which I refused so have to take iron tablets along with all the other medication they sent me home with..... Milo is doing brilliantly, breastfeeding from the start and he's very well behaved (so far!) and usually only cries when he wants feeding and it doesn't happen fast enough! We are taking it easy and enjoying getting to know each other, I know how lucky I am to have him and feel so grateful.

I will come on here to check on you all, I hope every single one of you get the bfp you so deserve. 

Dixie
xx


----------



## Winegum

Lovely to hear from you *Dixie*  So delighted for you and many congratulations to you and dh on the arrival of your gorgeous little man   I'm sorry you didn't get to experience your birth plan, but you sound as if you are recovering well. Looking forward to hearing updates. Lets hear it for the thread's second baby boy 

which reminds me...*Joeyrella* how are you and William doing?

Big congrats and sticky vibes to *Loopdy* on being PUPO and fingers crossed for Wednesday 

Everyone else, I will set aside some time tomorrow to post - have read back and made my notes


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations Dixie     wonderful news.  birth is so different to what you expect isn't it?

hi winegum, hope you are well.

hello everyone else   

AFM i am finally healing and feel back to myself, i was hoping to get out and about with william this week then it went and snowed so we are stuck in again.  he's doing really well and seems to be getting bigger by the hour. he's still got colic but is improving slowly.


----------



## kdb

YAY Dixie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was starting to worry when we'd not heard from you, but great to know you are home now with your lovely little man    Congratulations!!!    Sending you lots of energy and healing vibes xoxox


----------



## Scaralooloo

Dixie    that's the best news ever, well done you clever girlie... and DH and please give a big kiss to little Milo (beautiful name btw) Sorry you had a traumatic birth, but I hope you can put that all behind you now that you have your beautiful baby boy in your arms.    

Joeyrella - Glad you and William are doing well   

Loopdy - I have everything crossed for you honey and look forward to some good news from you.   

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, still like to check in on you all.   

Lots of love to you,
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Huggies

Congratulations Dixie            

Sorry you never got the full birth plan you had hoped for and I hope you are recovering well and loving being a mummy to Milo.  Wishing you the best future together     

Sarah -    xxxxx

Kdb - how are you feeling??  When will you get your first scan?    

joeyrella - glad you are finally getting back to normal.  Hope you and William can venture out soon xxx

Winegum - hope you are doing okay hun    

Loopdy - Everything crossed for Wednesday xxxx      

Trying - had a fab turkey day over here with our Aussie friends and did not partake in any Black Friday or Cyber Monday deals- looking for plenty of things but none of which are on sale - so we spent saturday afternoon at IKEA instead buying a new dining room!!!

Beanie - hope you are okay honey?    

AFM - 28 week scan tomorrow and likely my last at this clinic before I move to my new one - really hoping all is well.  I think the baby has moved and is now transverse rather than head up, so hoping it is moving in the right direction for being head down eventually.  xxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Dixie....WELL DONE!!  Congrats on your little boy!   I cant wait for my turn ...BUT hope its not for a little while yet!

Love to all

Loops xx


----------



## fred73

Congratulations Dixie on your new arrival        Hope you are enjoying lots of cuddles   

Loopdy - sending you loads of         and    for your result on Wednesday      

Quick hello to everyone else and hope you are all nice an warm


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Lovelies!

Dixie - yay!!!  Congratulations on Milo, what a gorgeous name!  Glad he is doing well and you're home safe and sound.  It so nice to be getting such wonderful news on our thread.

Now to you all who have sent me such lovely good luck vibes.  I don't deserve any of them as I have been so rubbish posting and supporting everyone and for that, I'm really sorry.  Saying that, your messages are most precious to me and DH and I really want to tell you all some good news on Wednesday.  Until this time, I will continue to go insane, drive my DH insane and generally make no sense!!

Wishing you all a lovely evening and hope this finds you all well and happy   

Lots of love
Loopdy and hopefully Pootle and who knows, even Posie!  Now I am dreaming!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Hi ladies 

Sorry that it's been *long time no hear* from me. Several things have conspired to keep me away.

One is my general apathy and feeling like I have nothing much to contribute generally, but in terms of FF, to a board which is so full of excitement and positivity.  I know it's silly because we are all here to support each other and I know you will all tell me so  I have struggled to change my focus again. I had been focusing on the fact that I would be pg by the end of my my NHS tx. Now that has finished, I have to accept that I must commit to this for even longer, I must live with it for even longer, I must save up lots of money and be prepared for it to buy us nothing but more heartache. And I must live with my decision to have NHS tx first, instead of just walking into the nearest private clinic 4 years ago. I have been quite angry generally and me and dh have been getting on in a rollercoaster kind of way but things came to a head and we had a massive heart to heart after our FU appointment and got back on the right track. I can only cope with one rollercoaster at a time!

One is the fact that I have been so busy at work for the past month or so that I been working form home in the evenings and at weekends. I have invested in a new touch screen till for the cafe and also a card machine which has involved lots of administration, but mostly, lots of my time spent programming the till and designing it's appearance. Normally I resent even half an hour of my valuable home time spent on business work, although it is inevitable being self-employed, but I have actually enjoyed doing this and have found an alternative career if I ever quit the cafe - data inputting and programming - it's fun! And perfect for controlling and perfectionist personalities  . Also, with VAT going up in the new year, I am preparing for a price increase by examining our costings and preparing our menus. It seems to be a bit never ending but I will get there.

On top of this, I have been seeing friends and being sociable. I usually find that I enjoy it when I get out, but feel like I can't be bothered before I go. It's encouraging that I do find plenty to talk about, even though I feel that IF has permeated my life and soul so thoroughly that I will struggle to find anything to talk about.

You will remember my rant about my clinic messing up my FU appointment by calling me at home instead of at work. Well, we had it 2 weeks ago and broadly it went well. I can see why they get the senior nurse to do these appointments as she was very supportive, understanding, caring and empathetic. Cliches for a nurse I know, but I'm glad they recognise that at this stage that is what couple need, rather than a cold and clinical (albeit excellent) consultant. The clinics view was that we had a really good cycle but the embryos just didn't implant. They said that our chances hadn't diminished and that they wouldn't change our protocol if we were to go again, as I responded well. I would agree with that assessment really. She didn't use the words *bad luck* - though I did. She looked a bit shocked when I described my embryos (not the ones they put back, the ones that weren't good enough to freeze) as being *crap*  Couldn't think of a better word at the time  Note to self: must go to appointments armed with a list of clinical vocabulary  Before we left she said that she wouldn't rule out a natural pregnancy (I would seeing as I have such irregular cycles  ) and told me about one lady who had severely blocked tubes - they had told her she would never get pg naturally and was booked in for IVF. Before she did it she went on holiday to America and got a positive test while she was there. My dh visibly perked up bless him and said *We're going on holiday to America* as if the same is going to happen for us - you never know I guess. 

We are going to go again, in the new year, at the same clinic. I have very mixed feelings about it, (see above) but the bottom line is that I am not ready to give up, having invested so much in this already. In my good moments, I am determined to get there. It's not going to be easy for us to afford it, but it is within our means if we scrimp and save. Hopefully I'll be cycling with or very near to *Scaralooloo, Fred, Amethyst*? Plus January/February will see the arrival of our next set of babies on here from *Smiling, Cat, Huggies* and *Loops, *not to mention the other's later on in the year 

*Trying:* I hope you had a good birthday and had a lovely time at the scan and enjoyed finding out the sex. What have you got in there? Glad to hear you sounding well finally. 

*Huggies: * How time flies! I can't believe you are so far along. When is your actual due date? I hope you have a better experience at your new clinic and sorry you have felt undervalued at your current one.  Will you stay in USA long term do you think?

*Loopdy: * Loads of sticky vibes coming your way   

*Fred73:* Hey treat buddy. What is your treat of choice at the moment? Still on the dk choc square(s)? I'm into licorice at the moment, and cream cakes. Dh and I have established a bad habit of buying cream cakes from Sainsbury's - 2 for £2! Thank you for the PMA you sent me  Will you be cycling in January or are you still not sure? I'm sorry your thyroid hasn't come down as much as you had hoped. I'm sure you are encouraged by the success of *Huggies* and *kdb *and no doubt others on FF who have overcome thyroid issues and got pg. I just can't believe it wasn't checked thoroughly before your previous tx  You are spot on about everyone having difficulties in their lives - I often think about that to bring me back down to earth. Big hugs to you honey   

*Scaralooloo: *Hello you   

*Loops:* So, so sorrry about your sister honey. Such a sad thing for all the family.  I hope you are still relaxing and your twinnies are getting the message to stay put 

*tkbearlowey:* Hey hunny - are you lurking? If so, hello and I hope you are OK 

*Dixie:* Just have to say again - Congratulations!

*kdb: *Just have to say again - Congratulations!   I hope you are OK - is it sinking in yet?

*Joeyrella:* Sorry you had a difficult start to all this but glad to hear good news from you re: healing and feeling ready to go out - shame it is so damn cold at the mo. 

*Beanie:* My brave beanie - I hope you are taking small steps to feeling physically well again, and also of course to feeling better in yourself. That will take more time I know, but I'm glad you have found a sympathetic gp who you feel you can open up to and accept help from. You are doing all the right things to make your road to recovery from all this as smooth as you can - the main thing I think being talking to dh about your feelings. It's so important to keep communicating, otherwise it is more difficult to support each other. I have found this recently with my dh. I think of you, not so very far away, and look forward to supporting you through the next stage in your quest for your family   

*Fusciapink: * hello honey - congratulations on being 15 weeks, though it's probably a lot more than that now. I hope you are well. 

*Commutergirl:* All the best for your scan tomorrow - I hope it is a wonderful experience. I miss reading your posts but understand entirely why you are not up to posting quite so regularly  In reference to your recent rant, I agree, and I often reflect on how glad I am to live in a country which gives great importance to women's health, and infertility, even if fertility is still a bit of a taboo subject amongst the public. Have you had to introduce any phoning rules to your Mum ans Sis yet? 

*Princess:* Congratulations on your recent BFP    really hope your pregnancy is progressing well. You are at Exeter too aren't you?

*Smiling: *So, have you been inspired lately for names? Glad to hear you are feeling well and making moves to get your hospital bag ready??  Big hugs  

*Cat 1608: *I'm glad everything is good with you and your twinnies and especially pleased for you that your relationship is going well - it's a lovely story  

*Amethyst: *Hi honey, glad your thyroid results seem ok for you to go ahead in the new year. 

Hello to anyone I've missed.

I hope this finds you all well and thriving and looking forward to Christmas.

Big love to you all

Winegum xxx


----------



## joeyrella

winegum you are amazing, i think that's the most comprehensive post i've ever seen on here!  sorry you have been struggling, its hard not to give in to the anger some times but its great that you will be cycling again in the new year.  i really hope its a positive outcome for you, you more than deserve it


----------



## kdb

Winey - always thinking of you lovely


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone

It's with great sadness that I have to report a BFN on our second IVF cycle.  We had to go to the hospital this morning but were unable due to snow, over 2 foot.  So me, DH, Red and Vesper(dogs) had a walk to the local pharmacy to get a hpt.  If I'm totally honest I truly believed that I was pregnant after getting every single symptom as last cycle when I did get pregnant (and miscarried).  Within minutes of getting home, our dream was shattered.  I just can't put into words how I felt seeing my wonderful DH sat on the end of the bed with head in his hands crying - that was just awful.  I felt I had raised his hopes only to be smashed.  To really stick the boot in, I then got my period about 10 minutes after taking the test.  You know, just in case there was any hope left.   

Of course I should have known as our bad luck started yesterday when the hospital rang to check our GP details.  It turns out that we should have only had one funded cycle and because of parish boundaries (Doncaster postcode but Bassetlaw council) a mistake was made and we got this second cycle funded.  Not sure what will happen there.

So now, we're waiting for a call from one of the nurses to find out how much and how we pay for another cycle.  Because, I know this, we WILL NOT GIVE UP.  This thing will not beat us.  

Love and best wishes to you all, I'm sorry this post couldn't be more uplifting.  I promise you this though, one day it bloody will be.

Loopdy - minus Pootle and Posie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Loopdy, so sorry to see your news         Was really hoping for a positive result for you     Take care of you and DH and try to enjoy some snuggling together in the warm       I am sure this will happen for you and good that you are looking to move forward again already    Don't worry about that extra funded cycle as not your fault and they will just have to put it down to their error. Not sure what else I can see except that I am thinking of you


----------



## kdb

Loopdy, oh no       I'm truly sorry xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Loopdy - My heart and thoughts are with you and DH


----------



## Huggies

Loopdy I am so very sorry, my heart goes out to you and your DH at this sad time        Thinking of you and very impressed with your bravery and determination to continue on


----------



## joeyrella

so sorry it wasn't good news loopdy, sending you big hugs


----------



## amethyst_uk

Loopdy - I'm really sorry hunny.      I can only read in admiration of your positivity for the future. Take care of yourself and DH.

Amethyst xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Loopdy*, I am completely heartbroken by your news. I was so sure this time was your turn. This whole thing is an awful game of chance, I just don't get how our bodies decide to react differently every time. Biggest hugs to you both. I know you'll probably have a few waves of tears over this result still to come, but hang in there. I sometimes read the other thread here from the other group of exIUI girls, as it's really encouraging to see that in the end perseverance pays off.   

*Winegum*, can I just say that we love you. If it's any consolation, waiting for the various stages of tx seemed to take an age. But once it happens, things really move fast. So I don't think you'll have long before you both have a lovely bambino in your hands. You are doing the right thing to keep yourself sane in the meantime, I found it a great emotional rebalancer going out with friends who didn't know about the treatment.   

Much love to you both, Loopdy and Winegum.
XXXXXX


----------



## cat1608

Loopyd - sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs and lots of love and i know you will get your bfp soon. Hang on in there and be strong


Cxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Loopdy big hugs chick        Im so sorry it wasnt your time.... but it will come, dont lose hope.. You and DH take some time without tx and just time to be there for each other...........its what you both probably need 

Love Loops xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - Oh Loopdy, I am so sorry for both you and your Dh, sending massive hugs to you both     

Winegum - Wish I was brave, How you are feeling is normal, after everything you have been through.    

xxx


----------



## dixie13

Loopdy - so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs coming your way


----------



## Winegum

*Loopdy*:     It's all been said and I have no more words. I'm really sad for you and dh that you have had to experience more heartache      I can identify exactly - having seen my dh so distraught makes me scared about going again - everything else is a piece of cake in comparison to dealing with that. I'm sure our messages bring you crumbs of comfort, because you know that we have all been there, but a growing number of us have lived to tell their happy tale. I so hope you will join them on your next go. Take care my lovely.


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

sorry about being so bad at keeping in touch, I am still struggling with overwork and drowsiness...
I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and following FF as much as I can. We had our 12-week scan a few days ago and all was fine. I was hoping to write a proper post today as I am at home (my uni has closed!) but got dragged into sorting out many small bits and pieces and still didn't get as much done as I was hoping for (on a day when no-one knocks at my door asking me to sort things out!).

For the time being I just wanted to send *Loopdy* a massive hug. I am so sorry sweetie. Take some time for yourselves, and then I hope you will get to start your next cycle with fresh energies very soon in the new year. Don't give up your hopes.
   

Love,
Commutergirl


----------



## fusciapink

Loopdy - So sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs      Praying that your time will come soon.


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Ladies,

Sorry for the radio silence. I've been reading on my phone but hard to reply becaue I've been staying with my mum with no internet access.  Decorators have moved in for past few weeks and have now finsihed decorating from top to bottom, new bedroom furniture has just arrived from IKEA and man arrive on Tuesday to assemble it all. So will be back in on Wednesday.

Winegum - you are an inspiration -  I hope you know that about yourself. You have the ability to be open and honest about what and how you are feeling and yet in your words the deep breath you then take is almost audible as you turn your focus on others. Your post was lovely!!!  I hope you do know that we're all here to offer you support, and listen to any amount of outburts.  I have everything crossed for you for 2011!!

Loopdy - how are you today?  I was so sorry to hear about your BFN. This journey is so, so tough. I am glad to see you keeping a positive spirit. Sending you hugs

CommuterGirl - congrats on a great 12 weeks scan.

Big hello to KDB, Fuschiapink, Dixie and everyone else!!

Well my little tyke has decided to turn breech - still time for it turn back around - naughtly little wotsit!

Smiling xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Very quiet on here. Hope you are all OK. XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Thought it had been a week since I did a long post but from looking back realised it is nearly 3 weeks! Where does the time go and why doesn't it go this fast on 2ww    Hopefully now I can catch up with you all   

dixie and joeyrella - how are your little boys doing? Are you both feeling back to health and enjoying lots of cuddles?    

loopdy - how are things with you      

commutergirl - really pleased to hear your 12 week scan went well and those little munchkins are obviously busy in there if they are making you so tired    Are you going to find out their flavours at the next scan?

smiling - are you all settled back into home? Must be even more exciting now you are really ready for everything to happen    Hopefully now you are settled your little one will decide they are also ready and will head back to the correct position! I reckon it is a boy as they are always harder work    Have you started your maternity leave now?

kdb - have to admit I have been stalking you a bit as really wanted to know how you got on this week and so pleased to see your news    Looking forward to hearing lots more over the coming weeks     

huggies - think you asking about my thyroxine dose ages ago! Well I was on 50mcg but now on 100mcg and will find out next week if that has worked    At least I won't have to pay for it anymore which is a start! Have you been to your new clinic yet?

Beanie - Have you had your thyroid results back yet? I think kdb gave you all the info you need but if you need any more let me know    Hope you are not working too hard and are getting ready for Christmas     

trying - only 10 days now until you find out. Are you going to share with us or will it be yours and DHs secret    Reckon the 20 week scan is going to be your best ever birthday present and think you will still be on cloud 9 for Christmas     

winegum - what can I say...you know you don't have to worry about coming on here when you are not feeling at your best as that is when we are at our best for you just how you have been for us    I hope you know how important you are to all of us as we would not have this great group of FFs if it wasn't for you so thank you for looking after us      We would like to return the favour occasionally for you    And I think we can all question our decisions up to now but I believe fate decides in the end and as long as we learn from our decisions there is no point in having regrets      I just know we are both going to achieve our dreams as already planning our meet up so our little ones can be friends. Just    that will be on our first cycle in the new year        So all you need to do now is relax and enjoy your holiday    And miracles can happen      

Hi to fuschiapink, sarah, loopy, amethyst, cat and anyone I have missed    

AFM - nothing much to report. Sat having green tea and chocolate buttons (winegum - my new treat as have gone off dark choc   ) and trying to keep warm! Trying to spend as much quality time with DH as possible so went away last weekend to visit friends and family but also had a cosy evening and night in a hotel. Tomorrow is DH's xmas party so staying in London and will hopefully finish off a lot of shopping on Saturday. Xmas tree buying and decorating on Sunday, one of my favourite things to do so should be a good weekend    Will find out next Wednesday about my thyroid and have a plan B if it is not working which involves a holiday in Feb! Can't afford it but going to have 10 days away in Hong Kong and Shanghai as need to be enjoying life rather than waiting    So thought the year of the tiger was going to be good for me but maybe the year of the rabbit will be more positive   

Take care all and enjoy your weekends x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi *Fred*, sweetie, I really hope it's good news next Weds. You sound upbeat, I think that's a good sign  Also, I am very jealous of your holiday plan! It sounds amazing. I've always wanted to go to South East Asia. I think you should go whatever the test result. If you don't go now, you won't go for ages once there are more people in your family 

*KDB*, sounds like you have good news?! Congratulations!! It's only another five weeks before you can see a cute button nose!

Love and hugs to all.
XXXX


----------



## kdb

Special love to Winey  and CG   

Thanks girls, need to update my diary but really struggling with a cold (12 days and counting  ) plus the last few days have had nausea kick-in but not sure if it's due to the pg or my cold.  Either way, I find that drinking a lot of Old Jamaican ginger beer helps!   

Fred - your holiday plans sound lush!  Good luck for your thyroid results - am sure the extra dose will have those levels heading in the right direction.  We've just had another BFP on the thyroid thread 

Love + hugs to everyone, must away now to get some work done as I have a nurse coming this arvo to do my next intralipids drip...

xoxo


----------



## joeyrella

hello everyone, its been fairly quiet on here over the last few days so i hope you are all enjoying the run up to christmas and are busy getting ready.
hope you feel better soon KDB 
fred - hope its good news, fingers crossed for wednesday.  your holiday plans sound amazing and you're right, there's no point in spending your life waiting.  i regret spending all our time saving and fretting about treatment rather than enjoying ourselves, so hope you go for it and have a fabulous time.
smiling - hope the baby turns.  our midwife said to crawl around the floor on your hands and knees, have no idea if there is any truth in this.
commutergirl - glad your scan went well.
winegum -      
hello everyone else and hope you are all well 
x
AFM william is great, he's started smiling and it brings me to tears every single time so far!


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Thought I would pop in and say hi whilst watching Strictly   


Hope everyone is well.


All good here. Had a 4d scan yesterday afternoon which was absolutely amazing and made me all emotional. It was wonderful to see my ickle pickles as babies rather than as black and white scans with just bones - if you know what I mean? I can't wait to meet them now and am soooooooooooooo glad I had the scan. Wonderful momento which I can show them when they are older   .


Take care, stay well and hugs to you all xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Ladies ....How are you all doing??  

getting enormous here........bubbas are 4lb 8oz each already!!!that was at the 32wk scan, so as you can gather the backache and swelling has started!  On the plus side i only have 5 weeks left on friday!!!  Sooo excited.. and scared lol

Take care xx

Loops


----------



## cat1608

OMG Loops!!! I can't believe you only have 5 weeks left!!


Good to hear your babies are growing well. At my 4d last week they were 2lb 2 and 2lb 11 which is apparantly good but am having my 28 week scan on nhs next week so will know more then.


Hope you are continuing to take it easy and resting.


Wot's your actual due date? Are you having c section or are they letting you go natural?


xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Lovely to see some positive news, been having some time out to get my head together, still have moments of tears but its getting a little easier, have spent some lovely time with my sister who understands my heartache. Been throwing myself into work 110% just get through these last few weeks and christmas, think this time of year does make it harder to deal with, but looking to the future and going to make some positive changes in the new year, maybe join a dance class or something.

Sending you all my love and hugs, don't think I could have got through the last year with out you all, am hoping and praying that our dreams may come true in one way or another in 2011.

All my Love

Jill xxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Beanie * good to hear from you hunnie.... Its good to hear that you are looking forward, dance classes sound like a good idea.... i got so stuck into walking after IUIs not to lose weight but to focus on something else apart from TC and bingo.....i stopped analyzing everything! Keep hold of your dreams hun, its what we have ..dont give up xxxx

*Cat...*yup 5 weeks, they are huge..... they are up weight from the last scan so almost 5 lb...!!!!each...!!! owww lol
Yeah they said to me at 29 weeks bubbas were around 3lb so they have hit there growing stage (as they say ) so in the next few weeks hunnie you bubbas will double, so dont buy any yummy clothes (like i did) for xmas day....they dont fit!!!! (
My actual due date is 21st January (38 weeks) they will not let me go past that. i have 1 breech and 1 right way up atm but the keep sonographers on there toes by changing EVERYTIME!!! so who knows but looking like a sunroof for me they said...

Getting soo tired now cant sleep as back has a bubba laying on it and the water retention has finally showed up... so i look like the puff man of ghostbusters lol....! BUT wouldnt change any of it for the world xx

As for all you lovely ladies, are you all organised for Christmas?

Take care one and all xxx

Loops xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi Ladies,

How are you all.

*Winegum* - how are you feeling honey?
*Loopdy* - still thinking of you.
*Beanie* - lovely to hear from you. I'm glad your sister is being a great support - you deserve it. I did a street dance class at Pineapple a coupleof years ago and almost killed myslef trying to keep up with the kids. At one point I missed running into the wall by about 10 mm. I'd love to try another class but something a bit more sensible next time. 

Real mixed news on this thread. What I want for Christmas is Santa to come and make everyone's dreams come true.

*Loopylisa* - wow you've a lovely couple of bubbas getting ready to make their entrance. I know what you mean about sleeping. I'm 36 weeks tomorrow and have just been told my LO is 6lb 4 already. So nowhere near carrying two like you but Peanut - who is also now head down and at brim - does like playing squash the bladder at night!

*Cat* - glad you enjoyed your 4d scan.

I can hardly believe it is Christmas next week. I've been so busy with organising the decorating at home, and finishing everything at work. I don't have a single doecoration up yet. Actually might just put up a bit of token tinsel this year.

Smiling xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Fred* thinking about you today. Really hope you have good news. I forgot to say earlier I'll be very happy to share the sexes with you or anyone else who wants to know. I never what exactly is comfortable to hear for those not quite on the "other side" yet. Everyone's different. 
Hello to *all the bumps*  We shall have a lot of New Year babies on here. Incredible how quickly it's all gone!
*Commutergirl*, hope you are well. I miss reading your posts 
*Cat*, you've intrigued me with the 4d scan idea, but for some reason I am quite scared of it! Don't know why. I'll keep mulling it over.
*Beanie*, hi! Good to hear from you 
*Loopdy*, how are you doing, darling? 
And *Amethyst*? 
I sense a bit of a silence of frustration in the air. Chins up, ladies, and don't let Christmas bring you down. We are here to drag each other out of this difficult time and there will be a point when it will all be behind you. And for some, sooner than you think! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## amethyst_uk

Trying - I see you have your scan today - I hope all is well.


----------



## loopylisa73

Smiling 6lb 4. thats a good weight huh.... and in right position, lucky you lol x   Yes i have the bladder squash thing going on too....but even worse is when the    have a kick boxing championship at 3am with a lung or something else the think i dont need lol!!  i have only put up token decoration this year as i thought it best if its hubby has to take them down if i go in...! All the bubbas things are washed and ready set up too.....!   that i make it till after xmas xx

Trying.... so you found out the sexes then.........? if you want to share that would e awesome, unfortunatley for my DH and the rest of the world until they arrive i cannot do that as i wanted it kept secret so the hosp know but wont tell me   

Ladies, without us all playing a part in listening and understanding to each other, I for one know id have never gotten this far....I THANKYOU for that       

Love Loopy x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovelies
*Loopycubs*, you've got to hang in there a bit longer!

I thought I'd share my news with you. We went for the 20w1d scan yesterday and I must say I never expected such an emotional experience. We were both completely overwhelmed. Like somebody's hit you over the head. Very happy, but completely exhausted. That's why I didn't post yesterday. DP was shaking and I was in tears for a while afterwards. I think we got ourselves into a terrible state of worry beforehand and it was such a relief that they are healthy and well, we just felt numb and collapsed.

Anyway, we have two enormous baby boys. One is right under my ribs, the other middle bottom of my stomach. One could not keep still, the other hid and was very hard to see. They have given us their weights for the first time and both are the size of 22w singletons - 430 grams.

We've booked the next 7 (!) scans, which takes up to a very optimistic week 36. So that's it really. It doesn't seem so crazy now, and we are both feeling much better today. I am glad it's over and I think it's time I told my parents 
Lots of love to everyone.
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## loopylisa73

Trying awwww 2 boys!!! i remember that feeling well.......  each scan we go for im the same, look forward to it but aprehension is always there at the back of our mind, sooo glad it went well for you.  Are they identical??
Mine are not identical but never as i said found out sex, (i guess we will know soon enough).

Take care hun

Loops xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Back to the late night weekend posts as the weeks just seem to disappear    

Loopy - sounds like you already have your hands full with your 2 cubs. I am therefore predicting boys as they are always more trouble    Hope you get to enjoy Christmas and New year before they make their arrival   

Trying - Definitely cheeky boys for you then    According to my friend boys are easier and sounds as if they are doing really well    And with the next 7 scans all planned I hope you get to relax and enjoy    What do you mean by tell the parents? Do they know you are pregnant or just not that they are twin boys? Big surprise either way    And I like to hear all your news as keeps me positive plus we have all been through so much and I like to hear our dreams becoming reality as reinforces that we will all get there in the end    

Amethyst - I see you are down regging from 18th Jan. If all goes to plan it looks as if we may be cycle buddies as hoping to start down regging around 17th   

smiling - did you manage to put any decorations up? If not at least you will have assistance next year    Pleased to hear your little one is behaving now and is ready to go so all will go to plan    

Beanie -I think sisters are very understanding at times like these and even though mine is a lot younger than me she always tries to keep me positive. Not so good at being positive with her own life but that is where I come in    Unfortunately what you are going through does not have a quick fix and if there was one I would have sent it already      All I can do is offer you lots of hugs and reassurance that your dreams will come true so don't lose hope      New year, new beginnings and trying something new is a very good start      

cat - hope your 28 week scan goes well this week   

kdb - really hoping your cold has left you so you can enjoy Christmas and New Year     

winegum - packed for that holiday yet??    Being surrounded by snow and ice and feeling cold I am not jealous at all    Have the best time ever     

Hi to dixie, joeyrella, commutergirl, loopdy, fuschia, sarah and anyone else I have missed. Hope you are all surviving the snow and cold   

AFM - Good News first. My thyroid levels have improved with TSH down to 2.3 and T4 levels at 16. My specialist is happy for me to start IVF now and is still convinced this is why IUI did not work. Really hoping he is right! Anyway this means I will start on the pill with next AF due this week then will see specialist again on 12th Jan for final thyroid check and hoping to be below 1.5 then but as long as around 2 I can have my pill scan on 17th and start down regging. Was so relieved when I came out of there and really excited about finally starting    For the bad news, there isn't really any. Just went ice skating in my car a couple of times yesterday as snow came down much quicker than expected and I was out on my own. Bit shaken up but no damage to me or the car so Lucky (my car   ) got a big kiss when I was safely home on the drive!!

As this will be a really busy week at work I am going to wish you all a very Merry Christmas now. I hope Santa brings you all what you wish for and if it doesn't arrive this year then I know he will bring it next year


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Fred. that's super news! I am very excited for you, lovely. And sorry to hear about the shake-up, these things always make you uncomfortably aware of your own mortality. You keep safe and it's nice that AF is due so soon. Oh, and I have not told my parents that I am pregnant. I am waiting until they get together for NY next week, or I will get accused of favouritism (I am serious). They normally get together every couple of months (they live in two different countries on two separate continents), but they just haven't managed it for some reason. We have told DP's parents, who said that it was nice and proceeded to tell an anecdote about a neighbour's leaking car   and also told a family I am close to (I lived with them for a few years when I moved countries as a teenager) -- they were thrilled. It's all very complicated. 

And Loopy, they are fraternal, but very close to each other in size so far. It'll be testosterone-tastic round our way   I can't believe you want to wait, then again I always read the last page of a book before getting to it.  

Have a lovely warm week everyone. We still have no heat and snow in the front room now  
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Ladies,

Fred I am so happy for you that  TSH levels have improved and that he way is now clear for IVF.  You so deserve to have fabulous news in 2011 - I will have everything crossed for you!!

Trying congratulations on two boys!! wonderful - this time next year you'll well and trulu have your hands full.

Loopylisa - it's all getting close isn't it. Looks like we'll both have fingers crossed that we get through Christmas.

How is everyone else - I'm thinking of you all!!

I'm trying to not get annoyed at this ruddy weather - but have so much to do and it is so difficult getting about.  I gingerly went to the shops earlier and strangers were telling me to be careful.

Smiling xx


----------



## kdb

Fred, that is AWESOME news!  I'm confident your TSH will keep dropping and your thyroid levels will be tip-top ready for stimms, etc.

Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas  and a Happy, healthy New Year!

I want to thank you all for your support and love over the past year, without you all I really don't think I could have got through some days. I know I've been pretty silent for the past 5 months *but there isn't a day that goes by where I don't think of you all and wish you all the luck and love in the world.

Love to the ones who now have their beautiful bundles of joy, love to those who are nearly due, love to those who are still in the early stages and much, much love to those who are still waiting for their miracles to happen...and it will beautiful ladies...someday and somehow * 

It's been a crazy year full of highs and lows, maybe more lows than I would care for but i'm determined to come back next year fighting and ready to start IVF in January.

My little sister announced she was pregnant last week, wonderful news, but I would be lying if I didn't admit I felt devastated and a little bit of jealousy! But that is something I have to deal with and it won't be easy I'm sure but that's life isn't it and if anybody knows about pain and suffering it's each and everyone of you...I'm just thrilled that for some of you that that period in your life is over.

Here's to a happy, healthy, positive 2011....HURRAH 

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## kdb

Merry Christmas to you too, honeybee.   for your flight xoxox


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

sorry about being such a bad FF lately, I just don't seem to find the time to do anything that matters to me! My apologies in advance to those I may be leaving out. I just wanted to let you know before the holidays that I haven't disappeared!
*Smiling* - I can't believe you are nearly there!  Wow!     

*Loopy* - you are next! Good luck with the bubbas, and tell them not to be so sporty in the middle of the night!  
  

*Beanie* - You have been through a lot, and I think that your plan of make some change sounds great. Lovely that you have your sister to support you. Here's to a positive 2011, with your dream coming true.   

*Kdb* - how did your scan go? Have you told your families yet?   

*Winegum* - Are you already relaxing in Florida? I look forward to hearing about your holiday and to hearing great news on the tx side (or on not needing it after all  ).   

*Fred* - Great that you can get started soon!       
BTW, I never replied to that, but a suggestion you gave to me in an old post (threatening the squatters with embarrassing photos in the bath and horrible soups) made me really chuckle! Now whenever I am sick DH says "guys, it is high time you stopped now - I am going to spank you the moment you get out!", but he doesn't sound really convincing... And yes, at the next scan we'll probably ask to know the flavour.

*Trying* - your post was really moving.    So good that the pumpkins are growing well (even if I can only imagine how challenging this must be for you - I am already feeling bulky now!). I look forward to hearing your parents' reaction!

*Sarah* - great to hear from you and to hear that you are having IVF in January. I can certainly sympathise with you about your pang of jealousy about your sister - however convinced you are rationally that it is great news you just can't help thinking that you should be in the other person's place. However, I hope that there will be very soon a little cousin to play with your sister's baby.   

Big hugs to *Cat, Fusciapink, Loopdy, Huggies, Amethyst* and special hugs to *Joeyrella, Dixie* and their babies.

AFM - I am still struggling with being sick every morning and alternating bad days and good days. However, the squatters must be doing fine as the bump is now clearly visible - well, to me it looks huge, but people may still think that I have had a bit too many drinks!
We are flying to Italy, weather permitting, tomorrow. Our families are all excited; after our 12wk scan we gave them the OK to start telling people we had no particular urge of telling ourselves. They are relaying messages of excitement by so many people! 
I have told a few more people at work and had very warm reactions, apart from a lady (not a direct colleague) who had the good taste of asking "oh... was it intentional or an accident?", to which I replied "well, we should be old enough to know how to prevent such accidents!". 

However, ladies, what should I say? I have been on this forum for almost all of 2010. It has been a very challenging year, and your support has been essential in keeping me sane. I really hope that everybody here will see her dream come true in 2011. 
I'll keep an eye on you all from Italy. In the meantime, all the best to you all. 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## joeyrella

what a lovely post sarah, brought a little tear to my eye (although that could equally be because i've had my first sip of alcohol for over a year!)
brilliant news fred, really pleased for you   

trying - i can't believe you have managed not to tell your parents, but it all sounds very complicated.  the leaking car part reminded me of my mother in law who said 'if that's what makes you happy' when we announced our engagement and then went on to some tale about the woman she works with.  some people have no sense of occasion!

hope all our pregnant ladies are taking care in the cold weather, with all the effort it used to take me to get up off the settee i'm not sure i could have ever made it up off the ice!

has anyone heard from huggies recently?  she must be nearing the big day by now?

i hope everyone has a lovely christmas.  for those still waiting for their miracles i hope you can recharge your batteries ready for our next round of BFPs in 2011.


----------



## Winegum

Hi everyone


Sorry I haven't been posting much - it's just been down to busyness.  You know how it is, some times you have periods in life which are intensely busy and others which are quiet.  I'm hoping that we are about to enter a quiet period as I am certainly ready for this holiday.  I've been doing lots of extra business work which will make my life easier in the long run and hopefully mean that my return from holiday is not too stressful - tick, getting ready for Christmas - tick, planning our second IVF - tick, getting ready for holiday (with NO help!) - tick tick tick (that's the way I like it though   )  We have had bad weather here but I'm hopeful that we won't run into travel difficulties - I hope kdb and CG don't either.  Sorry, I haven't got the time or the energy to do personals tonight.  It's been lovely reading your posts lately.  So nice to "see" our pg ladies blooming, bumps growing and twins and singletons alike doing well.  I look forward to congratulating you very soon and wish you all a special last few weeks of pregnancy.  Joeyrella and Dixie - enjoy your special first Christmases with your boys.  Kdb - lovely to see your ticker    CG -  have a wonderful Italian Christmas.  I also had a tear in my eye reading Scaralooloo's post and echo all it's sentiments.  This is a wonderfully supportive place.  I hope to join you and fred in the new year - I have my second IVF booked for Feb.  In the meantime me and dh are thoroughly looking forward to our holiday and are both hoping that it will be a happy and well-deserved end to what has been a difficult year, and that it will recharge our batteries for.....another difficult year    I wish you all a lovely Christmas wherever you are and whoever you are with, whatever you have been through this year and whatever you are looking forward to next year, and I look forward to sharing in all of your ups and downs.  I think of you all more than my lack of correspondence indicates.
Big love to you all             
(thought I'd better take advantage of the only opportunity to use the Christmas icons!)
Winegum xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Reading your posts has brought tears to my eyes, Want to wish you all a lovely christmas and its Lovely to see some of you have your dreams come true, here's to those starting TX in the new year that all your dreams come true.

Have decided its for the best that I say my goodbye's    to you all, I realise that I no longer belong here, not sure where I belong right now, feel as though I am in no man's land, we are being realistic that may we never become parents      and its going to take some time to come to terms with.  You have all been so amazing and surportive during this difficult year.


Here's to you all getting your dreams, I will pop by to see how you are all getting on.

All my love

Jill xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Jill    Don't you ever say you don't belong sweetheart, we're a team on here and no matter what happens we all stick together. I know I haven't been on here much of late but you girls have always supported me and continued to mention me in your posts which really kept me going. And if anyone can understand and support what you're going through it's us. So please don't just disappear and go through it all on your own. I'm sure I can speak for everyone here we're always here no matter what and if there are days you just need to let off some steam becuase you're feeling low then please feel free to post or just PM me. I know what it feels like to feel at your lowest I really do, so I do know how you're feeling at the moment.

All my love to you and DH      

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie.... you were the one who told me we were a team,  we are there for one another always as its only us that understand the heartache and the ups... and the downs!  Your part of our team, you have kept more than one of us going at times, so dont think you dont belong as for as long as you want to you belong here  

I know right now some of us have been lucky, some havent but i will never forget the support here from day 1 when its needed.

Love and wishes to you    

Loopy xx Lisa xx


----------



## Huggies

Beanie - You will always belong here no matter where you are or what you are  doing!! This is a group of women who have been through good times and bad times  and through the support and loyalty have stuck together and always been a  shoulder to cry on and laugh!!  Please don't feel like you don't belong and  please feel free to keep posting, letting it out and getting the support you  need.  I wish you and DH the best possible christmas you can have and I really  hope that 2011 will be a more positive year for you      

Sarah - As always, your strength and good will shines through and is always  lovely to hear from you.  I am sad for your situation with your sister, as I am  sure that has been difficult to deal with but I pray that January 2011 holds  your dreams.  Keep us posted and have a very Merry Christmas      


To all you other wonderful ladies - I wish you a very Merry Christmas and All the Best for 2011.  I   that the bumps become healthy babies and the scheduled treatments for next year become wonderful bumps, and for those that are still deciding on the best course of action - believe in yourselves and follow your dreams and never say never           


I am thankful for the support, empathy and loyalty of this thread but I also pray that my DH can get back from Scotland tomorrow evening to spend christmas with me - has has been trying to get home since Monday.  Although I am not feeling very christmassy this year - away from family and friends for the first time, FIL very sick and BIL's mother on Life Support - I can only pray things get better and look brighter for 2011 and we get to hold our little bundle before long and feel good about things for a change.      


Love and best wishes to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Huggies!!!!!!  There you are!!!  Really hoping your DH makes it back to Boston safe and sound and the three of you   have a lovely Xmas together   xoxo

Beanie honey


----------



## loopylisa73

Just wanted to wish all of you ladies a very merry Christmas

xxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just popped on for a quick catch up as wanted to check no one had arrived early    Guessing no news is good!!

Also just wanted to do a couple of personals...

commutergirl,kdb & winegum - hope you are having great trips away   

sarah - really good to see you back and looking forward to being cycle buddies with you in January. 2011 will be our year     

huggies - hope DH got back ok and that the weather is not too extreme with you. Keep warm   

beanie - most importantly I wanted to post a message to you      Wish there was somehting I could say or do to make all your dreams come true over night but I am still looking for that elusive spell    When I find it though I promise I will share with you      I understand if you find it hard to stay on here with us as each person's journey takes different turns and directions but our main goal is the same...to lead a happy life   however we get there we will all continue to be there for each other and I know we would all like you to stay      None of us know what the future holds but I know this journey would have been much harder for me without all of you and I hope I can give some of that back      Take care and please PM me if you need someone to talk to     

Sorry for no personals to everyone but I hope you all had a good Christmas and enjoy New Year. I find it a bit of an anti-climax but this year will be different as 2011 will be the year all our wishes are fulfilled. Happy New Year   

PS Apologies if any of this does not make sense but DH got a remote control helicopter from his parents for Christmas and I seem to be in the flying area!!! Only just still have my head


----------



## cat1608

Hi Ladies


Just wanted to do a quick post to say I hope you all had a lovely xmas and a fab new year.


I am thinking of you all whether you are undergoing a cycle, looking forward to new arrival(s) or have moved onto pastures new.


Last year was a rollercoaster for us all, and I know that I have been extremely lucky in that my journey has been relatively painfree compared to some, but I also know I could not have done it without the support from all of you online friends.


I'm 30 weeks now and so got about another 8 or so to go. Whilst I am very much looking forward to my arrivals, reality is now sinking in and I am starting to worry about how I will cope and whether I will be a good enough mummy for them both. Only time will tell!!


Here's wishing everyone a happy and successful 2011 and hoping EVERYONE'S dream comes true.


Speak soon ladies.


Love and hugs to you all


Cxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all had a lovely christmas and new year, wishing you all the best ladies xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi there,

So how is everyone? How are those new year resolutions - being broken yet or do people think they've cracked it.  I admit to not making a single NY resolution this year...... I think I'll have enough on my plate soon enough.

I know a few people were starting new cycles in the new year - heres hoping for wonderful outcomes.

All the best,

Smiling xx


----------



## Huggies

Happy New Year Ladies!!!    

I hope you all had a nice break and are ready for what lies ahead in 2011.  For those of you looking to start treatment again, what are your plans?

Smiling - not long now!! How are you feeling?  I hope when your time comes that all goes smoothly and we look forward to your announcement!!

Beanie - All the best my love, I hope you are doing okay   

Cat - Not long for you now either, especially as you could really go anytime with twins    I hope you are keeping well xxxx

Fred - have you started your cycle yet?  Fingers crossed this is the one and wishing you all the best      

Sarah - How are things with you?  I hope you are due to get started soon as well and you are coping okay with that     

loopylisa - How are you feeling and what is your birth plan at the moment?  Are you hoping for a natural delivery?  All the best to you xxxx

Kdb - how are you feeling?  I will need to check your diary, but hoping all is okay and you have had your first scan and all is well xxxx

Winegum - Hope you had a nice time and are ready for 2011 - do you have a cycle date yet? xxx

Joeyrella - Hope you had a wonderful first christams with your baby boy!! xxx

Commutergirl - How are things with you and those twinnies?  Hope Italy was/is amazing xxxx

Trying - hope all is well with you and bump too xxxxx

Amethyst - All the best for the start of your cycle this month - have everything crossed!!! xxx    

Sorry if I have missed anyone    

AFM - I am 34 weeks today!!!  Have midwife this afternoon and had a scan on Friday and all is well with bambino - I am getting pretty big now and baby is very active and my belly moves all the time now.  I am excited that we are so close, but also getting nervous at the same time.  DH and I have just started our prenatal classes, so hoping that they will be very useful.  Unfortunatley DH's dad is doing poorly and today is being moved to a Hospice - after hanging on this long, it scares me that he will go before we can share our news and since we are so close!!  I think he would like to find out the sex of the baby if things get bad, so might arrange for our doctor to give him a call and share the news privately with him - not sure yet!!!  I am very saddened that our joy could be matched with heartbreak at the same time.

All the best ladies 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!  Huggieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!  I have been going mental wondering about you!   

Phew, glad everything with you and bubs is ok.  Definitely sounds like a very energetic one you have cooking in there    I'm sorry to hear about your FiL though; very very sad for you and your DH xoxo

Beanie honey, hope you are feeling rested and restored after the Xmas break   

Winey, CG, Fred, Amethyst, Joey - and everyone else


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Been a bit quiet on here but think that is all going to change soon as we have some new little additions and some of us start on the rollercoaster again   

smiling - hope you are feeling ready and I don't blame you for the no NY resolutions this year!! Hope everything goes to plan for our first new arrival of 2011 but even if it doesn't, as soon as you have that first cuddle you will forget all about it      

Loopylisa - thought you might be giving smiling a run for her money with the first arrival of 2011 but guessing your cubs have decided they like it where they are for a few more weeks which is good news   

huggies - not long for you either    Hope your midwife appt went well and that you and DH are getting on alright with the prenatal classes. I haven't heard great things from my friends here about the UK ones but as most things are bigger and better in the USA I am sure they are much more organised. So sorry to hear about DH's father      I know it is never easy when you know time is limited with someone but remember he will always be watching over your little one as their guardian angel      

cat - the arrival time for your little ones is not far off either. Are you feeling organised?   

trying - how are your boys doing? Are they behaving themselves? I can't believe how far along you are already   

commutergirl - how was Italy? I bet your family were all really pleased to see you and share your news    Hope you are feeling better now and having more good days than bad   

kdb - hope you are feeling excited about your 12wk scan as not long to go now. I am sure you and DH will have the biggest smiles of the year after that   

joeyrella & dixie - how were your first Christmas's with the little ones?

winegum - are you back from your hols yet? Your vitamin D levels must be through the roof now!! Looking forward to hearing about what treats you have discovered while you were away    I am still off the dark chocolate but had plenty of other chocolate for Christmas to keep me going!!

amethyst, loopdy, sarah - any news when you are going to be starting treatment again?

beanie - hope you are not working too hard   what are your plans for this year? Taking up skydiving or something similar?   

fuschiapink - we havenot heard from you for a while so hope you are ok   

Think I have remembered everyone but my apologies if I have missed anyone and hope you are ok   

AFM - feeling quite excited and a bit nervous at the moment as have my final appt with thyroid specialist next Wednesday to confirm I can start IVF then my pill scan is booked for 18th so hopefully will get the ok then to start d/r. Have all the drugs so ready to go and also have lots of PMA so really hoping this is our chance    Ordered some relaxation CD's this week too just in case they are needed if the PMA evaporates!! Have also told my team at work so they are prepared for my mood swings    

Best go and finish the dinner as my mum is arriving later. She is having a pre op tomorrow for an operation on her knees. Gives her 12 months to recover before looking after my little ones   

Hope you all have a good weekend and had a bit of sunshine today


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Fred*, you sweet-toothed one  , so nice to hear you are in a great mood. You've made me smile. I'll have everything crossed next Weds, hopefully the sign-off will be just a formality and you got your thyroid under control ages ago. Our little boys seem to be doing well, thank you. We are going in for our 24-week scan next Saturday and I can't wait to hear how they've grown. Hopefully, we won't fret so much this time and won't need hours to calm down afterwards. My belly is lovely and huge now and they kick from both sides all the time. They also kick a lot when we put music on, which is too sweet for words. I can't believe how far along we are either! Keep stalking sites about early labour: a word of warning for the future - do not bother. My philosophy is to prepare myself for the worst, then whatever comes will be OK, but I still can't bring myself to make an appointment to go see the NICU unit, which I know I should. Anyway, here is to that helicopter entertaining someone else next year too! Is South East Asia out of the question for now then  Looks like you and *Amethyst *will be downregging at the same time. I'll be watching closely ladies. Good luck!

*Smiling*, wow, you are nearly cooked! I bet you can't wait now. I can't wait to hear about it! Good luck sweetie, hope everything goes very smoothly.

*Huggies*, so sorry about you DH's dad. We are hanging on for our's radiotherapy results. My DP's brother was in a hospice three years ago, and it did actually make things much easier after long miserable spells in hospital. The hospice staff seemed to be so much better trained at making the patients comfortable and peaceful; I hope that him being there brings a little relief to you all. I think it's a very nice idea to ask the doc to give him a call; it will make him feel special.   

*Cat*, how are the pickles? I am getting watery liquid coming out from one of my nipples ; haven't been to my breastfeeding class yet, so assuming that's some kind of premilk. I know everyone's different, but I wondered if you've had any? I've read the La Leche book on breastfeeding twins, but it focuses on what to do after the birth&#8230;

*Commutergirl*, did all that yummy Italian food bulk you up more? How did you cope with the flight? It's meant to make the sickness worse, you poor thing. You'll find that a growth spurt begins around week 17 I think. I suddenly blew up to huge proportions. My bra has gone up to an embarrassing size and the measuring woman at M&S was laughing her head off when I told her I was only 4.5 months along. She gave me a bra to "grow into" in the end. Oh, and my parents loved hearing about the babies. My Dad, who is normally very serious and who'd been up for about 48 hours trying to get a flight, just got the giggles and kept saying: "Two. Two! I need a cigarette! Open a bottle!" My mother was nearly hysterical, she had a million questions and kept moving to the next question before getting an answer. She was screaming so much in the beginning that their kitten attacked her. My brother was laughing. It was basically chaos, but of the nicest variety Anyway, hope to hear from you soon.

*Loopdy*, are you OK? Haven't heard from you in a while? When are you doing your second go darling? Hope you had a nice, busy, switched off NY and let your hair down 

*Joeyrella*, how is our little William? Are you getting any sleep? Hope things are settling down well. Are you doing any routines? I am considering following the Gina Ford one, but the book is so dull, I keep falling asleep!

Hello *Beanie*, *Loopy, KDB, Winegum, Sarah and Fuscia! *

AFM: All is good, I thought I had an infection as my pee has been smelling just so rank for the last couple of months, it's horrid. But no, all clear. Phew! We still have no heating and hot water and are going to give the builders a kick up the **** next week. Some weird instinctual thing has happened to me and I suddenly see the babies as the one thing driving me to make everything work, whatever it takes. I am having a bit of a spat over my salary with my boss (a recent promotion made no difference -- I now manage a team and earn between 12 and 30 percent less than everyone I manage), but it seems the right thing to do as I have to think of their future now. I don't think I would have cared so much before.

Anyway, hope that you are all well and are starting the year with renewed energy. And most importantly that you all get what you want this year.    
XXXXX


----------



## Loopdy

HAPPY NEW YEAR LOVELY LADIES!

I've not been around for quite a while, had a few trauma's to deal with but I'm back to being positive again!  This year is going to be it, I've decided, without exception, a fantastic year!  More about my trauma's later (if you'll permit me the rant!)   

Trying - You had me in hysterics when I read your kitten attack comment on your mum!  It was the way you put it (not the fact your poor mum would have sustained any injury!)  When good kittens go bad eh!  I have a pesci persian, called Zippy and whilst he's a snuggle puss, he does have his off days.  He then becomes Battlecat and moans!  Glad your pee has lost his nasty smell, yikes.  If I had been posting earlier I could have advised to spray Febreeze before peeing!  We go through tonnes of it if Red or Vesper (dogs!) have wind!!! lol.  I don't blame you at all for going after your boss for the money you deserve.  I mean what's the point in promotion without acknowlegdement on a monetary value.  Stick to your guns, surely it can't be justified?  Go get those builders too.   

Fred - hope your appointment goes swimmingly well for you on Wednesday.  New Year, new renewed sheet I say, this IVF will be the lucky one and your mums knee will have to get healing quick I say!

Huggies - Firstly congratulations on now being over 34 weeks!  Yay, that seems to have flown or does it for you?  So sorry to hear about DH's dad.  My dad was in a hospice last year and they were the most wonderful set of people I've ever met.  Sadly my dad was gravely ill when he went in but they always treated him with the upmost respect, taking time to give him a shave, spray his aftershave and talk to him as they did me.  I am sending you lots of strength that he continues to stay strong for you and DH. xx

Cat - I'm sure you are going the best mum in the world for your little ones.  8 weeks, crikey, how exciting!  How are you feeling?

I am going to do my personals in stages as I have so much to catch up!!!

In summary, here are my saga's!

1)    Mum (who suffers from schizophrenia) broke her wrist in two places, required op and has been living with us since beginning of Dec. This was just 2 days after finding out our second IVF had failed.  Love her to bits but as she's been suffering with depression it has been sooooo difficult.  

2)  As I say, second IVF failed despite thinking I was pregnant, devastated, hit us hard.  

3)  Had our appointment with consultant who suggested we try again but should it fail, we should consider using donar eggs. WHAT!  Thankfully he did say that whilst we are producing embryos we can carry on.  So, secured funding for 3 cycles and we're off soon!!!   

Rant over gorgeous girls.  Like I say, personals will come in stages, bear with me!!!

Lots of love to you all.  Here's to 2011, it can't be any worse for me than last year.  Thank God, it's now history!

Love
Loopdy   
xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello Ladies,

Loopdy - great to see you back -Sorry to hear you've had a tough time and hope your mum's depression eases    .  Liking your attitude and pray that this year is the one for you!

Trying - keep at it with your boss.  It's really important to fight for recognition for what we do and not always a comfortable thing to do, but if you don't attach a value to your promotion and new responsibilities then others wont. 

Fred - lovely to hear from you - hope your appt with thyroid  goes well adn you can start a new cucle. A great way to start the new year.  I'm sure your team will support you. And sending good wishes to your mum.  

KDB - how are you? Your first trimester scan must be coming up - it will be lovely for you to see little one!  

Huggies - 34 weeks, wow.  I know what you mean about being excited and nervous. I just made the mistake of watching One Born Every Minute and amd now offically traumatised. I love watching my belly move, although things are so tight in there now, it's quite uncomfortable. I really hope things are okay with DH's father.

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all well.

No baby news this end. Had a panic yesterday as got home and boiler had packed in. Luckily got an engineer to come out today and all is fixed and my purse is lighter, but happy that it happened yesterday and not the day I walked in the door with little one. 

So I have now almost  finished my 'to do before baby arrives list'. Think it will all be done by end of tomorrow and then it will be feet up and wait for Peanut!

Smiling xx


----------



## kdb

Had a dilemma last night... new season of Glee, or One Born Every Minute??!!

Ended up watching both, but OBEM really is quite scary - both DH and I were like, "ooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww".  Surprised to see the 18yo girl coped much better than the 22yo woman!

It's definitely car-crash TV - you can't *not* watch it   

Thanks Smiling, yep nuchal scan + blood tests are this Friday.  Had final scan at clinic last Tuesday however the woman was obviously in a hurry to get home as I was in and out within about 2 minutes (including the time it takes for me to get all my layers of clothes on and off!).  Haven't thought too much about Downs risk as figured I will google that only if I need to!     everything is ok.

Fred - good luck for your appt tomorrow - hope your levels are looking nice and ready for IVF  xoxo

Winegum - are you home yet, honeybee??  How was your holiday  xoxo


----------



## Winegum

Hello everyone - just had to write, although it's late, so will only be a quickie....OBEM is back?? Just checked my TV guide and sure enough a new series    I'll have to watch the first episode on the iplayer as I missed it yesterday.  Had a fab holiday thanks, inspite of the dreadful start - more later, got back yesterday - Happy new year to you all.  Glad to see there hasn't been too many pages filled up while I've been gone so I haven't got too much to reply to    Lots of good news which is great but very sad news about Huggies' FIL - did your DH make it back for Christmas?


I'll catch up with everyone's diaries and do personals at the w/e.  Until then...
Loads of love
Winegum xxx


----------



## kdb

Yay, WG you're back    Glad you had a fab holiday, regardless of the delay xoxo


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry but this is going to be a me post as really frustrated, disappointed and angry so not much PMA   

Had my appt with thyroid specialist tonight and my TSH levels have shot up again to 4.9    Could not believe it and gutted is an understatement    Know I have to get it right or not even worth starting IVF but was being so positive and ready to start but now will be delayed for at least 2 months as will take 6 weeks to adjust levels and it is year end in March so not the best time for me to have tx   

I'm sure after some decent sleep the PMA will return so hopefully will be back soon with happier thoughts   

Need to do 3 quick messages though
kdb - looking forward to hearing all about tomorrows scan and the big grins   
winegum - welcome back   
smiling - any sign yet?   

Take care all and hope you are having a better week than me


----------



## kdb

Fred - honeybee, I know the disappointment you are feeling    I think if you look at Huggies' signature you'll see her TSH went up before going down, so stick with it - any chance you can get a re-test in 4 weeks rather than 6, to at least confirm your thyroxine dosage is right, for some reassurance?

On the plus side you'd be cycling in Spring which is a fab time for TTC.

You'll get there Fred... setbacks like these can make the journey seem all the more unfair, but it will be worth it in the end - and you are doing the right thing by sorting your thyroid before tx.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

Happy new year to one and all 

I'm a bit out of the loop with posting so I'll do my best with personals.

*Kdb* - Thinking of you for tomorrow honey, can't wait to hear your news  Loving the fact we're ** friends now 

*Fred* - Oh honey I'm so sorry to hear your news, how incredibly frustrating for you and DH. But like Kdb said it's worth getting right and 6 weeks will whizz by. I can't believe how fast the past year has gone. I haven't had my TSH levels tested, I was told that with the protocol I'll be on it doesn't matter...I just hope that when it all starts problems don't start rearing their ugly heads. Stay strong honey, I know it's hard but 2011 is going to be a good year for all of us still waiting for our bundle of dreams...I just know it 

*WG* - Hello my lovely, can't wait to hear all your news. When do you start your next IVF, hope it's round the same time as me as it would be nice to have you as a cycle buddy. PM me when you've got time 

*Smiling* - Any news on the baby front  Lots of health and happiness coming your way 

*Loopdy* - Hope you got my PM. I'm sorry to hear about everything you've had to go through of late...but hopefully you can now see the light at the other end. Fantastic news about the funding, does that mean you get another 3 goes, or 1 on top of what you've already done. When do you start? Big hugs honey 

*Trying* - Poor you not having any hot water and heating, not an ideal situation to be living in but I hope you gave the builders a good kick up the ****...and your boss for not giving you a pay rise! Sort them all out and show them who's boss  Hope you're feeling good otherwise and those little bubbas of yours are safe and well and growing at a steady rate. 

*Huggies* - I can't believe how far gone you are already, where does the time go?!?!? I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL, not an easy thing to have to deal with at anytime. My thoughts are with you all  Hope you're keeping well otherwise, not long to go now 

*Beanie* - Big hugs coming your way honey    

*Cat* - You will be a FANTASTIC mum don't ever think otherwise...those 2 little munchkins of yours will be blessed to have you and the 3 of you will have fantastic time together. Not long to go yeee haaa.... 

*Loopylisa* - Any news? 

*CG* - How's everything?

*Joeyrella* & *Dixie* - Hope motherhood is everything you have ever wished for  

Think that's everyone, if not I'm sorry I'm a bit rusty at this 

Well I'm BACK and raring to go...I'm determined to believe that 2011 is the year that will bring all us ladies still waiting some good news and joy and those about to pop loads of happiness. Starting IVF at the end of this month...how do I feel...excited, apprehensive, scared, excited, TERRIFIED...!!! I just want to get going, have been out of the tx loop for too long now. I just hope my current PMA stays with me  probably not and I'll be crying to you girls at some point  Anyone going to be cycling around the same time? Hope so...but if not I shall be calling on you for help and advice anyway.

Phew, it feels good to be amongst you all again. I know I've said this before but thank you so much for all your love and support over the bad months it really kept me going  I still have days feeling blue but I guess that will always be the case. Thank you ladies you're simply the best 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

Sorry, I've been awol for a few weeks now.  I just needed a break from all this madness - TTC, not you!  I've been checking in with you all and it's great to see you back* Sarah*. Fingers crossed for your cycle. 

I'm also sorry to hear about your cycle having to be postponed *Fred*.  Lets hope your docs can get your levels to what they are happy with as soon as possible so you can get going. I've been on a gluten free diet since November and my TSH level has returned to normal. My free T3 and T4 have always been within limits, but the gluten free diet has lowered my antibody levels and my Docs are happy to go ahead. If they are happy, I am happy! 

It's also good to see you back *Winegum*. I hope you had a lovely break in Miami and are relaxed! 

*AFM* - I start D/R on sunday and am a little apprehensive about that as this will be my first time at IVF and D/R.  I'm not looking forward to the side effects if I'm honest. I've also spent the last few weeks trying to find my PMA. Finding out my ovarian reserve is on the low end of average knocked me a bit as my antral follicle count was only 10. I've been put on 300ui Menopur which is apparently the most you can take (I think) to try to get all the follicles to grow, but have been told to only expect 6, with less than that fertilising successfully. Disappointed was an understatement,  but does kinda answer a few "Why?" questions. So, I have prepared myself for a low(ish) response and anything more will be a bonus.

Gosh, I've just read that back and it sounds really pressimistic! I'm not, honest, just preparing myself for a reality! 

Anyway, the 16th is the first day of the rest of my life.....lets hope it's the one I wish for! 

Fingers crossed for a successful 2011 girls.  
xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello ladies

I'm on my phone so will keep it short. Joshua Anthony born on due date 13 Jan at 5.15am weighing 8 lb 8. Interesting delivery as no time for any pain relief except two paracetamol and my tens machine which was still on 4. 


Still in hospital but hopefully home tomorrow. 


Joshua is gorgeous and I am very much I'm love. 

Smiling xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Smiling, I'm not usually on the computer this late but there was something me telling me to come on tonight....and now I know why     

   CONGRATULATIONS HONEY PIE THAT IS THE BEST NEWS EVER     Well done you and a massive hug to baby Joshua, beautiful name btw   Nice size as well...ouch!   

Look after yourself and I look forward to hearing more about him in the coming days.

I shall go to sleep smiling now.

Sarah


----------



## joeyrella

well done Smiling, and what a lovely name.  very impressive that you managed to have him on his due date as well!
x x x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations Smiling. Well done!


----------



## kdb

Smiling, how fantastic!  Congratulations to you - well done    and welcome to your little man Joshua   

Amethyst - fab news re; management of your thyroid levels via diet - awesome!!!!


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,


Just a quick one from me as I am drowning in deadlines (but should be done next week. Phew!). I just wanted to reassure you that I haven't disappeared and that I am keeping an eye on you. I am doing reasonably well now and survived my holiday in Italy.


A warm welcome to baby Joshua! Well done Smiling!


Big hugs to everybody else, and fingers and toes crossed for those about to start treatment. Hopefully I'll come back with personals as soon as I get rid of my deadlines (in the hope that more won't pile up immediately...).
In the meantime, here's to a fantastic 2011 for everybody!


Commutergirl


----------



## Huggies

Huge Congratulations Smiling!!!!        

I am now very intrigued to hear your birth story with just paracetemol and a tens machine!!    

Welcome to the world baby Joshua and I hope you are both doing really well.

Congrats again
xxxxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Smiling*! Congratulations! Fantastic precise timing; he'll become a famous scientist I am also intrigued and terrified to hear about your labour, sounds like it all happened very quickly. But I am glad that part's behind now and you can enjoy the best bit! Hugs to you and many sweet kisses to baby Joshua.   

*Fred*, I was so sorry to hear about the blasted result! Can you try Amethyst's diet? I don't know whether diets are normally worked out for the individual and whether they are suitable for everyone, but it sounds pretty good. It's an annoying setback, but you don't want to go trough all the stress for the bean not to stick. I found the IUIs very stressful, I can only imagine how hard IVFs are. In the meantime, you should go and treat yourself, even if it's some shopping therapy.   

*Scaraloo*! You are back on track! Well done and I am very excited for you. We are here to listen to every minute detail, just as we always have been. So don't be scared, but keep thinking one day it'll all be behind and everything will be just as you want it to be. So you go get it girl! 

*Amethyst*, don't worry about the egg count. It sounds like you are in safe hands as the potential results have already been worked out so thoroughly. You just need one to stick. I love the sound of your magic diet too! I bet that was hard to do. I eat so much bread and pasta, I don't know what I would eat if I had to cut them out! Maybe lots of buckwheat 

*Commutergirl*, you are back! Keep beavering away, the end seems to be in sight. Mind you, you've got take it a little easier now if you can - if only to prepare yourself and your colleagues for what's going to come. I work very long hours too but have negotiated to work entirely from home for the third trimester. I am doing all my meetings as well as training new colleagues in conference calls. And just as well - walking any kind of distance is absolutely killing me at the moment, I think it's only going to get worse. How are you feeling in general?

*Loopy*, you are next! Hope all is well and the cubs are behaving themselves. I see that you are officially full term&#8230;

*AFM*, we went for our long-awaited 24-week scan and it was great. The boys have more than doubled in size in four weeks and their combined weight is nearly two kilos! But one is quite a lot bigger than the other (even though both are on the large side), so if they get much further apart, we will have to have tests on their nutrition and blood flow. For now, it's being treated as normal, but we are proceeding with caution. I think the smaller one is smaller because he moves like crazy all day long; the midwife was even worried about his heartbeat and nearly sent us to hospital, but it slowed down once he stopped jumping; the other one is much more measured and is just packing on weight snoozing. Both are breech now, though I think they do cartwheels every day. The next scan is in four weeks.


----------



## fred73

Congratulations to smiling         on your new arrival. I love the name Joshua and is top of my list for a boy so hoping there may be 2 of them on this thread in the future    Hoping the quick labour meant less pain and looking forward to hearing all about your little boy when you get chance. Enjoy the cuddles     

Hoping to catch up with everyone else tomorrow as the PMA is returning


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Smiling - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Hope you are both doing well and I look forward to hearing your birth story too   .


Just a quickie today as I am shattered. Spent all afternoon putting together the changing unit in the nursery and the cot and putting away loads of 0-3 months clothes that my best friend has given me that my 2 gorgeous godsons used to wear. I now know my babies will have lots to wear, so that's a relief! LOL! I did hospital bags for me and ickle pickles last week and had midwife appt and both are doing well. Have 32 week scan on tuesday so be good to see how they are growing. They were both very busy last week after aquanatal and also at antenatal class - when me and the fella were having a cuddle in bed after aquanatal, he could feel them kicking his stomach!!! Made us both laugh - and a special moment which I will always treasure.


To make you laugh ladies -  I have some weird people at my antenatal classes including a woman who came along with the mum who was inappropriate all the way through. If anyone in my class was nervous about labour, they'd be petrified after her questions!!!! She insisted on asking over and over again the worst case scenario when someone has an epidural and was only happy when she heard the word paralysis!! She then gasped very loudly and said "oh my god" when the midwife showed us forceps and then proceeded in asking what would happen if the babies head gets stuck as her brothers head was massive and her mum had problems having him!!! Some people really shouldn't be allowed to have babies. Me and my sister who is my birthing partner just sat there laughing! As my fella said "you used to need a licence to have a dog, but any muppet can have a baby"!!


Well, that's enough from me and the ickle pickles - an early nite cuddled up with the woofers me thinks   .


Hope you are all well and thinking of you all - esp Loopylisa as must be VERY close for her twins, if they haven't arrived already.


Love to all xx


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies


Another one from me - sorry!!


Had 32 week scan today and Consultant appt. Ickle pickles are still breach and Consultant thinks it is unlikely they will turn - although there is still time for them to do so and I may be lucky. They are both growing well - Twin 1 is 4lb 10 oz and Twin 2 is 4 lb 3 oz - so that explains why I feel so heavy now   . The Sonographer said they should put on half a lb each a week now so if I get to 38 weeks, i'm looking at 7lb babies!!


So unless they turn or decide to come early, I am booked in for a c section on 3rd March - so at least I have a last "arrival date". I can't believe that in just over 6 weeks at the latest, my pickles will be here - OH MY GOD!!!!!!


Enough about me - hope you are all keeping well and   ,    and   to you all


Cxx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi All
Sorry I've been absent for so long. Have had a busy couple of months with work and Christmas.

Congratulations Smiling     I'm impressed you delivered on your due date!

Cat  - Glad to see your little ones are growing well. Your can really start counting down now, you must be so excited. 

Fred -  So sorry to hear you have had a set back. Spend the next couple of months looking after yourself and treating yourself, and the time will fly by. You'll be on the IVF journey before you know it.  

Amethyst - Like Trying says, don't worry about the egg count, it's quality not quantity. I had the quantity and not the quality, and like they say, it only takes one good one  

Scaraloo - Glad to see you're back on track. We're all hear to listen and if you have any questions about IVF, there's enough of us to hear to help  

Joeyrella & Dixie - Hope motherhood is treating you well and you have taken to it like a duck to water   I bet you still have to pinch yourself that you are now mothers of very gorgeous babies  

Trying - Glad to hear your 24 week scan went well. It will be interesting to see if they are the same when they are grown up - maybe a sporty one and one that prefers the sports on the playstation   I'm only a few days behind you but having only the one means I'm not treated to a 24 week scan! It's a lovely bonus x

Hi to Winegum, Kdb, Huggies, Commutergirl and anyone else I've missed.

Afm - had my 20 week scan just before Christmas. Baby is growing well. I have to go back for a 34 week scan to check my placenta has shifted upwards. It's slightly covering my cervix which can lead to bleeding and potentially c-section but my consultant seems confident it will shift. I've handed in my maternity leave notice now and I'm going to work up to about 3 weeks before my EDD so I have as much time off afterwards. Baby has been moving loads and so I'm getting really excited now, depsite having 16 weeks to wait to meet him/her. Very curious as to what sex it is but we're going to wait so it's a surprise.

Will be back soon to do proper personals. Take care all
Fuscia xx


----------



## cat1608

Fuschia - i bet your placenta will move. My friend had the same thing as hers moved and she delivered naturally - so fingers crossed you will be the same.


And don't you worry - those 16 weeks will fly by    xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello everyone


I missed my window of opportunity to sit down and write a mega post at the weekend and now there are lots more posts to catch up on!  I couldn't wait any longer to come on and say MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to Smiling - I know I'm practically the last one!


           


Well done smiling - I'm as impressed as all the others at your timing and your labour.  I hope you are snuggled up at home now with Joshua and that you are both thriving.  Loads of love from Winegum xxx


Everyone else - back soon


----------



## loopylisa73

Ladies.............. quickie,,, 

My beautiful daughter Elizabeth April was born on the 11.1.11 weighing 6lb at 14.25, shortly followed by handsome brother Alexander Richard weighing 5lb 15oz at 14.26!!!!

Stunning!!
just home ...they are well and so is mummy will be back to read other posts after feed!!!! xxxx

Love Loops xx


----------



## kdb

Wow, CONGRATULATIONS Loops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Well done   

A boy and a girl.......... how perfect!!


----------



## fred73

Congratulations Loops and DH              (Got to use even more icons!!)

Really happy to hear all went well and that you are all home already. What a great date to be born on too   

Hope you are having lots of special cuddles and looking forward to hearing all about Elizabeth and Alexander


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Yeah! Well done, Loops. How very wonderful! I thought you'd  been quiet Lovely names too! Hope you are feeling OK. Let us know what happened when you have settled in a bit -- the good and the bad bits. Cuddles to the little sweeties!


----------



## Winegum

Loops!  What can I say?   
Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you and dh after everything you have been through - many congratulations.  Those dark days seem like only yesterday and now look at you!  Your story really is an inspiration.  Fab names, the best birthdate ever, civilised times to be born (though I'm sure you're still knackered!) - it's all perfect.  Can't wait to hear more.  In the mean time, enjoy every minute of being a new mummy.
Lots of love to you all WG xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Smiling and Loops congratulations to you both, enjoy being mummies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

Wow Loops that is 'awesome' news - huge congratulations on your two little miracles 
           

So impressed by their birth date and their good weights!!!  Congratulations mama and can't wait to hear more.

xxxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations Loops, fabulous news, it must be amazing to have a son and a daughter all in one go.  i love their names.  can't wait to hear all about their arrivals.


----------



## dixie13

Huge congratulations to Smiling and Loops, fantastic news!!!!


----------



## cat1608

LOOPS!!!


Congratulations honey! I have been thinking about you every day wondering if your cubs had arrived. How wonderful that you have one of each?!


Am so glad all went well and you are back at home and doing well. Look forward to hearing all about it soon   


Lots of love and big hugs xxx


----------



## joeyrella

how are you getting on with Milo dixie?


----------



## commutergirl

Loopy! I had been thinking of you!
That's fantastic news - welcome to the babies, congratulations to both of you and well done!


      


I look forward to hearing more - but I guess you'll have enough to keep busy now!


Commutergirl


----------



## Loopdy

Smiling and Loops - congratulations to you both, I am so pleased that everything went well and everyone is here all safe and sound.  Much to love to you and your new bundles of pure loveliness.  YOU DID IT!!!   

All my love

Loopdy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Smiling!!!! well done hunnie xxxx hope al is ok xx

The bundles are keeping me sooo busy..... first few days home..... but once into a routine i will get back on and check all out and see how you all are..!

Hope everyone is well xxx

Love Loops and co x


----------



## commutergirl

Hello lovely ladies,  

Finally I can find the time for a proper post. DH has just left for a dinner with his colleagues - I am quite annoyed that the host is inviting his colleagues without partners on pretty much the only night in the week when we would have some chance of doing something like watching a movie together without me falling asleep within 20 minutes of the beginning... but all in all I don't mind an evening to myself.
I have been reading all your news but was buried in deadlines until this week. More busy weeks ahead, but no deadlines! 
My apologies in advance to those I am going to miss in this post.

*Fred* - so sorry you have to wait for longer. Hope you can get going very soon. Remind yourself that it is for a good cause, and it is better to start tx when you are confident that all conditions are as good as possible.   

*Sarah* - great to read you so positive and combative! Look forward to hearing how you get on and am keeping everything crossed for you.      

*Amethyst* - how are you getting on with DR? Here's PMA coming your way.      

*Winegum* - How was Florida? Did you get there in the end? I look forward to reading one of your "Queen-of-personals"'s posts! When are you going to start your next tx? Here's massive finger-crossing for you!      

*Kdb* - how are you getting on? how was your scan?   

*Beanie* - I am pleased to see that you are still reading us. I think of you and send you a big hug.   

*Trying* - How are the boys doing? I laughed about your father's reactions. On Christmas day my father opened two very special bottles of wine he had received in 1966. Unfortunately they had gone sour I am told...  
How are the building works progressing?
So bad that you have to fight to have a fair treatment at work.
When are you planning to start maternity leave? I was shocked when the doctor told me that with twins many people begin it or go part-time around 28-29 weeks. I am determined to carry on until at least the end of my lectures (also because I'll only be teaching 2 days/week, so I can arrange to work from home on the other days), but I'd like to be working, possibly from home, until about a month before the squatters get evicted.

*Huggies* - I was so saddened to read about your FIL. Your idea of asking your doctor to call him is lovely. Hope this gives him a boost.    
Great to hear that the baby is doing well. Is everything ready?

*Fusciapink* - hi! I hadn't realised how much things had progressed for you! How are you feeling?

*Loopdy* - so sorry you have been under the weather. I keep everything crossed for your next cycle.      

*Loopy* - settling in? by the way, I didn't tell you before: great choice of names!  

*Dixie, Joeyrella* - how are you and the babies doing?   

*Cat* - not long to go till the 3rd of March! I laughed when I read about the lady-with-mum in your antenatal class... I would have started being sarchastic... 

AFM - Our holiday in Italy went well, but seems already so far away... The bump has exploded during the holidays, the sickness has greatly improved (although I am still sick some mornings), and I am feeling I have a lot more energy - I am getting so much more done during a typical day!
I have told more people at work about the squatters (surprisingly enough, most hadn't noticed the bump I am not doing anything to hide - men!); everybody seemed to be pleased, but I got a one-million-dollar question by a non-academic colleague: "Is it possible to be an academic and a mum?". Well, we'll see... I won't be the only one, but I'll be the first one in my department!
However, I am past half-way through now (20 wks 3 days). In 8 days' time we are having our next scan - I am very excited!
I tried to drag DH onto the names minefield, but he wriggled out of it. Maybe after we know the sex it will feel real enough to start planning!

A lovely week to everyone!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Winegum

Hello everyone 

Sorry it's been long time no hear from me again - last proper post was 29/11/2010  . I've just been reading back and catching up. Very encouraging to see so much good news and to feel all that new year positivity from everyone. Thank you to everyone who said nice, encouraging things after my last post  So, now that *Smiling* and *Loops *have joined *Joeyrella* and *Dixie*,  we are ready for the next wave  I'm not sure I've got the order right but *Huggies, Cat, Trying* and *Fuscia* will be next! Exciting times 

*Fred: *I'm so gutted for you that your thyroid levels are so up and down  It must be incredibly frustrating. I recall both *Huggies* and *kdb* having to delay tx due to this - I hope your patience is rewarded in the same way as theirs was  You must be counting down the days to your holiday now - have a wonderful time. I have a good friend who lives in Beijing and she is a few weeks into her second pregnancy and expressed hope that we would both have babies in the year of the Rabbit  I hope it's a lucky one for all of us. I like your new treat regime, balancing something you have to have (Green tea - or do you actually like it??) with something you want/deserve to have (chocolate buttons)  Our habit in Miami was to get a mint choc chip ice cream in a chocolate dipped cone on the way home (not _every_ night!) - now that I am back I am working my way through Christmas gifts - thorntons, quality street etc. Once those are finished I'll be looking for inspiration 

*Joeyrella, Dixie, Loops, Smiling: *I'm sure you are all very busy with your babies, not to mention very tired and it's always lovely to get snippets of news from you all. I hope you are all well in yourselves and that your babies are thriving. 

*Beanie:* Glad to see that keeping busy at work and socially is helping to keep the blues at bay. You know you are always welcome here no matter how long your absence and we will all be eager to hear about what you and dh decide to do next. I'll be keeping up to date with your diary. 

*Amethyst:* How is the D/R going? I hope you are OK and managing to keep your PMA up   Thinking of you.

*Scaralooloo:* So great to see you back with renewed positivity and enthusiasm  What is the latest with you? 

*Huggies:* I'm so sorry that you have such intense happiness and sadness in your life at this time. It must be very difficult for you and dh being so far away from FIL. I hope you are OK in yourself and everything is going well. Can't wait to hear your news. 

*Cat: * It's been great reading your posts and your descriptions of your scans and various appointments etc. Also looking forward to hearing your news. 

*Trying:* Glad to hear your pregnancy is progressing well and that they are keeping a close eye on both boys. 

*Fuscia: *Can't believe how far along you are! Glad it's all going well. 

*kdb:* Very slack diary writing  Hope all is well and looking forward to hearing your news. 

*Commutergirl: * Lovely to hear from you and glad your sickness is lifting - sounds like you are turning a corner and amazing to think you are over half way now - how did that happen?  Looking forward to hearing about your next scan. 

Sorry my personals are a bit paltry but I need to get back into it! As fpr me, we didn't fare as badly as lots of travellers at Christmas, we only had our flight to paris from bristol cancelled, had to go to Heathrow, had to go a day later and had to survive the first 2 days of holiday without luggage. Once we had got over all that we very quickly relaxed into a lovely holiday. It was great to have time and space to think and I have returned with lots of ideas about how to build our business and create a role for myself that I want, rather than quitting and going to work for someone else. It's made me feel much calmer about "the future". At the moment I am also feeling calm and laid back about my next IVF. In fact, I'm actually ignoring it and quite like being in denial a bit and not really thinking about it or focusing on it too much. I haven't even worked out my OTD or potential due date or anything! It also means that I'm not browsing FF with quite as much intensity and regularity as much as I have done in past months. I'm booked in for EC on Mon 21st Feb. I have my planning meeting this Thursday. I've got my drugs - there is a slight change - I've always taken Puregon but this cycle I'm on Menopur. Is that because it's better for PCO ladies?? I think this is all helped by the fact that dh and I are really "happy" at the moment, which makes me think that whatever happens, we can and will be happy. We haven't talked about it but I think we have sort of decided to try not to let TX and IF rule our lives anymore iykwim. We have got a few social things on too, which I actually feel like doing now, so all in all things are steady and good with me.

Thats all for now  
Love to you all
Winegum xxxxx


----------



## Huggies

So nice to be hearing from everyone again - New Year, New Goals and hopefully more dreams coming true      

Winegum - you sound positivley restored and ready to tackle the world and delighted to hear it.     I remember feeling pretty calm, laid back and happy during my IVF cycle, so hope it all works out for you like it did for me - there is a lot to be said for having PMA.  All the best with this cycle and I look forward to your updates.  I hope the menopur works out too      

Commutergirl -    Half-way milestone    Congratulations!!!  Glad you are feelign more energetic, it is a good feeling and I can't wait for mine to come back (hopefully once baby arrives).  Are you finding out the sexes at the next scan?  Can't wait to hear the news!!!  Good luck and stay well    

Loops and Co - hope you are doing well and those chipmunks are being very good for their mummy     

Smiling - same to you, hope Joshua is being great for you and you are loving every moment     

Fuscia - hope all goes well at your next scan and your placenta has moved up.  If it stays downs near your cervix it is known as placenta previa and can well lead to c-section as there is no way for the baby to move down.  I believe for the majority of woman, this fixes itself      

Cat - wow to having a date already that is not in the too distant future!!!  Sounds like your two munchkins are growing well and healthy.  I hope mummy is coping okay and not getting too tired.    

Trying - All the best for your next scan too!!  I am hoping the boys weights have evened out and there is nothing to be concerned about.     

Amethyst - How is the down-regging going?  Any side effects yets?  I remember being tired, moody and having a few headaches but that all soon disappeared when stimming started, so hope it is not too long for you!!!      

Sarah - PMA, PMA, PMA - hope it is still with you and we will be here every step of the way with you!!  I am very excited that you are starting again and obviously praying on the best possible outcome!!       

Fred - my heart goes out to you and your TSH levels - the ladies are right and for some reason mine rocketed before they went down, which held me back a good 6 weeks or so.  But, they will get you there and you should feel better for it.  Hope your next results are a lot more positive     

Kdb - how are things - all going well with scans and bloods? Hoping things are progressing well and you are still feeling good     

Loopdy -     huge hugs for everything you are going through just now and I am     its 3rd time lucky for you xx 

Beanie - still thinking of you honey     I hope you and Dh are doing well and  have plans for 2011 (whether it includes tx or not)    

Joeyrella/Dixie  - how are those young men of yours?  Keeping you on your toes??   

AFM - Am I really next in line?  WOW, not sure how that happened, but quite glad to be honest - the countdown is on.  I am 36+4 now and I feel more like 46+4!!    Have had a really nasty cold and cough that has flattened me for the last 10 days and doesn't want to disappear.  This has left me getting very little sleep and the cough has hurt my already squashed ribs.  I think work has a lot to do with it and I can't wait to finish up on Friday as I think I will be a new woman when I am at home and can rest when I need to.
Thanks for all your kind words and wishes regarding FIL - he is still in the hospice, but hanging on for this grandchild of his and I have a feeling he might just make it     It has been hard for DH being far away, but luckily the rest of the family have been very supportive.
I think we have most of the essentials now and I just need to get things washed and bags packed for when the time comes.
I honestly am sat here feeling like another person - one who can't believe they are going to have a baby - looking back at my journey, I sometimes feel - 'was that me?', 'did I really go through that'?  I am sitting here with a little wriggler in my belly and for all the aches and pains it can give me, I would not change it for the world and feel very ready and privelidged to meet this new life.

Love to you all
xxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Ladies,

Just a quick reply as on my phone. Working 13 days straight at the mo so dont know if i'm coming or going!!!

Loops - Congrstulations on your two beautiful arrivals. I hope you're all happy, healthy and well. Look forward to hearing all about them.

Love to you all ladies and i'll post properley when i get a chance.

Sarah xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

Just a quickie as I'm on my way to work.....

When D/r does AF arrive on time?  I'm due today, but I'm not feeling it!  How late is it likely to be??

Hope you are all well, and Lisa - I hope your babies are behaving!    

Am x


----------



## kdb

Hi Amethyst - AF turned up on the fifth day after I stopped the Pill for d/r. My clinic says 3-7 days after the last pill - def not later than 10 days. Good luck, honeybee    xoxox

Scaraloo - BLIMEY, 13 days straight? Saw your comment on ** but thought, surely not  Take care, and see you soon!

Huggies - wow, not long to go for you - how thrilling!!!!!!!!!!!!  Really hope your FiL is around to hear the good news. Any plans to take baby back for a visit? Enjoy your mat leave pre-birth; hope you can knock that cold on its head once and for all xoxox

Winey - eeek, I know  My diary needs the cobwebs dusted off it! Oooooh those choc-dipped ice-creams sound lussssssssssh  and I'm in awe of what you accomplished whilst on 'holiday' what with your business, career, and all-round newly contented view of life.    Re; Menopur - I think for OI and IUI it's *not* better for PCO ladies as *usually* with PCO your LH is naturally higher than your FSH (but not _always_) however my IVF stimms were a 50:50 combo of Gonal-F (same as Puregon - ie, FSH only) and Menopur (FSH+LH) as our clinic believes a mix is better for egg quality. And actually when I think about it in the context of IVF, when you are sniffing to suppress your own LH, then actually it makes complete sense to add some LH into the mix.... (sorry, was typing that as I was thinking it, so a bit   )

CG - nuchal scan and screening were good although the baby kept moving. Am very low risk (about the same as a 15 year old teen mum!) thankfully. LOL about the name debate - good luck with your DH!

Love + hugs to everyone else xoxoxo


----------



## Winegum

*Huggies:* Lovely to hear from you. I'm so excited for you and I'm not surprised that you are still unbelieving. I think I would be like that too. I can almost feel your anticipation at giving up work. I really hope you are able to get lots of rest and have a nice quiet time to enjoy your last few weeks of being pg, not to mention banish the cough and cold.

*kdb:* ahhhhhhhhh it seems like a long time since I have benefited from your advice. I knew it would only take a little question to entice you  Thank you for being so generous with your time and advice. I hadn't investigated menopur to that (or any) degree - interesting that there is a bit of LH in there. I think my cons is finding it difficult to diagnose PCOS because I am fairly slim (9 stone ish) and don't have any of the usual symptoms. (Like you?) When I look back at my hospital notes, my original cons at initial investigations decided that despite my elevated LH, there wasn't enough evidence for PCOS so didn't prescribe Metformin, only Clomid. I've only had my FH/LH done twice. Once in 2006 - LH was 24.4 and FSH was 10.2 - I can't remember at which stage in my cycle this was, but it's usually day 1,2 or 3 isn't it? The other time was in 2009 when LH was 10.1 and FSH was 12.7. I have only ever taken Buserelin to DR, never sniffed anything. One thing I'm quite curious about is that I gave the nurse a copy of all my test results from my gp - they just printed out the whole lot for me with the recent ones at the top, which were the ones I needed. Since that has been in my fertility Clinic file I have been prescribed Metformin "Looking at your blood tests, I think we should....." - well what if that hadn't been in there??, and now the change to Menopur hmmmmm. I can only hope that we may be getting there. I did like those Puregon pens though and am not looking forward to mixing powders _every night! _Any thoughts as always much appreciated. BTW, I'm taking DHEA on the advice of the clinic - no nasty side effects, so I hope it works it's magic on my manky old eggs!


----------



## kdb

WG... cunning!!!  Yep, FSH and LH bloods should be done CD2-3 so if yours were all done then, the first LH level is quite high although *is* the 2:1 ratio that *can* indicate likely PCO.  Yep, I'm slim too (not sure in stone but around 54-55kg) but i) had amenorrhea / wasn't ovulating, ii) got spotty skin / furry upper lip (ewwwww), and iii) scans indicated PCOS.

Apols, by sniffing I also meant Buserelin - you must use the jab version?  Either way, your natural LH will be suppressed    I was also freaking a bit about mixing the Menopur powder but it wasn't too bad actually.  Felt a bit like a scientist in a lab!!!  Get the nurse to give you a demo, but you'll be fine!  Oh and see if they can give you a little rubber top to use when you break the vials - otherwise a tea towel works.  Apparently there's a demo video on the drug company's website, but you won't need it - you'll be fine!

Glad the DHEA is treating you well  

xoxoxo


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Ladies.... So sorry i dont get a minute lately.... always something to do!
Bubbas are due a feed but a quickie is a must.  Both Alexander and Elizabeth sleep pretty well, i have to wake them (still prem) as they are not allowed to go past 4 hours with out feeding, as they need to beef up apparently, little man had his first spell on childrens ward as he wasnt gaining weight or keeping feeds..... but ok now! 
Will try and upload a couple of pics, but if not if anyoone wants they can add me on ** to see the little sweeties xx

Hope everyone is well 
Again sorry for lack of personals....... RUBBISH eh ?


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Ladies.... So sorry i dont get a minute lately.... always something to do!
Bubbas are due a feed but a quickie is a must.  Both Alexander and Elizabeth sleep pretty well, i have to wake them (still prem) as they are not allowed to go past 4 hours with out feeding, as they need to beef up apparently, little man had his first spell on childrens ward as he wasnt gaining weight or keeping feeds..... but ok now! 
Will try and upload a couple of pics, but if not if anyoone wants they can add me on ** to see the little sweeties xx

Hope everyone is well 
Again sorry for lack of personals....... RUBBISH eh ?


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Finally have chance to catch up with you all properly! Thought January was going to be a quiet month   

Trying - only 2 weeks until your next scan when you can see what those 2 cheeky monkeys are up to    At least you can keep on eye on them where they are now but just wait until they are out causing mischief   

sarah - hope you are nearly at the end of your working stint    have you started your tx?

smiling - how are you and joshua doing?   

cat - hope you are feeling as organised as you sound    Nursery all ready, bag packed and a date all set. Your little ones are going to be here before you know it   

amethyst - how is the tx going?   

fuschiapink - pleased to hear your scans have gone well and good that they are keeping a close eye on you.    I bet it is good to have a date for finishing work so you can start your planning   

kdb - how are things going? Are you still on extra drugs or do you get to stop some of them now?  

Loopy - sounds as if Elizabeth and Alexander are keeping you busy. Hope you are enjoying lots of cuddles in between feeding   

Huggies - can't believe you have less than 3 weeks to go and think once little one arrives the journey to get there will become even more distant   Hope your cold is better. Have you finished work now? Is the snow bad where you are? We keep getting emails about flights being canx on East coast and I always think of you   

Commutergirl - hope the squatters behave for your scan on Monday (at least I think it is Monday!!) Will you be sharing the flavours with us? That is of course if the squatters want to let you guys know    Hope you are not working too hard and are having a relaxing weekend   

Winegum - so happy to hear you had a good holiday and have come back feeling refreshed    You really sound as if you are in a great place in your life and this can only be a good thing so           Disappointed I am not your cycle buddy after all but the bonus is I can give you all my positivity on loan as you can never have too much    And I have also been checking the chinese years and my little bro is a rabbit and the easiest going person you will meet so looks like we could both end up with chilled out babies    I actually like jasmine green tea so no punishment but only chocs I have left from xmas are Butlers which are gorgeous....struggling to have less than 2 in an evening!! 

Hi to dixie and joeyrella - hope your little ones are doing well and growing fast   

Hi to beanie and loopdy - hope 2011 is treating you well   

AFM - Not much happening fertility wise just waiting for my thyroid to sort itself out    Next test is on 9th Feb and then we fly to malta on 10th for 5 nights    Just needed to go somewhere warm and relaxing after being delayed again and wasn't sure about Malta but saw my acupuncturist on Saturday and she went to same resort last year and said it was good so really looking forward to it now. Really hoping tx will be Mar/Apr and the benefit is I have 8 weeks to get a bit fitter but if we are delayed longer, maybe I will be a bit slimmer   

Hope you are all having a good weekend and keeping warm x


----------



## joeyrella

Hello all   

Fred - holiday sounds amazing, some sunshine and warmth would be very welcome now.  Hope your thyroid test shows some improvement, fingers crossed for you x.

Loopy - hope your babies are doing well and gaining lots of weight, they must be keeping you busy at all times of the day and night.  Hope you are getting some rest.

KDB - how are you doing?  

Amethyst - how is your treatment going?

Scaralooloo - is the working marathon over yet?  that sounds extremely draining, hope you are doing okay   

Huggies - how are the final few weeks going?  It seems like you have been pregnant forever (i'm sure it feels like it right now for you too!)  how are you feeling about the birth?

Winegum - how was the planning appointment?

Commutergirl -congratulations on passing the half way mark.  How was your scan, did you find out the sexes?

Beanie - hope you are okay, still thinking about you   

Sorry if i have forgotten anyone, it wasn't intentional, i get little sleep!

AFM - having a sentimental day.  On January 30th last year i had my insemination, I can't believe how much my life has changed in a year.  William is doing brilliantly, he's huge already (he's 12 weeks old and over 15lb!).  I am so thrilled with him. 

I can't wait to hear news of our next batch of arrivals, and hope the rest of you cycling or waiting to start become our next mummies to be this year.


----------



## commutergirl

Hello lovely ladies  ,

*Kdb* - I shouldn't be surprised anymore by your knowledge, but I am very much impressed with your replies to Winegum!
Great news about your scan/screening   . This means that you are not having an amniocentesis, are you? Fortunately we were pretty much on the same level of risk, so we didn't think even for a minute of having an amnio.

*Winegum* - Great to read you back, and to read you so relaxed about IVF and so happy and fulfilled in general.   
I can certainly join Kdb in telling you that mixing powders is not as difficult as it might look... the first few nights it would take me a good quarter of an hour to do the Menopur and the Gonal-F (the latter with pens)... after a while in 3 minutes I was in and out! 
Despite the discomfort of having to carry the medications around, and having had my life revolving around scans, etc for that period of time, now it just feels like distant past. I hope that very soon you'll be able to look back at it and think "oh, that's done, and it was really worth the while".   
If I may join your discussion with Fred re treats, my favourite one is probably Lindt's dark chocolate with orange and almonds... although the mint choc chip ice cream + chocolate cone sounds scrumptious!

*Sarah* - hope you are recovering after your 13-days-at-work-in-a-row!  Are you recording? Does this happen very often to you?

*Huggies* - wow, nearly there! As I just wrote to WG, I perfectly agree on your "was it really me going through all of that?", and I can only imagine that you are feeling it so much more now that you are going to meet your little one. 

*Amethyst* - Did AF arrive eventually? they had told me that it could be a bit late during d/r. I can't remember the exact dates for me, probably only one day or so late, but I think my clinic told me to call them only if it was around 1 week late! However, fingers crossed for your tx!   

*Loopy* - I am amazed that you do find some time to update us... Sorry to hear that little Alexander has had to go to hospital, poor little thing. Hope they catch up very soon with the standard weight. A friend's baby was born over one month early; he was tiny and wrinkly like a little old man, and he felt SO light when I held him... He picked up very quickly and now you couldn't think of a healthier child.
I'd love to see the photos, so please do upload them if you have some time (I am not on **...).

*Fred* - I am keeping everything crossed for your thyroid check. If I don't hear from you before have a great holiday! I could do with a break to somewhere warm right now... I am sure it will recharge your batteries and you'll come back relaxed and ready for your treatment.

*Joeyrella* - great that William is doing fine! How are you and DH coping? Do you get enough sleep? 

AFM - had our scan on Tuesday, with a bit of a scare as one of the babies was badly positioned, and, apart from not being able to see its heart very well, the sonographer thought she detected a slow heart rate at times. So she referred us for a fetal cardiology scan, which we had today, and all was well. Both babies a good size, all bits & pieces in the right place, and both boys !   (Loopy, your little girl will have quite a choice of boyfriends from this thread!). It was amazing to see them all formed (fist and knuckles included!), wriggling and rolling. Today one of them was in the yoga position of the plough... However, it should have felt real enough until now, what with the sickness, the bump growing and all their movements; but it is only since Tuesday that I have begun to feel it as "really real" and to talk to them (apart from telling them "guys, it's time to stop making me sick..." which had been my mantra in the past months!  )

Love to all, and be happy... the weekend is nearly there!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi girls

It's good to hear that all of you new mums are doing so well and that your LO's are behaving (most of the time).   

Fred - I'm sorry to hear you are still having problems with your thyroid.    I hope your next test gives you the answer you need and that you can get going with treatment.  Enjoy your holiday too....I'm sure the rest will be well deserved.

Winegum - I hope that your treatment is going well and that the drugs aren't making you feel too bad.  I love that you are feeling relaxed with this cycle....I wish I cold be the same.   

AFM - I starting stimms today on a high dose of Menopur.  I have been pre-warned that I may have my cycle cancelled due to being a probably poor responder, but have decided as I can't do anything about that I won't worry about it too much.  I've prepared myself for only getting 3 or 4 eggs, but am still secretly hoping for 8   (which is what my AFC was).  Only time will tell.  I'm a bit up and down with my moods, but this is a very steep learning curve and I'm also trying my best to keep it all a secret from work too which is sometimes an additional pressure I could do without.  One day at a time....my new motto!   

Best wishes girls


----------



## dixie13

Hello ladies,

Trying and Commutergirl - two boys!!!!!       Boys are wonderful (at least mine one is!!!   ) and I'm so pleased for you!   

Loops - hope Elizabeth and Alexander are doing well.   

Beanie - big hugs coming your way   

Huggies - how are you feeling? Can't wait to hear your news!   

Joeyrella - good to hear that William is doing well, he's a big boy!   

Winegum - good to read that you're in a good place, big hugs   

Sarah - don't work too hard!!! Best of luck with tx   

Amethyst - good luck!!   

Kdb - great news re scan and screening, it's such a relief isn't it!   

Fred - have a fab holiday!   

Hello and hugs to everyone else   

Afm I've been rubbish at posting, have sort of got my hands full with my little man and also a huge amount of course work to do, but am thinking about you all and read your news as often as I can. Milo has turned my world completely upside down - in a good way! - and I'm treasuring every moment with him. He's sleeping better at night and everything seems to be getting easier the older he gets.

I will keep an eye on you all and looking forward to the next arrival(s) (Huggies?)!

Dixie
x


----------



## dixie13

Hello ladies,

Trying and Commutergirl - two boys!!!!!       Boys are wonderful (at least mine one is!!!   ) and I'm so pleased for you!   

Loops - hope Elizabeth and Alexander are doing well.   

Beanie - big hugs coming your way   

Huggies - how are you feeling? Can't wait to hear your news!   

Joeyrella - good to hear that William is doing well, he's a big boy!   

Winegum - good to read that you're in a good place, big hugs   

Sarah - don't work too hard!!! Best of luck with tx   

Amethyst - good luck!!   

Kdb - great news re scan and screening, it's such a relief isn't it!   

Fred - have a fab holiday!   

Hello and hugs to everyone else   

Afm I've been rubbish at posting, have sort of got my hands full with my little man and also a huge amount of course work to do, but am thinking about you all and read your news as often as I can. Milo has turned my world completely upside down - in a good way! - and I'm treasuring every moment with him. He's sleeping better at night and everything seems to be getting easier the older he gets.

I will keep an eye on you all and looking forward to the next arrival(s) (Huggies?)!

Dixie
x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately but i've had the most crazy work schedule ever...on the other side now though   

Well it's official, I am now on the IVF journey, started down regging today. They've started me on Norethisterone tablets 5mg, one in the morning and one in the evening...I then start Burselin jabs next Tuesday. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.

Bit up and down at the moment, trying my hardest to stay positive but I keep thinking about what could have been...it would have been my due date at the end of this week. I know I can't keep thinking about what might have been but it's hard sometimes. But I shall find my PMA and hang onto it for dear life     

Sorry haven't got time for personals today but thinking of you all...fingers crossed for more happy news this year     

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hooray Scaraloo!

Sweetie, it's completely natural to reflect on the past and wish the outcome had been different - so don't feel bad about how you're feeling.  But rest assured that your little angel is watching over you and     like we are that you will get a magical sticky BFP very soon   

Will have to give you a big lucky hug tomorrow in person!  xoxo


----------



## joeyrella

Very exciting that you have started Scaralooloo.  Best of luck and fingers crossed for some fantastic news from you in a few weeks.


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone as I am going away for a week tomorrow and don't think I will get chance to log on but just a couple of messages I wanted to send   

winegum - guessing you have either started or are due to start with the drugs so hope all is going well   

sarah - hope the d/r is going well. Do you start stimms next week?   

amethyst - how are stimms going?   

kdb - not sure when you are going but know you are off to NZ soon so hope you have a great trip and enjoy sharing your bump   

huggies - any sign of your little one? Guessing as the weather is not so great over there that they may want to stay in the warm for a little while longer   

Hope things are going well for everyone else especially with all your little ones who are now doubt keeping you busy   

Off for another thyroid check tonight and then hopefully will be flying out on an even bigger high   

Take care x


----------



## Winegum

Hello ladies 

I'm breaking the silence! Keep logging on to see if any news of *Huggies * 

If you are there *Huggies* I'm sending you lots of love and hugs. I hope you have enjoyed your time off and feel rested and ready for what is about to happen! How is FIL? Can't wait to hear your news. 

*Cat:* I guess you are fast approaching your due date too - how exciting. 

*Loops: * How are the twins doing? I hope they are both thriving. 

*Smiling:* How's you little bundle doing?

*Fred: *I hope you went off to malta with a swing in your step as a result of receiving good news abotu your thyroid  Did you have a lovely break? Any nice treats? I'm still working on a box of dairy box from Christmas, given to my M&D who passed it onto me - I'm much less fussy than they are about chocolate (they only do dark) but even I have to admit, the dairy box are not very exciting so I can feel a trip to my sweet shop coming on to get.......a Lindt chocolate orange almond thingy that......

*Commutergirl *recommended. I've never even seen them so I will have to search them out - they sound good and I must say I love the red lindt eggs/chocolates. Of course you can join our chat about treats! Glad to hear everything is good with you. Has your sickness completely gone now? Wow - another 2 boys! Is there something in the Menopur  Or is it the pumpkins  ?
Congratulations and big hugs    

*Joeyrella:* Ahhhhhh - your comment about feeling sentimental was nice. You announced your pregnancy shortly after I joined so I have also been reflecting on what has happened in a year. So glad everything is going well and William is thriving  You asked about my planning appointment - well, I got down there for 8am - it's an hour's drive and as soon as I walked into the consulting room the nurse said "I'm sorry to have dragged you all the way down here... we could have done this over the phone really"   Especially as I had requested to do it over the phone - anyway, it was fine thanks.

*Scaralooloo: *Another one who has been reflecting.....sorry it's a sad time for you. Hope you are feeling good about your tx and looking forward to hearing updates. 

*kdb:* Can't leave you out! Big hugs 

*Amethyst: *What happened? I see from your signature only 1 follie - Did you get to EC and ET? I do hope so - are you on the 2ww now? I hope you are OK  

*Dixie:* Lovely to hear from you as always  Glad little man Milo is doing really well.

Hello to everyone else  

I'm fine - busy with the business which is distracting me nicely from my tx. All going well so far and am still ignoring it and not thinking about it at all, well, not much anyway!

Lots of love to you all as always
Winegum xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi girls

Sorry about my silence, but Dh and I having been feeling the pressure just recently. Our cycle has not gone as smoothly as we had hoped. After 8 days of stimms we had 1 mature follie, and 2 immature ones. 3 days later there are now 2 over-mature follies and 4 immature follies so we are little despondent! We have decided to go for EC on Thursday and have taken an extra 2 doses of stimms to try to mature the small follies, but we have been told not to expect much. We kinda feel that we've come this far so we might as well see it through. Hopefully one of the little ones will surprise us and have a mature egg. I also have a thin endo which they say they can't do anything about as my oestrogen levels are fine so implantation might be an issue.

Gosh I sound all doom and gloom, but I don't feel that bad - today! We know what the problems are now, it's just a shame they can't be fixed. We still live in hope.  

*Winegum* - good luck for your Feb cycle - I'm glad you have your business to distract you from your thoughts! 

*Fred* - I hope you have enjoyed Malta and that your thyroid is doing what it's supposed to! 

*Scaralooloo* - are you still DRing? How is it going? How are you feeling? 

*Dixie, loops, smiling, joeyrella* - I hope you aren't too tired and that your LO's are behaving! 

*Commutergirl, kdb, trying* - I hope you are all blossoming. 

take care all
Amethyst x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello ladies,

Thought I'd better write a post as I've been quite for a while.

*Amethyst* - Sorry you and DH have been having a tough time of it, but I think it's fantastic that you managed to end your post with a positive. "Hope" is all any of us have and once we loose that, well...  Just remember, and I know this has been said many times before on this thread, you only need one egg and one  to make a baby and ok you don't have lots in there but who knows they could be the BEST of the BEST so you won't need anymore  . So keep positive and who knows maybe tomorrow will be bring some positve surprises. You'll get there honey. 

*Winegum* - Just PM'd you so won't repeat myself. Instead I shall just send you a MASSIVE HUG instead             Oh btw...have you tried those Malteser bunnies? Hmmmmmmmmm......       need I say more 

*Fred* - Hope you're having a complete and utter blast on your hols and enjoying being away from everything. I hope you're indulging decadently and feeling all floaty and realxed  I hope you got good news about your thyroid as well, fingers crossed. 

*Joeyrella*, *Dixie*, *Loops* and *Smiling* - Wow, there's a lot of babies aboard now  Hope you're all well and your bundle of joys are thriving and not tiring you out too much. 

*Kdb* - Hope you're starting to settle in and enjoy your new home. Have a wonderful time in NZ and I look forward to hearing all about it on your return. Might be more celebratory news on hear by then, fingers crossed eh  Enjoy your break            

*Commutergirl* - Hope you're well and those boarders of yours are behaving and letting mummy get some sleep. Let's get a date in the diary when Kdb is back. Maybe we should see who's all up for meeting, it would be fun. Big hugs honeybee       

*Trying* - Hope you're keeping well sweetie 

*Loopdy* - Special hugs to you honey and I've got everything crossed for you.     

*Beanie* - If you're still popping in to have a look at what's going on then this is for you  I hope you're ok 

*Huggies* - Any news of your little bambino?    

Is that everyone?? I'm so out of touch these days, hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

*AFM* - Well still down regging, as well as taking the tablets I'm now injecting Burselin once a day. Gosh it was weird injecting myself again after so long, not a pleasant experience and it made me feel a bit sick. But I've got over the hurdle and I'm sure it'll all be plain sailing from here.....ha ha ha ha ha  just trying to stay positive. I'm sure there will be lots of ups and downs from me for the next few weeks. Will try and make sure the ups out weigh the downs though  Period is due next week, so I presume then I will be called in for scans and then to start stimming. Trying not to make tx my main focus, it helps that my work keeps me busy and I'm also trying to fill my spare time with lovely things. Had a Spa day at the Sanctuary yesterday which was just heaven and has left me all floaty and lovely 

Well that's all from me now folks.

             

Pumpkin love to all,
Scaralooloo
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Still popping in and keeping an eye on all your news

Just want to wish everyone having TX all the best and really hope this is the one for you all, sending you all hugs 

Beanie xxx


----------



## Winegum

Nice to see you Beanie


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi Ladies....sorry for not posting, both bubbas are awake all nite and play tag for sleep during the day!!! minx's!!!

Hope all is well for you all, bot babies very good now were 7lb 9oz a week ago!! so doing well.... i hope... to be able to catch up soon xx

love to all

Loops xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

Not much activity on the forum, but lots going on behind the scenes: little babies, babies about to be born, girls who have just started or about to start treatment, bumps... emotions for everyone. Hope everybody is keeping well.

*Dixie* - How are things? So have you gone back to your studies? Good to hear that it IS possible to do some conceptual work while dealing with a small baby... I have big plans of writing a couple of scientific papers while on maternity leave, but am totally scared that I won't succeed...    

*Amethyst* - How did EC go? Here are a lot of       for you both! Don't get too stressed about all the things that could be going better; we have several stories around here of success when the situation seemed non-optimal!   

*Trying* - hey, are you there? How are the two cubs? How are you keeping up? When are you starting your maternity leave?   

*Fred* - How was your holiday? How was your thyroid check? Hope you can get started very soon and this is the right one!      

*Winegum* - Glad that the planning appt went well, apart from having to be there so early when you could have sorted out everything over the phone  . so what is the timescale?     
Talking about treats, the other day DH was going shopping and I requested some Green&Black ice cream. Fantastic.  But it really has to be a one-off treat as it is horribly expensive...
Not sure what could be responsible for the high rate of boys on this thread... it has to be the pumpkins, definitely!
Take good care of yourself!   

*Sarah* - Have you started stimming? How's everything?    Good that you had a spa day- very soon you may not be able to go to a spa for quite a while! (I am missing our annual spa trip to Austria!)  Yes, it would be great to have a "thread get together"!

*Kdb* - so did you move home? I see that you are going to NZ - have a great time! When are you back? I am sure your family will be all excited about your bump!   

*Loopy* - great that the cubs are doing well! How much sleep are you getting?    

*Beanie -* Hi dear, glad that you are still around. Sending you a massive hug.   

*Huggies* - thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your news!      

*Cat* - And you are next! How is everything going?   

AFM - busyyyy! I live telling myself "next week will be better", but it seldom is! 
I am having a quiet weekend at home and I am putting together a playlist of "good music" for the lodgers as apparently now they can hear sounds and I thought it would be better to get them into good music sooner rather than later  ... it must be cheerful enough, but not cheesy. Any suggestions?
Growth scan next week. Definitely the little guys are growing, as I have had to wash and store my coat as I couldn't zip it up any more (it is the warmest one I have got, but it won't be too warm if I have to keep it open  )! They are moving a lot and keeping me company...

Love to all; have a nice and relaxing weekend!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Huggies

Hello Ladies,

I am still here and still awaiting the arrival of baby Huggies!!!  Due date has been and gone and I feel no nearer to meeting this little one so just pounding the streets of Boston in the hope that something might happen soon.  DH and I are soooooo ready to get things going!!!

Commutergirl - glad to hear all is going well with the boys and they are growing nicely.  I will not comment on the music selection as my DH has already warned me that he will need to get in first with his music choices before I let baby Huggies become addicted to Glee, Musicals, Take That and Beyonce!!!   

Loops - those little minx's are sounding like they are keeping you on your toes - great weight though!!  Really hope they can settle into a nicer routine for you soon - look after yourself xx 

Beanie - lovely to hear from you hun - hope you are doing okay and thanks for keeping a check on us, thinking of you xxx

Sarah - huge hugs for the treatment process - glad it has all begun for you and really hope AF arrives soon and you can get on with the more 'exciting' stimming part of the process!!  You sound like you have a great attitude and are coping well so far....will be looking out for your updates xxx    

Amethyst - Everything is crossed that you had success with EC and managed to get something from this cycle    , its so hard, but as the others have said - so many success stories from unusual cycles that you never know.    

Winegum - you are sounding great and positive - do I dare ask where you are in the treatment cycle just now??  Wherever you are, sending you huge hugs and    that you have a very successful outcome!!  FIL is still very very sick and is in and out the hospice for pain management - they are keeping him alive for his grandchild and he is just excited to hear our news!!!    

Fred - hoping you got good news on the thyroid results!!        

Dixie - glad all is well with Milo and he is keeping you nicely occupied - hope the course work is going okay xxx

Kdb - how is that bump coming along for you??  Hope you are keeping well and cherishing every moment!  I know already that I will miss the bump and all its movements when it is gone xxxx

Trying - hope those little boys are keeping you well xxxx

Cat - hope all is well with you too!!  Are you going for a natural delivery or have you discussed other options at this point?? xxx

Thinking of you all and promise I will be back as soon as I have some news for you - thanks for all your thoughts ladies 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Oh *Huggies* - you are such a tease!  I'm sure I'm not the only one checking for a post from you.  Lovely to hear from you though, even if it isn't with the news we want - god, we're demanding aren't we, as if you haven't got enough going on - and we'll hopefully hear from you again very soon   

More personals later everyone else  
Love WG x


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Lovely Ladies

It's a long time since I posted, or have actually been on here.  I look forward to catching up with you all properly.  The last cycle of IVF hit us hard and I needed to go into my IVF cave and lick my wounds and come out fighting.

So, I've been going through my third cycle of IVF after being told by our consultant that if this fails, we needed to consider using donar eggs.  With 5 eggs taken (one more that previous 2 cycles) and 2 put back, I hope I give some hope to you all on the journey.  Today, I went for my test and after over 5 years of trying, we got the news, I'm pregnant!!!   

So, even if you think there is going to be no light at the end of the tunnel, I'm proof that there is.

Sending you all so much strength and hope.

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Big congrats to you and your DH, Loopdy!   

Huggies - I read that only 5% of babies arrive on their EDD, although I can understand why you're feeling impatient.  Can't wait to hear your news!

Love to everyone else xoxo


----------



## commutergirl

*Loopdy* - that's fantastic!
        
Here's to a smooth, healthy and happy pregnancy!

*Huggies* - looks like baby Huggies is happy and comfortable where he/she is! Hopefully it won't keep you waiting for long...

*Kdb* - are you posting from NZ? How are things there?

CG
xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Loopdy -         Congratulations Loop! That's fabulous news. We're slowly but surely ticking everyone off on this thread, and hopefully, those still on the emotional rollercoaster achieves their BFP before the year ends   

Huggies - can't wait to hear your news  

Scaralooloo - Glad to hear you have started the dr.    Understandable to reflect on what could have been but let's hope that things go well with this IVF and you get some good eggs to hatch ready for Easter   

Commutergirl - Can't think of any songs at the moment but take the opportunity to get them tuned into what you like and not what DH likes! Then you stand more chance of having control of the stereo when they are older as it would be 3 against 1! However, they say they respond more to deep voices apparently so maybe a bit of Barry White!

Trying - hope you are doing well. I'm 29 weeks tomorrow so you must have past the 30 weeks mark now?

Hi to Cat, winegum, amethyst, huggies, kdb, and everyone else. Sorry I have been absent for so long. I have been really busy with work, sorting out stuff for the nursery, doing up our bathroom and sorting out a new kitchen. With all that, I am mentally exhausted and the little one has taken to doing gymnastics late evening and during the night so I'm not sleeping to well either. Guess it's giving me a little taster of what is to come!!
I shouldn't be on here at the moment, as I've got my practical experience to type up for my accounting qualification so I can become a member and get my letters. You have 5 years to submit after you have completed the exams and as I passed the last exam nearly five years ago,the deadline is only a couple of months away. I'm regretting not doing it earlier now   As you have probably noticed, I'm not one for writing much (hence why a chose a profession that is numbers based  ), so I'm struggling to get motivated. Will be back on hear once I have submitted. Maybe in a couple of weeks   

Take care 
Fusciax x


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy congratulations sweetie     xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## Winegum

Huge congratulations to you and dh, *Loopdy* Third time lucky eh?  Really thrilled for you


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Thanks to all of you foryour good wishes for the thyroid and my hols. More about them later but lets just say    Also have a new treat for those who are interested which I need to get my hands on...M&S butterscotch egg!! Saw it in the shop on the way back from the airport but decided I should be good as wasn't on holiday and now desparate for one   

Loopdy - Congratulations      I was wondering what was happening with you as not heard anything for a while and now I know you were working on getting that BFP    Really pleased for you and looking forward to hearing all your news over the next 9 months   

huggies - hope your little one doesn't take too long to make an appearance    None of my friends babies have arrived on time this winter and I think it is too cold for them and they want to stay snuggled just a little bit longer    Take care and looking forward to hearing your news soon   

fuschia - can't believe you are at 29 weeks already and hope it is going just as quickly for you    Which accounting qualification are you completing? I am CIMA qualified and i also left my experience to the last minute but managed to go one of their days to get it signed off straight away which made it a bit easier. Hope it is going ok   

Dixie - very impressed with the coursework and being a new mummy    If you can multitask that well I reckon Milo is going to struggle to ever get anything past you   

Sarah - glad you had a good time at the Sanctuary. I keep thinking about going there but didn't know anyone who had been. Hope AF arrives on time as once that comes everything will follow much quicker giving you less time to think     Sending you a top up of       just in case   

kdb - hope you have arrived in NZ ok and are enjoying some warmer weather   

winegum - no real sweet treats on holiday as was trying to be good although did give in to some orange cheesecake ice cream...yummy    Your Lindt chocolate sounds good too although managed to polish off a bar of galaxy in a couple of days this week so maybe any chocolate is good!!!!! Pleased to hear work is keeping you busy as then tx will be finished with a positive result before you know it        

trying - hope you are ok as have been quiet recently but hopefully just busy   

amethyst - sorry to hear your cycle didn't go as you would have liked however 2 embies being transferred is great news       Hope the 2ww does not drive you too crazy   

loopylisa - read your post out about the babies playing sleep tag to my DH tonight as this morning we were talking about lazy sunday mornings in bed with a bump and he was saying how cool it would be for twins or triplets    Me not so keen especially after reading your post but I know you wouldn't change it for the world so hope the little monkeys let you get some sleep soon    

commutergirl - pleased to hear all is going well with you and bet you are looking forward to your scan this week    Thinking I may need to try the green and blacks ice cream now    Have you had any unusual food choices?? As for music I was going to suggest Take That but then thought Abba may be a good choice for some dance moves although maybe both are a bit cheesy   

cat - hope the 3 of you are progressing well   

beanie - good to hear you are keeping an eye on us   

joeyrella & smiling -hope your little ones are keeping you busy but letting you get a little bit of sleep  

AFM - Firstly the thyroid. Had my appt on 9th and was hoping TSH would be around 3 but was shocked when it was 0.41    How did that happen? Might even be a bit low now!!! Anyway my dose has been adjusted slightly and I go back in just over 4 weeks for a final check as this is when I am planning to go on the pill. Can't believe that finally we may get to cycle and as I am in a really good place at the moment it can only be good news    Holiday was amazing and exactly what we needed. We have been lucky enough to visit loads of places all over the world due to my job but we both agreed this is one of the best holidays we have ever had. It was so relaxing and we just spent time together rather than trying to see loads of stuff Hotel was perfect plus the sunshine helped of course    Anyway back to planning the next holiday!

Wishing you all a good week x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Loopdy*!!!! I am so happy for you guys. That's so wonderful. Well done for persevering. One more down, we'll all get there

*Fred*, really pleased to hear about your thyroid too.

Be back soon -- only time to sneak a look at what's happening at the mo! I've also broken my laptop and can just about see what I am typing.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX to everyone!


----------



## Huggies

Loopdy - congratulations!!! That is amazing news, chuffed to bits for you and DH after such a long journey.  Really hoping things continue to progress well - how far along are you just now??  Keep positive and look after that little bean or beans!!!

Fred - fab news on your TSH levels - amazing how quickly they can be sorted out and so glad you had a fantastic, relaxing holiday to put you in a positive frame of mind for next cycle - good luck hun!!! 

Fuscia - 29 weeks!!! Wow!!!  Amazing how time goes when you get what you are looking for.  Its amazing how busy you have been - I found the same myself, it has been the quickest 9-10 months but now every day I am overdue feels like a month!!  Good luck with your assignment!!!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Fantastic news Loopdy        I am thrilled for you.  

Come on Baby Huggies!

This seems to be turning into quite a lucky thread.  Fingers crossed we have a few more wonderful announcements coming soon.


----------



## kdb

Ciao CG - yes, am in NZ - arrived Sunday morning (Saturday night UK-time).  Bit tired but it's lovely to be away from the cold!  Re; music - *apparently* classical music is very good for babies (in utero and once they're out too) - helps their brain development.

Fred - hey that's fab about your TSH.  Am sure you'll be hitting the 1 sweet spot just before you cycle - good luck!

Scaraloo, Winey, Beanie, Joey, Huggies, Dixie


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy congratulations hunnie xxxx

Huggies looking forward to hearing the news of your little ones arrival

Lovely to see some happy news for you girls, looking forward to hearing more positive news from you all 

Love & Hugs

Beanie xx


----------



## cat1608

Morning ladies!


Sorry haven't been on for a while been sooooooooooo busy.


Ickle pickles are still safe and sound in their home - which is good. I was 37 wks yesterday so now classed as full term which is a relief. Had a scare week before last when i had bad backache for a couple of hours and didn't feel myself. Went into labour ward and was monitored overnight and heartbeats were fine and babies moving very well. I was 1cm dilated and they were talking about doing a c-section straight away, but thankfully they held off.


Both babies have been breech for weeks and I am booked in for a c-section next week, but twin 1 has now turned and now head down, so looks like a normal birth for me - unless he/she turns again. Yikes!!! Having a scan a week tomorrow and then a final decision will be made.


So that's me -trying to rest as much as possible, but keep thinking of other things to do. I can't believe the time has just gone so fast and in a couple of weeks at the most I will be a mummy   . Exciting - but VERY nervous!!!


I hope all are well - congrats to Loopyd and lovely to hear from Beanie. Hope you are doing well.


Sorry for lack of personals - I know i'm crap, but off to see midwife now.


Love, big hugs and loads of   to you all


Cxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

For weeks nothing happens and then over the space of a weekend it's all hustle and bustle on here again  which is nice.

*Loopdy* - I've already sent you a message but I don't think another happy  little dance of congratulations will do any harm. So happy for you and DH sweetheart it's the best news ever and it's proved that through perserverance and hope that for those of us still waiting we still have a chance. Can't wait to talk to you more and hear all about it.    

*Cat* - Lovely to hear from you. Not long for you now, I hope those little lodgers of yours behave themselves and your birthing plan goes as smoothly as possible. Can't wait to hear your forthcoming news.  

*Beanie* - Lovely to hear from you, I hope things are ok?  

*Kdb* - Great to hear that you've arrived safe and well. Now put your feet up and enjoy your time away...being spoilt rotten by your family  

*Joeyrella* - Hope things with you and baby are well? He must be growing fast?  

*Huggies* - You're keeping us all in suspense...Ooooooooo how exciting, can't wait to hear your news. Hopefully wont be long now. Have you tried trampolining  Good luck honey  

*Trying* - Hope you're well?  

*Fred* - Fantastic news about your TSH levels, it's madness what our bodies do and are capable of doing. It sounds like the holiday was exactly what the doctor ordered  I hope you can get your cycle started soon, everything crossed for you. Keep that holiday PMA up it will do you wonders.  

*Winegum* - Hello lovely, hope things are going well with you and you're still feeling strong and focused  

*Fuschia* - Where does the time go, 29 weeks already wow  And studying  Hope that little one of yours eases up on the night time gymnastics and lets you have a little sleep every now and then. Look after yourself  

*CG* - Hiya honey hope you are well and the lodgers are behaving. The Green & Blacks Ice cream sounds yummy  I love Green & Blacks chocolate  I will get round to replying to your PM.  

*Loopy* - Nice to hear from you, those bubbas of yours must be keeping you so busy. Bet you've got a grin from ear to ear though...  Big hugs  

*AFM* - Just back from Acupuncture...bliss  ...she stuck some needles in to help bring my cycle on so hopefully that will be here any day from now and then I can get on with the exciting part of IVF. All well so far haven't turned mad  or wanted to kill anyone...yet! Have been keeping myself really busy with work and lovely things  Just eager to get on with the next stage of this process but hopefully that will be any day from now.

Lots of love,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## kdb

Scaraloo - was it Rebecca you saw for acu?  Keep forgetting to tell you that she was the one I saw mostly during my cycle - I think she's fab.

   xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Kdb* - Yes it's Rebecca I see, have done since the beginning, she's brilliant 

Just a quicky from me, has anyone ever had panic attacks before, I think I had one last night. Every time i dozed off into sleep I was woken with a tightening in the chest and throat and I was struggling with my breathing it was horrible and really frightening. I've never had this before. I feel really odd today a bit detached from my body. I thought I was coping ok but maybe I'm not and now I just feel a bit scared by it all.

Any advice?

Scaralooloo
xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Kdb* - Yes it's Rebecca I see, have done since the beginning, she's brilliant 

Just a quicky from me, has anyone ever had panic attacks before, I think I had one last night. Every time i dozed off into sleep I was woken with a tightening in the chest and throat and I was struggling with my breathing it was horrible and really frightening. I've never had this before. I feel really odd today a bit detached from my body. I thought I was coping ok but maybe I'm not and now I just feel a bit scared by it all.

Any advice?

Scaralooloo
xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Kdb* - Yes it's Rebecca I see, have done since the beginning, she's brilliant 

Just a quicky from me, has anyone ever had panic attacks before, I think I had one last night. Every time i dozed off into sleep I was woken with a tightening in the chest and throat and I was struggling with my breathing it was horrible and really frightening. I've never had this before. I feel really odd today a bit detached from my body. I thought I was coping ok but maybe I'm not and now I just feel a bit scared by it all.

Any advice?

Scaralooloo
xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Kdb* - Yes it's Rebecca I see, have done since the beginning, she's brilliant 

Just a quicky from me, has anyone ever had panic attacks before, I think I had one last night. Every time i dozed off into sleep I was woken with a tightening in the chest and throat and I was struggling with my breathing it was horrible and really frightening. I've never had this before. I feel really odd today a bit detached from my body. I thought I was coping ok but maybe I'm not and now I just feel a bit scared by it all.

Any advice?

Scaralooloo
xxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Morning all

Thanks for your wonderful messages.  Hope everyone is having a nice day.

Scaralooloo - I'm really sorry to hear you've had a panic attack.  That sounds horrible to be woken up by it and extremely frightening.  I have had them in the past when I was younger.  I don't actually know the official way of coping with them but I think concentrating on your breathing.  Try and take some slow deep breaths because if you breathe too quickly you will hyperventilate (which is what I used to do).  During treatments I used to have really vivid (sometimes not so nice) dreams and wake up crying.  Is there anyone at your clinic that you can pehaps speak to for a bit of advice?

Sending you a massive hug sweetie.

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Scaraloo,


Yes honey that's definitely a panic attack as i've suffered from them in the past.


I found the best way to cope was breathe in deeply and then blow them out either slowly or in short breaths - if that makes sense! LOL! I also found that doing something helps - be it reading, watching tv, listening to music as that all helped to keep my mind active and from concentrating on the panic attack.


They are bloody awful and I feel for you.


If there's anything else you need, let us know and don't be so hard on yourself. You've had a rollercoaster of a ride and it's just your body's way of dealing with it all. You hang on in there


Take care and big hugs xx


----------



## Beanie3

Scaralooloo  -  Oh hunni, def sounds like a panic attack, hope you feeling little better. I'm doing ok, just havent posted here as this has been such a positive thread and did not want to take that away. Sending Hugs xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Loopdy said:


> Hey Lovely Ladies
> 
> It's a long time since I posted, or have actually been on here. I look forward to catching up with you all properly. The last cycle of IVF hit us hard and I needed to go into my IVF cave and lick my wounds and come out fighting.
> 
> So, I've been going through my third cycle of IVF after being told by our consultant that if this fails, we needed to consider using donar eggs. With 5 eggs taken (one more that previous 2 cycles) and 2 put back, I hope I give some hope to you all on the journey. Today, I went for my test and after over 5 years of trying, we got the news, I'm pregnant!!!
> 
> So, even if you think there is going to be no light at the end of the tunnel, I'm proof that there is.
> 
> Sending you all so much strength and hope.
> 
> Lots of love
> Loopdy
> xxxx


AMAZING NEWS XXXXXXXXXX well done hunnie x


----------



## loopylisa73

hey fred.... yes i am sleep depraved, gone 72 hours this week no sleep but then breastfeeding both of them they looked up at me and smiled!!!!! OMG i felt  blessed! went 24 more no sleep!!!that one tiny moment wiped the memory of no sleep clean away!!

Hope you are all ok 

Huggies Weres bubba? Lets see then lol

Lack of personals again sorry they finally asleep i should be too xxxx

Love Loops x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one this morning.

Thanks for all the advice and kind words, I'm feeling loads better this morning so I'm hoping it was just a one off incident. I managed a really good nights sleep last night which is unusual for me as at the best of times I'm not a great sleeper.

So feeling refreshed and once again positvie    Onwards and upwards. Still down regging as no period but hopefully she's on her way.

Love to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## dixie13

Loopdy - fantastic news!!! Huge congratulations    Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy              


Commutergirl - it is hard to find the time to study, especially in the first few weeks when I missed a few lectures and handed in an assignment a month late! With two babies you will have double the nappy changes and double the feeds etc, but I've got this image of you as being super organised and efficient so it probably won't be a problem!!    I won't mention what the sleep deprivation does to your brain....   

Huggies - oh I know that feeling, you count down the days for nine months and sort of expect it to happen on the day!!! Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer, can't wait to hear your news.   

Fusciapink - hope your exam went well   

Fred - sounds like you had a lovely holiday, and great news on your TSH levels   

Kdb - have a lovely time in NZ   

Cat - won't be long now, how are you feeling?   

Loopylisa - go to bed!!!!!  I agree, those smiles are the most wonderful thing ever!!   

Sarah - glad to hear you're feeling better, stay positive! Big hugs   

Winegum - thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world   

Joeyrella - hope all is well with you and the little one   

Beanie, Amethyst, Smiling, Trying and everyone else     

Dixie
xx


----------



## Winegum

Evening ladies 

_There_ you all are - Nice to see so many posts on here recently.

*Amethyst:* How is your 2ww going honey? I hope you are OK. It can be so disappointing when you don't quite get the result you want and easy to beat yourself up about it but the truth is you never know. I have seen plenty of ladies on here who only had one or two eggs go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I found this description of IVF success really helpful, in that it shows that success really is random and not linked to previous tries. I really hope you've got a "green dot" in there. Read it and you will see what I mean.
http://www.advancedfertility.com/eggquantityquality.htm

Good luck   

*Scaralooloo:* Tell me more about malteser bunnies! How is the DR going? Did AF show up and are you onto the next stage? Sorry to hear about your panic attack. That doesn't sound like you and I bet part of the shock was that it had happened to you at all. I hope you haven't had anymore  

*Beanie:* What's new with you honey? Please post, we want to hear from even if you feel it might be negative. It doesn't matter.  

*Loops:* Ahhhh love your comment about the smiles wiping away the sleepless hours - it's an extra special thing after you have been through IF that you never forget how lucky you are. Lovely that you can find time to post and keep us updated. Glad all is going well.  

*Commutergirl:* Hi honey - how are you and your lodgers? I hope things have calmed down a bit for you work/deadline wise. How are the lodgers enjoying their music? 
*Huggies: *Some hugs for you     

*Loopdy:* How is it going, newest pg member?  Hope all is well with you - when is your scan? 

*Fusciapink: *Nice to hear from you and hope that things have calmed down a bit for you too and you have got all your written work done.

*fred: *Great to hear you so positive and refreshed. There is nothing like a holiday to revive and recharge. The fact that it was best ever shows just how much you needed it  Great news about your thyroid levels too  As for the butterscotch egg, I'll pick one up next time I pass M&S - it's not very often unfortunately but I'll look forward ot it. This weekend my treat is Galaxy Caramel - 2 for £2 in Sainsbury's. I had to get extra milk for the cafe on Friday as I had forgotten it was half term and under-ordered. I had 15 x 4pt semi skimmed and 2 bars of galaxy in my trolley - yes, I did get some funny looks and one comment! 

*kdb: *Honey please tell me you are not in Christchurch and you haven't lost anyone who is? Awful terrible news and pictures, my heart oges out to you and your fellow kiwis. Apart from that news, I hope you are having a good visit and that all is OK with you   

*Cat1608: *Gosh, we are going to have three more babies (boys) on this thread in very quick succession if you deliver on your due date! I hope they have both assumed the correct position and all looks good for the go-ahead. Can't wait to hear your news.  

AFM: Thanks to everyone who has asked after me and wished me well. I have been a bit quiet because if I talk about it or write about it it actually makes it seem real  We haven't told a single soul about this tx, or really talked about it at all. Anyway, I do want to tell you so here is my news: I have been doing my usual trick of slow and late growth, but I've got there in the end. I had planned to have my EC last Monday during half term when I would have loads of staff to cover me. As it turns out I am going in for EC over a week late  and having consumed £300 extra Menopur than initially prescribed  I've had three scans and each one has shown a good number of follies. I had a bit of spotting and my lining diminished but they upped my menopur and reduced my buserelin which seemed to do the trick. I'm booked in on Tuesday morning and I trigger tonight in about half an hour. I'm feeling calm and not thinking about it really, although now that I am at this stage I have to think about it a bit more because of all the tablets and pessaries. I've still got lots on and plenty to distract me, not least my new iPhone.  I haven't had a phone for 10 years - when we moved back here for Turkey went to get new SIMS for our Turkish phones but they were locked to a Turkish network and after that we just never got round to getting new phones and have survived without them. However, the occasions when I wished I had a phone were getting more and more so I had a blow out and bought it for business (yeah, right) and I just love it  My first call was to dh to give him the good news about Tuesday.

Big love to everyone as always
Winegum xxx

/links


----------



## kdb

Winey - lovely to hear from you      You will have triggered by now, so it's all go from hereon in m'lovely!  So excited for you     

All the best for Tuesday, honeybee - I have my    and wishing with all my   that this is the one for you!  

(p.s. I am safe and sound up in the North Island - basking in sunshine and enjoying morning walks and paddles at the beach - far away, thankfully, from the tragedy of Christchurch.)


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum........... Its done now.. i have all fingers and toes crossed for you hunnie , all will be just fine for you!!

Love Loops xx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - Keeping everything crossed for you...   xx


----------



## fred73

Winegum - Just wanted to send you loads of             and             for tomorrow


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone   

Hope you are all having a lovely Monday, as far as Mondays go!

Winegum - sounds like you're doing great and all set for Tuesday, how exciting!  Glad your new phone is keeping you distracted.  I am so old fashioned and after ordering my first touch screen phone sent it back after two days and re-ordered a touch and type one!  My scan is the 8th March, it's an internal scan and a bit nervous but more excited!  

Loops - how are you doing?  How fantastic that you had those memorable smiles.  Hope you're managing to get some more sleep?  Are you able to sleep during the day when babies sleep?

KDB - It's really great to hear from you and that you're ok.  It sounds like you're having a great time.  My cousin is travelling and currently in New Zealand but thankfully she let us know very early before we started to panic.  How long are you there for?

Amethyst - How are you holding out?  Remember I only had 4/5 eggs but I know how you feel.  I have everything crossed for you. 

Scaralooloo - Flipping ********, I was unable to message you back so really hope your bloods have come through and you're all set for the off.  I'm sure everything will be fine, especially if the nurse thought so too.

Fred - Excellent on your levels, you must be so relieved.  What's the next step for you?  I am totally off sweet things, can't believe it although am very relieved!  I used to love Malteaser bunnies!

Cat - Hope you're well?  When is your due date?

AFM - had our second blood test for hcg levels last Saturday, they said they wanted to see them around 1000hcg and ours came out at 2449 hcg so we were so relieved.  We have our first scan (internal, thought I'd escaped those things!) on the 8th March.  Maybe it will sink in a bit then.  Can anyone advise if they had hcg test on week 5, what their levels were?  

Hi to Beanie, Commutergirl, Huggies and Fusciapink and anyone else I have missed.  Hope you're well.   

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello 

*Loopdy* - Hiya hunny, I just messaged you on ******** so hopefully you'll have read that. Just had my call from hospital and things are good to go from tomorrow...only 4 days later than planned but i'm sure they know what they're doing. They seem to be playing it extremely cautiously with me, which I should be grateful for. How exciting that you've got your first scan date, just think although it's an internal scan this time it's showing something exciting...wonder if it'll be 1 or 2 heartbeats...the way this thread is going I wouldn't be surprised if it's 2  Speak soon honey and thanks for all your lovely support, it means the world  

*Fred* - Hello, how are you? Hope you're managing to keep strong and positive 

*Beanie* - Always lovely to hear from you  Sending you a big 

*Loopy* - Lovely to see you still popping on here, how do you find the time  I can't imagine how precious that smiling moment must have been for you it makes me want to cry with happiness just thinking about it. Hope you're all keeping well and enjoying every single moment together 

*Kdb* - Lovely to see you popping on here from the other side of the world. Thanks for the audio files, you're an absolute star I think they'll be a real help to me. Hope you're keeping well and enjoying being with your family. As you can see from what I've written to Loopdy, I got the green light to start tomorrow on the next stage. So onwards and upwards.  

*Winegum* - Hello my lovely gal. I was going to message you today to see how you were and then I read your post. How exciting  I will be sending you lots of positive vibes tomorrow     All steam ahead for you. I've got an Iphone, they're great aren't they. If you like playing scrabble, then download words with friends and I can play scrabble with you  it's great fun! I can't believe you've never tried a Malteser Bunny, they're yummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy     Big hugs for tomorrow, stay strong and happy.  

*Huggies* - Is there a baby??  

Hi to Dixie, Joeyrella, Cat, Commutergirl and Fuciapink hope you ladies are well  

*AFM* - Well as usual nothing is straightforward in my world  Had my first scan on Friday and womb lining was still too thick to start stimming, had another scan on Sunday and it was a bit better but still not what they wanted, had another scan this morning and they still weren't 100% satisfied and there was even small talk on cancelling this cycle due to it already being day 5 of my cycle. But I've just had a call from the hospital and they want me to start stimming tomorrow so we got there eventually. I'm trying not to get stressed and just go with the flow, but this is so different from IUI! I'm trying to just hand myself completely over to the doctors and not worry about a thing...  So hopefully it's all steam ahead now.

Lots as love as always to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi ladies,

Well its been a while since I posted, sadly we have another MC in November   
We have just finished our last cycle of IUI which didnt work so we are now getting referred to our new clinic for IVF. I am hoping it wont be too long until our 1st appointment. 

So in the meantime im trying to get as healthy as possible in time for the treatment, and also we were thinking of loking in to having tests to see if we can find out why we have had the MC's before we go ahead with the IVF. Does anyone know anything about this? 

I have also booked in for my first acupunture session tommorrow, I have been having reflexology but from reading my Zita West book it seems acuputure is better? Again any advive on this would be great! 

Just wanted to come back on here as you have been a wonderful help and support in the past, it did get a bit much for me towards the end of my IUIs but im trying to bounce back and be positive about starting the IVF!   

Baby Dust to all!!


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Princess

I'm so sorry to hear about what you've been through   .  I hope it's not too long before you get your appointment now you've started to move on with treatment.

Just a quickie on the tests you mentioned.  I had a clotting test done which takes 6 weeks to come back.  It can be easily rectified I was told so nothing to worry about.  I had this done after my first cycle of IVF and had a m/c very early.  I don't know about accupuncture though, I'm a bit frightened about that!

Definitely be positive about IVF, it worked for me and I only ever produced a maximum of 5 eggs and was only given 20% chance.  

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Princess* -   Oh honey I'm so sorry that you've had to go through that again, I know how you feel and it's horrible  . But don't give up hope as you're body obviously wants to produce a baby. I think you'll have much better success with IVF. That's what I was told after my MC that IVF was my only hope as they could iron out any potential problems. After 2 MC you should automatically be offered help in finding out what is going wrong, pursue it with your hospital. I've been doing acupuncture for quite some time now and swear by it, it completely relaxes me and makes me feel well so that's a good thing. See if you can find somone who specialise in Fertility issues. If you're London based I can recommend someone highly. Have you had any counselling? It really helped me to deal with things and might be worth considering. I wish you all the best honey and hope that after all the heartache you've been through you get some good news this year.


----------



## princess29

Thanks for your reply Loopdy, thats good to know about the tests, we are hoping to be able to pay for them at the new clinic before going ahead with anything. Its the only think I am really worried about as I dont want to loose our only chance by having a MC after. 

Im not sure about the Acupunture either but am willing to give it a go. I will let you know how I get on!


----------



## princess29

Scaralooloo,      Thank you for replying, apparently we will only get help with testing on the NHS after a 3rd MC   but hopefully our new clinic might say different, I cant wait to get the letter to say we have an appointment as im hoping they will give us some more information about everything we have been through so far.      Im in Devon hun, but I have found a local lady who sounds like she knows about fertility, she asked me to take some of my old charts and write down some information about our TTC journey so she can see everything so it sounds good. Im looking forward to doing something constructive whilst we are waiting for everything to start happening.      I have had some CBT counselling last summer after struggling after our 1st MC, and it really did help a lot so im looking forward to being offered some more by the clinic.      Thanks again for your reply hun, im enjoying having friends to talk too again.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Winegum - Hope ec went well and you got some fabby news xx

Scaralooloo - Hope your tx is going to plan xx

Fred - Hope not much longer than you can get started

Huggies - Hope all ok with you and bump xxxx

Princess - Hope you don't have to wait to long for your appointment sweetie xx

Loopdy - I'm looking forward to hearing your news about 1st scan xx

Kdb - Glad to hear your are having a relaxing break xx

Big hello to everyone else, love and hugs to you all xxxxxx

Afm - As some you know have been reluctant to post here as there has been so much positive news. The last few months have been very hard, I never knew I could fall so low after our last negative test but sadly I did. If we were to try again I am unsure if I will cope with another negative test. Have decided that before we consider anything next I need to get myself in a better place. Am currently waiting to have surgery to remove a lump, the docs have said lump is benign thankfully. Somedays are good but some days I cannot stop the tears.  Been throwing myself into work just so I did not have to think about things. Whats been hard is to have no one close to me that I could talk to about how I am feeling. I know it is going to take time for us to come to terms that we may never have a family. But we are holding onto a very very small hope that maybe we will. xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies

Been quite quiet on here the last couple of days,  hope you are all having a lovely Friday.   

Beanie - I'm quite nervous about my scan on Tuesday, I love it when I don't feel well, it's re-assuring!  Sorry to hear you have to go through having a lump removed.  Have they given you any kind of timescales for that?  It's always good to get things sorted so your mind is clear.  Sending you strength and this thread is for all of us, no matter how feel.  We all know how it feels to be low and you should remember, you're never alone.  Now, hold on to that hope Beanie, you've just got to have strength and hope to carry on with your journey.

Have a good Friday everyone   

Loopdy
xxxx


----------



## joeyrella

I keep logging on hoping to see some news from Huggies, hopefully all is well and she's had the baby by now 

Beanie - I'm so sorry that you've been having such a hard time    I definitely agree with Loopdy that this group is for _all_ of us whether we are celebrating or struggling. With no one to talk to in 'real life' its even more important you come on and talk about how you are feeling. I always think that one of the worst aspects of infertility is never knowing if you should keep going and whether one more try could be the one.

Princess - sorry to hear about your loss. Fingers crossed that you can start IVF soon x

scaralooloo - hope you are doing well. Are you stimming now?

Loopdy - how are you, have you had any symptoms yet? I bet you can't wait for tuesday.

So quiet on here at the moment, where is everyone?


----------



## Huggies

Firstly, to princess & beanie - sending huge hugs for what you have been going through!!

Beanie - please get the support you need either from this forum or elseswhere & don't be alone.

Sarah - hope all is going well for you & no more panic attacks.

Well........ Finally I am a mom!!!
I was taken in on tues evening to be induced.  Wed was spent in early labour with pitocin & very strong & close together to get me to 3cm!!! Cried out for an epidural at 6pm & then things started to go downhill.  Baby's heart rate would decelerate after each contraction.  I had to change positions often in order to control this & unfortunately labour slowed because of this.  By midnight I was only 6cm & by 5am was a good 9 cm but no pressures to push.  When I did finally reach 10cm at 6am on thurs morning I was warned that we could be heading to a c-section as baby was not coping too well & pushing could make things a lot worse.  They were right & after letting me push a few times, baby did not move & I was sent to theatre.
Being completely exhausted & overwhelmed by now I kinda freaked out in the operating theatre - thought I was going to pass out, felt sick & couldn't stop crying!!  At 6.49 am Andrew (will be known as Drew) Dawson was born weighing a very healthy & overdue 9lbs!!!
He is the most precious & beautiful being & although not the birth I had planned, he is exactly what we have been waiting on.  We are still in hospital & will be till Monday but getting lots of good support from the staff & consultants here.

Will be back to post some photos of Drew soon.


Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Hello lovely ladies 

*Huggies: *We are on the edge of our seats!!!! God knows what your family is like if we have butterflies every time we log on  Do hope you have your baby in your arms and are enjoying lots of cuddles and that your news has reached FIL  

OMG just saw your post while I was previewing mine - let me be the first to congratulate you      Wonderful wonderful news. You are amazing - what a time you've had! So glad you are all well    Loads of love to you dh and baby Drew xxx

*kdb: * Hi honey, glad you are OK and having a good time 

*Loopdy:* Great news about your hcg levels and all the best for your scan. Looking forward to hearing your report of it. 

*Scaralooloo: * Hello lovely. I was paying for some photocopying in Spar the other day and guess what was by the counter?! I must say, I enjoyed my first malteser bunny. I like how they get it both crunchy and smooth. How is the stimming going? What are you stimming with? How on earth are busy girls like us ever going to find the time to play scrabble?? One word a day?? I like the sound of it though so I'll let you know if I get the ap and we can play 

*Princess: *Good to see you - you're at the same clinic as me aren't you? (Exeter) I didn't have to wait long for my IVF apt, but it is about a 3 month work-up altogether. So sorry about your second mc. 

*Beanie:* I'm so glad you posted. It was good to hear from you. I'm sorry you are struggling and hope you can find the help you need  Keep posting 

*Joeyrella: * How are you doing? I hope all is good and William is thriving, and of course, you 

Thanks to you all for your good wishes and pms. It means so much.

*Here is my ICSI #2 **Lucky 7*
*7: * Number of eggs collected
*6: *Number of mature eggs
*5: *Number of eggs injected
*4:* Number of eggs fertilised & Number of cells in our embryos
*3:* The date of our ET
*2:* The number of embryos transfered & the grade of one of our embryos & the day of our transfer
*1:* The date of our EC & the grade of one of our embryos

Although I had a lot of follicles, only a few grew onto maturity and I got fewer eggs than last time (13) so I have had to learn and repeat the "Quality not quantity" mantra to myself. Overall though, the cycle seems to have gone well and our embryos were much better quality this time  Could be down to the DHEA I've been taking, or the Menopur. Who knows? I didn't take any supplements or eat extra protein or anything like that this time. Last time lots of our embies had multi-nucleation and just couldn't be used so I only got 2 good ones anyway. I've got two good ones on board so we'll just have to wait and see    The other two aren't quite good enough to freeze - one is grade 2- and 7 cells today and one is grade 2+ but still only 4 cells so quite slow. The clinic are going to observe them and see if they can learn anything form them. I suppose I'm feeling a tiny bit hopeful, just because our embies were so much better this time, but other than that I'm back to forgetting about it and being in denial 

Have great weekends all
Big love
Winegum xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations Mummy Huggies     thank goodness he is finally here!  It sounds like you had a rough time, so you've done so well.  You sound really happy, I'm thrilled for you.

Lucky pumpkins for you Winegum      and fingers crossed for a fabulous result.  It sounds very promising if the embryos were much better quality this time round.


----------



## loopylisa73

Huggies........Well done chick....! My you had it bad but i bet all is forgiven already aaawwwwwww Hope your both ok xx

Winegum....FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!!! sending my bestest thoughts to you xxx

Hi To All you ladies , and bubbas x

AFM  Both Alexander and Elizabeth doing well, had a few scares and sickness from them both but ok now we hope !
Still managing to breastfeed both.... every 2 hours for about 45 mins atm but hope they will go a little longer inbetween soon....im pooped lol xx

Love Loops xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi
Just a quick one, still writing up my practical experience for my CIMA so have shouldn't be on here. 

Huggies - Many congratulations!!! I guess once you have the little bundle in your arms you don't care how you got to that point!       Drew is a lovely name  

Beanie - Lovely to hear from you. Hope that once you have the lump sorted, you can look forward again. It's far to early to give up hope of having a family of your own. Take care of yourself and continue to keep in touch. We're all hear to listen  x x

Princess - I had accupunture for my IVF and she was brilliant. She specialised in infertility and was my rock. She had a wealth of knowledge, arming me with questions to ask the consultants as well as giving advice on diet and wellbeing. She also kept me positive throughout the treatment, especially when I went from 10 fertilised eggs down to only 1 embryo good enough for ET.  Not sure what the needles did but it worked for me!!  

Anyway, must get back to my writing as the deadline is looming. DH is upstairs decorating the nursery so I need to make sure I don't finish too early either otherwise he may want me to help!

Hello to everyone else
Take care

Fuscia x x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

My apologies for being silent for ages, I do not have a clue where time goes at the moment. I have been keeping an eye on the board and what news we have.

First of all, well done *Huggies*! That's one huge baby and the labour sounds so very hard, you must be exhausted. It's just as well our bodies are made to release masses of adrenaline after the birth, I do not know how we would cope otherwise. Little Drew sounds perfect!

*Winegum*, I loved reading your numbers game, you wonderful maths geek. It's all sounding really good. And has come about so quickly. Don't freak out towards the end of 2ww, like we all have a tendency to do. A big belly rub to you, it'll be a good one this time. I will be eating sweeties for you now that I have discovered that I have a sweet tooth too!

*Beanie*, sweetie. I am so sorry to hear you have to have a lump removed. Where is it? It sounds so scary, but good that it's all benign. Please come and let rip here -- whatever time it is, someone is always checking the board.   

*Commutergirl*, hey, we are both in the little boy club! Isn't it amazing seeing their perfect little spines? I am going to be off work from week 33 (I have saved four weeks' holiday this year - with all the treatment, we didn't really go away, so I am adding that to 6 months' mat. leave). The obstetrician recommended that I stop at 32 weeks too. You should definitely see if you can manage part time. To be honest, I can barely walk now. Not quite on crutches, but SPD is out in full swing. Musicwise, I first felt them properly kick when we went to see a musical adaptation of a Dog's Heart at the ENO. I don't think ours are into contemporary opera. They do start kicking if you bring an ipod close to your belly - we keep playing teddy bears' picnic to them. Have you discussed your delivery with your hospital? Do you know what you want to do? I have been staying up reading research papers trying to crunch my way through different statistical outcomes. I have won the battle for an elective C section (with a very long letter to the head of the clinic), but my doc is insisting on leaving it till the end of the 39th week! I am v. unhappy about this advice and have noticed that even NICE have just issues new guidelines for twin delivery (btw 37th and 38th week), but it's only at consultation stage, so I can't use it as an argument yet. I dream about putting my case to them almost every night. 

*Cat*, someone told me that acupuncture can make them turn around. I don't know how true that is. It'll be fantastic to get them to 7 pounds. I am hoping to do the same but we shall have to see I have just realised this may be too late. Weren't you booked in for 3 March? I hope everything is going well and the next message we'll read from you is going to be a magical one!

*Amethyst*, are you OK sweets? Hope all is going smoothly.   

*Fuschia*, you sound well. I think you might be right about the sporty babies. You and I are in the same boat - the work never ends. I have so much to do before going on maternity leave, I keep working 13-hours days with barely any effect. And when I am finally off, it'll be building work full time. Plus I have totally overestimated what I can do. My belly circumference is currently 125cm, so any kind of bending is out of the question. Hope you are managing to get more done than me! 

*Fred*, such good news on your level. Not long till you start the pill now. Keep doing whatever you are doing! 

*Loopdy*, I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday. Good luck darling. And hope you are staying away from Google  I have to have a big conversation with the hospital on Tuesday too.   

*Princess*, stay positive. IVF has a better chance of success.   

*Scaraloo*, hope you are feeling OK, darling. There are soo many things to stress about going wrong. When you think you are over one, the next hurdle is round the corner. I am not sure that that's what you need to hear. Once you are on the other side, it's amazing how many people assume it's all been plain sailing getting pregnant. Nobody really gets what a nightmare we all have to go through. So for now, keep strong and like you say, full steam ahead. There isn't anything else you can do.   

*Dixie*, *Joyrella *and *Loops*, hope are having a wonderful time with the new bambini! Loops that's very little sleep you poor thing. I don't think I am ever going to be ready 

*AFM *all OK here. Builders out, heating on, work nearly over, monkeys growing very well. Still bigger than average singletons, but I think they'll start slowing down soon. Optimistically (read stupidly) I haven't even got my hospital bag ready.

BTW for those of you approaching delivery, we went on a good baby first aid/CPR course run by St John's Ambulance. Well worth the £45.

XXXXXXX


----------



## Loopdy

Evening all!

Huggies - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  What fantastic news, welcome little Drew!!!   .  Yay!

Winegum - hello sweetie!  Sounds like you're really ploughing through it and you did it, you have 2 really good little fellas on board!  It's great when you respond better and get better quality embryo's.  That's exactly what happened to me this time round and look what happened.  I have everything crossed for you lovely!  How you feeling?

fusciapink - how lovely to her that your dh is decorating the nursery.  Does he enjoy decorating?  I'm the decorator in our house although DH is good at it, he doesn't enjoy it.  

Loopylisa - Wow, you must be running on Duracell batteries to keep up with the feeding of Alexander and Elizabeth.  Glad they're over their sicknesses.


Joeyrella - how are you?  How is William?  I don't feel symptoms some days and then do others.  Usually around early evening.  The weirdest thing is, I'm completely off sweet things!  Desserts, chocolate, it's unheard off!  My thighs are a better size for it though!

Scaralooloo - How you getting on babes?  I'll PM you as I want to understand what you were doing after you got your hair and makeup done?  It sounded exciting whatever it was!

Trying - glad to hear your builders are out and the heating is on.  I did a first aid course for adults which touched on babies CPR and  it was well worth it.  God knows, I don't want ever have to use it though.  When is your due date?  Hope you're feeling good as the big day gets closer.   

Hi to Fred, kdb, Amethyst, Beanie, Princess, Dixie and everyone else.

AFM - I have a scan on Tuesday at 6.5 weeks.  They are hoping to see a heartbeat and I'm feeling really nervous.  I welcome the days that I don't feel so good!  I am still on cloud nine though!  I think once Tuesday is over I'll be on cloud ten!  Although it's so early, nursery decor picked, nursery furniture picked and pushchair picked!!!  Whoops!!  Feet not always on the ground as they should be!!  Still, it's taken over 5 years to get to this point!  

Hope you have all had a great weekend.   

Lots of love
Loopdy and Little Boo or Flash as DH calls it!
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Girls

Huggies - Massive congratulations, so pleased to hear you little one arrived safe and sound. Hope you are able to get some rest.

Winegum - Keeping everything crossed for you, sticky vibes for your 2 beans      

Loopdy - Hope tuesday comes quickly and that you get to see that lovely heart beat.

Trying - Glad to hear builders are all done, hope all is well with you and bump.

Thank you for your messages, gosh crying again. 

Afm - Can't seem to stop the tears but have realised that I am hurting more that I wanted to admit to. Just want to scream and shout about it all. Feel so empty right now.


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry i have been awol for a couple of weeks but things have just been a bit crazy but more below on that   

Huggies - Congratulations to you and DH on your new arrival          My DH reckons it is a great name but then he is an Andrew too!!! Sorry to hear it wasn't the birth you hoped for but as long as you are both healthy then the rest will be forgotten    9lbs is a great weight too and they reckon bigger babies are more intelligent    Hope you are not in hospital for too long and are enjoying lots of cuddles   

Winegum - Great news on the 2 embies on board and better quality too    I have a good feeling about these so try not to go too crazy on the 2ww     Maybe concentrate on your new found Malteser bunnies treats which I also love and probably better than the butterscotch egg which I have now tried. Think a challenge is in order for all of us to find the best Easter treat   

fuschiapink - Good Luck with the CIMA practical experience. I signed off an ex colleagues application a few months ago and reminded me of the relief when I finished mine. Just worrying now about being asked to complete a CPD update!!! And think it is a good excuse for no decorating   

Loopdy - looking forward to hearing your news on Tuesday      And I am now hoping that when I get my BFP I will also be off sweet things as they are my downfall   

Trying - sorry to hear you are struggling with walking but it is all for a good cause     Later you can get your revenge on those boys with plenty of chores    Good Newsthat the building work is nearly done though so means you should have peace and quiet when your maternity leave starts. completely lost track  though, how many weeks are you now?

Sarah - how are you getting on with the stimms? I am guessing you will be going for your first scan this week so hope all goes ok        Hopefully your hiccup at the beginning will mean everything else goes to plan and you can rely on the experts   And as I said to Winegum, I am with you on the Malteser bunnies    

cat - hope everything is well with you whether you had your csection or they both decided to head the right way    

commutergirl - how are the squatters doing?   

loopylisa - I am completely in awe of you coping with the twins especially with sickness    I saw 2 friends with babies at the weekend, one 3 months and the other 10 days old and both said everything goes past in a haze so for you it must be an even faster haze! Also you probably know this but they both had sickness with their babies over the weekend and turned out the common denomination was curry as both mums had had it for the first time since giving birth the night before they were sick! Just thought it might be worth sharing   

princess - I am hoping to start my first IVF cycle in April so depending on how long it takes to refer you maybe we will get to cycle together    As for acu, I have been going since September and although I sometimes wonder how competent my lady is, I always feel different and better after the treatment so think it is definitely worth giving it a go   

kdb - how is the New Zealand adventure going?   

joeyrella, dixie, smiling - hope you and your little ones are all having fun   

amethyst - how are things with you?    

beanie - I really feel for you and everything you are going through and so wish you had shared with us before        As the others have said we are all here for each other for both good and bad news and there is enough positivity to share between all of us      With regard to the lump, it is great news that it is benign but I think when you find out about something like that it gives you a jolt to look at the rest of your life which is what happened when I had an abnormal smear. This is not always a bad thing as i believe you hit rock bottom and from there the only way is up      From talking to us you are on the first step of moving up and you are only going to continue rising  as good things are out there waiting for you unfortunately they are just taking their time to appear      I don't know how easy it is for you to take some time out with DH and go away. For me it was to be somewhere beside the sea as I always find it calming and just spending some time eating, drinking and cuddling (well and some other stuff!!) was exactly what I needed to increase my positivity and make me realise we can deal with anything. Still to be put into practice but it is a start. Also have you thought about having some counselling? I am not sure how this works but I am sure if you start with the Infertility Network who are a really good organisation they would be able to help      Please take care of yourself and keep talking to us and feel free to PM me as more than happy to offer any support I can including meeting up     

AFM - Had a crazy couple of weeks and I guess the good part of that is that I only have 10 days until I go on the pill, 2 weeks until my next thyroid check so hopefully 3 weeks until i start downregging so a little bit scary    Good bits of the last 2 weeks was spending time with my best friend who was over from the US. We didn't do anything major but visited friends with little ones but was nice to play and cuddle and then leave them with their mummies    Also spent most last weekend with my parents including plenty of time with my mum after her op and also my little bro then spent today with my little sis so prettymuch caught up with all the important people in my life except my other bro. Then the bad bits. Heating packed up for the 2nd time in 2 weeks - so pleased we have British Gas cover    My boss drove me mad to the point where I got really angry and everyone was making sure I was ok! And the worst bit was my mum being rushed into hospital on Tuesday night with blood clots on her lungs. All ok now but the longest night of my life and still waiting  for her to be discharged. Scared me quite a bit as made me realise she is infallible and don't want my babies missing out on a Grandma. Plus i have her down for babysitting duties!!!!!

Wishing you all a good week and hopefully I will be around a bit more x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend.

I woke up in a bit of tangle this morning.  I can't get it out of my mind that something is going to go wrong tomorrow at my 6.5 scan and that they don't find a heartbeat.  My hcg at 5 weeks was 2449.  Does this mean that if it was a decent amount there is less likely to be problems?  Normally I am so positive about it but I think after waiting nearly 6 years to get to this point, I am loosing the plot.  I really hope that I don't feel well later as that does re-assure me.  Sorry to be all about me but I am actually quite frightened for the first time.  

Loopdy
xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Loopdy, honey, if you are absolutely going nuts, you can always go for a private scan today. I did the same before I went to America because I couldn't bare the thought of waiting for another week. It was about £150, but brought us both peace of mind. Having said that, I think if it's just one more day for you to wait, I'd recommend you hang in there. Can you distract yourself with something tonight? Just go to the cinema or something. What time is your scan?


----------



## Loopdy

Trying - thanks for your reply, my scan is at 2.30pm tomorrow.  The nurses are lovely but I think I will burst in and say "the minute you know everything is ok, say it!"  I had a chat with my friend who's been through IVF and she told me to try and get excited and I'm doing my best.  Trying to compile a report for a customer at work to take my mind off it.  I just keep hearing the bad news in my head.  Crikey, I bet it's like this the whole way through isn't it!  I think getting a scan and paying for it so you don't have to wait sounds like a great idea and something I will definitely look into.  Thank you. x

Poor DH, I had him helping me do some fixed flower baskets last night, we ended up finishing them in the dark trying to take my mind of it!!!

Loopdy   
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

*Huggies - *Well done mummy, really proud of you sweetheart  you've done it, you've only gone and got yourself a baby  Birth sounds a bit frightening, but wow what a whopper you've produced  and a lovely name too. I hope you're enjoying every single second, which I know you will be. I hope you get home soon. Lots of love  

*Loopdy* - Oh honey, it's completely natural to feel like that before a scan so don't worry about that. There is no reason that everything won't be perfect tomorrow and you and DH will be smiling like 2 cheshire cats. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to think about it too much. And remember a lot of ladies don't get symptoms this early on and some don't get them at all. Everyone is different. Try and stay strong. Big hugs for tomorrow honey, it's a really special thing when you see that heartbeat for the first time. Sending you all my love and strength.  

*Fred* - Oh honey you've really been through the wars of late, I'm so sorry. I hope you're mum is on the mend and I'm sure she'll be home before you know it. Great news about tx though, the next few weeks will whizz by and you'll be back in the thick of it before you know it. I'll keep everything crossed that things are a lot more plain sailing from now on. Remember Kdb had loads of problems that delayed her treatment and then she went on to be succesful first time round with IVF. So it's better to get all these problems ironed out beforehand. Keep strong 

*Beanie* - I'm so glad that you're back on here, I know it's hard for you but remember we're all here for each other through thick and thin. You ladies kept me going through some of my darkest times and I'm eternally grateful for that and really hope that I can give you some of that back. Really sorry to hear about the lump but it's brilliant news that it's benign, hope you can get it removed soon.  

*Trying* - Good to hear from you...sounds like you're fit to pop  How many weeks are you now? Hope those boys of yours are behaving and they're letting you get some sleep. Look after yourself and those lodgers of yours. 

*Fusciapink* - You've got to have a break sometimes and this is a good place to come onto to kill some time. Hope the writing is going well and you've nearly finished. How lovely that you're getting the nursery ready, so exciting. 

*Loopy* - I'm impressed that you still manage to come on here and give us these wonderful updates. Sounds like you have your hands and boobs full  but I bet you don't mind one little bit. Big hug to you and you're bubbas. 

*Joeyrella* - Hope you and William are well, he must be getting really big now. 

*Winegum* - Ha ha ha... you do make me laugh  only you could come up with a number game/poem on your tx. It's all sounding bloody marvellous though  I shall be keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of  over your way. Hope you're managing to fit some rest time in. Glad you've finally discovered the Malteser Bunny, what a marvellous invention  Big hugs coming your way m'dear, sending you lots of love and strength.  

*Commutergirl* - I know you're very busy, but always thinking of you and hope you and the lodgers are well  

*Kdb* - Hiya honeypie, hope you've got a big smile on your face and feeling nice and chilled  

*AFM* - Well I am stimming and have been since last Tuesday, I seem to be at the hospital every day or every second day at the moment having scans and blood tests. Not sure where they're going to get blood from next as my arms are like pin cushions at the moment. Things are happening but not very quickly, I'm not responding as well to the drugs as they would have liked so they are now talking about putting me on a drug called a growth hormone drug which has supposedly had very good results for women with PCOS. It's still early days though and as we all know things can change dramatically from day to day. The good thing is that I have six follicles on each ovary but they're not very big but I still have a week of stimming to go and if I start this other drug then that could double the number of follicles so I'm willing to give it a go. Being going through a mixture of emotions but feel really confident in the doctors that are treating me as they really seem to be studying my case very closely and doing the best possible thing for me, so for that I'm grateful. They're being very positive about it all so that makes me feel better. At the moment EC is booked in for a week today  . So hopefully by then some magic will happen, but to be honest if I get 1 fertilised good egg I'll be over the moon and if I get 2 I'll be flying.

Lots of love ladies and good to see some movement on here, I do enjoy our chats.

Right I must do some work...oops I've got acupuncture in about 40 mins time 

Scaralooloo
xxxxx


----------



## Winegum

*Cat1608:* I've just been into the kitchen and looked at the clock - it said 16.08 and I had a bit of a psychic moment  so I had to quickly message you to say hope you are OK - when are the bubbas coming? Lots of love  

Gosh - lots of chat on here over the weekend which is great. I must go and do some housework (I went into the kitchen to get the washing out the machine  but hope to be back on in the next few days with personals.

   to you all


----------



## prudunce

Just a quickie,did anyone taking DHEA notice an increase in eggs or quality??
And when did u stop taking it pla??b4 DR??
Ive been taking 75mg since Dec,ivf in 5 wks,but feel 75mg is too much now as got spotty. Will drop to 50mg daily but not sure its going to help 
Thanks 4 any advice?


----------



## princess29

Hi girls! Hope you all had a good weekend!! 

Beanie, so sorry to hear you are having a hard time hunny, it really isnt fair    its really hard to pick yourself up when you are so down as nothing helps, have you been to the doctors to talk about how you are feeling? Probally a silly question but thought I would mention it. im the meantime we are all hear for you to talk too. Im sending you big    and   . 

Huggies, Massive congrats on the birth of your baby boy!   you must be delighted. 

Winegum, we have gone to Plymouth hun, as thats what we were adviced to do as both clnics are the same distance. Im really hoping we get our letter soon, cant wait to get home everyday.    You must be so excited! Good Luck. xxx

Loopdy, Bless you I remember I was so nervous at my first scan, waiting to be taken in was torture! It is all worth it when you see that little heartbeat tho, its amazing!   

Fred73, yea cycle buddies!! I have been to my acu appointment now and really enjoyed it so will be carrying on with it! My lady seems quiet good, she asked me to take some charts of my natural cycle so she can look at them and knew what it all meant! Good luck to you I hope April comes quickly!!

Scaralooloo, wishing you all the luck in the world hun, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.    

AFM, 

Im just plodding along trying to get healthy    I am trying to follow the Zita West fertility diet and was wondering what other changes you all made to you diets and how soon you started to make them? Is there anything I should be doing or not doing? Also can I have fruit tea or sparkling fruit water? I know herbal teas are out but wasnt sure about the fruit tea? Also I have started to take omega 3 tablets but wasnt sure how much I should be taking? Any tips on heath would be fab. 

In the meantime im keeping my fingers crossed for good news for us all. xxxxx


----------



## Winegum

*prudunce: *Hi, are you new? I haven't seen you on here before. Welcome to the thread. (and no, to anyone else reading I still haven't taken the washing out of the machine    ) I took DHEA, 2 x 50mg in the morning and 1 x 50 mg at night. This is my second cycle. I didn't take it on my first. I was advised to have my last doses the day before I started stimming, but you should check with your clinic as you might get different advice depending on your protocol. I d/r and stimmed at the same time (Buserelin and Menopur). I had much better quality eggs this time but lower quantity. Who knows whether it was the DHEA or not but it's worth a pop. Good luck. If I get pg I will definitely be lauding the DHEA - I did absolutely nothing else this cycle except take Pregnacare Conception.


----------



## prudunce

Hi Winegum( like it!!). Yes im new to your thread,i norm post on SEFC thread as its my clinic!

Wow,so u took 150mg daily? how long for??
Im so spotty(just back and chest,thankgod),and was going to drop down to just 50mg daily??. 1 day i read it helped,some say it didnt who knows wat to do for the best!! Im also on pred-care conception tabs! I feel so tired on theses tabs,did you!!!

When do u test?? Good luckx


----------



## Winegum

*Prudence:* I did it for about 2 months prior to my cycle - actually I got it wrong, it wasn't 150mg a day as my tabs were 25mg, so I took 75mg per day. Fortunately I didn't seem to get any side effects from the DHEA. I didn't know Pregnare care could make you tired, but it would explain a lot! I will only test if AF doesn't turn up first so I will wait until about 20th as I hate pee sticks. Good luck with this cycle, I can see from your signature that you've had a time of it - haven't we all


----------



## dixie13

Congratulations *Huggies*, well done!!!!!!     Hope you have managed to get some rest and are back home with your precious boy. 

*Winegum* - I like your numbers!  this is the one for you.       

*Loops* - good to hear that your bubbas are doing well. Sounds like the breastfeeding is a full time job at the moment 

*Loopdy* - It's completely natural to worry about absolutely everything when you have been through a lot to get here. I found early pregnancy really hard because I was expecting something to go wrong!  I'm sure you're scan tomorrow will bring peace of mind 

*Sarah* - one week to go!!! How exciting! Fingers crossed for magic       

*Princess* - they usually say that you should give pre-conceptual dietary/lifestyle changes three months. If you're on the ZW fertility program I assume you're taking a prenatal multivitamin? Fish oils are great and you can continue those during pregnancy. Most fish oil supplements contain about 500 mg of omega 3 fatty acids and the recommended intake is usually 1-3 capsules per day. I can't see why herbal teas would be a problem? When do you start ivf? 

*Beanie* -    

Hugs to everyone else  

Dixie
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Princess - Its not a silly question. I went to see a GP sadly my surgery running on locums at the moment. I saw one in November last year who was brilliant, got me on low dose antidepressants, was going to arrange counseling and run some extra tests (thyroid etc)  just to check everything all ok. He felt that I needed to grieve. He wanted me to go back and see him after 2 weeks of taking the meds to see how I was doing and to arrange counseling, but sadly he was gone so had to see another locum who made me feel as though I was wasting people's time and that I need to just deal with it. That was just before Christmas and have been to scared to go back now.


----------



## princess29

Dixie13, thanks for your reply, yes im taking a multivit and have been for ages now so its 2nd nature! Thanks for the info on fish tablets as I was'nt to sure how much to take! Im not starting the IVf just yet anyway as we are being refferred at the moment, so no panic but trying to get myself used to eating better generally! Thanks for answering hun! 

Beanie, I really think you should go back and see another doctor, I had a period of being depressed this time last year, everything was getting too much and I wasnt coping very well, my Mum made me go to see my doctor and she was wonderful, I started taking a low does anti-D and she arranged counselling which I found brilliant, I really helped me learn to cope with my feelings and the treatment we were having. I can't praise it enough hun. I know it feels like nothing will help right now but it will if you give it a chance, if I was you I would try and make another appointment. In the meantime im always around for a chat. xxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Ladies

Just a quickie.  Thank you so much for all the well wishes about todays scan, I was incredibly nervouse.  Great news, baby has a heartbeat!  It was the most amazing thing, so emotional.  Me and DH were so lucky as the nurses who have been with us every step were so exciting for us and there was one nurse waiting outside the door to come in too to congratulate us so that made it extra special.

Of course this was after I had spent the morning drinking that much water (thinking I needed a full bladder) and so when I got to the clinic I just had to give in and pee.  With only 20 mins left, I set to drinking the entire water jug on the table to replenish and then that ran out.  Went to the reception to ask for some more and she said, are you having a pregnancy scan, if so, you don't need a full bladder!!!  So, within the next five minutes I actually went to the loo 3 times I was that full!

Hope you are all well and now I will catch up on everyone.  Thanks again for your support, you're the best.   

Lots of love
Loopdy and Little Boo!
xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

So glad everything is OK, Loopdy! I've logged on about 10 times today to check! Did you cry? Hope you both are over the moon! Hello Little Boo!    

We had a scan today too: Monkey 1 weighs 4 pounds and Monkey 2 is 4 pounds 10. I so want to get them over to the other side of the low birth weight, I think I'll be calmer after that.
XXXXX


----------



## Winegum

What a relief - so pleased for you *Loopdy *     
and you too *trying *


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy and Trying so pleased for you both xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

*Loopdy* - Sending you another big hug, so happy for you babes. I'll reply to your ** message today. Hope you've got a lovely big smile on your face.  

*Trying* - Wow it sounds like you're heading in the right direction in making sure those monkeys of yours will be a good weight. Good luck 

*Princess* - Although a lot of people swear by Zita West I think some of her expectations are pretty tough to meet, as long as you're eating plenty of fresh foods, fruit, veg, organic where possible then you'll be just fine. I cut out booze and caffeine quite a while ago as well so if you can cut down or cut out of your life altogether. So much of it is just common sense though and if you fancy a bag of chips or a bar of chocolate on the odd occassion then have it as it won't do you any harm. It sounds like you're on the right track and you'll be just fine. I wish you all the best sweetheart. 

*Beanie* - I had a doctor just like yours who treated me like I was wasting her time, i ended up changing practises and I'm now with a wonderful practise and the doctors seem lovely and caring. So if you're not happy with the service you're being given then make a complaint and and look at moving as you should not be made to feel like that it's unforgivable especially after everything you've been through.  

*Dixie* - Lovely to hear from you, hope life as a mummy is everything you wished for  

*Winegum* - Hope all is well with you and you're not working too hard  

Big hugs to Kdb, Huggies, Joeyrella, Cat, Loopy, Fuschia, CG, and Fred.

*AFM* - Well i've been doing really well and feeling really positive and then it just takes one scan to make me feel like poo! I have 8 follicles but only 3 are over 10mm. I know I've still got time and things will change but it can make you feel so low and demoralised. I'm in the hospital every day at the moment having scans and bloods and tbh things had improved quite considerably since my last scan so I shouldn't be too hard on myself. I started this growth hormone drug yesterday, I've got to do 3 injections of that every second day. It costs £130 per injection so I'm hoping there's liquid gold in there  None of the medical team to be too bothered by my slow response so I guess I shouldn't be either, I just want everything to work well so that I have the best possible chance for this to work. I've got a feeling that I might not be ready for EC on Monday. No point rushing things I know.

Lots of love,
Scaralooloo xx


----------



## kdb

Scaraloo - have been wondering how you're getting on    The growth hormone has worked its magic for several girls at the clinic, including my cycle buddy.  I'm certain you'll see a lot more follie action in the coming few days!  Stay ++++++++++++ honeybee - let the docs do the worrying! xoxo


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post from me as going down to Devon for the weekend to visit my mum and to hopefully get her out walking a bit.

Loopdy - Great news on the scan   and hope you and DH both still have cheshire cat grins! Really hope the weeks go past fast for you so that you don't have time to overthink about things   This is your time 

Trying - Good scan for you too! And both good weights now so think you should stop worrying  My brother was born at 2lbs 3 oz and is now over 6ft tall and can out eat the whole family and still not put on weight!!!! So your little monkeys will be perfect whenever they choose to make an appearance 

Sarah - sending you loads of         for those follies to grow lots. Think the    always helped with this for others so sending you some of those too. As kdb said you need to let the clinic worry about it rather than you...easier said that done I know but give it a try  Plus as I have seen so many times on here it doesn't matter how many you get it is quality that counts so you only need 1 really good one 

princess - I know you mentioned about diet and things we changed and think Sarah covered a lot of what I have done. I did try on 1 cycle giving up caffeine completely including chocolate but won't be repeating that as only makes me miserable and it didn't work  Fruit teas are fine and according to my nutritionist are good because they count towards your water intake for the day. Not sure about sparkling fruit water but I know sweetener is not great for you so I would just check it doesn't contain any of that.

beanie - Did you decide to see anyone? I saw on another thread someone mentioned www.bica.net to find a counsellor so not sure if that would help you. Also really sorry to hear about your bad GP experience    I had the same regarding a weight issue but after seeing 4 different GP's at our practice I have found one who is really helpful and ask to see her every time. If you feel strong enough I would give it another go     

Hi to everyone else and hope your babies, bumps, treatment are going well 

Have a good weekend (it's nearly Friday so we are allowed to think about it  )

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been absent for a while but DH and I got a BFN last Sunday.  I was never overly confident, but the result hit us both hard.  We have a review appt next month to see if it's likely for us to ever to conceive due to my thin lining, but for now we are going to take some time out from TTC and hopefully remember what it was like to have a life!

Thank you for your support and good luck to you all.

Amethyst x


----------



## joeyrella

Amethyst - so sorry to hear it wasn't a good outcome      TTC does take over our lives, take your time recovering and enjoying your relationship again and we'll look forward to hearing from you again when you are ready x x x


----------



## Beanie3

Amethyst - Oh sweetie I am so sorry, but yes sadly ttc does take over our lives. Take all the time you and DH need to recover. And I pray that the consultant can give you some answers.

      

Beanie xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Fred - Thank you for the info, I am going to try and see a gp when I get some time off from work, which will be in 9 days. I need to get some help.  xxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Amethyst - I'm sorry for your news, I know words won't take away any of the pain you're feeling.  Don't give up hope. xxxx

Lots of love
Loopdy
xx


----------



## Winegum

So sorry Amethyst.  A BFN, however unconfident you are, is always a big blow which takes time to recover from      Take care of yourself and each other.  Lots of love Winegum x


----------



## Loopdy

Oh Ladies - I've just had the most frightening mornings of my life....

This morning I woke with tummy pains, not extreme by any measure but enough to be late for work.  Got to work and went for a pee and then my heart stopped.  I'd had some blood loss, although brown, sorry, TMI.  Ran straight back through the office, grabbed my phone and called the hospital in sheer panic.  Phoned DH at the height of emotion, poor thing.  In the meantime, one of the women at work drove me to the hospital (thankfully only 10 mins away from work) and rang them on the way, spoke to one of the amazing nurses.  Within 5 mins, I was getting a scan and saw Little Boo and heartbeat.  I can't tell you how releived I was.  I thought I was loosing Little Boo and the emotion was unbelievable.  Apparently it's quite normal, and could have either have been an old clot on my cervix or Little Boo embedding further.

They were so lovely at the clinic, they made me a cup of tea when I came out as I was still shaking!   

Now at home!  I just needed to get it off my chest, so thank you for listening.  I hope everyone has had a less stressful start to their week!

Lots of love 
Loopdy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## prudunce

ah bless you!!
Loops, im sure we all wud have done wat u did!!
After going thro all this sh*te to get P,the last thing im sure we will all do is ignore the sight of blood.
good luckx


----------



## loopylisa73

Loopdy hunnie......... its awful when that happens......... i suffered a few times, due to water infections
Take care xxx

Amethyst, so sorry for your news hunnie.... were here if you want us xx hugs x

Hi to all of you...... always short posts im sorry, these two have me not only on my toes but my tippee toes lol so zzz again are calling
Hope you are all well

Alexander 10lb 1oz
Elizabeth 9lb 12oz Still managing breast feeding ....... but getting harder as demands are high lol x

Take care ladies xx

Loops x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Amethyst*, so sad to read your post. I am not sure how helpful this is, but I took selenium supplements, which seemed to improve my lining, and when I asked my clinic about selenium, they (the nurse anyway) knew nothing about it. It might be worth looking into? In the meantime, try to build up your strength.   

*Loopdy*, blimey. Hope you are OK now. I tell you from now on it's from one panic to the next. And you, like me, have miscarried before, so you always think the worst when you see blood. Hang in there.   

*Beanie*, I agree with everybody else. You've got to put yourself first and ignore the idiotic GPs. Unfortunately, the medical profession is full of them, but there are some good ones out there.

*Fred*, good on your brother! That's amazing. If it's not weight, I'll find something else to worry about. Such as not having a washing machine in time  Our fantastic builders plumbed in the toilet sink waste into the kitchen sink waste and built a wall over the top. So we can't proceed with the kitchen fitting until they fix this. And they are being very elusive at the moment. We are giving them one more day... Anyway, how are you feeling? 

*AFM* I am finally off work, so can begin to sort my life and the house out. AND get the hospital bag organised. We managed to buy a suitable car at the weekend that will just require new seatbelts put in for the babies. One thing I didn't account for is the tiredness -- I am doing an hour of work followed by an hour of napping!

Hugs of rock-solid support to the IVFers and those in waiting; hello to the new babies and their mummies and rubs to all the bumps. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## fred73

Amethyst - so sorry to hear your news       and I hope that they give you some positive news at your follow up     Look after yourself and DH


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, sorry it's been so long (again!) lol. After 6 failed iui's last year, I updated to tell u all I was having a very enjoyable break from tx before I'd be back with u all after Christmas to take on ivf. Well it's been very busy since then as before Christmas we decided we were going to buy a new house! A lot of pressure but ive been so busy with the house I never really had time to think about the whole ivf process. Also need to use my phone as still not got Internet connected 
Well ivf process went pretty straight forward, only got 4 eggs which I was a bit disappointed about, but good news came wen the 4 of them fertilised. None for freezing so they put 2 bk in at day 2 (4 cell and 3 cell both graded a 7/10). Test date is today. However on sat I started to get a bloated feeling in my tummy, by sun I looked 3 months pregnant and had a sore back. This continued ( still like this!) so I called the hosp who got me to come in on Tuesday. Surprisingly as I only had 4 eggs they suspected ohss, so examined me, scanned me n took some blood tests including an hcg. ( even tho it took 3 attempts for me to part with any blood!) I got a phoned the nurse at 4 pm to be told I was bloated and felt this was as I was definitely PREGNANT!! My hcg was 217! I had cheated n did a hpt on the mon night but as this was only 14d past hcg trigger I didn't pin my hopes in it. But it's defo a bfp!
Back in tomorrow for more blood tests as they think I have mild ohss due to the increased hcg from pregnancy, so I've been off work since Tuesday. 
Looks like there's lots of babies been born on here already! I'm getting my Internet connected on 22nd march so I'll be back to do personals then. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Loopdy

Xmas baby - that is fantastic news!!!!  I am over the moon for you!!!  Your hcg is a really good result too.  I too only had 5 eggs (although previously only had 4 in the last two cycles) and it just goes to show that even having that number can get a positive result!!!  New house too, it's all happening for you!!!  Yay!!!  Congratulations!!        

Hi to everyone else!!

Lots of love
Loopdy
xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Xmasbaby, looks like your user name was very well chosen! Congratulations to both of you. Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess29

Fred73, Did you have a nice time in Devon? Im from Devon!!

Amethyst, so sorry to hear your news hun   sometimes you need time out to remember the good stuff in life. Hope you and hubby are spending some quality time together.   

Loopdy, gosh so scary isnt it, glad to hear everything was ok with little boo! What a relief! 

Xmasbaby, massive congratulations hunny!!    

AFM, 

Ive had a fairly busy time of it, we have finally had our reacurring MC bloods done yesterday, my GP finally agreed to do them for us without going private which was amazing as I dont know where we would have gotten the £700.00 from, altho we would have found it. So whet in and had 14 test tubes of blood taken     and should start getting results soon! Im so happy!! 

Still no letter about referral but im hoping it comes soon, how long did everyones take to come? They said about a month to me so fingers crossed it shouldnt be too much longer.


----------



## Winegum

OMG *xmasbaby! *Congratulations     
We were cycle buddies without realising it! Today is my test day but I haven't tested yet as AF always shows day after test day so I'm at the nail-biting knicker watching stage!

Really pleased for you


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Oh winegum, I can't believe you have not tested yet! Will of steel!           I am preparing for a double celebration. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Winegum

I know,    I'm a nightmare, but I just hate peeing on sticks, I'd rather wait for AF.


----------



## joeyrella

Wonderful news Xmasbaby, massive congratulations      

Also Winegum, you must have the patience of a saint.  I was up at 4am POAS two days before OTD!


----------



## loopylisa73

Winegum......................... you amaze me!! NO AF!!! be good , good luck to you 

Xmasbaby........congrats!!! wow this thread is lucky xx

Love to all of you

Loops x


----------



## xmasbaby81

Thanks girls, you all know how much this means! After nearly 9 years of ttc I was beginning to think this day would never come! 

Loopylisa - thanks. How u doing?

Winegum- thanks so much. I can't believe u haven't tested yet! Fingers crossed that march is a lucky month and u get a bfp! Good luck

Joeyrella - i was desperate to poas from et! Lol patience ain't my strong point! Lol Howz u?

Princess- that's gr8 news bout not having to pay for the bloods. Good luck

Trying - thanks so much. How r u? 

Loopdy - thank you. Oh I know! I would be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed at only getting four eggs, but I am so grateful it worked. How r u keeping? 

Well I got my first scan date of 14 th April. Repeated hcg today too, I had actually misheard the nurse and my hcg on tue was 270 not 217! Hopefully all progressing well. Dilemma is my sil gets married 15 th April n I wasn't want to tell the family until after my scan but now feel it's too close to the wedding! Sorry for any spelling mistakes that don't make sense, still using my phone n the screen is so small I can't see wen it's correcting my words! Lol take care everyone and good luck xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

I can't believe that my last post was such a long time ago! 
Today I have taken a day off (plenty of days of annual leave to use before the end of the month!) - I am doing some work, but at my own rhythms, and I reserve the right not to reply to e-mails...

*Huggies* - congratulations and welcome to little Drew!!!    I had read about him and thought I had sent a quick post to congratulate you, but it looks like I didn't! Hope you are all doing well.

*Winegum* - I was thinking of you yesterday and thought you must be approaching OTD... I am totally with you about deferring the test, although this time I only waited until the evening of the OTD (I was pretty sure it would be a BFN and decided it was just time to forget about it and get on with my life...). I keep everything crossed for you and look forward to hearing your news!      

*Sarah* - How are you doing sweetie? You must be in the 2ww now...   

*Amethyst* - so sorry dear. Hope you get back on saddle for the next round, and with more information they can better target your next tx. However, I think it is a good idea to take some time off tx and think about yourselves.   

*Dixie* - how are things? How is Milo doing? Going back to what you wrote me a while ago, I can certainly imagine that sleep deprivation does not create the best environment to get intellectual work done... Well, one thing at a time!

*Loopdy* - Phew! glad that everything went well in the end. I had had a similar scare, in that I kept having spotting from a few days before OTD until some 10 days later, and rather than subsiding it had become bright red... also, I was away for a workshop, so couldn't be seen by my clinic straight away. It was such a relief to see that everything was fine!

*Cat* - you must be there now... looking forward to hearing your news. Good luck!    

*Beanie* - so sorry to hear that you are still struggling. Do you have any friends who live in your area and who could recommend their GP? You have all rights to be taken seriously. I am thinking of you.   

*Princess* - So sorry about your ordeal    . I agree with Fred (and that's also what my doctor told me) that as long as you have a sensible diet giving up coffee, chocolate etc completely will only cause misery. Hope your tests help them finding what is wrong. My clinic gave me heparin injections, which apparently is something they also use in cases of recurring m/c.

*Trying* - great that you are finally off work and you have time to prepare for the little ones!   Are your babies breech, or did you just prefer the C-section? My bottom baby is breech, so unless he flips I will have to go for a c-section as well. But if he turns around and all conditions are fine I'd prefer a natural delivery. The cons told me that one way or the other they are going to get them out at 38 weeks. Were are yours going to be born?

*Fred* - my, you have gone through a lot, what with your mother (hope she is doing fine now), the boiler and work. Now it's the time to put yourself first.      

*Xmasbaby* - Great to read you back with such great news! congratulations!!!     Well, your SIL's wedding could be a good occasion to make your announcement, but I guess you don't want to steal the scene from her... 

*Kdb* - how are things? Are you back or still in NZ? You must have had your 20wk scan by now!   

AFM - All well here. The little guys are doing fine and moving a lot; we had a 28 week scan the other day and they seem determined to stick to average or greater-than-average dimensions for singletons. I am coping quite well, also considering that I am 1.60 m tall... DH has the kindness of referring to my bump as to "that watermelon". Well, after all watermelons and pumpkins must be related...  
I am managing my working week in order to spend at least one day a week working from home, but for the time being a busy day is no more tiring than it was last year; the only thing is that when I am in I have to concentrate all my meetings and can barely breathe!
Thanks for the advices on music! I must say that DH and I have, in general, similar tastes (a certain Italian singer played probably quite a role in getting us together), so it is not going to be a big fight. Neither of us is an expert in classical music though. At the moment, apart from some Italian stuff, I have put together an eclectic (probably schizophrenic is a more suitable definition...) mix that includes, amongst others, something from Abba, Cohen's Hallelujah (not a typical baby's song, but I like his voice too much), something from R.E.M. and other apparently random stuff... they will probably be born to be the least musical people on Earth! 

Apologies if I am forgetting anyone - better if I post this one before I let another month go!
Big hugs,

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies!


Just a quickie to say that my ickle pickles arrived safe and sound on Tuesday 8th March. I went through a labour to get to 9cm but twin 1 was facing the wrong way and my anterior lip wouldn't go. Ladies - let me tell you that an epidural is THE best thing in the world!!! So, I ended up with a c-section anyway in the end!


So.......................... Finley Michael arrived first at 11.49am weighing 5lb 14 oz and Freddie Nicholas at 11.52am weighing 6 lb 3.5oz and they are adorable!!!!


We are home and getting on well with feeding. My hormones are all over the place and so i'm either anxious or crying but that should go soon. BUT they are soooooooooooo worth it!!


I will be on again soon to post personals, but just wanted to tell you of the new arrivals to this lucky thread.


Happy weekend one and all


Cat xxx


----------



## Winegum

*Cat1608:* Delighted to read your news! Well done, congratulations   Gorgeous names for your beautiful boys


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Cat!!!   

Hoiw great to hear from you!!  Welcome Finlay and Freddie!!  Sorry you had to go through a C section, hope you recover well and quickly.  
     

How fantastic that you have your boys at home, I bet you can't stop looking at them.

Wishing you all the best and hope you can get some rest - YAY!!!!

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxxxx


----------



## Winegum

I'm afraid it was another BFN for me   
DH distraught, me numb, but looking forward to a huge glass of wine and a hot bath tomorrow night after work........and never having to voluntarily put myself through this ever again.


Thanks for all your good wishes and support xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - Oh sweetie I am so sorry no words can describe how you both must be feeling. Do take some me time with DH, sending a massive hug from myself and DH xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Cat - Congratulations hunni xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Winegum*, I am so sorry. Again I was convinced this was your turn. This is so draining, you poor guys.  Sending you the biggest hugs I can muster. I've been staring at the screen for ages trying to find something to say. I can't, apart from I am so sorry.


----------



## amethyst_uk

Winegum - I'm so sorry hunny.  I hope your glass of wine helps - I know mine did - if only for a little while.  You are both in my thoughts.

xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

Sorry for my absence of late but there's been a lot going on.

Winegum - We've already spoken but just want to let you know you are always in my thoughts. BIG hug coming your way. And remember what I said...   

Amethyst - I'm so sorry honey, this journey is so unforgiving at times! I get so angry and upset when it doesn't go our way. I hope you and DH have had some top quality time together with lots of cuddles.    

Cat - Congratulations to you and welcome to the world to your beautiful boys    Love the names btw   

Beanie - Hope you're ok? Big hug    

Loopdy - Hello lovely lady   Hope you and little boo are keeping safe and well?    

Kdb -Miss chatting to you   Hope you had a wonderful time in NZ, you must be due back soon? Can't wait to hear all your news    

Joeyrella - Hope you and bubba are well?    

CG - So good to hear from you and that the lodgers are keeping well. Got to get a meet in the diary haven't we    

Xmasbaby -   Hurrah for you, congratulations on your   that is truly wonderful news, reallyt happy for you    

Huggies - Hope you and Drew are settling into a routine, I bet you can't stop smiling    

Princess - Hope you're well? Good to see things are starting to move along for you. Hope this is your year    

Trying - Hope you're managing to get your feet up now and again?    

Fred - Hope you're well honey?    

Dixie - Hope you and Milo are well?    

Hope I haven't missed anyone out   

AFM - Well at lot has been going on but it's official as of yesterday I am now on the 2WW   I had ET yesterday and 2 beautiful Blastocysts are now onboard the Scaralooloo uterus road trip, let's hope they enjoy it and decide to stay   Hopefully got 2 to freeze as well will know come Monday. Everything I was told went perfectly and there was nothing more that could have been done so now I just have to hope that mother nature is on my side. I must admit I am so impressed at the tx me and DH have received from UCH/CRGH we couldn't have asked for better. They have been so caring and attentive. So I guess it's watch this space...Me and DH are taking ourselves away for a couple of nights to the New Forest, looking forward to a hotel and nice, clean country air.

Big hugs to everyone,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Oh Winegum I am so sorry to see your news.  Sending you a big hug   

Congratulations on the new arrivals Cat, beautiful names and very good weights.  You must be over the moon.

Fingers crossed for you scaralooloo


----------



## dixie13

Well done Cat, congratulations!!!! Lovely names   

I'm so very sorry to read your news Winegum      Take care of yourself and dh     

Wishing you all the luck in the world Sarah


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, Im finally connected to the internet!!

Winegum - so sorry to hear your news. Hope ur ok hunni    

commutergirl - glad ur scan went well n babies r doing gr8. U must be so excited to meet them. Defo wont make the announcement at sil's wedding, dont wanna steal her thunder. Will prob end up blabbing b4 then.

cat - Huge congrats to you!!! Good weight for your babies too. Hope all is going well and ur managing to get some sleep.

scaralooloo - hope ur 2ww isnt going to bad. Glad u had good care, it makes such a difference. I was with a dif hosp for ivf than iui and I too felt such a dif in how I was treated. Took the nurses in sum cakes for their tea, coz its nice to feel appreciated.

Hi to everyone else andI hope ur all doing well.

AFM - Ohss symptoms seems to be subsiding. Still swollen but less tender when moving around. Thats 12 days since it started so hoping that things are ok with the pregnancy coz I have read that it can get much worse in the first few weeks. Thankfully mines was classed as mild ohss, wouldnt like to see what severe is like! Suppose I wont settle until my scan on 14th April. Only pregnancy symptoms are sum late afternoon nausea and tiredness, but thats me 5 weeks today so these may start to get worse soon. take care xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Second attempt at a post after my rubbish work PC decided to crash half way through the 1st attempt    Using my own now so let's hope it is better!

Cat - Congratulations on the arrival of your boys           Great names and both good weights too. Hope you are managin to get some sleep in between lots of yummy cuddles    

Commutergirl - Good to hear that your squatters are growing well even if they are creating an extension like a watermelon    Well I guess you did give them planning permission    hope the working from home means you are getting to put your feet up a bit more    

Winegum -    so sorry to see your BFN     Have seen you post on another thread so can see you are looking forward and you have every reason to be positive for another try      I saw a nutritionist at the Zita west clinic who was interesting so if you want any info on that front let me know. Not sure she advocated the treats we like but I am ignoring that bit    Looking forward to hearing your news   

Princess - where abouts in devon are you? I grew up in yealmpton which is between Plymouth and Kingsbridge. Have you had the results of your blood tests yet? Any news on when you start?   

Xmasbaby - Congratulations on your BFP        Pleased to hear your ohss is subsiding too as I heard from a friend how uncomfortable it is     Hope the 14th comes quickly for you   

Trying - have your builders come back and finished the job? That is my worse nightmare when we can finally afford our extension but luckily my dad is pretty handy so probably will use him for the internal stuff and he is much cheaper, beer and peanuts    Hope now you have finished work you can have plenty of naps    

Loopy - all sounding good with your twins and hope you are getting some more sleep now    

Loopdy - pleased to hear little boo is doing well after scaring you  

Sarah - Congratulations on the 2 blasts on board     and I am sure they are settling in nicely while you are relaxing     Did you manage to get any frosties? Hope the 2ww goes super fast and have heard good things about your clinic    

Beanie - did you manage to get an appt with a GP? Found out today that my sympathetic GP has gone on maternity leave now so not sure who to see now. Think I will try them out oneat a time until I find a good one!!   Hope you got to enjoy the sunshine today   

Amethyst - so sorry to see your BFN      I hope your follow up goes well and have seen other FF with thin lining who have gone on to have BFPs with different sorts of tx so no reason why it will not be you       

Hi to joeyrella, dixie and smiling - hope you and your little ones are doing well and enjoying the sunshine   

Hi to anyone else I have missed   

AFM - My life seems to be in over drive at the moment and finally managed to take a bit of a breather today by working from home.  Been really busy at work with year end coming and had day in Paris on Fri which involved 4am start and getting home at 9pm with meetings all day with top management so on best behaviour! This week not much better at work and blood tests yesterday and today so just hoping in 2 weeks time life slows down whilst I have my 1st IVF    Finally got the ok from the thyroid consultant yesterday as TSH was 2.76 and he wanted under 3. Ideally he wanted between 0.5-1.5 so has adjusted my dose again but is confident it will go down further and as I was 0.4 I have confidence in him    Been feeling really emotional since then but think it is a mixture of excitement that it is finally happening and fear that it will not work    Oh well hoping a quiet weekend will set me up for a good pill scan next Friday.

Ok best go and tidy the kitchen before DH gets home. Wishing you all a good end to the week x


----------



## joeyrella

Brilliant news on the thyroid front Fred    hope you get the go ahead at your next scan.  Yay!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Fred - Great news on the thyroid front    well done you. Fingers crossed you get the green light at your scan next week and then it'll be all go for you young lady...very exciting.

It's really quiet on here these days, nobody seems to just chat about anything anymore. Miss that. Anyway I hope everyone is well and enjoying some of the nice weather we've been having. I for one am loving it! Me and DH had a really nice couple of days away in the New Forest, what a beautiful place that is and love the fact there are ponies everywhere. 2WW is going ok, my progestorone levels were a bit low so now I have the joy of injecting myself in my bum with Gestone...so much fun I nearly passed out when I did it yesterday   

It's DHs birthday this weekend, so we're having a nice lunch out on Sunday with a group of friends so that'll be nice. I'm giving him half the money towards the new IPad 2 that's out today so he's like an over excited schoolboy   

Any exciting weekend plans out there for anyone?

Friday joke: A classic Tommy Cooper gag "I said to the Gym instructor "Can you teach me to do the splits?" He said, "How flexible are you?" I said, "I can't make Tuesdays"   

Happy Friday everyone xxxx


----------



## kdb

The Script gig tonight, then sofa shopping, baking and catching up on sleep - that's my weekend planned!

Glad you had a lovely time away Scaraloo - great idea for the 2ww    Enjoy DH's b/day gathering xoxo


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Scaralooloo* - where did you stay in the New Forest? I grew up there, but left when I was 18 to go to uni and never returned.  It's beautiful countryside, but I don't think I really appreciated it when I was living there. I miss the ponies just loitering in the road without a care in the world - it made learning to drive very interesting! 

I hope you had a nice relaxing break, that your injections aren't hurting you too much, that your hubby has a lovely birthday and that you have a fab weekend!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello, we stayed in a place called Beaulieu. It was beautiful, really quiet and chilled. We stopped the car so I could take a picture of a pony on the side of the road and he came and put his head right inside the car  definately want to go back and explore more, 2 days wasnt enough. I can imagine learning to drive there was...inteteresting ! 

Hope you're ok, enjoy your weekend.

Xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

I love Beaulieu.  I used to drive through it every day to get to college and my brother got married at the abbey there 18 months ago.  I went to the motor museum there on many school trips! lol! I guess it depends on your love for cars whether you go there as an adult!  It's a fab part of the country with so many pretty villages.  I'm glad you enjoyed it and I hope you get to return.

xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello everyone 

*Loops:* You are amazing - it's wonderful that you are managing to successfully BF both your babies, _and _still get on here and post occasionally. I wouldn't be surprised if you can post _while_ BF both of them 

*Fusciapink: *Hi honey, you have been busy. Hope the house is all sorted now. When is your DD? 

*Trying:* I'm sorry to hear you are a bit anxious over your delivery and I hope it all goes your way in the end. When is your DD? 

*Beanie: *I'm pleased to read that you have been given some sound advice to see someone. I know it must put you off making the first move when you have received such different responses. Unfortunately it is another example of how we must be strong and push for what we want and need. I wonder if it is worthwhile going back to your clinic. If you have not already made use of it, you should get one free counseling session. They may be able to help. I really hope you can talk to someone about how you feel and work through it all and get what you need.   

*Fred: *Remind me, I've lost track, are you the one with the glamorous airport job?  I'm sorry to hear your Mum has been ill. Hope she is fully recovered now. It looks highly likely you will be good to go doesn't it? Really good news about your Thyroid levels coming down and it's encouraging to asctually see something working isn't it? How exciting. I hope your pill scan goes well on 1st. As for the diet stuff, I'm not sure I am in the right frame of mind to make any adjustments at the moment, but thanks for the offer. I may take you up on it later. Treats wise my DH surprised me with my favourite ice cream the other night - Haagen Dazs Pralines and Cream. I've also gone all traditional and bought some Fry's creams - original and peppermint and I am very disciplined and don't eat a whole one, just a few pieces  

*Princess29:* Has your referral come through yet? What about your bloods for your recurrent MCs? Is that called the Karyotyping test? I hope you can glean some useful diagnostic info from the results. I'm in N Devon so Exeter is my nearest clinic but still 1 hour drive there. Where are you again?

*Dixie: * Hello and hugs to you and Milo. Hope you are both OK. 

*Loopdy: *Hi honey, hope you are beginning to feel better after your scares and apprehension regarding your first scan. What happens next for you? 

*xmasbaby:* I bet the 14th can't come quickly enough for you. I hope your your scan goes really well and look forward to hearing all about it. How are you feeling?

*CG: *Not unlike the other pg ladies on here you are so busy! When is your DD? 

*Scaralooloo: *Glad you had a lovely relaxing time inthe new forest with DH. Have you seen much of him this weekend or can he barely raise his eyes from his iPad?  I liked your joke  I know what you mean about the lack of chatting on here and I guess it's because so many of us now are so busy with babies and just don't have the time for regular posts and the rest of us check and lurk and if no one has posted, we don't either  I'll make the effort for more chat if you will  Really hopeful for you   

*kdb: *Hope your weekend worked out as planned  Any news on the sofa front?

*Huggies:* No news from you must mean you are busy with Drew! I hope you are both settling into your new lives. How is FIL?

I meant to tell you, although you may already know, that *Daisy22* who used to be on this thread had her baby boy around the same time as Huggies 

*AFM: * I've sort of bounced back. The worst bit, like last time, was dealing with DHs reaction. He just cries, sobs and snivels, but on his own, it's awful. He seems to have recovered well, especially since we made our plan of action. I have to confess, the main reason I don't want to do this again is because I don't want to put my DH through that and witness it, however, we are not giving up quite yet.  We have decided to invest in some immune testing. This is partly based on a hunch and partly based on the fact that we have had 6 x failed tx now. We decided it's better to spend half a tx money on tests which might give us some more diagnostic info, than to just go for another tx. We can just about manage to do this by continuing to save and by using savings already put by for childrearing  Our hunch is that we have a problem producing quality embryos. Our embryos just don't seem to have any genetic energy if that makes sense. I also wonder if I have blood flow problems. I have cold feet, hands and nose and just don't _feel _like I have a healthy uterus and never have felt fertile IYKWIM. Our initial problem with conceiving was lack of ovulation. This has been overcome on 6 txs now, and the last 2 showed no problem with fertilisation, so there has got to be something else. I just do not accept the bad luck line. I'm in the process of having a new set of initial bloods done and then we will go and see a specialist in London for more complex blood work.  I have my FU apt on Wed April 6th. Our next big decision is whether to change clinics or not. If anyone can offer advice on how to approach this I would be grateful. I am inclined to believe that success is more about the individual than the clinic, but perhaps I can't afford to have that view for much longer! I do feel that my clinic have a one size fits all approach, do they all?

That's all from me for now - thanks again for all your love and support  
WG xxx


----------



## kdb

Oooooooooooohh I just lost my post   

WG -    to your DH   

You've explained your thoughts perfectly, and I agree the best way to deal with a -ve cycle is to get back on that dang horse and giddy-up with a plan of attack!  Really hope the testing with Dr G can shed some light on why you're yet to conceive, and that the tx is straightforward (and not prohibitively £££).

As for changing clinics, the one-size-fits-all approach is exactly why I didn't want to do IVF at my previous clinic (where I'd done OI and IUI).  The clinic I moved to appealed to me for several reasons: 1) smaller, 2) better success rates, 3) the protocols were tailored to a couple's particular issues, 4) thorough monitoring (eg, daily bloods during stimms, scan every second day from Day 6, Dummy Embryo Transfer in the pre-IVF cycle so that the actual ET goes v smoothly), 5) no waiting list (bonus), and most important to me (although not suited to all couples) is that they are not conservative in their approach to meds - ie, they routinely prescribe Clexane and Aspirin even if you don't have a proven clotting problem, and recently they have added growth hormone into the mix for women who need a follie boost during stimms.  They have been doing a 'lite' version of immune testing for a while and offering steroids to address elevated NK for example, and although their approach isn't as comprehensive as say Dr G's, they are now offering intralipids which I know for sure my old clinic would've poo-poo'd.

In something as medicalised as IVF where you want to be reassured you're in the best hands, I think the choice of clinic is hugely significant.  Personally I know that if I'd cycled at my previous clinic there is no way I would've been able to 'give myself' over to the Drs and not worry that they were not giving me the best possible chance at success.  With CRGH (in conjunction with Dr G) I trusted them implicitly and didn't have to second-guess - the meds, the doses, the number of scans, the blood results, etc.  If your current clinic can give you the info on how they will adapt your next cycle, and why, and they seem to be really thinking about what's going to work best for you, then great - but if not, you might want to check out some other clinics.

Just my opinion   

Good luck with your decision.......... we are all     for you and DH xoxoxox


----------



## Winegum

Thank you *kdb* - I'm basically going to memorise that and read it out at my next FU apt  
I'm also going to go to an open evening at another clinic.

It's useful to have a tick list in order to be able to differentiate and you have provided that    Just made my apt with Dr G! Monday 18th April - am supposed to be booking travelodge/train/parking whatever but had to check in with my FFs first


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Go Winegum!


----------



## kdb

WG - what time is your appt?  Do you want to catch up for a 'coffee'?  (aka water or juice!)  I could pop into town - Marylebone High St is very near to Dr G's office and has some lovely little cafes.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*WG* - Go girl! Good to see you back on the horse and making positive decisions about your future. I'd love to meet up with you as well if you can squeeze me in, Marleybone Hight Street is just round the corner from where I work so very easy to get to. It would be lovely to see you, but no pressure I understand it's a big day for you and you might not be up for chatting. We can always rely on Kdb for accurate, useful information she is a walking IVF encloypedia and I for one am enternally grateful for her wealth of knowledge. I agree with her comment about the choice of clinic though, I think it's important that you're 100% happy with your choice and that there are no doubts in your mind. I knew from day one that if I had to go down the IVF route that I wanted it to be at UCH/CRGH and am so glad that i got treated there as they are just top class and I never doubted them once. DH is in love with his IPad 2 and it now seems to be an extension of his arm  he's a very happy man. Friends gave him a remote control helicopter and he was driving me mad last night, whizzing it around my head  ...boys and there toys! I'm up for more chat on here again, I kind of miss it and I don't have the time or energy to make myself known on new threads. Thinking of you and I'm so delighted that you're feeling brighter   

*Kdb* - Hey chick, thanks for email. Where are my cake pictures, I look forward to seeing what you've created on **  Hope you enjoyed The Script on Friday night. Hope you're feeling well and bump is getting bigger by the day  

*Trying* - Hope you're well? 

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals but got quite a lot on all of a sudden so will come back when I've got a spare 20 mins. Hope you're all well  

*AFM* - All well, count down to OTD...got a feeling that this week might drag. Forgot what the 2WW was like. DH had a wonderful birthday yesterday, we had a lovely lunch out with 15 friends and their kids, lots of fun. Right got to go and do some work 

Love and hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## kdb

Scaraloo - snap!  Was going to suggest we make it a threesome if WG is available


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just a very quick post as promised DH I would leave work by 6:30 tonight!! Not happened for weeks hence the reason no chat from me as think they are slowly trying to kill me with piling more work on    Less than 2 weeks until year end will be complete and then me and my boss will be having words as I will not be staying after 6pm as I want to be sociable!!!

Anyway, just wanted to say to Sarah that I hope you find lots more things to occupy the remainder of the 2ww    Know it is the hardest as you get closer to the end but remember you are just edging closer to really good news    

Also if you guys do meet up I wondered if I could invite myself along? I work at Heathrow but hopefully will be having some days in London for tx in April so might be around   

And just to Winegum - I agree with what the others have said about feeling comfortable with a clinic and their approach. When I went into the Lister I felt at ease and felt my consultant really wanted to do the best for me especially as I struggle with my weight and he never made an issue of it as my local consultant had    For me therefore the extra travelling time is more than worth it and gives me loads of confidence. Also not sure if you are aware but some clinics offer a satellite option if you preferred to have your IVF at a clinic further away. Means you can have your scans and bloods locally and then the actual IVF at your preferred clinic. Just something else to add to the pot   

And now I am already late and still have to pack up so going before I can't make up the time on the drive home!!!

Hope all are well and have a good evening x


----------



## fred73

PS just thought I was worrying about nothing as my post said 17:35 - guess they haven't changed the clocks on FF yet


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

I am totally with Sarah (and greatly blame myself for being so absent) in missing the good old days when we chatted a lot more.
However, looks like there might be an impromptu get together in London? if so, may I join in? with some of you we had been talking about organising a get together in the near future, and Winegum's presence in London could be a great catalyst!
My only problem is that I have agreed to meet someone at work at 2PM that day, so couldn't be back in London before 4 - but I could work around it (even by moving my appointment if needed).

However, *Winegum*, the choice is yours... you are going to have a long day and may just want to focus on yourselves (plus your DH may not be up for meeting a bunch of ladies!).
In any case, great that you came up with a plan so quickly - well done! I keep everything crossed for you both.      

*Cat* - congratulations and a warm welcome to the little ones! How are you feeling?      

*Sarah* - sounds like you had a lovely break away and keeping yourself busy with nice things during your 2ww.
I am crossing everything for you!       
Were you given heparin as well? If I think back of my injection days I am feeling sick at the mere thought...

*Fred* - great news about your thyroid!    Ready to go then!
Yep, I did give the squatters planning permission, and I have no plans to evict them any time soon!

Sorry no more personals - I have to revise a presentation I am giving tomorrow, and I don't want to drag myself too long!

AFM - nothing to report! another two weeks of teaching and then my life will be a great deal easier. No lecture revision on Sundays for one!
Still feeling quite well and able to work at near-normal rhythms. My colleagues are quite helpful, and the boss has relieved me of some late afternoon meetings (with some prompting from the secretary I believe!), so I am still coping. When my lectures are over I'll start working from home more often.

A nice week to everybody!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Nice to see it busy on here again 

*CG* - Lovely to hear from you and so happy to hear that everything is going well for you. Not on Heparin, not sure what that is  But doing Gestone in the bum once a day, Fragmin once a day in the stomach, Cyclogest 3 times a day  and Progynova tablets 3 times a day...I'm a walking chemist  Oh and junior aspirin once a day. I'm constantly bloated and windy these days 

*Fred* - Lovely to hear from you, is your scan this Friday? Hope you get the green light. Are you at The Lister? My friends had tx there and really rated it highly, so you're in good hands. 

*Kdb* - We think alike 

*WG - *We'll let you decide about meeting up as you may not have time or feel up for it...but if you do as you can see there is a wee group that would all love to get together. But please don't feel any pressure as we all know what it's like when going for consultations and just the pressure of it all. 

*AFM* - All ok apart from the bloatedness and wind  just trying not too think about it all too much but every now and again I get waves of nervousness, excitedness and being absolutely terrified of the news this weekend might bring  . But I guess what will be will be and there is not one thing I can do to change that now. Did anyone watch OBEM last night, think it was last in the series. Finally they featured someone who'd suffered fertility problems...but my goodness what a tear jerker it was, even DH had a few tears in his eyes. Didn't enjoy this series as much as I felt they focused too much on teen/early 20s first time mums who got pregnant after one  Anyway that's all my news for now, hope all you other ladies out there are keeping well.

Loadsa love and hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## fred73

Sneaking on at work while my boss is eating his lunch so reckon I am safe for 5 minutes!!!

Winegum - Just wanted to echo what the others said that it would be nice to meet up but fully understand you have many more important things to deal with   

Scaralooloo - hope you are remaining pupo and for me I always want it to continue for as long as possible so however desparate I am to test I also don't want to know too    Have really good feelings for you so keep up the PMA     I couldn't bring myself to watch OBEM so instead am relying on my friends for all the gory details and off to see one for lunch and have cuddles with her 4 month old. Trouble is I never want to come back to work afterwards!!

hi to everyone else and hope the sun appears at some point today


----------



## Beanie3

Scaralooloo - Am really wishing for good news this weekend for you & dh


----------



## kdb

​+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ for you Scaraloo xoxoxo


----------



## joeyrella

Fingers crossed for you Scaralooloo

Sorry no time for personals today (don't know how you all do it!).  William is keeping me busy.  He's 21 weeks old now and weighs 19lb 2oz    He's had to have his first hair cut and has started to roll this week, I can't believe how time is flying by.


----------



## Winegum

You girls are the *BEST!*

Re: meeting up, I would absolutely love that.......but maybe another day? The truth is I will be with dh and will want to see you on my own (unless you all bring your dhs - now theres an idea  ), and our bus back from Victoria is at 3.30, so it's a very short visit and the amount of time I like to spend chatting is directly proportional to my more mega posts eg, I'd want to spend all day with you, it's impossible for me to do "quick"  . I'm not ruling it out though, just saying that I only have a small window, and I will have dh in tow. Judging by the enthusiasm for a meet, why don't we make it official. I am more than happy to come up for a weekend anytime and I know lots of us are London based but others could join too. (Beanie, I could pick you up on the M5  ) My interpretaion of kdb's icons is of drinking games with bottles of beer - not entirely appropriate considering, but how about it  - a picnic in the park if it's nice or someone pick a pub or restaurant for a long lunch? The only thing is I can't do Saturdays, only Suns. What do you all think?

*kdb *thanks again for all your encouragement and hints and tips 

*Scaralooloo: *ditto and       I'm holding my breath  I watched the first few of OBEM but stopped (although I have recorded it) as I found I couldn't bring myself to watch it anymore. I agree that the first series had a much more interesting mix of characters and couples and experiences. I might be brave and watch the last one though. Last series I was thinking, "One day that's going to be me" this series I was thinking "God, that's never going to happen to me" and I think that was because there weren't any inspirational role models on there!

*Fred:* Tell me more about the satellite option - I had wondered if this was poss because I could have my tx at a London clinic if so. My next closest clinic is Bristol Centre for Reproductive Medicine which is very good apparently, but maybe I need to cast my net wider now, and if I could have scans and bloods locally and only travel for the EC and ET, it could be doable.

*Joeyrella:* Ahhhhhh a lovely time of "firsts" for you. Even though you can't do personals, it's *lovely* to hear from you, so please keep popping in and giving us snippets 

I'm having a rare day off work tomorrow to attend the funeral of my SIL's father who has died suddenly of a massive tumour in his bowel  He was 67, my SIL is 30 and has a 15 month old. I want to go to support them in the circumstances. I'm sure many of you have lost people at too young an age and in shocking circumstances - sad isn't it?  It's in Coventry, a 3 hour plus drive for me so I'll have a rare opportunity to listen to radio 2 nearly all day  Anyone else doing anything much at the mo?

*Pg ladies - *Due dates please - don't be shy!

Big love
WG xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Winegum - Just wanted to say the clinic in bristol is ok, but does a one size fits all method. I had to really push for them to let me try and get to blasto as they said they don't usually offer blasto to anyone over the age of 35.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Thank you so much for all your support it really means so much to me    I'm hanging in there only 4 more days to OTD. Not sure if I'm going to test on Sunday though because if I get a BFN then it will somehow seem so much worse being mother's day and all that, but I'll see the temptation may get too much for me   

Beanie - Lovely to hear from you, hope you're starting to feel a bit stronger.   

WG - Completely understand about your visit, London is a hard enough place to get around on the best of days so when you have to cram a lot in it can be quite overwhelming. I'm totally up for a Sunday meet and if people are happy to come to London then selfishly I'm completely happy. I could come and meet people from train stations if you don't know your way around.   

Joeyrella - Wow, can't believe how time flies    Haircut and rolling already how wonderful   

Kdb - Love the picture    so cute. Hope you're well? Has the oven been fixed yet?   

Fred - Hello chick nearly scan day hurrah     

Amethyst - Hope you're well?   

Hello to CG, Trying, Dixie, Loopdy, Loopy, Princess, Xmasbaby, Huggies, and Cat hope you, bumps and baies are all doing well?   

Lots of love,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Another quick post while the boss is out for lunch   

WG - I am definitely up for meeting up and anywhere between London and Devon is fine for me as seem to be on that road at least once a month! Just a quickie about Satelite clinics although I only know about the Lister from my experience on FF to be honest. On the Lister thread there have been ladies from Jersey, Dublin and North of England who have had their scans etc at local clinics and then EC and ET at the Lister. I also read a diary of a lady who lived in Bristol and was at the Lister and she did the same thing. I know at the Lister there must be at least half a dozen different sets of tx as from talking to others they are all on something different to me even if just slightly different! They have an open evening once a month so if you were interested in them it may be worth going as this is what made me choose them   PM me if you have any questions on the Lister but is probably also worth contacting other clinics to see if you can do the same with them. I am really happy with the Lister by the way but think it is important for you to look at all the options   

Scaraloo - thought I should send you lots of       for great news at the weekend. Know I shouldn't encourage you to test early but if I was you I would test on Saturday   It is going to be good news so then you can enjoy Sunday even more     

kdb - love all your icons and hope the bump is growing well   

Hi to everyone else and hope you are not suffering with year end madness like me. Got to work at 8:45am yesterday and left at 7:45pm...sure that is not healthy   Only 2 more sleeps....


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi all

I'd love to come along too if we arranged a meeting, though I can only really manage London at the mo. And sooner rather than later if poss. We should work out what station you guys coming from outside of London will be nearest to and I am sure we can all work around that.

*Cat*, I don't think I ever properly congratulated you on the arrival of your boys! We were considering both of those names too, they are lovely! How are you coping?

*Loopdy*, how's Boo? And how are you? It's a crazily worrying time in the beginning. And the middle, and the end for that matter! We couldn't see or feel movement this morning. The boys were only fast asleep, but I am so glad I have my Doppler, it's so bloody reassuring when you are feeling lost.

*Winegum*, your poor DH sounded heartbroken. I am so glad you have both bounced back. You are going to get a plan of action sorted out with the infamous Dr G and that's the main thing. BTW, I get v. cold feet, hands and nose, so I don't think that should worry you too much - you'll certainly warm up when Dr G sorts you out  Good luck for Wednesday. Also, I definitely reckon it's worth trying a different clinic. Everyone seems to have a different approach and while this is such a precise science in one way, there are so many things that are outside of the doctors' knowledge, I think it's worth trying a different approach.

*Amethyst*, when is your next appointment darling? Hope you are ok.  

*Beanie*, hi there. Hope things are a little bit better?  

*Scaraloo*, I am very excited for you for this weekend. As Fred, I too would test early, but I always have - no patience here whatsoever  In any case, it's not that long left to wait - hang in there and stay sane. Your cocktail of drugs sounds absolutely nuts! For what it's worth, I think with two blasties your chances are excellent.

*Joyrella*, I can't believe how quickly William is growing! My parents kept the hair from my first haircut, I used to find it so fascinating looking at the supersoft feathery hair. He is such a big boy! Are you breastfeeding or bottlefeeding?

*Dixie*, hope you are all well and growing wonderfully.

*Xmasbaby*, hope you are feeling better and the OHSS symptoms have gone.

*Fred*, you lovely lady. Two sleeps is nothing! It's finally happening! In response to your question, our builders did sort out the plumbing, but we've discovered an electric fault now. The good news is that DP has nearly finished putting in the kitchen. Just a few adjustments and the tiling left. And then a quick paint job and revarnish downstairs -- we'll be done in two weeks. AND we have a washing machine, hurrah! I've been washing everything like mad terrifying DP into thinking that I am nesting. Your Paris trip sounds insane - I think you surely will have to slow down for the tx?

*CG*, I am totally impressed that you are not exhausted! Have you fixed your maternity dates yet? Are you going to take a year or six months? And have you made your buggy decision? Our little car seats arrived today and look very cute next to each other!

*Loops*, any tips for coping to pass on yet?

*AFM*, we've got lovely news! DP's dad has officially beaten lung cancer at a ripe old age of 78. It's doubly wonderful because his other son died of another form of cancer at 35, so we really weren't sure about his chances. He is mad as a hatter, but is much loved nevertheless.

XXXX


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, hope everyone is well.

Trying - gr8 news on ur Dp's dad! Also thought your comment bout the two little car seats was so cute! lol Hope ur doing well.

Fred - Wow u sound like a busy lady! Remember have sum "me time"!

Scaralooloo -Got everything crossed for u huni. Must admit, Im with the other girls, I'd test 2moro! lol We're such a bad influence, sorry! 

Winegum - Hope ur doing well huni.

Joeyrella - Awww how cute, his first haicut! They done stay babies for long eh? I've got my neice coming down tomoro, can't believe she's nearly 7 months already! Hope u and William are doing well.

Hi to Kdb, Beanie, Commutergirl, amethyst and everyone else. Hope ur all well.

AFM - Well OHSS seems to have gone! Lost 6lbs in fluid this week and swelling has gone down dramatically! Got back into my jeans today for the first time in 3 weeks. Was kinda worried when they started to disappear, but the hospital assured me thats normal. Back to work on Wednesday. As far as pregnancy is going, symptoms seem to come and go, although appetite has gone! lol Really went off any raw meat, was boaking doing my food shopping last week so been trying to have things thats easier on the eye, although not the healthiest I'll admit. Having the odd twinge and bout of nausea thru the day but nothing major so far. Cant wait until my scan for peace of mind. Take care everyone xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Just a quickie before I sign off for the day...i'm not going to test tomorrow, I'm not even sure I'm going to test on Sunday! To be perfectly honest I'm absolutely terrified to test and kind of want to leave it for as long as possible, but I'll see what Sunday brings. Just can't bare the thought of bad news!

Happy weekend one and all and believe me girlies when i do test i'll be sure to let you all know asap


----------



## kdb

Good lucky lucky lucky, Scaraloo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You could just leave it and see what happens in eight months' time


----------



## loopylisa73

Positive bubba vibes for Scaraloo

Will be on to chat later bubbas need feeding now.... no rest for the wicked lol xxxxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you scaralooloo, stay positive


----------



## fred73

Sorry this is going to be a me post except for one message first 

Scaralooloo - I'm with kdb - forget the test and wait and see    I usually spend the first 10 days of 2ww desparate to test then the last 4 days not wanting to know so fully understand however     and     when you do decide to find out   

So finally had my baseline scan today after shaking like a leaf for the last 2 days as I was so worried something was going to be wrong    But all good and even got to do my first sniffs at the clinic! Bit of a hiccup as I ordered my drugs lastOctober as thought we were going to start then and synarel has since been withdrawn. However doctor said it was ok to use so just hope it works ok now. Back of the throat taste not so good but have the jelly tots ready for the next sniffs    Next scan on 13th after 5 days of stimms so excited and apprehensive...

Hope you all have a good weekend especially all the new yummy mummies    You give us all hope so enjoy your day on Sunday as you more than deserve it   

Take care x


----------



## Winegum

Go *Fred*! Excellent news, especially about the jelly tots 

Go *Scaralooloo*!Thinking of you this weekend


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

Yes, I know it's early but I've been tossing and turning since about 4am!!! So finally got up at 7am to do the dreaded test and guess what...I got my   I am in complete shock, and haven't been able to stop shaking and crying as I was really preparing myself for bad news. DH said he knew it was going to work, bless him   

You're the first to know   Thanks for all the support ladies you're the best.   After what happened last time I'm just going to take it day by day and concentrate on each hurdle as it comes along and hopefully in less than 9 months time I'll be giving birth to 1 or maybe even 2 beautiful bundles of joy   

I am so, so happy...words cannot describe how I'm feeling today.

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Right, don't know what to do...I did a Clearblue Digital test first thing that said I was 2-3 weeks pregnant and then about 10mins ago I did another test a Boots Digital that said Not Pregnant   what is going on?? Can you get false positives Don't know what to do as I my hospital is shut until tomorrow, so I won't be able to get a blood test.

Scaralooloo xx


----------



## commutergirl

Sarah!
Try not to panic - as far as I know the likelihood of a false negative is much greater than that of a false positive, so I really think we are up for a celebration!
Maybe take another one to cross-check - or can't you ring the "emergency" mobile at CRGH and see if they can squeeze in a blood test?
I keep everything crossed              
but I have good vibes!


I send you a big hug      and look forward to hearing your updates. 


Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Thanks CG, I did ring the out of hours mobile at CRGH and the Doctor on didn't really say much except come in tomorrow for a blood test as that is the only way to get a 100% result. I just don't know what to think, I felt so overjoyed for about an hour this morning and now I feel terrible. DH is going to go out and get some more Clearblue tests and I'll do another one this morning. Nothing is ever straightforward is it!!!

Will keep you posted xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Sorry that it's all about me this morning...but just did another Clearblue test and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks again! Surely I can't get 2 false positives?!?!


----------



## kdb

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!

Woo hooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      

Personally I would trust the ClearBlue over the Boots - esp as you've now done them from different packs!!!!! (AND it's saying 2-3w again, not 1w.)

If you're really unsure you could try the First Response non-digital. I found the lines came up v quickly and much darker than the first two tests I did.

Here are some +++++++++++ to make the next 24 hours race by til you get your HCG numbers!!!!!!!

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## joeyrella

Fantastic Scaralooloo        

I'd trust the Clearblue all the way.  I did clearblue digital (loads of them   ) and they were spot on.  I also did some non-digital from Boots and no line even came up until a good few days after OTD, and then it was really faint.  You could check what concentration of HCG levels the boots test are testing for, but I think just try and relax and wait for your good news tomorrow


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Me too, me too! Congratulations! I founds the Boots one not very sensitive. The line wasn't only faint, it disappeared after a few days. I am with CG, it is much more likely that you will get a false negative, anything could have happened -- not enough urine, incorrectly positioned stick while waiting, faulty test. Whereas a false positive is highly unlikely -- the test would have to be contaminated with someone else's HCG to show pregnant! And now that you have two, I'd say it's time to believe it's happened! Big hugs and don't stress, you'll have good news tomorrow. You can always run out get a third one if you are not convinced. I have loads of internet cheapies left, I found them excellent and very very sensitive indeed. Very happy to meet and pass them on today if you are anywhere near North London. Finsbury Park is my station but I can pop down to Highbury or King Cross? Just PM me if you'd like that.
XXXX


----------



## commutergirl

Yeeeaaaahhhh!!!!
No, two false positives are unheard of! That's fantastic!!!!        
Hope you manage to have a good sleep before the numbers confirm, but this solves any doubts!
CONGRATULATIONS!


Will come back at some point with more personals - I am having my parents here for a few days. My mum came with loads of cot sheets and clothes for the babies and she wants to take me shopping on Tuesday (I am taking the day off).


Love to all, and enjoy the rest of the Sunday (I am revising   for my last class until 2012   )


Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## fred73

scaralooloo - I'm with the others, believe this is a BFP      as I can't believe that 2 tests can be wrong. I'm sure i have read that clear blue digital is the most accurate so it will be right      I can understand you being a bit apprehensive but the blood test will confirm tomorrow so take care


----------



## Loopdy

Scaraloo - I am soooooooooooo happy for you babes!!  It was so lovely speaking with you yesterday, I couldn't help be so excited and giddy for you!!!

You so deserve this great news along with all of us wherever we are on our journeys.

Really over the moon for you, here they come now it's official......

                               

Lots of love
Loopdy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello girlies,

Well I think I'm safe to say it's official, did another Clearblue this morning and it said 3+weeks this morning. Just back from the hospital and the nurse said she wouldn't bother calling me with blood results unless they needed to change the meds I'm on. She was 100% confident that everything was good.

Got my first scan booked in for the 19th April where I'll be approx 6 1/2 wks. I'm feeling really calm about everything and just want to keep my head screwed on, think I'm going to be a bit more cautious this time round especially after everything that happened last year. I'll just cross each hurdle as it comes and try and enjoy each day of this special, special present I've been given. I am so grateful and so very happy   

Thank you so much ladies for your continued support and friendship you truly are the best    For those ladies still waiting for your dreams to come true keep the faith it can happen and will.

Loads of love,
Scaralooloo xxxxx


----------



## fred73

Congratulations Scaralooloo     can never have too many dancing bananas!!! And from your story I am never buying Boots tests   Hope the 19th comes very quickly to reassure you further


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hey, Scaralooloo! Always nice to see another pee stick turn the right colour  Good to hear everything is well and that those numbers are clearly doubling! The 19th will be here in no time, and no blame yourself for the last time! Your body knows what to do this time. Remember the pumpkins 

Fred, your turn next! 

XXX


----------



## commutergirl

Sarah, that's fantastic!!!
Try not to think of the past - every pregnancy has a history of its own, so try not to panic, and have a easy, happy, beautiful pregnancy.
A big hug from me, and a wriggle from the lodgers.


Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

Official congrats, Sarah


----------



## Winegum

YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! WhoooopWhooooop!

      

  CONGRATULATIONS SCARALOOLOO & DH!!!  

Wishing you all the best honey, big love from WG xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

THANKS LADIES YOU TRULY ARE THE BEST


----------



## joeyrella

Yay Scaralooloo, I knew it would be good news today.  Fantastic!


----------



## Beanie3

Scaralooloo - Congratulations hunni xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Just a wee update from me, I had to pop into the hospital this morning to pick up some more drugs and the nurse said that my blood tests came back and they were really good, my HCG was well over a 1000 and she said don't be surprised if it's twins    still trying to accept the fact that I'm pregnant!

Hope you're all well?

Lots of love,
Scaraloolooxxxx


----------



## fred73

Great HCG Results Scaralooloo   And I have a feeling it could be 2 as well as this thread is doing quite well for twins   

Day 5 of sniffing for me and still no bleed which I am a bit concerned about but had acu tonight so going to see what she can do! Otherwise guess I will be calling the clinic tomorrow to see if it is a problem.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Scaralooloo

Fred - Acupuncture is amazing and they can do things to help bring on AF so I think you may be surprised! Are you at the London Acupuncture Clinic on Harley Stree? That's where I go, they're so good there. Good luck xx


----------



## prudunce

ahhhh lovely news Scaralooloo 
May i ask how many eggs u got at EC? as im the same age you and worry my eggs are grt quality?
Can i also ask what drugs u have been on for this cycle?

SOOO nice seeing positive news on here!!! Im sure it cheers all of us up and gives us hope!!
Id love an egg to go to day 5 but always too scared to let them go the extra 2 days,maybe going to blasto is the way to go for me nxt time!!


----------



## xmasbaby81

hi girls, 

Huge congrats scaralooloo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for u! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Prudence, they collected 10 eggs on EC day but it turned out 5 of them were immature, which left me with 5. Then come day 2 I had 4, day 5 I had 2 blastos and day 6 the froze one more blasto and the fourth didn't quite make it come day 6. So after all that I ended up with 3 blastos, 2 transferred and 1 frozen. I was amazed with my result never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd get to Blastocyst stage or even have enough eggs let alone good quality ones. I was on the long protocol, during stimming I was on 3 Menopaur powders, didn't have a great response to the Menopaur so they started me on this growth hormone drug which is wondrous and doubled the amount of follicles I had in literary days. So I was injecting Menopaur every day and then I had to inject this growth hormone every second day. I am also still on a tablet called Progynova which is some sort of hormone drug which I'm nearly finished. I still have to take Fragmin injections for blood thinning, Gestone injections for progesterone and 3 Cyclogest pessaries and Jnr Aspirin and will do for the first 3 months   ...I think that's it! Can I ask what clinic your at?   

Xmasbaby - How you feeling honey? Is it your first scan next week?


----------



## dixie13

Ahhhhh fantastic news Sarah!!!!! I'm soooooo happy for you, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi all
This is going to be a "me" post. We spent the day at the hospital yesterday as the scan showed up that Twinkle B is eating most of Twinkle A's food and their weight is now a kilo apart. (One is 5.5 and the other is nearly 8 pounds, though they are v. rough measurements). I was also told that despite what was reported to me earlier, I have borderline gestational diabetes, which is why one of the babies is so large and why presumably I have developed an insanely sweet tooth, having not really cared for sweets much before this. So our C section has been brought forward to this Friday, when we'll be 36w2d  

So the panic has really set in and I am going to be off here for a few days as we have masses to do in between a huge number of hospital visits. I am really happy with the ward I have been assigned to as they seem to be on the ball and rightly questioned the registrar's prescription and a couple of other instructions (one being about the ward to turn up to on the day of the C section!) 

Needless to say, we haven't had a wink of sleep and to add to it all I am having lots of Braxton Hicks, which are terrifying because they seem so real. So I'll be back soon, with two more in toe hopefully.

Good luck to Fred and those awaiting first scans. I am sure everything will be superb.
Lots of love,
Trying
XXXX


----------



## Scaralooloo

Trying...What, wow, exciting...it's happening!!! Gosh that must have been a bit of a shock to the system    Well I think the main thing is that you're getting properley looked after and closely monitored. The babies will both be fine I'm sure of it and once they're out Twinkle A will soon catch up weight wise. Look after yourself, that is the main thing for now and don't be rushing around the place doing too much. Are you having them at UCH?

I wish you and DH all the love and luck in the world and I look forward to hearing about the two new arrivals when you feel strong enough to get back on here.    

Lots of love,
Scaralooloo


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

I keep postponing a proper, long post, but as I keep checking what's up the latest updates were calling for a quick one.

*Sarah* - fantastic news! I was sure that three tests couldn't be wrong, but getting a number makes it a lot more real! And possibly twins! Wow!  

*Trying* -                I can easily understand you anxiety, but it looks like both your little ones have reached at least a respectable weight. So try not to worry (how easy it is for me to say this... I can imagine it is not so easily put into practice!), and think that you are going to meet them very soon!
Where are you having your C-section in the end?
I am thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!    

Love to all, and enjoy the spring

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Winegum

Trying: Wow! Just wanted to wish you all the very best and can't wait to hear further news!

Fred: realised I haven't acknowledged the start of your tx - after all this time and patience, you must be excited to finally be cycling.  I'm reading your diary and I hope everything goes really well

Hello to everyone else, quick one from me as on phone and supposed to be attending to my customers 

WG x


----------



## fred73

Trying - Just a quick post to say I will be thinking of you and your boys on Friday      Hope all goes to plan and looking forward to hearing all about them


----------



## joeyrella

Wow Trying, that's exciting and I expect terrifying all at the same time.  Will be thinking of you and your twinkles on Friday, hope everything goes smoothly for you and I'll look forward to your birth announcement x x x x x


----------



## Beanie3

Trying i am looking forward to hearing your news. Xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hey ladies,

All quiet on here again. How's everyone doing? Any news out there? Are we all experiencing this amazing weather? It's blumming gorgeous here in London, shame I have to work!

Trying - Will be thinking about you tomorrow   

Beanie - Big hugs to you as well   

Love and hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## princess29

Firstly Sarah massive congratulations hunny!!   I think its going to be    too!! 

AFM, 

I am in a bad pleace right now    the whole TTC and baby thing is getting me down, and I know im starting to get depressed about it but just dont know how to make things better. Im pulling away from everyone in my life, I dont want to speak to my friends as two of them in our group are PG and I just cant cope with being happy and not letting it affect me anymore, so am just avoiding them which is making me feel guilty, but a lot calmer than having to deal with it. At work if I overhear a PG related conversation (I work in a day nursery, and the staff room is next to my office so this happens most days) I want to just walk out, wereas normally I would plaster a smile on and join in I feel like I just cant do that anymore. My Mum is driving me crazy as shes always on the optimistic side about it all and at the moment I just can't see the 'other' side. And I just cant tell hubby how I feel because I want him to think im coping, when im actually heartbroken about our situation. 

Im also increasingly fustrated about not getting our refferal through even tho they said we would get it within 4 weeks, I have phoned today and apparently it is sitting on the consultants desk with 7 others and she is on annual leave!    I know it all takes time but I cannot see myself having treatment this year if we dont get it soon, I cant carry on like this I just want a family of our own and I just feel like tearing my hair out over it all. 

I have been thinking of going privately but after trying to find out more today it seems that I need a GP refferral anyway and the first appointment she has is the 5th May, I did talk to my GP and she did say that she will look into things in the meantime, but it still looks like im in the same boat and its just a waiting game.    So what can I do I feel so lonely and no one seems to want to help! 

I really dont know what to do.


----------



## Beanie3

Princess

Hunni I am so sorry to see you like this, the fact you have come on hear to talk about how you feel is a good step. Not sure how to get rid of that empty, lonely feeling    i'm still trying to work that one out myself. But please do talk to dh, the worse thing I did was come accross that I was coping and it caused alot of heartach but now we have both agreed to be honest about how we both feel. Now he knows he has been amazing.  I don't feel so bad for feeling like this.

Sending you a massive hug


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Princess    I could have written that myself after my MC last year when I felt so low and alone. When you want something so bad and everything seems to be against you it's the hardest thing in the world. But like Beanie said try and talk to your DH as talking really helps, stop pretending to the world that you're coping because you're adding extra pressure on your already heavy shoulders. I had counselling before I got pregnant last year when IUI wasn't working and I felt like it was never going to happen and then I had it after the MC, to help me deal with what had happened and how I was going to move forward. If you can why don't you ask your GP if you can be referred for some as it would really help you deal with what's happening. I don't think you need to be referred by your GP if you go private, but I could be wrong. I know everything feels like forever I know it did for me, but try and use this time to get yourself into the best possible frame of mind, physically and mentally give yourself something to focus on. I know it helped me, I joined the gym and I kept telling myself I have at least 6 months to get myself in good shape and I think it helped. It's all easier said than done though as we all well know. But don't be alone, come and talk to us if you need someone at least everyone on here can relate to how your feeling.

Love and hugs to you      
Scaralooloo


----------



## Loopdy

Princess,

So sorry to read your message, I know exactly how you feel as do others only too well.    It's the feeling that sometimes, no matter how close you are to your friends, family and even DH that nobody could understand how awful the feelings can get sometimes.  I once explained it to my DH that I couldn't step out of my body, the thoughts were with me every step of the day.  Waiting for my body to do something either start AF, 2ww, drugs, it was endless.  He was great and it did help to fully explain that I wished sometimes I could step out of myself for a break.

As Scaralooloo said, and I remember doing the same, take some this time for yourself.  I decided to loose weight which gave me something else to focus on and lost a stone which made me feel better.  It gave me a bit of control back.

I'm not sure how you go about private, if you can go with the clinic you are already at, don't you just tell them.  May is just next month, try and keep that in your mind.  I know it will drag but just keep thinking, next month.

I did the same last year, I hardly saw my friends even though they were so supportive.  I was sick of not being able to give them good news so instead of talking about the bad, it was easier to stay away.

I am sending you a big hug, you're not along and I think it's important that you're honest with DH, he is probably feeling the same and you can give one another the support you both need.

Lots of love sweetie,

Loopdy
xxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

*Princess: *I recognise myself in your post. It reminded me how sometimes, the pain and difficulty of this whole business just hits you and makes you angry and upset and it feels very difficult to move beyond it. In particular you feel very frustrated at how the weeks become months and months become years, very fast, and yet you seem to be taking 1 step forward and 2 steps back. You are right to lash out here amongst those who understand entirely where you are coming from and I'm glad you have because this is what we are all on here for. I hope we can offer you some comfort. All I can do is relate my own experience. I think you are at a transition - you have had a lot of tx, you are about to have more, you still have no answers and you see time just ticking on and before you know it it will be Christmas 2011 and you will be no further on. While I sympathise entirely, believe me I do, and I just want to give you a great big hug, what I'm going to say may not be what you want to hear, but again, it is only from my experience that I can offer help. Firstly, what I did in times like this was to learn acceptance and patience. It's very hard, but in reality, what can you do but let it all wash over you while maintaining a calm dignity? OK, this is the next bit...you accept this is happening to you, accept the interminable waiting, accept that no-one except your dear FFs gives a s***, accept maybe it will be more long term than you hoped, start thinking in terms of years rather than months, accept you have a new lifestyle and a new relationship with your friends and those around you, accept that when you look back on your life, IF will be a big part of your late twenties/early thirties, then, do what Scaralooloo said - take a deep breath, find a reserve of strength, and get proactive. Firstly, with your tx. I know it is impossibly difficult when you are in-between tx and you don't know what is happening, it makes you feel so insecure, but believe me, you WILL get that appointment and the ball WILL get rolling. In the meantime, why not research other clinics in case you do want to go privately in the future? All it takes is a standard referral letter from your gp to any clinic of your choice - they just print them out and sign them. Secondly, tell your Mum how you want her to be with you. Tell her that what you want from her and that optimism isn't helping you at the moment. Mum's do have it hard, as we change our minds about how we want to be treated - sometimes we don't want to talk, other times we do. Shut your door at work or take your ipod (probably not practical I know, you might just have to put up with the work conversations, but at least have some treats in your desk) . Thirdly, with your life, talk to your dh, make a plan of action for tx and your life as a couple. Put yourselves fist, have s** in the afternoon, try to laugh and live in the moment a little bit. See your friends when you want to see them and if it is too much effort or too painful then don't see them. If they have kids they won't be that bothered as they will be busy with the kids. Don't complain and don't explain, just carry on. This is how I have made sense of it myself - I am exhausted of getting angry. Instead I am quietly biding my time, determined to have my moment in the delivery room, whether that is when I am 38 or 45. You can and will do it Princess. If you ever want to meet a fellow Devon based FF I am more than happy to meet you somewhere for a chat and to share stories and experiences. In the mean time, take care.
Love and big hugs
Winegum xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

It has been very quiet on here over the weekend so I am hoping you have all been out enjoying the sunshine   

trying - been thinking of you all over the weekend and looking forward to hearing your news whenever you get chance   

sarah - Hope the next 10 dys fly past for you as I know you will be waiting to see    Lots of sun though hopefully this week which always make time go quicker for me!

winegum - hope you are not working too hard    Just wanted to mention that the last time I went to the clinic I noticed a couple being given a tour around. You may already have stuff planned when you are up seeing Dr G but if you have time it could be worth having a look around a couple of clinics. at least would give you an idea of the differences   

beanie - hope things are ok with you     Don't forget we are here if you need us   

loopdy - not long until your 12 wk scan now. Which day do you get to see your little one again   

princess - sorry to hear you are having a tough time    i think the others and especially Winegum have given you some really good advice already but thought I would just add a couple of things. Firstly I did not have to be referrred to the private clinic by my GP. I did get a referral through a private doctor I see for medicals through work but actually my clinic would have accepted me without it. As WG suggested, do some research and give them a call to see what their procedure is. For waiting, I also had to wait 6 months while they sorted out my thyroid levels and I spent the 1st 3 months just being angry. Certainly didn't help and when I was told I had to wait again I told DH we had to go away. Just had 5 nights away together relaxing and has done more for our relationship than I could have imagined. Also I am so much more positive on this cycle purely from lazing around and spending the afternoons in bed together!!! Reminded us why we were together and that it wasn't just to have a baby. Still what I want more than anything but it will come when it is ready. Could you go away for a couple of days? The most important thing is to find something which will calm you down. I also now have a relaxation CD in my car for the way home. Bit less swearing at other drivers now!! Also with the pregnant friends (I had a text announcing one this morning), I just remind myself how much they want the baby and arepleased they are not following my journey. Please take care of yourself and talk to us when you need us as we all understand     

Hi to all the other ladies, babies and bumps. Hope you have been enjoying the sunshine and sorry for not more personals    

AFM - Day 3 of injections today and all going ok. Actually feeling very positive and keep telling myself that this is the cycle that will work for me. Just have to keep that going for another 4 weeks!!!! Dh and I are also getting on really well which I think helps but maybe it is because I am letting him watch golf for 4 hours every night    So pleased that it finishes tonight as I am so bored and running out of reading material!!! Anyway scan and bloods on Wed so we will see then if anything has been going on inside.

Have to go and make a salad as chicken all ready. Lots of yummy protein! Hope you all have a good week and the sunshine stays a bit longer


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all have been enjoying this weather, been manic few weeks at work   . But bit less stressed now. 
Been to seen a different gp and we have agreed that the rash I have been suffering for months is not hives but something else so the doc is running tests to see if we can pin point what the problem is. Have gone a bought a clear blue fertility monitor just to give our less than 5% chance better odds     feeling a little positive about it all. Just want to get my body back to normal. No more rash, lump removed still waiting on op date.

Fred - Hope you get some good news on weds.

Sending hugs to you all


----------



## kdb

Beanie, I'm glad your new GP is being supportive. Sending you     and     

---

Girls - please remind me who was keen / local for a London "Meet Winegum" Sunday?  I know there was CG, Sarah, Fred (?)... any others?

Let me know and I'll pm you all to sort out some possible dates   

xoxo


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Thank you so much for your messages, I havn't been able to reply until today as the laptop at home is broken so had to wait until I was back at work. I did however manage to read them on my iphone and it was wonderful to listen to advice from people who actually understand rather than people trying their best to understand but dont really have a clue - in the nicest possible way!! 

I am feeling a bit better and slightly more clearer, certainlly better than how I felt on Thursday anyway.    

So I have had long talks over the weekend with Hubby and my parents about how I am feeling, and admitted im not sure how much longer I can do this for, I explained how I felt bitter about what we have been through so far with regards to the mc's as I think people seem to forget we have had two losses on top of everything else and it make me angry as too me it was a massive thing to except and deal with.   

I also explained that I have gone past the point of listening to 'you will get there, be patient' blah blah blah   and after it all my parents have offered to pay for us to go private, which is fab. However I am still in limbo about how I feel as I could go to the GP get refferred and pay for the sake of a few weeks and getting this bloody consultant to get off her lazy ass and write my refferal!! 
The way im thinking is my parents had offered to pay for a 2nd IVF if the first does not work so I think we shouldnt have to pay because people are not doing there job correctly.   

I have also spoken to the clinic we are being refferred too (our courrent on only does IUI so we have to be refferred to a new one) and explained that it is purely down to not being able to get the consulant to write the letter and they are appalled that she has gone on holiday with it sitting on her desk! My GP is also not happy and I imagine by now has spoken to her secretary, so I think something might happen soon if we keep pushing. Do you think it is worth me calling and badgering the secretary soon? The other option is another clinic 100 miles away that we can go too without a refferral but I think its just too far for us to travel. I am also going to see if my GP will sort out some counselling again, I did have some early last year and after our first MC, and it did make a difference. 

So anyway im still in the same place really as we have not got very far but am hoping that something is being done even if I dont feel like it.   , I am also seeing some friends on Wednesday and have decided not to pretend to them that everything is fine, if they ask I am going to be truthful, so they know im struggling. I dont want to be running around, going out and pleasing everyone else right now so hopefully they will understand and give me some space. 

Me and Hubby have also decided to take some holiday between Easter Monday and the Royal Wedding giving us about 10 days off    I am going to try and see about having some days away somewhere but think it might be too expensive with the Bank Holiday    so we will more likely just do some day trips and long lunches. We are lucky where with live so have some beautiful places to visit around us. I am hoping by the time I go back to work I might have some good news from the clinic. 

So I am trying to make myself feel a bit more positive and the sunshine this weekend is helping! xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

Nice to see a bit of action on here over the weekend 

*Trying* - Thinking of you loads and hope everything went well on Friday, look forward to hearing your news when you have the strength to tell us. 

*Fred* - Lovely to hear you so positive  keep it up if you can as it helps wonders and you'll sail through tx. Really pleased everything seems to be going well for you, long may it continue, good luck for scan and you are completely right to believe that this cycle will work for you     

*Kdb* - Hello to you and bump, hope you're both doing well and you're enjoying the glorious weather we've been having  I'm definately up for a meet, would be lovely to see you again and to meet the others. 

*Beanie* - So glad to hear you've changed your GP, hopefully you'll start getting some answers now  Also wonderful to hear you're going to give  another go...you never know what may happen maybe a break was all you needed. Stay positive honey, and hold onto your hopes and dreams.  

*Winegum* - Hello honey hope you're not working too hard  When is your visit to Dr G? I hope he can answer your questions and put you on the right path. Did you have a look at CRGH? Hope you're well and feeling more positive. Nearly Easter, you got your eyes on any particular chocolate egg, I can't make my mind up...  Speak soon honey 

*Princess* - Thinking of you and remember we're always here for you when you need to chat, rant, or just have a cry. Don't go through this on your own.  

*Loopdy* - A week today...  

*Xmasbaby* - Hope your scan goes well this week 

Hello and hugs to Commutergirl, Joeyrella, Dixie, Cat, Huggies, Loopy and Prudence...have I missed anyone

AFM - I'm ok, a bit up and down, scared to get too excited and panicking when I don't feel any symptoms. I keep telling myself that it's still early days but I just would prefer to be chucking up every 5 mins then I would know everything is ok. I'm mainly feeling tired, occassional nausea more extra saliva in my mouth than anything and when I take my bra off at night my boobs are sore but that's it. Still getting a pulling/cramp type feeling in my stomach. But nothing else. I know I shouldn't read to much into this at the moment, but I do worry about it all as I couldn't bare to go through what I went through last year again. Got my first scan a week tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get some good news then. I know I'm mad but I did another Clearblue test yesterday and it said Pregnant 3+ weeks which would be right, so I guess my HCG levels must be still pretty high. Anyway enough from me...I shall try and keep positive the best I can. I just want to feel excited rather than scared!

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxxxx

P.s: *Princess* - Just seen your message as I was about to post this, You sound a bit more positive which is fantastic. Take each day as it comes and take small steps. So glad you have managed to tell people how you are feeling, this all helps within the bigger picture. Get on the phone to your GPs secretary today, phone them everyday if needs be remember they are a public service and should be doing everything they can to help you...don't worry about making yourself a nuisance this is too important and your life is currently in their hands so push, push, push. It's lovely that your parents have offered to pay for 1 cycle, but you're right you are entitled to 1 on the NHS so make sure you get that. Don't hide your feelings from anyone, as it's more pressure on you, it's good that you're starting to open up hopefully this will help you move forward. Keep fighting


----------



## princess29

Hi Scaralooloo, 

I think its perfectly normal to worry about it all, especially after a loss, I know after my 2nd BFP especially I was a nervous wreak! Im sure everthing will be fine, the 3+ is a good indicator of that!    

Thank you for you reply, I will be coming on here more these days I think as it has really helped 'talking' about it all with you ladies    I am going to call the secretary today, wish me luck!


----------



## fred73

Very quick post as I keep getting caught on here by my boss and although I don't think he sees what site it is, what he does see is me frantically trying to close something   

kdb - I am up for a meet up if we can get something planned as would be really good to meet everyone   

princess - hope you got on alright with the secretaries   Why are they always so scary   

scaralooloo - sending you lots of my       as this is your time    

beanie - pleased to hear that a new gp has a different perspective which can make all the difference    Enjoy plenty of fun time with DH too with the monitor tells you too or not   

Hi to everyone else and hope the sun is still shining with you   

AFM - told my boss this morning about having an op and needing time off and he said to take whatever time I need so that is another task done and a bit less stress   Hope wednesday comes fast!!


----------



## princess29

fred73,      I am always gettin caught too!        

Glad to hear you boss is ok with you having time off, mines really good about it all tto, makes things less stressful! Good luck on Wednesday.        

AFM,      I have just plucked up the courage and called the secretary    and you never guess what, my letter is only bloody being sent out today.      She asked my name and then straight away said she was typing it this afternoon to be sent today. I think my GP has been on the phone myself!! Im delighted, over the moon, doing a dance excited right now!!  

The new clinic said it would be about 3 weeks from them getting our letter until appointment so fingers crossed it shouldnt be too long. Im going to start getting myself into shape now so any tips on what I should be doing would be fab.


----------



## Winegum

*Princess: * Go girl! You have been very proactive, even though you feel like nothing has changed, just read your post back - 10 out of 10 for effort on your part, lets hope it pays off 

Another weekend has just flown by and no time for FF for me, but I have had a *blind date*  with an FF who I have discovered lives very near me. I found her when i was searching for ladies who have had tx far from home. She was able to reassure me that it is possible! It was lovely to meet someone who actually gets it and to talk. It would be lovely to meet you lot too  Sorry no other personals, but you are all always in my thoughts. More from me later in the week xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Princess* - I agree with Winegum it's great to see you being so proactive you go girl and don't give up until you're satisfied with the answers that you get 

*Winegum* - How lovely you were able to meet up with a fellow FF, it is nice to have someone to talk to who just gets it! 

AFM - Well I had a little bit of a scare this morning a bit of brownish blood when I wiped (sorry tmi) so in a blind panic I phoned the hospital first thing thinking the worst...as you do. They weren't too concerned by it but told me to come in and they would test my HCG and progesterone levels. So here comes the good bit my HCG levels have gone up from 2130 which they were last Monday to 23890...that's pretty good isn't it That surely means I have a viable pregnancy in there! Roll on next Tuesday's scan that's all I can say.

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Hi Ladies
Sorry no personals from me for a while.  I am busy getting ready for my immunes consultation on Monday.  Have been lurking on FF all night, but no time to post.  Just wanted to let you all know I haven't forgotten about you and will be back with a mega post of personals just as soon as I can.  In the meantime, take care and lots of love to you all.


----------



## fred73

Hello ladies

Just a me post from me too apart from to send    to scaralooloo for her scare although your HCG levels sound amazing   

Had my scan today and all looking good. They said I had a cluster of follies (didn't ask how many but from the drawing I am reckoning 10-15) and all looking good. Forgot to ask about my lining but I am guessing if anything was wrong they would have told me! Sticking to the same dose unless I get a phone call after 4pm from the blood test results to say any different. Back to the clinic on Fri for another scan and then probably again on Mon with EC on Wed   After all this waiting I can't believe it is finally happening!!

Hope you are all having a good day


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Fred* - How very, very exciting  full steam ahead for you now woo hoo!!! Everything sounds really good and your body is obviously doing what it's meant to be doing so that is great news! Before you know it you'll be on the 2WW. I have everything crossed for you that this is your time  Stay positive  and strong and you'll sail through this. Good luck for tomorrow. 

*Winegum* - Good luck for Monday, hope Dr G can shed some light and put you on the right path which will help you and DH achieve your dreams. Let me know how you get on 

*Loopdy* - Monday's your big day as well...how exciting 

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well 

Afm - Well symptoms are starting to kick in, have noticed that if I don't eat on a regular basis then I start to feel really sick, and the hunger pangs are icredible it's like I'm starving myself!!! The tiredness is getting more pronounced as well and by late afternoon I could just curl up and sleep under my desk. So it's all good, just want to get to my scan though and then I'll start to feel a bit more confident.

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## princess29

Winegum, glad to hear you have someone to talk too, it always helps! Good luck on Monday.

Fred73, sound like it is going great for you hun, keep up the good work.   

Scaralooloo, Is horrible having a scare hun but glad all seems to be going ok for you, and the sickness is a great sign.   

AFM, still no letter yet but hoping it will be on the doorstep when I get home. We shall see.    If not I will be calling the secretary again tommorrow.


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies!


Sorry haven't been on here for a while, but the ickle pickles are keeping me busy!!! They are both doing well with Finley weighing 8lb 14.5 oz and Freddie 8lb 9.5oz which is fabulous as they are just over 5 weeks old now and are adorable!!!


Just wanted to say a HUGE HUGE HUGE congratulations to Scaraloo. I am sure everything will be fine this time, but can totally understand why you are worrying at every symptom. I did when I was pregnant until 11 weeks and then I was fine and could really enjoy being pregnant. It will come to you i am sure.


Trying - hope everything went well on Friday, Your boys will be exactly a month younger than mine. It's a whirlwind to begin with and a huge shock, but hope you are all happy and healthy.


Love and hugs to you all and here's hoping for some more BFP's on here soon.


Cxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hey girls, just a quick post to say scan went well today and I'm having twins!! Two clear heartbeats and both measuring 8 weeks and 2 days. So excited!! Hope ur all well x


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Xmasbaby* -    spin      spin     woooooooooo hoooooooooooooo  that is brilliant news!!! Congratulations to you and DH you both must be over moon. Really happy for you


----------



## Winegum

I think we'd better rename this thread - The ex IUI girls have twins thread 
Congratulations Xmasbaby!  A lovely surprise, and you are in good company. I wait the next twin announcement with much excitement...you know who I mean


----------



## Beanie3

Xmasbaby - Congratulations     Really please for you both xx


----------



## joeyrella

Wow this is so the twins thread. I feel like I've been short changed! I'm thrilled for you Xmasbaby, big congratulations. 
Roll on our next twins announcement


----------



## cat1608

xmasbaby - congratulations!!!! Twins are soooooooooooo special. Enjoy your pregnancy and take care xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

You too Beanie and to all you other lovely ladies   

I'm off to singa longa Grease tonight with some friends, feeling really sick though, I'm ok if I keep eating so while there all drinking I shall have a bag of treats


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi all
Just a quickie. We are back and very well. Trying time at the hospital for all -- we stayed for 5 days (I think!) due to feeding issues, weight, a little jaundice and no milk from me due to being nil by mouth for 30 hours before the op. But it's amazing. The boys are beautiful -- one blonde and looks like me, the other brunette and looks like DP. I cannot really do much due to no sleep and the doctor today couldn't understand what I was saying. But all is well and we are so very happy, it makes me want to weep. They were both just under 7 pounds, which is great for 36 weeks. The only thing is their sucking reflexes are not quite there yet so I have ignored everyone's advice and have managed to put weight on them by feeding with a syringe. Pumping lots of milk now. Loopy, I don't know how you do it, I have to top up as mine eat 80-90 ml each at each meal! I am producing 130-140ml every 3-4 hours but it's not enough.
I am rambling. I will catch up with the thread and love to you all. Thank you for your wonderful support all this time.
XXXX


----------



## Scaralooloo

Trying - wonderful to hear from you and congratulations on your two new arrivals! I bet they're gorgeous. It sounds like you've had a tough time but I bet it's worth every minute. What have you named name? Big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Trying - So lovely to hear you are home with your bubba's xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Going to have to be a reasonably quick post tonight as my lazy Sunday afternoon turned into a last minute shopping trip with a friend as she has a wedding reception to go to tomorrow and nothing to wear! She finally chose something at 3:55pm just before the shops shut    Never mind, was good to catch up with her as she has a 4.5 month old as was telling me about the joys of breast feeding!!

Trying - Great to hear that all is good with all 3 of you     Looking forward to hearing more after you have got a bit more time and sleep      

Scaralooloo - Pretty sure that tomorrow is your scan so hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing how many are in there     With the history of this thread obviously we are all wondering but i know as long as one or two are healthy that is all that matters     by the way, how was the Grease sing-a-long?

Winegum - Guessing you may have headed up to the Big Smoke today? Hope all goes well tomorrow and looking forward to hearing what you think about Dr G as he is part of one of my future plans   

Beanie - Really pleased to see you are still keeping an eye on us as often wonder how things are with you   

xmasbaby - Congrats on the scan       and even more exciting that another set of twins. Did you have any idea? At least you will be able to get lots of advice from all the experienced ladies on here   

Cat - great to hear that you are all doing well. I'm guessing they have their own personality traits already?  

princess - any sign of your letter?  

Hope the rest of the ladies have enjoyed a relaxing sunny weekend although those with little ones, I am guessing things are not quite as relaxing as they used to be!

AFM - Had another scan on Friday and had 11 follies between 8-15 mm so continued on same dose for the weekend and then back to the clinic tomorrow to be told date for EC. Was still looking like Wed when I went on Fri and by the amount of action I could feel yesterday I am hoping that will still be the same. My only concern was if my lining was too thick at 12+mm but I haven't found anything in the books to say it would be so will just wait and see tomorrow. Excited that this could be the week when our lives start to change forever     

Have a good week all x


----------



## princess29

Hi everyone, hope you all had good weekends, I actually had a really nice one!   

Cat, glad to hear you little boys are doing so well!   

Xmas Baby, wow twins    you must be delighted!! Congratulations again. xxx

trying, massive congrats on you baby boys!! 

Fred73,  great news on everything going so well, I hope today goes just as well.xxx

Saralooloo, yuck sickness sucks   it will be totally worth it today tho when you see your bubba, cant wait for an update.   

AFM,

My letter arrived on Friday so the clinic should have had it the same day! Made me a bit sad seeing everything in black and white like that especially the MC's    but wonderful that we finally have gotten the referral so heres to looking forward and up! xxx


----------



## fred73

Hello all

Very quick me post to say EC is on Wed and they said 10-15 follies looking good so just have to hope there are some nice juicy eggs in some of them      Been treating myself like DH's plants over the weekend, plent of food and water, sunshine and sitting around    It is working for the tomato plants so hopefully will be the same for me   

Have to be at the clinic at 7:30am but not like to go down until 11am so hopefully will get to update you all in the evening. 

Have a good week


----------



## Scaralooloo

Fred - Hurrah   it's all go, go, go for you now.      let's  hope there's lots of juicy eggs in there and with that amount of  follicles i'm sure there will be. Lets hope the Easter Bunny works some  magic for you this week. Wishing you all the luck and love in the world      
  ot
  Princess - Really pleased that things are starting to look a bit brighter   I'm sure now that they letter has gone out things will start moving pretty quickly. Keep strong and   Sending you lots of love      
  
  Sorry for the lack of personals but feeling pretty shattered after  spending all morning at the hospital. I had another bleeding scare this  weekend, so had my scan changed from tomorrow to today. So I just want  to let you all know that we saw our beautifuly healthy baby just one   but we're more than happy with that   I'm just so relieved that everything's ok so far and bubba is growing at a good rate. I'm officially 7wks today. They won't scan me again until my 3 months unless anything happens. So I hope I get through the next 5 weeks without going to   

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaraloolooxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Hi ladies

I've just departed Victoria on my 5.25 hour coach journey home and how better to spend it than catching up with all my FFs!  I'm on  my phone so won't be able to maintain my usual standards of formatting and icon usage.

Commutergirl: when are you giving up work?  How are you and when are you due?  

Loopdy: long time no hear - how are you and your bump?  Have you had a scan today?

Beanie: always lovely to hear from you.  Hope you get to the bottom of your rash and that you don't have too long to wait for your op.  How are you feeling in yourself these days?

Cat1608: lovely to hear from you and glad the boys are doing really well.

Fred:it's lovely  to read you so positive, and yes, I dearly hope this is a week you look back on as the one that changed everything.  You seem yo have had a textbook cycle so far.  Are you at heathens today?  The bus has just left and me and dh now have the front seats!  We bought some treats in m&s which is a bucket of toffee crisp bites- yum!  Also enjoying some chocolate limes on the journey. Mmmm.  I will be thinking if you tomorrow and sending you bigs hugs.

Princess:  yay- finally got your appointment.  I know exactly what you mean about seeing it all written down and wondering how it has come to this, but focus on the start of your ivf journey and be positive.  Looking forward to hearing how it goes.


Scaralooloo:  so pleased to hear all is well and to read you so relieved.  I'm delighted for you, special hugs to you

Is that it?  Thought I would be hours doing personals!  I've been through all the posts since my last one and it has been quite quiet on here apart from snippets of lovely news.  I'm quite glad we didn't arrange a meet today as Dr G was running over half an hour late and we didnt leave TDL until 1330, straight to Victoria for "breakfast", then a short walk to the coach station.  I am coming up again on 9th May, again a Monday, for the lister open evening and I have also booked myself in with Dr G for a FU providing my results are all back.  If they are, I will potentially have quite a bit of free time that 
day so if anyone wants to meet for lunch or whatever pencil it in and I will confirm.  If I don't see dr g that day it's likely I'll be up the following week.  Anyway, I had an unusually restless night having anxiety dreams about getting to see Dr g but once we got there my nervousness evaporated.  We had a good consultation and I was encouraged that Dr g put our chances higher than my previous consultant.  That was after I told him that we were being realistic about our future.  We are havings lots of tests and hopefully some of them will shed some light.  Feeling strangely calm and confident that we have taken a necessary step.  The bus is making me sleepy so I'm going to sign off now,

Love to you all and anyone I haven't mentioned 
WG xxx


----------



## kdb

I can do lunch on 9th May!!!










Fred - LOL at your tomato plants analogy  Enjoy the drug-free day tomorrow, and all the best for Weds xoxo

Sarah - fab news! Congratulations!!! We'll do our best to keep you sane over the next five weeks xoxo


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Winegum - Glad appointment went well today, hopefully they can give you some info

Fred - Great news on the follies, here's to even better news on weds

Scaralooloo - So pleased to see they got you in, hope its made you feel little clamer after your scare, but its great they are keeping an eye on you. 

Princess - So glad you finely got your letter, heres to things finely happening 

Sending hugs     


Well ladies I am doing good, have got hold off a clear blue monitor to hopefully find my peak but will also be monitoring my basel temp. Realise that chances are slim but gotta try. Feel as I have turned a corner, there still days when I want to say why not me    and I am sure they will always be there but I am slowly moving forward.


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

as usual the posts build up faster than I manage to reply...
I am popping in just for a quick one.

*Trying* - welcome to the boys and congratulations to you both!   7 lbs each... I am impressed! This will surely make for an easier start for them and for you.

*Winegum* - glad that your appt went well.     for the next moves!

*Fred* -     for tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you.

*Sarah* - Great news about your scan.   5 weeks will pass before you know. Was it your last scan at CRGH? Will you stay with UCH for your antenatal care?

Re the 9th of May, it will be my first day off work (yay! can't wait for the moment I will set up my autoreply "I am on maternity leave" - with the implicit subtitle "so whatever you are emailing me about it is not my problem"...), so it would be lovely to meet up!... providing I can still carry my bulky self around  
Off for a scan in half an hour - hopefully will manage a proper post very soon!
In the meantime, big hugs to everybody, and sorry about my prolonged absence from this thread!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

Gorgeous day, just a shame I've got to work   

CG - Lovely to hear from you and not long for you now, how exciting    Hope today's scan goes well, it must be amazing to see how the lodgers are growing. Look after yourself   

Beanie - Good to hear that things are slowly but surely looking a bit brighter. Hang on to the hope as that's all any of us have. Some days will be easier than others that's for sure. But good to hear from you   

Kdb - How's bubba?   

WG - Have you recovered from your busy day out yesterday? Sounds like it was a positive day though which is great news and hopefully questions will be answered very soon.   

Fred - Thinking about you for tomorrow, how exciting   

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, sorry just a quick one from me today as very busy.

I might be able to make the 9th, but it will depend on where you plan to meet as I'm on a course till 2pm. If it happens let me know and hopefully I might be able to get away for an hour.

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Good luck for tomorrow Fred


----------



## Beanie3

Fred - Good luck for tommorrow


----------



## Winegum

Thinking of you Fred


----------



## fred73

Thanks for your messages. Still at clinic and got 17 eggs    Will catch up properly with you all tomorrow


----------



## Beanie3

Fred - That is good news, here's to lots of strong embies xxx


----------



## kdb

Phwoar!!  Ding dong, Fred - well done!


----------



## Loopdy

Fred, that's fantastic news!!!!!  You must be so relieved.

Just a quick post, need to catch up.  Hope everyone is well, had our 12 weeks scan on Monday, Little Boo was jumping around and wouldn't then get in position.  Then, nodded off!!  Had to go pee in an attempt to wake up the little rascal so did some jumps whilst in there (of course holding the large knockers!) and realised that in the excitement of the day had put my underwear on inside out!  Thankfully got a picture and a measurement for the Downs Test, looking good so far, 1.5mm and they wanted it below 3.5mm.

Love to everyone.
xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Fred -    wow weeeeeee....check you out! That's fantastic news, hopefully you'll get more good news tomorrow. Look after yourself


----------



## Winegum

Excellent result Fred, well done.  Hope you get s bumper crop of lovel embies from your lucky 17 
Looking forward to hearing about your progress.

Just quickly, I am definitely coming up to London and I'm taking appointments!  I'm free for dinner on Sunday 8th May if anyone wants to meet me - I arrive at Victoria at 1720.  I've got an appointment on Mobday 9th at 10, should allow an hour, and then I'm free until I attend The Lister open evening at 6.  Getting train back from Paddington after that and I'm coming on my own.  Hope to arrange some meetings! PM me if you want


----------



## fred73

Thanks all for your kind wishes. Ended up phoning the clinic at 12:15 as still hadn't heard from them (they reckoned they had called both our phones earlier  ) and from the 17, 12 were mature and 11 fertilised so really pleased with that. We have ET provisionally booked for 1pm on Satuday but they will call before 9am if we have at least 3 good embryos still going to change it to Monday. Fingers crossed now   

Loopdy - really pleased to hear your scan went well in the end and that all is looking good   

Hi to everyone else and I will catch up properly over the weekend but supposed to be working from home at the moment   

Enjoy the long sunny weekend


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,  

looks like I am always several pages behind with this thread&#8230;

*Sarah* - How are you doing sweetie? Still struggling with sickness? I can tell you that it will go, and then you will be truly enjoying it! And every day you are one day closer to your 12wk scan...

*Xmasbaby* - belated congrats on the twins!     How are you feeling?

*Beanie* - I am pleased to read you more positive. Great that you have a more supportive GP; Fingers crossed for the rest!       

*Fred* -           for tomorrow! Looks like all signs are VERY positive. In my home town there is an Easter greeting that could translate into something like "Have nice eggs"&#8230; couldn't be more appropriate, could it?   Keep us posted, ok?

*Princess* - I read all about your ordeal, but I am glad that now things seem to be brightening up.

*Loopdy* - great news about your scan! it's so amazing when you see them looking really like babies, shaped like babies and no longer like little insects...

*Cat* - great that your boys are doing so well! How are you doing?

*Trying* - How are things there? Settling in? So sweet that one of your boys looks like you and one like your DP...

*Winegum* - Looking forward to meeting you!

Has anyone heard from *Fusciapink*? She must be due quite soon&#8230;

Hi to D*ixie, Joeyrella, Huggies* - how are you and your babies doing?

Sorry if I am forgetting anyone - this happens when I leave too long before posting!

AFM - Had a scan last week and it looked like Twin 1, who is closer to the exit, has upturned and is now cephalic; so it might be that we could go for a natural delivery, which all in all I would prefer if there aren't any complications.
However, one way or another the plan was to evict them a couple of weeks before the due date, so around the end of May. Both little guys are normal size for singletons, which means that at the moment I am carrying around the equivalent of a biggish single at term (they are over 2 kg each). But I can still cope quite well, although, as my sister (who visited us last weekend), put it, my bump arrives everywhere 10 minutes before me!   
Workwise I am at the countdown stage - what with medical appointments (when I have an appointment I manage to work from home for the rest of the day) and a long Easter closure of my university I am going to be physically at work only two days     

So who is up for a meeting with Winegum? I am totally free that day and will be pleased to meet whoever can make it!

Hope everybody has a lovely, long, sunny weekend! Take good care of yourselves!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, thanks for all the lovely congrats, we are absolutely over the moon!!

Trying - congrats on ur boys arrival! Hope ur getting some sleep 

Fred - wow gr8 result from ur EC and good luck for ET! Obv I knew it could have been twins as they put 2 eggs back in but no I didnt think it was twins! Dh did tho and most family/friends who knew. To be honest I had heard with twins people tend to be really quite ill from the start but I only had nausea that came and went and was very tired so yeah I was a bit surprised when we seen there were 2. 

Princess - glad you got the referal u were waiting for huni and hope things move forward quickly for u.

winegum - Hope all goes well with dr g and u get the answers ur looking for.

scaralooloo - Hey huni, how u feeling?

beanie - hope ur doing ok 

Loopdy - gr8 news on ur scan! Cant wait for my 12 week scan!

Commutergirl - oh not long for u to go now! Are u huge? lol I have a bump already! My friend was asked if I was pregnant wen I was only 7 weeks. Everytime any1 looks at me they're like "ur gonna be huge!" lol I dont really care as long as my babies are a good weight and I can carry them as long as possible!

Hi to Kdb and beanie and sorry if I've forgotten any1. 

AFM - All is well so far. My referal has been sent to the twins clinic at the local hospital so I'll hopefully get an app there fairly quickly. Still cant believe we are lucky enough to be having twins but I just look down at my growing bump for reassurance and smile  How did u other twin mummies/mum to be's feel early in ur pregnancy? I really cant complain too much. Have some late afternoon/early evening nausea but only been sick 3 times. Obviously I'm more tired but luckily managing a fairly normal sleep pattern just now. The one thing I can complain about is the bottom of my back being sore! Think this could be to do with being back at work tho. Also which twin buggies did u all opt for? xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Hoping to catch up a bit more with all of you tonight rather than my short about me posts   

xmasbaby - Hope you have been able to put your feet up and take it a bit easy over the long weekend   Good news that you are sleeping ok and not too much nausea. Hopefully that is an early sign of an trouble free pregnancy   

commutergirl - sounds as if all is going well with you and must be very exciting to only have 2 days left at work    If you would like to evict them around 30th May then reckon they will both be the best behaved children ever as that is my birthday and obviously I am very virtuous    As if!!!! Actually you may be better to avoid that day completely!!!!

Winegum - I have sent you a PM but hope you are enjoying lots of Easter treats today. i have 5 Easter eggs so just need to ration myself now!! Have you had any results back from Dr G or do you have to wait until 9th to find out? Pleased you had a good trip up to town and hope the next one is going to be even better   

Loopdy - have you had the rest of the results back from your scan?   

scaralooloo - when is your next scan? Hope you are taking it easy this weekend and enjoying the sunshine   

kdb - Can't believe how far along you are already!! Has it gone as quickly for you? Have you planned when you are going to finish work?

beanie - how is it going with the monitor? There is no reason to say that it will not work for you as sometimes we just need a little extra help and this could be the one for you     Plus it is certainly the most enjoyable method   

princess - any news on a referral date yet?   

smiling, huggies, dixie, joeyrella, loopy, cat and trying - hope you are all managing to get out and enjoy the great weather with your little ones   

Hi to anyone I have missed and hope you areenjoying the good weather   

AFM - Got the phone call on Saturday at 8:15am and all 11 embies were still going    we had 9 x 8 cells, 1 x 7 cells and 1 x 6 cells so agreed to go to blast and ET is set for 10am tomorrow. Have acu booked at 8:30 so early start for us tomorrow and just    that my 11little stars have continued to divide     Feel very lucky for everything to have gone so well so far and just hoping that it continues tomorrow. Bit nervous but more excited to find out what has happened. Dh's birthday tomorrow so have prepared all his birthday food today so we can have a bit of a celebration when we get back tomorrow while I have my feet up   

Take care all x


----------



## Beanie3

Fred - Its sounding really positive, but am keeping everything crossed still for lots of strong embies tommorrow      

Monitor has shown that I have ovulated this month with is good, but we have talked and we are going to give it 6 months if nothing has happened at least we can say we have tried everything. Then we will get the ball rolling for adoption.


----------



## amethyst_uk

Beanie - I'm glad to hear that things are going well with the monitor.  I am using one for the first time this month after being told that realistically we should only try one more ivf with my own eggs as they are so rubbish.  I am now on day 14 and still only one bar!  My cycles can be irregular, so hopefully I will get more bars eventually.  Good luck to you and DH. x


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just a quick update while i am sat with my feet up being a lady of leisure!!! I now have 1 top grade blast on board and some frosties so very happy. The embryologist said the blasts were all similar but 1 had just started to hatch so she chose that one. Hope my little star likes their new home and decides to stick around   

Beanie and Amethyst -hope themonitoring brings success to you both    

Take care everyone
Fred x


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations on being PUPO Fred     
Good luck to Beanie and Amethyst, really hope the monitors work for you both    Given that you are members of the luckiest thread ever it wouldn't surprise me


----------



## kdb

Fred - brilliant news, honeybee!!!!!!!!!            for your little star


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Fred* - That is brilliant news  well done you  Now make sure you rest up and look after yourself and your little embaby. Plan lots of nice things to do to take your mind off the 2WW and be happy. I have everything crossed for you that this is your lucky time. 

*Beanie*/*Amethyst* - Got everything crossed for you ladies, I really hope that you both get some good news this year. 

*Kdb* - Hello honey haven't spoken in a while. Hope you enjoyed your wknd away. How's everything going? 

*Joeyrella* - Hello, how's you and your gorgeous bubba? 

*Xmasbaby* - How you feeling? Hope the ms symptoms aren't to bad 

*Loopdy* - Hello gorgeous lady, how's you and little boo? 

*CG* - OMG I can't believe how close you are now, where has the time gone You must be so glad that you're finishing work soon and can hopefully get some rest in before the lodgers arrive! Look after yourself. 

*Winegum* - Hello honey, how you feeling? Any news from your trip to London? Or do you get all the results on your next visit? I'd really like to see you when you're here but I'm not sure if it's going to be possible. I might be able to squeeze an hour but it would mean you'd all have to meet round near my work which isn't far from Oxford Circus and very selfish of me to expect that! So you guys make your plans and if I can fit in then I will try my hardest. 

Hello to Huggies, Trying, Loopy, Cat and Dixie...hope I haven't missed anyone  

AFM - Well I'm already 8weeks and 1 day but I must say the worry isn't going away. I wish I could get a scan every week. Still getting MS symptoms, nauseu, tiredness, sore back that sort of thing, some days are better than others. Get a little bit of bleeding every now and again but nobody seems to be too concerned by that  So just trying to stay calm and  that we make it to the end of our first trimester this time round. Might book myself in for a private scan at about 10 wks, that's what we did last time. Any recommendations of where to go in London?

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Fred pleased to hear ET went real smooth, sending lots sticky vibes          xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

Hope you all enjoyed the sunny Easter weekend and are enjoying this loooong weekend!

*Xmasbaby* - I know that everyone is different, but probably if you were to have stronger sickness symptoms they would have already kicked in&#8230; so consider yourself lucky! The first few months I had constant nausea.
Re the buggy, we have chosen the Baby Jogger City Mini. We needed something compact and easy to manoeuvre as we don't have a car; plus, we needed something that folded well as we have a shared hallway and we are planning to leave it there. My advice is to go to one or more shop and try all the doubles they have. What is essential for me might be lower priority for you.

*Fred* - amazing news! Look well after yourself in the next two weeks.   

*Amethyst* -      for your monitoring - hope you won't need that IVF after all!

*Sarah* - sorry about your sickness... I can understand you too well as I am still sick on those days when I am going into work (honestly! only those! clearly the little guys don't like work...  ), but the general nausea will go. I have no idea about private scans, but I believe that even some NHS hospitals offer them as private patient.
Re* meeting Winegum*, I can move pretty much anywhere, so if everybody else agrees we could come close to your workplace. I believe WG won't be very far from there anyway. Who else is going to join us?

AFM - surviving holidays with in-laws... 
I was thinking of something recently. After going through years of disappointments, I don't really feel part of the "mums/mums to be club". I had that feeling when I went to Italy over Christmas (when I had the feeling a few people were thinking "NOW you are one of us!"), and I am having it now that the wife (who, to quote a character in the film Juno, is not the brightest bulb in the sun bed) of a former colleague, who has just had a baby, seems to be all keen on bonding with us... sorry, but I am not having nappy talks, nor am I having her saying to me all the time, as she did the last time we saw them, "I am really curious to see how you are going to cope with two" (to which I was about to reply "and I am really curious to see how YOU are going to cope with ONE"). If I don't have much to share with a person maternity won't automatically add much to it... am I just being grumpy? 

Have a nice weekend!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Winegum

No,* CG* you are being honest, in your usual dry way - love it! I must say I have another favourite Italian now, second only to you, oh, and my SIL  Isn't Sara from masterchef fabulous?

*Scaralooloo *hope you are doing ok as you edge towards another scan date    Is it sinking in yet or are you still a bit disbelieving?

*Beanie: * How's the TTC naturally going?

*Fred: *How are you doing lovely? Almost half way through the 2ww  You mentioned that you saw a nutritionist and would offer some nuggets of advice if I wanted - yes please! I have decided that I need to make an effort to reduce my blood sugar by cutting out carbs - it's horrible!

Hello to everyone else

Big love to all xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

All a bit quiet on here at the moment so hoping you are all out enjoying the sunshine which is where I will be heading shortly   

Scaralooloo - An FF friend of mine had a 12wk scan done at FMC on Harley Street. She was really impressed with them as they took their time with her so might be worth having a look at them. And please try not to worry about the bleeding     Someone on the Lister thread did a bit of an unofficial poll and nearly all the recently pregant ladies had some bleeding and all ok with them at their 12 week scans. I did read it is more common in IVF pregnancies due to the progesterone support and therefore a thicker lining so sure all is good   

CG - hope you have survived with the inlaws. I always just have to grit my teeth, smile and hope for the best with mine!!! And I call them the outlaws    And I don't think you are being grumpy about your former colleagues wife. If you were not that close to her before, why should that change once you have children? It may change once your little ones arrive if you want someone to talk to and there is no one else but more likely you will make new friends after they arrive to do that with anyway. Most of my friends have made new friends through their NCT classes and spend time with them during the day with the children but evenings and weekends they are more likely to hang out with us to keep that adult conversation! Maybe it is best just to play it by ear but think her comment means she is not going to be the support you need     Plus that is what we are all here for   

Winegum - I have sent you a PM re meeting up and the nutrition advice but really trying to make myself take the advice to! Dropped off it over the last 10 days and do feel worse for it. Main recommendations are to stay away from processed food as much as possible and stick to brown pasta, bread and rice. Also nust and seeds are the best snacks. REally looking forward to seeing you though   

Hi to all the other ladies and hope life is treating you well   

AFM - Still 6 days to go until we find out the result although tried to persuade DH that we should test earlier. He said no and haven't decided whether to do it and not tell him yet    Don't think I will as have done it before and although it made it easier on the day, think we should go through it together. I want to believe it has worked and felt sick a few times yesterday and today but then wonder if I am imagining it because I want it to be true    Also keep getting a bit shaky but think that maybe blood sugar as the nutritionist told me to watch that. Then last night had AF type stomach pains so now I just don't know    Guess only time will tell....

Enjoy your long weekends x x


----------



## loopylisa73

Just a quickie im sorry........... no time  just wanna say, trying congrats hunnie!!!!!!!!!!!! Alex is 14lb now elizabeth 13lb4 both still feeding! but do have a bottle at bed time this week!! you will be just fine xx it will increase the more they demand.... Good luck xx

Hi to all sorry so short both babies keeping me on my toes xxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovely ladies
Apologies for the silence, my computer is broken -- am typing on another floor from the twinkles and have so far gone down to check on them six times. I have ordered a new netbook, so hopefully next week, I'll catch up with you all. I managed to read a few messages at the end, so 
*
Fred*, good luck. It sounds promising!   
*Sarah *honey, i used the London Scanning Centre on Harley Street. They were amazing and saw me immediately. I am sure you are OK honey.
*Commutergirl*, you are next sweetie! Good luck!

AFM, the boys are the most beautiful creatures we have ever seen. They were three weeks yesterday and are both doing so well. We got caught out by a growth spurt last week and didn't know what was wrong, but they are now both a kilo heavier than when they left hospital at 6 days old. We are coping fine (though DP is trying to finish the house in between sleepless nights -- to ensure that we are not confined to our bedroom for too long). I am not technically breastfeeding, but am expressing about 2 litres of milk every day, which is enough for nine feeds, one feed is formula, which I do feel bad about but I cannot express any more milk so far. The midwife says keep doing whatever you are doing - they are doing amazingly well. One has started smiling at me, the other is just getting there. And one (whom we nicknamed "dumpling" has grown out of his clothes already! All in all, everything is well, I can't wain for you all to share the experience.

Lots of love and strength to you all
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on here much of late but I've been so busy with work and other things.

Trying - How lovely to hear from you and it's so wonderful to hear how well the boys are doing. I bet it's just amazing to hold them and watch them grow. Hope you're managing to get enough sleep. So nice to hear from you    

Fred - How you feeling sweetheart? Not long to go now, I have everything crossed for you that this is your time. It all sounds really positive and I have a good feeling for you. When's your OTD?    

Loopylisa - Wow, they're getting so big it must be amazing to watch them grow. Hope you're keeping well and are managing to get sleep   

WG - How you doing chickadee? Looking forward to your trip back to London? What's the plans for a meet on Monday? Are you all able to meet nearish to my work? Great if you can but if not completely understand. Let me know and I can find somewhere nice for us all to go to.   

CG - Hiya honey, not long for you now. Wow, where has the time gone!!! Are you starting to get excited about meeting the lodgers? I completely agree with you about your former collegue, if you don't have much in common now then just because you have babies doesn't necessarily mean that will change! You stay true to yourself. Hopefully I'll get to meet you on Monday, how exciting   

Beanie - How you doing sweetie? Hope the sunny weather is helping to lift your spirits   

Hello to everyone else I really hope you're all well and happy    

AFM - Well things seem to be going well so far apart from the constant nauseu. I've still been getting the occassional bleed and was getting myself all worked up so we went back to our EPU last Thursday for another scan and all was well with lil bubba and it was amazing to see how much it had developed in just over a week! So I'm just hoping that the chance of anything going wrong now must be decreasing quite rapidly    Still haven't had my MW appt dates through or 3 month scan, but hoping I'll hear this week. I'm 9 wks and 1 day now so not long to go. Just want to get to the stage where I can start shouting from the rooftops!

Really hope that I get to see some of you on Monday, would be a really nice treat. Looks like my course has been cancelled so can meet earlier than 2pm.

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## kdb

WG / Scaraloo / CG... I'm at Bond Street on Monday getting a cheapie haircut (Vidal Sassoon Academy - highly recommended and only £12 (or £5 with a voucher!)) until about 12-12:30pm so am free to meet anytime from then onwards.

 

p.s. Sarah - glad to hear everything is progressing well, despite the bleeds xoxo


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

Looks like I am not gonna make it to Mondays get together: our babies couldn't wait to meet us and were born with a c-section on Sat night. Despite being 34 wks they are doing very well, and we are totally in love with them. Will write a proper post once at home!

Love

CG


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations CG.


----------



## Winegum

OMG CG! I'm speechless! Many congrats xxx


----------



## Beanie3

CG - ooohhhh congrats hunni bet they are lovely xxxx
Fred - keeping everything crossed for you     
WG - hope you have a really positive appointment on Monday
Scaralooloo - Hope you can relax a little now   
Amethyst - Hope CBFM is working, here's to some natural mircles for us     
Hope everyone is getting able to enjoy the lovely weather


----------



## Scaralooloo

CG - OMG    wow weeeeeeeee.....OMG!!! That is amazing news, well done you    CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hope the little fellas are doing well and you're not to sore. Loadsa love and hugs to you and DH


----------



## kdb

Whoa.......... CG!  Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations, and much love to your two little bundles of joy xoxo


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi Girls,

Commutergirl - Huge congrats on the safe arrival of ur babies!! Yeah I think i've been quite lucky although been extremely tired over the past week. Decided to have an afternoon nap yest wich lasted 2 and a half hours! lol Oh u can let me know how u get on with the baby jogger min as we went looking on sat and I think this is the one we are going for. The folding mechanism alone is a seller! lol Also they're bringing carrycots out for it in aug. Hope u and ur babies r doing well.

Scaralooloo - Hey huni, yeah I'm feeling quite good thanks. Same boat as urself, impatiently waiting on my first scan. Was at the midwife yest who said I prob wont get a scan until i'm around 14 weeks! Another 3 lllooooonnnnggggg weeks to go! How r u doing? Hope ur ms is geting better.

Trying - Hope u and ur boys are doing gr8!

Fred - Goodluck huni 

Hi to everyone else and i hope ur all well. Ive just sneaked on here quickly. Doing paperwork at home today so really better get started! Take care xx


----------



## Loopdy

CG - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  What fantastic news!!!  Hope you're ok after your c-section and have the most wonderful time with your precious new arrivals.  Yay!!!

  

Lots of love

Loopdy and Little Boo.

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well.     
xxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations Commutergirl     lovely news x


----------



## cat1608

Congratulations Commutergirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Enjoy every minute and we look forward to hearing from you soon


Cxx


----------



## fred73

Congratulations Commutergirl        Was really surprised to see your news but very happy that your little squatters have joined you   

Just to let you all know that although I could have tested today we are waiting until Fri as I can't afford to be off work today or tomorrow and if we don't get the result we want then I know I am not going to want to see anyone   Got far too attached this time with the positive thinking so lets hope it continues until Fri. Not so sure myself as although I felt quite sick over the weekend, that has dies off today after really bad AF cramps last night. Cramps still ongoing today but no sign of spotting yet so still some hope but diminishing rapidly. Will just have to wait and see   

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## kdb

Fred...


----------



## Scaralooloo

Fred - Hang in there chick, stay strong and positive, cramping is perfectly normal. I have everything crossed for you


----------



## joeyrella

Stay positive Fred    keeping everything crossed for you for Friday


----------



## princess29

*Congratulations Commutergirl! Wonderful news hunny!!*

Fred, keeping my fingers crossed and  for you.

AFM,

Ive only just had the phone call from the clinic and we are booked in to start our IVF!!!! 

We are going for a meeting/seminar type thing to explain the ins and outs of it all and have our bloodwork done ect and the by the sounds of it will meet with the DR afterwards to go through my protocol for the cycle and then can start from the 31st of May - 24th June depending on our cycle? She also said what our scan and egg collection dates would be (8th August for EC) does she just mean that is the last date it could be? She said we would start as soon as our next cycle came around after the 25th, so surely those dates would be wrong as my next AF is due 5th June?

Anyway not going to get too wrapped up in dates, but its bloody exciting now!! She is sending all the info for the 25th of May with the paperwork and consent booklets ect!!

It really is my turn finally.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess -   hurrah this is your time honey    It'll be here before you know it. Not long to wait now. I'll keep everything crossed for you that it all works out in your favour, you certainly deserve it!    

Fred -


----------



## princess29

Thankyou scaralooloo!! How are things with you hun? Are you keeping well? 

Also to say, our old clinic hadnt even added my phone number to the referral so the new clinic had to ring them to get it   AND the havnt sent any of our treatment history at all - thats how rubbish they were!! MASSIVE letter of complaint winging its way there shortly! All I can say is thankgod we are not having our IVF done there! Also can I ask for copies of our treatment history as surely with the mc's and stuff it isnt just straight forward? Or will they ask me for all of the information?


----------



## cat1608

Fred - keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of         .


Cxx


----------



## dixie13

Congratulations Commutergirl!!!! Wow, well done! Hope you're all doing well.   

Fred -      that friday brings good news!


----------



## fred73

Just a very quick me post to say we got our BFP    Still not sunk in yet but did 2 tests last night and then sent DH to Tesco for a Clear Blue Digital which we did this morning and it said Pregnant 2-3 weeks!! Going to have bloods done on Monday just to feel a bit more reassured until our 7 week scan. I know there is a long way to go but this is such a massive step forward for us.

More importantly I wanted to say thank you for all your support. I am really not sure what I would do without you all    

Back at lunchtime to catch up properly but trying to do a few posts before my boss arrives


----------



## kdb

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Fred, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

               

That's FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!

xoxoxo


----------



## Beanie3

Fred - Congratulations hunni xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Fred -        spin    woooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooo    

CONGRATULATIONS that's the best news ever!!! Now look after yourself xxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Yay Fred, I couldn't wait to log on tonight and see how you got on, I had a good feeling about you!  Well done, such fantastic news.
     
Another one down, not long until we all get there now


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations Fred.  I am so pleased for you and DH.    

Just 3 of us left now.......


----------



## dixie13

Congratulations Fred - fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## Winegum

Fred and dh - wonderful news, many congratulations!!  Really delighted for you....and the thread!  


Who is left?  Me, Amethyst, Princess, Beanie, anyone I'm missing?  Hope those pumpkins can work their magic to achieve a 100% BFP rate on this thread!


----------



## commutergirl

Fred - FANTASTIC!!!
Take it easy and enjoy a happy and trouble-free pregnancy.

Cg (still in hospital but hoping to go home today)


----------



## Loopdy

Fred - such fantastic news!!!  I remember that feeling oh so well and am sure everyone will experience it.  Enjoy your weekend and I'm sure the hcg levels will be fine.  Whoooooo hooooo!!!!
                         

Lots of love
Loopdy and Little Boo
xxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Think positive ladies in waiting, we are heading for the 100%   rate.  Its only a matter of time!


----------



## princess29

Massive congratulations Fred, I'm delighted for you hunny!   

Winegum, hi hunny I think it might have been you that is under the ocean suite? Could you tell me how long it took for treatment once you had your seminar/meeting type thing I'm slightly confused on the dates and time scales they have given me!! I'm sure it will all make more sense once it is all explained! Xxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Morning Ladies

I have a couple of questions I'd like some advice on please?

I'm 15 weeks (and 2 whole days!) and since last Thursday have been getting quite bad headaches everyday.  I rang the docs and they said I was ok to take paracetamol (and cocodamol if it got worse) but I hate taking tablets when pregnant so really trying not to unless it's crippling, which at some points it has been.  Has anyone else suffered with headaches and if so what were you were recommended.  Waiting to call midwife at 9am.

Other question.....I've had some seriously horrible nightmares of late, DH had to wake me up as I was full on crying in my sleep yesterday.

Are these normal?  Your advice as always, much appreciated!

Hope you all had a great weekend.

Lots of love
Loopdy and Little Boo
xxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Loopdy - Just sent you a text honey, hope it helps    

Winegum & Kdb - Thank you for a lovely lunch it was lovely to meet you Winegum and great to see you again Kdb.    

Fred - Hope the wonderful news is starting to sink in    

Commutergirl - How are you mummy? How are the little ones? Can't wait to hear all about them.    

Love and hugs to all the other ladies, sorry a quick one from me today.

Scaraloolooxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Princess: sorry to have only just responded.  I'm away from home at the mo and couldn't access FF from my phone yesterday.  Was it down?  Anyway, I'm sorry I can't help as I went to Exeter, not Ocean Suite, but if you put more details about what you want to know I might be able to help anyway.  Or someone will - I think you are the last but not least of us to do IVF so we will all be rushing in with advice.  Nice to see you Loopdy.  I'm on my phone on the (1 hour late) train, so will say night night now and be back witha proper post soon 
Love to all xxx


----------



## princess29

Winegum, thanks for replying hun! I thought you were Plymouth for some reason!    I had al of my paperwork arrive when I got in last night which made my mind boogle a bit!! 

Quick question for those who have had MC's in the past, did your protocol alter in anyway? Did you get extra meds or advice for this? just wondering as they asked all these questions about MC on the patient information form which I am sending back today. Just wondered thats all! 

Hope everyone is doing ok! xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess - I don't remember them asking me a lot of qs about my ms but my clinic put me on the long protocol probably becuase i didn't respond too well to meds in the past. However my clinic monitored me very closely especially during the stimming stage, scanning and taking bloods every second day. I think it depends from clinic to clinic. 

Good luck!

Scaralooloo
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess29

Thankyou Sarah! Its so confusing isnt it, that helps tho hun! xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Princess - they might offer you additional progesterone support perhaps, and a progesterone blood test seven days after EC to ensure your levels are ok?  (just a guess from me... would prob dep on what stage you had your m/c, any symptoms, etc)


----------



## princess29

kdb, thanks for that info, im totally paranoid about going through all this to have another mc anyway, so was hoping they might be able to give us a little more help.   

I had one MC at 8weeks and one very early about 4 days after I got my BFP, so both very early. Fingers crossed they can give us so more help. xx


----------



## kdb

Hope your next cycle has a happy ending     

Just had another thought - they might put you on aspirin too - although this is very contentious!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess - I know exactly how you feel as I'm currently going through the exact same feelings, it was at this stage in my last pregnancy that they found out about my missed miscarriage. One bit of me wants to pay for a private scan this week but the other half, the sane half keeps trying to reassure me that all will be well this time round and I will see a healthy, growing baby at my 12wk scan on the 24th May. I certainly feel different this time round and I just have to hope and pray that all is well with my lil bubba. What will be will be I guess.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh and just to say I'm still on 3 Cyclogest daily and a Gestone shot every night as well as Jnr Asprin and Fragmin shots daily too


----------



## princess29

I know Sarah its not nice at all, the last pregancy sent me   like you say all you can do is try to be sensible and hope and   all is ok. 

You were on quite a bit of stuff after then, during the IUI's I was only on cyclogest 2 times a day so then should up everything this time. I cant wait for my appointment when I can ask questions and find our more. Oh well 2 weeks tommorrow! 

Thanks for the advice again girls, you are superstars! xxx


----------



## fusciapink

Hi All
Sorry I’ve been absent for so long. I’ve been pre-occupied trying to get the house in order before our little one arrives.Also, finally completed my CIMA submission.  I am now a fully fledged memberJ
Commutergirl – Congratulations on the arrival of your twins. Can’t wait to hear what your call them
Fred – Congratulations on your BFP. That’s fantastic news   
 
Scaralooloo – really pleased to see your pregnancy is progressing well
Cat – Sounds like your twins are growing well  
Xmasbaby – Wow, more twins on this thread. I think I’m in the minority on this thread with my one little bubba!  Are you going to find out their sex or are you going to wait for the surprise? 
Trying  - Pleased to hear your twins arrived safe and sound, and fantastic weights too. 
Beanie – Lovely to see you on this thread and that you seem to have turned a corner.I really hope your dreams come true soon x x x
Winegum – as usual, you put me to shame with your regular posts. You are such a great support to us all despite still being on this emotional rollercoaster. Your time cannot be too far away x x
Hi to everyone else. I am going to try and get back into FF and keep in touch more frequently as I am been a very poor friend on here recently  
AFM – I finished work 3 weeks ago and have since been catching up on jobs and shopping for those final bits and bobs. We had a new kitchen put in a few weeks back and just have tiles to put on the walls now so I feel prepared now for our new arrival. I was dreading it arriving early when I had no kitchen!
My due date was on Monday so I am 2 days overdue now and getting very bored! It’s lovely how people have been so thoughtful during my pregnancy, asking how I am, but I am getting rather tired of text messages asking if there is any news yet. Even from my in-laws! Do they think we’d not tell them if I was in labour! I am told that you fade into the background once the baby arrives and nobody will ask how you are so I should be grateful that they do take an interest but it is getting a little annoying! I feel for DHs as the wait must be worse for them, sitting at work on tenterhooks. I've told DH I'd only call if labour starts and communicate by text otherwise so he doesn't jump everytime his phone goes off!
If any of you ladies has any tips on how to get labour kick started please let me know
Take care and speak again soon 
Fuscia x x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi girls

I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to you for all the support and advice you have offered over the passed year, but I feel that it is now time for me to bow-out of this thread.  I am really chuffed that you have all achieved our dream, but what I can contribute to you now is minimal.

I wish you all the best for your pregnancies and I will pop in from time to time to hear your news.   

Thanks again everyone.   
Am x


----------



## Beanie3

Amethyst - Fully understand how you are feeling      , you know where I am if you need a chat hunni xxx


----------



## Winegum

*Amethyst:*    So sorry you are in a difficult place.  

*Fusciapink: * OMG! You've been gone so long I almost forgot about you and can't believe your due date has been and gone. All the best when it all happens  

*Fred, Scaralooloo and kdb:* Lovely to see you all on Monday. Thanks for taking time out to meet up, I really enjoyed it and had a fab day 

*Loopdy*: Hi honey - hope all is well with you and your LO

*Princess:* So glad things are moving forward fro you at last

*Beanie:* Lovely to see you as always - how are you doing? Hope you are OK.

A big hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## princess29

Amethyst, sorry your not doing great hun, hopefully a break from it all will help. xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Amethyst - So sorry to hear that things aren't great for you and completely understand the need to bow out. I hope in time your dreams turn into reality but in the meantime look after yourself and be kind to yourself. It's been a long, hard road and maybe you just need some time out to remember who you are.    

Fusciapink - Thought you'd perhaps had your baby and was too busy to post. Glad to hear you're well and hope baby comes soon...if it's not already here...  

Hello to everyone else hope you're all well   Sorry no time for personals   

Apart from the usual up and down emotions all ok with me I think, got first mw appt on Saturday so I shall tell her how I feel and hopefully she'll be able to reassure me a bit. What will be will be but I just    that this time there's a happy ending. 

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## fusciapink

Amethyst - sending you big hugs and hope that your dreams come true soon


----------



## fred73

Amethyst - I completely understand your reasons for wanting to leave the thread but just remember we are always here if you need us for any reason      I really   that all your wishes come true and that you come back to share with us     Take care of yourself and DH     

Scaralooloo - understand where you are coming from with the ups and downs and even though I don't have the same past history as you, I am also going through a similar thing     Hopefully your mw appt will help you start to relax a bit and it is not so long now until the 12w scan. Do you have a day booked? Try to remember that each story has a different ending and this is going to be the perfect one for you     

fuschia - hope your little one does not keep you waiting too long and looking forward to hearing your news    

winegum - it was really good to finally meet you on Monday and hopefully there will be many more chances to meet up   Hope the pistachio treat is still good and I didn't overload you with nutrition advice!!

princess - looks like 25th May is going to be a big day for both of us as I have my scan that day.   it is a big step forward on both our journeys    

Loopdy - hope those headaches have calmed down    

Commutergirl - hope you are all settled in at home now and those boys are at least letting you sleep for an hour or 2!    

hi to everyone else and hope you are all having a good week   

AFM - Thank you all for your messages on my BFP. Still has not sunk in and it is probably because we have not shared it with anyone yet. I did have an HCG blood test on Monday (4w5d) and it came back as 1071 which the clinic said was good so I didn't need to go back for another one. however went to see my thyroid consultant yesterday and my TSH had gone up to 3.73. He has increased my dose and said it has to stay under 4  but kept saying not to tell anyone until I was 12 weeks and that I didn't need to see him for 2 months. I got stuck in traffic then and of course over analysed everything and convinced myself it was all over for us and that I am going to lose our little star. Starting to climb out of the hole I dug yesterday but why do medical professionals insist on destroying out positivity   It is hard enough as it is with everything we have been through without having things pointed out to us like that!!! I   that my thyroid will sort itself out but I also know that the next 7 weeks are going to be even harder now   Apart from that I am still feeling sick occasionally and get tired in the evening so just have to focus on that now. Hoping a weekend at my parents in Devon will bring back the PMA


----------



## kdb

Amethyst, sweetie - completely understand the "getting left behind" feeling   and respect your decision to take some time out.  You know where to find us if you need anything      Much love and hugs xoxo

Scaraloo - hope you get a nice m/w on Saturday!  I have every confidence that you'll be celebrating a very special Xmas this year with your healthy new arrival   

Fred - that is shocking what your endo said - please tell me this wasn't Dr C?!  It is *perfectly normal* for TSH to rise in early pregnancy and typically the thyroxine dose is upped by 50-75%.  I'm sure your new dose will help reduce your levels - but if you can, I would get another TSH and Free T4 check in four weeks.  Am sure your GP would be willing to do this for you.  I've been having my thyroid levels checked every four weeks since BFP (via my GP).  When you go for your booking-in appt make sure the midwife refers you to the hospital endo so that they too can keep an eye on you duing pg.

xoxo


----------



## fred73

Thanks kdb for the reassurance. It is just what I needed   It wasn't Dr C but Prof L and he has been really good at all my other appts but yesterday just seemed not really interested. I was surprised he didn't ask me to go back in 4 weeks to check and will see what I can get my GP to do. Problem is the one who has helped me in the past is on maternity leave so now need to see if there is another good one in the practice!!


----------



## kdb

Fred - any GP should be willing to help you out - esp when you point out that your dosage has been adjusted so it's important to monitor the effect of that. Demand it!


----------



## fred73

Kdb - you are obviously one tough cookie!!! Anyway I have heeded your advice and made an appt with the GP. Couldn't get one until beginning of June but that will be just in time for my 4 weeks anyway. If I can't wait that long then I will just turn up there one morning and wait until they see me!! I can be tough


----------



## commutergirl

Hello lovely ladies,

here I am, after the busiest and most amazing weeks of my life (so far).
Thank you for all your messages!
I had promised some updates. The little guys clearly wanted to see the world for themselves, so my waters broke on Friday night two weeks ago. We went to hospital and spent all day waiting for me to dilate properly as both babies were cephalic so we could go for a natural delivery. As nothing was happening, at 10 PM we had a c-section; both babies were healthy to the point that the neonatologist saw no reasons to keep them in the special care unit despite them being nearly 6 weeks early. I burst into tears the moment I heard "first baby is out" and went on until they placed them both next to my head while they were still stitching me! 
They don't want to breast feed, so I am stuck with "finger feeding" (tying a tube to my finger and getting them to suck my own milk or formula through the tube) them every three hours in the hope that, as they grow stronger, their suction instinct will develop. I am finding that I can cope amazingly well with sleep deprivation!
They are making daily progress, changing expressions and being more and more alert.
I am totally in love with them, and am already finding that all my steadfast principles on bringing up kids without spoiling them crumble when they are crying, even when it is clear that they are only doing it to be picked up.
Ok, enough about me...

*Winegum* - how did your trip to London go? did you discuss your blood tests? was the clinic open day useful?
I hope there will be soon another chance of a meeting!   

*Fred* - How are things? Basking in your BFP? Easy to say that, but try not to worry too much.   

*Sarah* -    for your MW appointment. All the midwives I have come across are very nice and understanding, and they did really care also for the emotional aspects of pg, not only the physiological ones. I am sure everything will be fine. Stay strong and positive.   

*Trying* - great to hear that the boys are doing fine...   are you bottle-feeding them? I'd like someone to tell me when I should give up on the idea of breastfeeding and move on to bottles, but they keep telling me that something will happen!

*Xmasbaby* - we ordered our buggy from Twins Store: it is a family business run by parents of twins, they are incredibly efficient and prompt in replying to your questions and we got a very good price, with a further 10% off if you are a Tamba member. Unfortunately we had to make do with carrycots from Phil&Teds as the BJ were not available anywhere yet, but they work very well. We only had a brief trip out yet, but I can confirm that even with the babies in it it is very easy to manoeuvre. Plus, once folded it fits very well even in our shared hallway!

*Princess* - great that you can get started!   

*Loopdy* - I have no experience of nightmares, but I have had some very vivid dreams during pregnancy. I guess that all your feelings are amplified, and this clearly affects your subconscious.
I had occasional headaches during pregnancy - probably less frequent than when I was not pg. Paracetamol usually worked well with me and is absolutely safe in pregnancy; what did the mw say?

*Amethyst* - so sorry you are feeling down. I send you a big hug; look after yourselves and keep us posted.    for your dream to become true.   

*Fusciapink* - hi! I knew you must be around this time... the plus of premature birth was that I was spared all the "any news?" messages and phone calls. I can easily appreciate that they must be driving you mad!  

*Kdb* - talking about frivolous things, I see you use the Vidal Sassoon school cuts... I used to go there the first few months after moving to London, but got fed up with spending half a day there. I had some great cuts when I went to the "creative cut" schools... the sort of things that would get my mum to say "it is obvious that you are living in London"!  
Hair aside, how are you getting on?

Ok, time to stick one of the little rascals to my breast, in the hope that he starts sucking...
Love to all

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

I have given this some great thought but I feel it is time for me to bow out from this thread also, you have all been an amazing support but I feel that I can no longer contribute to your lovely chats. Wish you all the best and I am sure there will be a couple more BFP's in the next few months. I will prob pop in now and again to see everyone news. It has been lovely to see all your dreams come true.
Wishing you all the best and again thank you for everything xxxxx


----------



## fred73

Beanie - We will miss you but remember where we are if you need us       I wish that all your dreams come true in the future and make sure to keep us updated when you feel ready      

Commutergirl - sounds as if you are taking to being a mummy very quickly and hope they start breast feeding soon. Are we going to get the names of these little rascals or are they still under discussion?? Hope you get some rest over the weekend with some help from DH      

Hope you all have a relaxing weekend, well maybe not so much for the mummies!!, and I am looking forward to my internet free one


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

I just want to say thanks for all your best wishes, and if I do ever have any good news I will be sure to tell!  


Don't worry about Beanie - I'll keep her company, and she will me I hope! lol!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie & Amethyst - Sad to see you go but completely understand the reasons why. I hope in the not too distant future you'll both be celebrating good news...you both really deserve it    

Well it's been very quiet on here of late so thought I'd break the silence with some news of my own.

Been getting myself into a bit of a state in the past few days thinking everythings gone wrong...so booked in for a private scan Sunday. All is well with lil bubba, it was amazing we saw it jumping around and even got to hear the heartbeat which had us both in tears! The sonographer even put it on to 4D which was breathtaking! He gave us 5 photos for free, one in 4d as well. Feeling so happy and i know i'll be able to get through the next week until 12wk scan on 24th. So feeling so much more reassured and starting to believe that this could really be my time...I know i've still got a long way to go.

Any news out there?

Miss you girlies,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Beanie and Am - I felt so sad when I read your posts and guilty.    I knew that I could easily have those feelings and been in the same situation now and it was like our little team has broken up.  Like it's not been a complete success because we're not all a part of it....yet.  I do wish you both the best of luck and wanted to say that please don't ever give up hope.  Whilst you're still hoping and trying there is still a chance.

I actually got a bit upset to be honest and just wanted to let you know how much I wished we were all in the same boat right now.  Please do keep in touch and come on and tell us when you get your good news, whatever route you take to get there.

Sending you lots of love and enormous amounts of strength for your journeys.

Love and best wishes,

Loopdy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been a bit quiet but struggling to write posts at the moment. Still riding the IF rollercoaster despite having the BFP and some days are better than others but only a week until our 1st scan so just   that will bring us one step further to our dream.

Scaralooloo - just wanted to say how happy I was to see your news yesterday and was just the lift I needed after having some rubbish news from another FF. It really made me smile and reminded me of what I told you that each story ends differently so no reason why mine should not have a good ending too. Your 12wk scan is the day before my 7wk one so now I know you are going to be leading with the good news so I had better keep up    

Hope everyone is ok and especially those with the new arrivals   

Take care and although I will be reading (if any of you are around!), I doubt I will be posting until after the scan. DH is trying to ban me from FF until then plus we are driving to Amsterdam tomorrow as I have a course there on Fri and as I get stressed when I fly I did not want to take the risk. Lets just hope the satnav works now


----------



## Scaralooloo

Fred - Stay strong honey and I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday


----------



## joeyrella

Amethyst & Beanie - I am so sorry you are both bowing out of the thread for now.  I wish you both good luck and really hope you both find contentment.  I am stealing a line from someone on another thread but the dream of having children in our lives is out there for all of us, it might be in the way we want or it might be in a way we never expected. x x x x x
Scaralooloo & Fred - waiting for scans is almost worse than the 2ww.  Sending you both good luck, I'm sure all will be fine.  Don't worry, visualise that happy little waving bean.


----------



## kdb

Sarah - wonderful news about your little one   

Fred - hang in there honeybee!

xoxo


----------



## joeyrella

Wow KDB I can't believe you're 30 weeks now!  It seems to be flying by, although I bet it probably doesn't feel like that for you?
Why has our thread been unpinned? I thought it had disappeared when I logged on.  I don't know what I would do without being able to have a nosey at how you are all doing.  AFM William has cut his first tooth this week, I am so proud of him (although the four nights he was up screaming his head off all night weren't so good   ).  He keeps doing a gummy face like an old man without his dentures in, he's so cute.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Joeyrella - Wow, where does the time go. I can't believe William is already cutting teeth. How lovely


----------



## kdb

J - yes, the last few months have really gone quickly - too quickly!  Wish I could stay pg for a bit longer as I'm really enjoying it and feeling great!!

Love your description of W's gummy smile   

p.s. If you click on "Add Bookmark" from the menu bar above, when you log in you can just go to "My Bookmarks" and find the thread


----------



## cat1608

hi ladies


Beanie and Amythist - really hope your dreams come true xxx


Fred - congrats honey! Fab news


Scaraloo - i remember those days with the scans and hope you 12 wk one goes well too


Commutergirl - so glad to hear u and the babies are well


afm - life is a wonderful whirlwind and i am totally in love with my gorgeous boys and adore being a mummy! They are both doing well and are already 10 weeks old and smiling and giggling which makes me melt even more!


Hope u r all well


C xxx


----------



## princess29

Fred - Your scan is the same day as my 1st appointment at the clinic!! Good luck to you. xxx

Beanie and Amethyst - So sorry to see you are leaving us.    I can understand your feelings tho and needing a break, please come back every now and then so we can see how you are getting on.   

Scaralooloo - So pleased to see everything is going well for you, and the scan was good, I still remember seeing that heartbeat when we had our 1st pregnancy - its amazing. xxx

Joeyrella - William sounds like a right cutie.    xxx

Cat - Glad to see you are enjoying motherhood. xxx

AFM, Its finally my turn!! Our appointment is on Wednesday and im so excited    not completely sure what will happen, I have sent off my personal history paperwork and we signed our consent booklets yesterday (but we have to date them there?) to take with us along with our passports so I am all ready.    Just need to wait and see now but it does say that we are due to start when AF comes between 31st May - 24th June, so going by that it shouldnt be too much longer until we start as AF is due around the 4th June and I am pretty sure I have ov'd!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess - Great news about appt. Once your AF comes along it will be all go and I have a very good feeling for you    let us know how you get on and I wish you all the best for Wednesday.   

Cat - How lovely to hear from you and so happy that motherhood is obviously suiting you extremely well and the boys are keeping you busy and very happy.   

Fred - I shall be thinking of you on Wednesday and hope everything is perfect for you. It's a scary time and I know exactly how you're feeling. Just keep positive honey that's all any of us can do.   

Hello to all you other ladies, hope you're all keeping well    

AFM - Well D Day is nearly here, 12wk scan is tomorrow morning and i'm bricking it, which I'm sure is perfectly normal. I don't think it's quite sunk in that this could actually be my turn and I am carrying a baby. So scared they're going to tell me something's wrong. Keep everything crossed for me ladies and hopefully I shall be back on here with some happy news.

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaraloolooxxxx


----------



## kdb

It *is* your turn, honeybee... and all will be well 

Everything is crossed for you...


----------



## joeyrella

I agree, this _is_ your turn Scaralooloo.     

Princess - wonderful news that you are on your way. I bet Wednesday can't come quick enough. Good luck!
Cat - lovely to hear from you, I bet your boys are keeping you busy, but totally worth it.

Wonder how fuscia is getting on? Surely baby must have arrived by now?


----------



## Winegum

Hi ladies, just a quickie for now.  Wanted to send special hugs to Scaralooloo and Fred for their scans.  I imagine you both holding your breath and finally exhaling once you know everything is OK.  I'm sure IF ladies never take anything for granted and always expect the worst, and when it is the best it's no wonder we can't believe it's for real.  I'll be thinking of you both xxx. Also you Princess - finally!  Remember a few weeks ago when you were down and out about nothing happening?  Now look at you - you've got it in your sights and you'll be stimming in no time!  Excellent news.

Love to everyone else and all the new mummies if you are lurking.  Xxx


----------



## cat1608

Scaralooloo - is definitely IS your turn and nothing will be wrong tomorrow. I always used to get nervous before scans, and it is perfectly normal after everything you have been through. My pregnancy didn't sink in until I could feel them move, and although I knew they were babies, it still didn't really sink in that I was going to be a mummy until they were here - and I still pinch myself now at how extremely lucky I am!!


I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Try and relax and enjoy it, because before you know it, you will be on countdown to your due date   


xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Afternoon Lovely Ladies,

Just wanted to let you all know that scan went really well...phew!!! Lil bubba performed loads of tricks for us, somersaults, standing up, headstands the lot...very, very active. Wouldn't keep still for the Sonographer! Everything is perfect and completely normal for its age and size, and i'm low risk for everything. Feel like a huge boulder has been lifted off me, I can't quite believe after 5 years on an emotional rollercoaster of tx and heartache i'm actually going to be a mummy. I can't stop crying...will blame it on the hormones!!! Thanks for all the support you girls are the best! I can't wait until we all get to experience this wonderful feeling. 

Quick question- they said i could stop my meds today or finish what i've got...up to me? Don't know what to do...one half of me really scared to stop them the other can't wait! Any suggestions? When did you other IVF ladies stop your meds?

Love and hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi S - what meds are you on - am guessing it's the standard CRGH mix of aspirin, Clexane and Cyclogest?

If yes, then it's absolutely fine to stop them all at 12w.  (I am on aspirin and Clex til 31w but that's for immune issues.  CRGH told me to stop them both at 10w.)


----------



## Scaralooloo

I'm on Fragmin, Gestone, Cyclogest and aspirin. Xx


----------



## princess29

Scaralooloo,

AMAZING NEWS!!! So pleased ive been refreshing all day waiting to hear from you. You have just made my heart swell, if you can get to here then so can I.    Im over the moon for you I really am, congratulations hunny. xxxx


----------



## princess29

Also quick question, did you all have the pill to start you cycle? Just wondering if it is standard practise or only in certain cases? Just wondering what is going to happen tommorrow?

It seems at most clinics you have a consultation meeting before being booked in for the cycle but we have already had to send my history TTC via a huge great form and have already been booked in for start date as soon as AF arrives? And im sure the head nurse said doctor will go through my protocol tommorrow, and thats why she needed the form back so quickly? Dont know if I have missunderstood or just that they do things differently at my clinic!   HELP!


----------



## cat1608

Scaralooloo - sooooooooooooooo pleased to hear you had a wonderful scan. Hopefully you can relax and really enjoy the wonderful journey that is pregnancy    xx


----------



## kdb

Scaraloo - you can stop the aspirin and Fragmin (same as Clexane) straight away.  (You def don't have any clotting issues do you, it's just Fragmin as per CRGH standard protocol?)

Just checked my diary to see how I weaned off the progesterone... I had been on 50mg x Gestone plus 2 x Cyclogest.

I did my last Gestone jab on 12w1d, continued with just 2 x Cyclogest for another week, then dropped down to 1 x Cyclogest for another week, ending up on nothing from 14w onwards.  I felt the same as you - bit nervous about stopping the progesterone completely and my immunes guy said to drop it down gradually so that's what I did.

Hope this helps!


----------



## joeyrella

Good luck for today Fred
x


----------



## princess29

Sorry I didnt get on yesterday, it was very hectic! And then I had acupunture as soon as I got back! 

All went well, apart from a few incidents!   

We got there yesterday and us and 3 other couples went into a recovery room where we met 2 of the specialist nurses who will be overseeing our treatment, they were both really lovely and even help set up the clinic. So we started with a power point presentation going through the procedures and medication, and all of a sudden one of the men got up and started to walk out, his wife was like he's fine, but then in the corridor we heard crash, band wallop, and he had fainted   his wife then legged it out in her high heels and fell over and twisted her knee!  So que 15 mins later they both come back in in wheelchairs, and the nurse puts the man on one of the beds with a cuppa and a chocolate biscuit!! Poor couple must have been mortified!    I imagine that they were told if they didnt finish then they would be put back for their treatment so carried on! 

So continued with all the info and signed our consent booklets, then went in to see the nurse about our protocol as I already know how to do the injections. They are putting me on the long protocol so I have to start the pill (very odd!) when AF comes and continue this for a while, they seem to sync all 4 couples to start stimming at the same time!  And then down regging will start around the middle of July. She also said they are slightly concerned about hyper stimulation with me and will be monitoring me carefully, I imagine this will mean more scans? But a least I will be kept an eye on so dont mind if this is the case. 

We also asked about the mc's and if we would be put on extra meds on the 2WW and she didnt think we needed it, she looked the the results of my MC tests and said there is no reason for either of them, and thinks its just 'one of those things' and they have no reason to worry, I must admin I am concerned about the lack of help in the 2WW but what can I do? Lastly she said that we have a good chance of it working considering we have achieved two PG's together already.   We then got sent for blood tests and to pick up the pill. I must say I am very impressed with the hospital and clinic, all the staff seem nice and friendly and its very clean and new, apparently its the top 15 in the country which is very good when you think how many there are! 

So all systems go, I was a little disapointed at having to take the pill for such a long time but at least I have a little longer to get in shape, and at least we will be starting doing something at last!! So my IVF journey has started!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess - Hurrah for you that all sounds really positive. Don't worry about taking the pill, it's quite common. Just make sure you have the right Progesterone support in the 2WW and I'm sure you'll be fine. Sorry but I did chuckle a bit about that poor couple, how horrible for them    very dramatic! I was on the long protocol as well. I have very good feelings for you. Before you know it you'll be on the 2WW. Good for you, I'm so happy that it's all starting to happen and the clinic sounds great.   

Fred -      

Scaraloolooxxxx


----------



## princess29

Scaralooloo, Thanks hun, yes the couple incident was slightly dramatic    it did lighten the moon tho!    I am really worried about the lack of support in the TWW but the nurse was sure we didnt need extra support it, I also asked about asprin and again she said we didnt need it so not sure what else we can do apart from go along with it.    Just praying she knows what shes doing    We would have paid for the extra meds too if need be. Oh well time will tell I am going to ask the consulatant the same question when I get to meet him - prob not until egg collection!   

Also intrestingly they said that **** has changed the requirements when it comes to embryo transfer, apparently they are trying to decrease multiple births and now if you get a blastocyst they can only put one back and if it doesnt work you get a frozen cycle for free, obviously if you have another embryo good enough to freeze. has anyone else heard of this? 

Also scaralooloo, have you heard from Fred? I thought she would have been on here before now? Hope eveything is ok. xxx


----------



## fred73

Scaralooloo - great news on the scan  I hope you will be able to relax a bit more now and enjoy being pregnant    

Princess - You must be happy now that you are finally starting tx and that you feel happy with the clinic   I was also on the pill as part of my protocol and to be honest it just made me feel as if at least I had started on the journey. Once you start d/r everything seems to happen very quickly so don't worry as time will fly    

Hi to everyone else and sorry for the lack of personals but still struggling a bit at the moment and currently sat at my desk trying not to be sick!!!

AFM - we had our 7 week scan yesterday and our lttle star was measuring 7wk and 1 day so doesn't get much better than that. Also saw flickering heartbeat so all good although I still don't feel like it is really happening!!!! DH is really excited and said he thinks I am not enjoying it so much because I feel sick and tired all the time. For once I think he is right (  ) and although I am really grateful to be where we are I just feel too rough to enjoy it! Hoping that at the 12 week mark the fear will start to disappear along with the sickness. Just   we get there. Does the IF rollercoaster ever end??

Take care all and hope you have a good weekend. Would say I would post more then but have family staying as it is my birthday on Monday so know I won't feel like it however wishing you all a sunny one


----------



## princess29

Fred, wonderful news on the scan hunny!! I was thinking about you all day yesterday at the clinic!!    Fingers crossed you start to feel a bit better soon. Yep your right im sure it will all start to go quickly, and I figure we have waited this long so whats 6 more weeks!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Oh Fred I am so happy to hear from you...I was getting worried about you    So, so happy to hear that everything is fine with your little bean, it's such a wonderful feeling seeing that heartbeat flickering away. I wish I could say that the fear goes away and maybe it does in time, but I still feel frightened but slowly starting to embrace it all and enjoy being pregnant. Now that I'm starting to get a bump, it's starting to feel really real. I'm still feeling sick, but it's certainly not as bad as it has been, so I'm hoping that in the next few weeks that will completely go away. Really happy for you, and all you can do is look after yourself, rest when you can, try and occupy yourself with nice things and try and not go too     Is your next scan your 12wk one? You could always have a reassurance one at 10wks, if you do I highly recommend Babybond.   

Princess - Sweetheart don't worry about the 2ww just now, I'm sure your clinic knows what they're doing. No harm in speaking to your consultant though about your fears when you see him. Stay positive, you can do this   

Positive news on this thread, really nice to see. Right now for tmi...I'm really constipated    at the moment don't know why as I eat plenty of fresh fruit/veg/fibre but can anybody suggest anything to help? Maybe once I stop the progesterone things will get easier.

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## kdb

Fred, fantastic news - congratulations, and   for Monday     

S - yep, the progesterone is mostly to blame for you being bunged-up.  I think lactulose is safe to take during pg, but what worked for me was prunes, dried apricots and kiwifruit.  Some girls recommend a cup of warm water first thing in the morning.


----------



## kdb

Oh - and someone on another thread I post on recommends fibregel...


----------



## Scaralooloo

Thanks Kdb xx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

Hope you all had good weekends. 

Well I have been thinking about this all weekend and im really worried about the fact we are not going to get any extra help considering the MC's and im starting to panic.   Do you think the nurse meant that I dont need extra help during the TWW but are planing on extra support if we get a BFP and they just dont discuss it until then? I even mentioned the asprin and she just dissmissed it as nothing. 

What do you think I should do? Hubby thinks I should speak to them again but it will be the nurses up until EC as It doesnt sound like we she the consultation until then? 

Any advice on if and what you had if you have previously had mcs would be great so I know what im talking about!! 

Also would you advice I take the aspirn anyway if I get a BFP, without telling them? Or will it hurt somehow? 

As you can see im confused.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess - Honey, try not to panic about this at this stage. Easier said than done I know but you still have a way to go before the 2WW and you need to try and relax. Try and put your trust into the clinic as I'm sure they know what they are doing and they won't advise anything that is going to harm you in any way. I'm sure they will offer you some sort of progesterone support nearer the time, probably something like the Cyclogest pessaries or possibly Gestone injections. My clinic offered me a blood test a few days after ET to test my progesterone levels, which were quite low so they put me on extra progesterone. The thing is they're probably not looking that far ahead yet as you're only just starting out. So just take each day at a time and when you get to EC you could then mention it again to your consultant. I know exactly how you're feeling, believe me I still get panicked that something is going to go wrong. But one thing I learnt very quickly with IVF is that you have to completely hand over your trust and body to the experts as they know what they are doing.


----------



## fusciapink

Hi 
Sorry it's taken me so long to get round to logging in and updating you all. I was due on 9th May and my gorgeous baby girl arrived on 20th May. Ava Elizabeth arrived at 3.06am weighing in at a healthy 8lb 1oz. She got a little distressed towards the end so I ended up having an emergency c-section. Consequently my husband is vacuuming as we speak  
I am feeding her myself, but despite that,she dropped 1oz by day 5 and had since put 7oz back on!! My midwife was very impressed as breastfed babies tend to be slower putting weight back on  

Scaralooloo - good news about your scan and that your little bubba is thriving.  Re: bunged up, I drank quite a lot of water, and took lactulose and fibrogel (not sure of spelling!), and had All Bran pretty much every day for breakfast. 

Fred- Good news on your scan too. Bet you can't wait until the next scan now!

I'll come back and do a better post soon, just wanted to let you all know about Ava. She was a surprise as we were convinced we were having a boy! PLeased as punch though and overwhelmed by the love we feel towards her, despite the sleepless nights!
Take care and speak soon
Fuscia x x


----------



## princess29

Scaralooloo, thankyou so much for your reply, you talk a lot of sense and have calmed me down considerably! Im sure that everything will be fine and I was impressed with the clinic so think I should just think about that! The nurse did say I would have the cyclogest pessaries twice a day like I had before with the IUI but I was hoping for a bit more help or to be kept an eye on.    I might mention the blood test to test for progesterone levels, and see what they say, if not I might speak to my doctor about it as shes wonderful and will help where she can.        Thanks again for your knowledgeable words!!      Also the other thing I wanted to know about was acupunture, I have been having weekly sessions for about three months now and have read that you should continue throughout the TX and have it before and after ET, did anyone else have this done? Again it wasnt something the clinic spoke about at all, in fact they didnt give any health advice like drinking water, or milk or anything!    Thanks everyone! xxx


----------



## princess29

Fushia, massive congratulations on the birth of Ava!      So pleased for you! xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Aw Fuscia - How lovely to hear from you and congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Ava    (what a beautiful name   ) Sorry to hear that you had a tricky birth at the end but it all ended beautifully. Great to hear that all is going well. Big hugs to you both    

Princess - I did acupuncture all the way through tx, I also had it twice on the day of egg transfer, once before the procedure and then again afterwards. I think Kdb did as well. Each to their own but I found it immensly beneficial and would recommend it highly. My clinic didn't give advice about water, or milk or anything like that. Just do what feels right for you. The main thing is to try and be relaxed as much as possible. Just PM me anytime you have a freak out. It will all work out


----------



## princess29

Thanks again for answering my questions S! I think I would like to have it done on ET day as I am finding it wonderful and relaxing too which is a bonus! I think I need to have another read of my Zita West book as its been a while since I last got it out but think its time again!


----------



## joeyrella

Congratulations Fuscia on the arrival of your little girl    glad she is finally here!  Lovely name, hope she is settling in well.
x x x


----------



## kdb

Fuscia, what lovely news!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Winegum

Hi Ladies

Long time no hear from me I'm afraid.  Due to going down the immunes route before my next cycle I am migrating away to other threads at the mo but I lurk and keep an eye on you all, just a bit busy to post like I used to.

Fusciapink:  Delighted to hear from you and many congratulations on the safe arrival of Ava Elizabeth.  You sound as if you are doing brilliantly.  Looking forward to hearing more when you have a moment.

Fred:  How are you honey? Still feeling sick?  Hope you are OK.  What's next for you?  When do the Lister discharge you?

Scaraloolooloo: I hope you are a bit mire comfortable now.  A drag of a cigarette is known to ease constipation but not wise in the circumstances!  A cup of tea and peanut butter also work for me but sounds like you might need to stick to the previously recommended remedies.  Are you beginning to feel this is real?

Princess:  I can sense your excitement and anticipation about your next cycle but I think you need to have your mind put at rest about your MC fear.  I think you should ring your nurse and yell her you are understandably worried about early miscarriage and want to do all you can to prevent it occurring again and ask how they will address that with your protocol.  If you feel you are being dismissed, you could make an appointment to see a private doctor to get a second opinion on what protocol he/she would recommend based on your history.  I agree with Scaralooloo that you have to give yourselves over to the medical team but you can only do that if you trust them to start with, so I think it is important to voice your concerns clearly and assess their response.

CG:  full marks for a mega post with personals!  I hope your boys are thriving.

Beanie: are you still lurking? Hope you are ok.

Hello to Kdb, joeyrella (love your updates about William, any more teeth?), cat, loopdy, amethyst, hope you, your bumps and babies are all OK.


AFM, I've had a consultation, tests and follow up consultation with Dr Gorgy in London and 3 main issues need attention so I am following his treatment plan before I have another ICSI.  It is very expensive but worth a shot and I am quite enjoying my trips up to London!  I'm on the train at the mo going up for an injection and the CRGH open evening.

Big love to all
Winegum xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Fusicapink - Congratulations, Ava Elizabeth lovely name   

Winegum - still lurking, just backed away as feeling I no longer belong here, but am keeping an eye for more positive news from you all xxx


----------



## cat1608

Congrats Fuschiapink on the arrival of Ava! Beautiful name. Enjoy being a mummy xx


----------



## princess29

Well Ive had a very eventful couple of days, I ended up testing on Tuesday night and got a V V VFP after a little while, tested again yesterday am and again got a V V VFP, also did a CB digital and got 'not pregnant'.







So did another test today and got a BFN. This afternoon ive started bleeding like AF, so called the clinic and thought it best to be honest with them and now they are saying they have to treat it as my 3rd MC because the tests these days are so sensitive if theres a line it means it has picked up on something, so I can't start tx as planned and they need to speak to a doctor first to see what we do now.









Apparently a nurse is going to call me tommorrow or Monday after she has spoken to the doctor about what to do next.

Im petrified that they will say as we got PG again we wont be aloud tx on the NHS. And gutted that we cant start the treatment.


----------



## joeyrella

Aw Princess    sorry to hear what you have been through.  I don't see why it would mean you couldn't be allowed NHS treatment, I know my health board criteria includes live births only.  Although it seems like such a disappointment now, maybe there is a different way to look at it.  As you have managed to get pregnant three times in less than two years, perhaps you don't need such an invasive solution as IVF to get that sticky BFP?


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess - Honey I am so sorry to hear what you're going through   But like Joeyrella said that shouldn't mean you can't have tx on the NHS. Try not to think the worst just now, take some time to relax and focus on the future and all the good things that I know are going to come your way. I know things must seem so bleak for you just now but I just know things will turnaround for you. Hopefully someone from your clinic will call today. Be strong


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovelies
I am so sorry for the silence, I can't handle the new keyboard in the few minutes I get spare and keep losing posts.

Fred darling, I never said massive congratulations. Your news kept me going on a recent sleepless night. It was worth the wait. Hope the sickness soon subsides.

CG, well done. I wept at the pedi too when she said the boys were perfect and wouldn't need any extra treatment despite being premature. I am bottlefeeding expressed milk entirely now and have recently retrained both to breastfeed, but they take so long (we've somehow ended up on 2-hourly feedireall g cycles, which we are trying to stretch) it just isn't practical. But they are thriving and were both over 10 pounds at the 6 week catchup. I'd recommend trying to  stick to breastfeeding as expressing every two hours  is too hard.

Scaraloo! So pleased everything is going well!

Back soon!
XXX


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Me again.

Winegum, Beanie and Amethyst.  So sorry to see you go, but nice to hear that you'll pop in once in a while -- we've been through so much together.

Fuscia! Welcome to Ava, excellent weight. Hope you are healing nicely. Don't do anything you shouldn't: I got a bit cheeky about the recovery and made my scar bleed. Hope the first few weeks are good. It's a very difficult time, but will soon be easier.

Scaraloo, want to show off your  bump to me over a coffee, neighbourito? 

Joeyrella, you sound so very grounded -- I look forward to being in control of the tiny my winkles so I can manage my time better too! 

CG, how are you coping? Be careful with the sleepless nghts as they affect your milk supply. i've learnt to snatch 20 min naps after falling asleep feeding the babies. Are they beautiful Italian cutiepies? 

have to run again!


----------



## Winegum

Lovely to hear from you trying.  I'm not going anywhere


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

oh good! That's what happens when reading in a rush. I'd love to know what happens with Dr G.
XXX


----------



## princess29

Hi Girls,

Well what a horrible weekend! 

After I posted on here I called the doctor and asked for bloods to be done as the though of waiting again for no reason was heartbreaking, he agreed to do bloods fpr me early friday and get the results back for later in the day. I also spoke to the clinic and they basically said that if the results were negative then we might still be able to start, as Monday (today) would be day 5 which is the cut off to start the pill. But they would have to check with the doctor when I got the results back. Que stressful waiting of the call from the doctor which came at gone 6pm on Friday to say the results were negative and that he is putting it down to dodgy tests.   

Great news but the clinic was now closed all weekend.   So have spent the whole time panicing and feeling really anxious - just what you need before embarking on IVF! 

So anyway I have just called the clinic and spent a tense 5 mins on hold waiting to find out my fate and its good news, we can start, never felt so relieved in all of my life I can tell you. So they have given me my protocol!!   

6th June-11th July - Take the pill
12th July - Start burselin 0.3mls daily
27th July - 1st Scan
1st Aug - 2nd Scan
5th Aug - last scan
EC & ET week of 8th Aug.   

All I can hope for now is that it will go smoothly from here. 

Also the reason I was wondering if we would still be funded is because back when we had the first MC our clinic said the could no longer treat us and we had to fight like mad to carry on, luckily for us we have a wonderful supportive doctor who wrote to the clinic for us and then they agreed we need to carry on with the IUIs. Ever since I have been worried about it! 

But now I need to stop and relax and focus on the tx! xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Princess - Really pleased that you are now on your IVF journey    Put all the bad times behind you now and just focus on the future and positive things. I hope it all goes smoothly for you and in the very near future, we get to celebrate some good news with you. Stay strong    

Trying - It would be lovely to meet up sometime. PM me some dates and times and we'll see if we can match up. Hope you're well?   

Winegum - Really pleased that things are starting to happen for you, best not think about the money, just think of the possible outcome and you'll sail through. I'm sure that it'll all be so worthwhile in the end. Are you back in London any time soon, if you are and have time to meet up then do let me know.   

Kdb - You finished work yet? You're next to pop    How you feeling?   

Fred - How you feeling honey?   

Hello to Joeyrella, Beanie, Fusciapink, Cat, Loopy and Loopdy hope all you ladies are keeping well?   

AFM - Well i'm now 14 weeks    and starting to feel more normal and I think I may even have a glow about me    It's certainly beginning to feel more real for me now and I've started to develop a little bump which I'm completely in love with, I'm going to become one of those annoying people that are constantly rubbing it...I just can't help it    I had my delivery of a baby heart doppler on Friday so me and DH have been able to find the heartbeat twice this weekend, which is really wonderful and has helped to reassure me. Think we'll probably book in for a gender scan around the 16week mark as my next NHS scan isn't until 22 weeks! Started looking at baby things yesterday, wow it's an expensive world! Can any of you mums let me have a list of essentials as I really don't know where to start. Obviously I know I need a pram, cot and car seat but apart from that I'm not sure what's essential and what's just frivalous!

Love and hugs to you all on this rainy Monday,
Scaraloolooxxxx


----------



## kdb

Eeeek!  I'm not, am I?!?!?!?!?!          

Still three more weeks at work, maybe four.  Am totally over it though - need some headspace to sort out prep for baby and for birth, also double-glazing, new electrics, etc etc.  Have lost my ability to multi-task!

Really glad you're enjoying your pg    Make the most of your beautiful bump!  xoxo


----------



## cat1608

Scaralooloo,


Really glad to hear all is going well and you are enjoying your pregnancy now. I loved having a bump and i still miss it now and feel a slight pang of jealousy when i see pregnant women!! I felt so special when i was pregnant and was always rubbing my bump. I couldn't understand why people did it before, but it is a natural reaction, and you don't realise you are doing it half of the time   .


You've already mentioned the main things you need, but i'd get a couple of thin blankets for swaddling as my boys slept so much better being swaddled up. I got mine from babies are us - the ones with the holes in them. Don't worry about getting the horrible disposable maternity pants - i never used them. I bought some cheap ones from primark and they are much better. Disposable breastpads are a must and i found ASDA the best for me. Microwave steriliser is a godsend as you can do everything quickly and even if you are intending to breastfeed (i do about 80% breast) get some bottles in too, just incase you want to express. My boys love their swinging chair I borrowed from my friend and it helps when they are restless. I found a moses basket great, but they aren't in them for long. Babyslings are good too - especially for going out shopping in the supermarket as i've found mine hate the trolley seats!


Hope some of that has been helpful to you. I'd try and borrow as much as you can - ie moses baskets etc as they grow out of everything so quickly.


Enjoy your bump and take care   


xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies


All I can say is miracles do happen, and can I please join you again?


After our last IVF we were told that our only chance for success was by doing donor egg ivf.  We couldn't accept that so bought a CBFM and decided to give it 6 months.  My cycles are extremely irregular with me ovulating on day 18 last month, yet on day 10 this month!!  Nightmare for timing!


Anyway, yesterday (and today as I am now addicted to testing) we got our first ever   .


I am so excited, yet now more scared than ever.  I'm using up some old cyclogest to give my thin lining a helping hand - hopefully that will be ok.  


Anyway, I'm rambling now.  I just wanted to share my news.


I hope that you are all well, and will do my best to catchup with you all very soon.


Amethyst xx


----------



## Winegum

Excellent news Amethyst, good for you!  Really delighted for you and love hearing natural BFP stories.  Keep us updated. Xxx


----------



## kdb

OMG Amethyst, that is AMAZING news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just goes to show that with science we only know so much.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Amethyst -      WOW     That is the best news ever     Congratulations to you and DH I am so made up for the pair of you      Now look after yourself, plenty of rest, lots of fluids, no heavy lifting. You've got precious cargo on board now. So, so happy for you honey


----------



## Loopdy

Am!!  I've just popped on after being away and I could cry!!!  I am so happy for you babe!!  That really is the best news!!  A MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!  You so deserve this!!  Yay!!!  I know that feeling of being told about donar eggs and it looks like your ovaries didn't care much for that either like mine!!!  Wonderful news!!!                        

xxxxxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA but the only word to describe how I feel all day is cr*p!! I'm not complaining as I would not change it for the world but by the evening I am so exhausted I can't even bare to talk on the phone. Seem to spend all weekend in bed too as only place I feel a bit less sick. I am hoping once we get past 12 weeks that it will ease off a bit but my mum kindly told me that with my sister it lasted until she gave birth    She could have kept that to herself!!!!!

Amethyst - Congratulations on your BFP         Put a maasive smile on my face and I am so happy for you. Means you are not too far behind me so looking forward to you coming back and keeping me company   

Fuschia - Belated congratulations on the birth of Ava       What a gorgeous name and pleased you had a girl too as seems to be a lot of boys on the thread so far so she will have plenty to choose from    Hope you are managing to get some sleep and lots of cuddles   

Kdb - Really can't believe you are past 33 weeks as seems to have gone so quick. Is it the same for you? Another week down at work and hopefully not many left for you   

loopdy - guessing you are due your 20wk scan soon? Are you going to find out the flavour or keep it as a surprise?   

scaraloo - pleased to hear you are starting to feel more normal as gives me hope that I will too when I get to your stage. Good to hear you are getting on well with the doppler too as I am in 2 minds about them so still thinking about it. Don't blame you for having another scan and I would go every week if I could    Do you have any idea whether it is a boy or girl?   

winegum - how was the open evening at CRGH? Have you got a better idea now about where to have your next tx? From your signature I can see you are keeping Dr G busy which I hope is keeping you positive about your next cycle as looks as if there will be loads he can help with which is only a good thing     How is the change in diet going? Only thing making me feel better in the evenings is boiled sweets but don't think my teeth agree    Let me know if you have any time to meet up again when you are in London   

Princess - sorry to see you have had quite a lot of ups and downs over the last few weeks but great news that you are now started on the pill. I remember I thought it would take forever to start but once I was on the pill time seemed to start going past much more quickly so hope it is the same for you    

Cat, Commutergirl, Trying - sounds as if all the double trouble boys are keeping you all busy but hoping you are getting lots of cuddles in too     

joeyrella - what new tricks is your little boy up too?   

Hi to everyone else I have missed and hope life is treating you well   

AFM - Apart from the sickness, which I am hoping the nutritionist this morning has given me some good ideas to keep under control, I think everything is going ok. Still have sore boobs and occasional pains down below and soooo tired all the time but guess I have to wait for my 10wk scan on Tuesday to be fully reassured    Just hoping this one is clearer than before to give me a bit more confidence. Also have my midwife booking in appt on Monday where I won't be mentioning my 10 wk scan as the GP was trying to say I didn't need a 12 week one on the NHS as had a private 7 wk one!! Then she realised that they need to do the nuchal part too so relented. She also would not help with my thyroid so can't wait for my normal GP to return from maternity leave in October so I can start getting a bit more support. Other than that we are off to Devon and Cornwall after the scan on Tuesday for a week and I can't wait to be able to sleep all day   

Wishing you all a good weekend x


----------



## Beanie3

Ameythest - Congratulations hunni    xxx


----------



## joeyrella

Yay! Amazing news Amethyst, brought a tear to my eye.  Congratulations, I'm so pleased for you. 

I am still convinced we will be changing the title of the thread to 'The 100% Club' soon.

AFM We just got back from our first holiday with William.  We go on holiday with my grandmother and parents every year and it felt amazing to finally be paddling little feet in the sea.  I spent so many years jealously watching other people with their little ones on the beach, I'm so grateful its finally my turn.  William was a grumpy baby most of the week, but we discovered his second tooth this morning, so that explains it.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

amethyst sweetie, wonderful! just brilliant.  well done and big hugs to both of  of you. i have a box of cylogest left if you need it. i think i took it for ten or twelve weeks. just let me know. XXXXXXXXXXXX

fred, it's all go from now. i know it's no help but the sickness will pass, hang in there and keep eating.


----------



## cat1608

Amethyst sooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!! Congratulations


      


Fred - hopefully it will pass soon for you. Are you sure you haven't got 2 on board with the tiredness? I was exhausted with the boys at the beginning of the pregnancy.


Love, hugs and loads of   to you lovely ladies who are having tx at the moment.


Cxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Thank you ladies for all your kind wishes.  We are still in shock, but now my GP has confirmed it too i think I will finally be able to believe that it is finally happening.

I am currently wishing my life away and hoping that we reach 12 weeks with no problems.  Fingers crossed.

Hope that all of you,  your bumps and babies are well.

xx


----------



## joeyrella

I definitely know that feeling Amethyst.  It drags so slowly whilst you are waiting for your next scan, milestone or appointment.  Fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello ladies,

It's been very quiet on here of late, so I thought I'd break the silence and say   

Amthyst - How you doing honey? How many weeks are you now? Hope all is going well and you're feeling ok?   

Fred - How's everything with you? You must be coming up to the 12wk mark now? Hope you're feeling less sick. I felt rotten in the first 3 months, but it does go awaY, I only get the odd day now where I feel sick but it tends to go away if I eat something. I hope you're well?   

Kdb - OMG you are having a baby very, very soon    How exciting, I can't wait to hear all about it. How are you feeling? I hope you've stopped that busy job of yours and getting some rest in. You having it at UCH?   

Winegum - Hello chickadee, how's everything with you? Any advancements in tx? How's the fast growing food empire shaping up?   

Joeyrella - How's you and the ever growing William? He must be getting so big now and doing so much more   

Cat - How's things with you and your two gorgeous munchkins?   

Trying - How are you and your gorgeous two...can't wait to meet them and have big hugs   

Beanie - How you doing honey, hope you've been getting the hot weather and have been out and about enjoying it   

Loopdy - How are you doing? Loving every minute of it I bet. You getting quite big now?   

Princess - How are you feeling? How's tx going? Hope you're feeling more relaxed and confident about everthing. Thinking of you and    that you get the news you so deserve   

Fuscia - How's everything? What's motherhood like? And how's beautiful baby Ava Elizabeth?   

Commutergirl - I know you're out there somewhere, thinking of you   

AFM - Well everything seems to be going well, my tummy seems to have popped out overnight and I think I actually look pregnant now rather than just fat! We had a gender scan at the weekend and we're having a little boy    He's doing really well and everything is normal which is all we can ever ask for...so, so happy    I've been feeling him kick for a couple of weeks now...it's like someone blowing bubbles in my tummy, always makes me laugh. Still too scared to buy things, but I have my mum and dad here this week and they have offered to buy the pram....wooo hoooo....so I may take them shopping to have a look at some...but not sure if I'll be brave enough to make the purchase yet though. 

Anyway, I always think of you all my dear FFs, we've all been through so much together and for that I will always be grateful for your never ending love and support. And I hope that one day soon each and every single one of us has our dreams come true...I'm getting all weepy now   ...it's the pregnancy hormones!!!

Love and hugs to you all always,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Scaralooloo - so happy things are going well with bubba. Another boy on the way! Now the fun starts with choosing names   . It's great when your bump starts to show and I was always so proud of mine and felt so special all throughout my pregnancy. I always thought women who walked along holding their bump were abit strange as you don't need to rub it for people to see you are pregnant, but it's just a natural reaction and I used to do it all the time. I still miss my bump and think I always will - esp the feeling when they really kick later on in pregnancy and you can see them move. I can't believe it is almost a year since I got my BFP!!!


Boys are doing amazingly well and I just melt every time I see them. I have become a complete baby bore   . They are laughing, trying to roll over and smiling so much now and it's wonderful to see how they change. I can't believe they are 16 weeks old now. Time has flown.


I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all well. Keep the    and this is such a lucky thread that i'm sure we will all get the dream we all so desperately want.


Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## Winegum

Hi everyone

Lovely to hear everyone's news. Great personals *Scaralooloo*! Glad to hear you are feeling well and confident and even feeling baby kick - wonderful. I'm so glad for you that you are in a much happier place this year. I'm fine and am working my way through my v expensive immune tx before we can cycle again. It's all going well but it's time consuming keeping on top of it all. I've got an appointment at CRGH on 25th July. I think we will cycle there. I've been up to London a few times but only for the day so haven't had much time to socialise in between trains, but I will let you know if and when I do.  Business plans going slowly but still hoping to expand.

*Cat and Joeyrella*: Lovely to hear about your boys.

*Fred: *Hope you are feeling better?

*Amethyst:* When is your 12 week scan?

I know it must be hard but I wish we had more news from the mummies and mummies to be. I know *kdb *is next up but who is after that, *Loopdy*? As long as people keep popping on occasionally...*Dixie*, are you lurking, *Beanie: *how are you? *Loops*: Twins and you OK? *Princess*? *Locket83*, have you had your baby? I'll look you up in a minute. *Huggies:* You've been quiet. Would be lovely to hear from you. * Fuscia, tkbearlowey, xmasbaby, smiling, trying, commutergirl?? *Hope you are all well and thriving.

Love to you all    
Winegum x


----------



## joeyrella

Hi Winegum, glad you are progressing (even if its slow).  What does the immune treatment involve? I hear people referring to it all the time but have no idea what it actually is. Hope your appointment this month is your first step towards our next BFP!  

Cat - I am joining you in the baby bore stakes, even though I swore I wouldn't.  I think its inevitable.  When those boys start rolling then you will have your hands full!  Amazing watching them develop, but extremely tiring keeping up with just one let alone two.  

Scaralooloo - great that your bump has popped out, seems so much more real then.  Brilliant to be adding another beautiful little boy to the club.  You sound ever so happy, I'm so pleased for you.  How did the pram shopping go?

Fred - how is the sickness?  I think most people's subsides around 12/13 weeks so hopefully not much longer for you now.

KDB - are you on countdown now?  It was only in the last few weeks it all seemed real and I got the nerves.  Hope you are chilled out.  Bet you can't wait to meet your wee arrival.

Love the ticker Amethyst, its so lovely to see them springing up all over the place on this thread.

AFM - just enjoying the nice weather and trying to make the most of the time I've got left off.  I'm going back to work the first week of October, it seems like it is coming around so quickly.  William is rolling like mad and dragging himself on his elbows across the floor all the time, can't take my eyes off him for a moment.  

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment, pop on and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovelies
Just popping on to say hi. 

Winegum, good choice of clinic! Fingers crossed this time will be it.

Scaraloo, did your birthday picnic get rained off?  I've got a few unused things you may find useful, such  as a new john lewis bath seat   

Joeyrella, always lovely to hear about William. I can't wait till ours are a little older and less scary to handle.

Commutergirl, just wanted  to say in case you are having a hard time -  it all gets better by  the 2nd month, once you get some time in the evenings.

Big hugs to everyone else!  XXXX


----------



## Scaralooloo

Lovely to hear from some of you   

Winegum - I can imagine it must be so hard keeping on top of everything and having to come up and down to London...but lets hope it will all be worth it in the end. I'm so happy that you're thinking of CRGH, they were fantastic with me and we had such a positive experience there and an amazing result. So I    that they get it right first time for you. Keep fighting and keep positive   

Joeyrella - Lovely to hear from you and hear how William is getting on, it must be just wonderful to watch him develop every day. Did you take a year off? Try not think about going back just yet, still a few months off.   

Trying - Lovely to hear from you as well. Yes birthday picnic was rained off so we had a "housenic" at my friends instead which was lovely. Also went for afternoon tea at The Wolsely and to see The Wizard of Oz on my actual birthday day, so I was spoilt rotten. Thanks for the offer of things, I may well take you up on that. Still haven't really worked out what I really need yet. How's your 2 coming along?   

Haven't bought the pram yet but it's between 2, Mammas & Pappas Solo and the Micro Lite Torro. My mum and dad are going to buy it which is amazing as they are so expensive! Can't decide whether I need a carrycot though...any thoughts? We bought all our cot accessories in the Mammas & Pappas sale, it's the Hodge Podge range. I was terrified buying it, but DH persuaded me. Will leave the bigger items until after my 22wk scan I think.

Big hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## kdb

Scaraloo - we went for the M&P Glide which is identical to the Sola except it only comes in black & red.  (Bought it 'nearly new' from a guy at work.)  It folds down easily and pretty small (fits into our Mini boot), is relatively light yet sturdy (appealed to DH), was easy to adjust the angles and switch between forward- and back-facing, and just felt like it was good quality overall.

Although the pushchair is effectively 'lie flat' we wanted the carrycot bit too (which comes as part of the package with a Glide).  You could always just buy the pushchair and then if you decide you want the carrycot buy that later on.  I think it's meant to last them until 4-5 months, and would def come in handy if you go visiting overnight as you have a bed for baby all sorted.

If you want a Maxi Cosi car seat rather than M&P you can use it with the Sola if you get the Cybex Aton adaptors.

xoxo


----------



## Winegum

Hello ladies

Nice little flurry of activity on here lately which is nice.

Joeyrella:  thanks for your good wishes.  I'm alternating between thinking that all this immune tx will be in vain one minute and that maybe it is finally going to bf my turn the next.  You asked about immune tx, well it depends on what issues are unearthed as to what the tx is.  The theory behind it is that your immune system might reject the embryo for a number of reasons which can cause or contribute to implantation failure or miscarriage.  It might be that we just have crap eggs and sperm and floundering embies, but I wanted to give it a go before further treatment cycles.  You start off with lots of expensive bloodtests which look at your cells/ratios/inflammatory tendencies/killing power of cells/sensitivity to dh's blood.  Also, you get tested for infections to a better degree than NHS hosps and you can also opt to have a test for Chlamydia in menstrual blood, which is controversial but I had it done as I felt I should have everything done.  My results threw up three potential issues: 1) despite being in a faithful relationship for 17 years and having a pathetically small number of partners prior to that, I tested positive for Chlamydia.  The treatment is 24 days of antibiotics.  I'm not going to retest, I'm just going to hope that has blitzed it and have another course of ABs with my next IVF to make sure.  I'm a bit sceptical but I can report that my recent AF was not only after a 35 day cycle (often I have 50-70 day cycles) but also bright red and full flow, which is a good sign.  2) certain cells show a tendency towards inflammation.  To reverse this and make them more calming, a drug is prescribed which you take in an injection which is what people with arthritis also take.  I'm retesting for that at the end of the month.  For conception, levels should be at 20 or below, mine were 48.  The chlamydia may cause the level to be high so hopefully the abs will bring it down.  3) my blood is close to dh's and also my sensitivity to him is low and potentially my body may see his sperm as like my own tissue and attack it as if it were a rogue cell rather than accepting it as foreign but benign.  The treatment for that is an injection of washed white blood cells from a donor.  (some people have their dhs blood) The idea is that my ability to detect dh's antibodies will increase.  The injection is actually  15-20 pricks in each arm, each time injecting a little bit if the serum and you end up looking like a pin cushion.  It hurts!  But only while you are having it done.  I may have a kind of drip once a month before tx just to keep my immune system calm.  Other than that, I will be on a few additional drugs during tx, all designed to supress my immune system and also, extra progesterone.  So there you are, a mini guide to immunes!  Forgive the length but it's difficult to describe in a sentence.

I can't believe work is looming for you already.  Enjoy what remains of the summer with William.

Trying:  lovely to hear from you.  Did you go to CRGH by any chance?

Scaralooloo: Gosh, the pram buying sounds very scientific!  I can see you have a whole new learning curve. I can understand you still being a bit cautious, but your excitement comes across all the same. Lovely to be on the receiving end of generous parents.

Well for once I am not pushed for time and can post to my heart's content!  I'm on enforced rest all day having had a hysteroscopy under GA this morning. I'm still on the ward waiting for my Dad to collect me.  I must say I'm a fan of GA's - they fascinate me!  Anyway, all is clear inside and I even got to have a nosy at the photos.  That's a relief, one more box ticked, one more thing tested, and I can tell you there aren't many more!  That's all from me for now.

Much love to you all 
Winegum x


----------



## princess29

Hi everyone, 

So sorry for being so rubbish, I have been soooo busy over that last couple of months and we went away for a week in Cornwall but had no signal!! Typical.

So how is everyone? Lots of ikle babies and bumps getting bigger? Time goes so quickly in the summer time even when the weather is pants   

Glad to hear your hysterocosy wasnt too bad Winegum, I love having GA too, bit disappointed that EC isnt done under general! 

AFM, 

I start down regging on Tuesday    its finally here ladies! I have been on the pill for about 6 weeks, no side effects apart from huge boobs!!    I am very tired though, so we are planning on having a very chilled weekend so we are all ready to start injections next week. 

One thing im finding strange is that I am having to do the injections in the morning this time whereas with the IUIs I always did them when I got in of an evening, so going to have to make sure I get up a bit earlier on Tueday!!


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone   

Amethyst - crikey that sounds all very throrough and like they really know how to get on with investigating.  It's great when they can pinpoint a likely problem and take measures to correct it.  It certainly does sound like you're a human pin cushion, hope it's a manageable uncomfy with that.  Of course, we'd all be prepared to go through anything to get a result but it does help if it's not painful as well as emotional!

Princess - I have never been to Cornwall and would love to go with the doggies in a cottage.  Did you have good weather?  I know what you mean about doing your injections in a morning.  My last cycle we did that and I found myself being much calmer about it.  Instead of having it on my mind all day for evening injections, it was over first thing leaving me to relax and forget about it for the rest of the day.  Wishing you lots of luck for this next cycle.

Scaraloo - we loved buying our pushchair, we had two to choose from too.  The Upperbaby Vista or the Stokke.  We went to The Baby Show and played with them both.  In the end we have gone for a lovely red Stokke.  Mostly because of the height.  Me and DH are quite tall (I'm 5 ft 10) and more often in heels so it was nice to bend down too much to tend to Boo.  There are so many though!  We did go for the carrycot too, I liked the idea of baby laying flat for the first few months and it seemed a snuggly option as Boo is coming in October.

Hi to Trying, Kdb, Joeyrella, Commutergirl, Fred, Cat, Fuscia, Beanie, and anyone else I unintentionally missed.

AFM - I'll be 24 weeks on Saturday and time is flying by.  Bump is a neat size, so I've been told although it was in my throat as just slipped on the wet garage floor in my flip flops!!!  My left cushioned the fall so that was a relief!!!  Really excited that we have some treatments starting and I look forward to reading everyones progress.

I am hopeless at posting but do wish everyone well and happy vibes.  

Lots of love
Loopdy and Little Boo.
xxxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Wow, Winegum, I found your mini guide fasinating. Excellent news that some issues can be improved on too. I was treated at the Whittington (which was lovely), but when I was doing my research I came to the conclusion that if we had to go private, we'd go with CRGH of all the clinics in London.

Hi Loopdy and hi Boo! Nice to see you two around 

AFM Our cutipies are three months tomorrow! I cannot believe it. As a birthday treat, we are taking them for their immunisations  But seriously, they are just so lovely, people stop us in the park every day to have a look. That's just a twin thing, but it's still lovely. They do new things every day (currently obsessed with their hands) and every day I can't believe our luck. Keep going,  Winegum, Princess and Beanie -- we'll get you there. XXXXXXX


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

I had meant to write a proper post for ages, but never managed to. So my apologies in advance to those I'll leave out. I always keep an eye on you all.

First of all, big hooray for *Amethyst*!       Such fantastic news, and it shows that one should never give up.

*Sarah* - great to hear that you are feeling well and enjoying your pregnancy. For me this stage was great; I wasn't feeling sick anymore (apart from being sick first thing in the morning only on days when I went to my office - guess the two little ones aren't going to be hard workers!  ), still feeling light and energetic.
I know what you mean about bump stroking&#8230; it's just something you can't help. Once I was having a meeting and without realising I was stroking my bump. At the end my boss approached me and said "they must be moving a lot!". I must have blushed up to my hairline.  
Re prams, etc, with twins we may have different needs from yours (we bought the Double version of the Baby Jogger City Mini, as it was very manoeuvrable and light), but we decided to buy carrycots as we felt the babies might be a bit lost without, even if the buggy is technically from 0 months. 
I was also rather scared when we started making purchases&#8230; when the boys turned up we had fortunately bought their cots (from Ikea) but hadn't assembled them yet - it was on the to-do list for that weekend! So DH had to do everything by himself.

*Kdb* - can't believe you are imminent now! How are you feeling? is everything ready?   

*Fred* - how are you feeling? I know how crippling sickness could be, but you must be getting out of it any time now. When are you having your scan?   

*Winegum* - Great that your hysteroscopy showed everything OK. I only had a GA once as an adult, and I must say that it was "interesting". My first thought when I woke up was "OK, still alive"; the second one "it's late, DH must be worried"; the third one was "it feels like I only have small plasters, so nothing should have gone wrong"; finally, I started (the scientist in me) looking at the equipment I was still wired up to!  
Hope your immune treatment is quick and effective    . In my blissful ignorance I had never heard of these issues, but as you put it it does make sense, and it is worth sorting it out before you start. Once you start at CRGH we'll need to gossip about the different characters there!  
Business plans?? Anything interesting in the pipeline?

*Trying* - thanks for your words of hope! We have ups and downs as you can imagine, but some nights are better as they start having a 5-hours stretch and a 3-4 hours one, so we do get some sleep (if allowed at all by colic, blocked noses and all the rest&#8230;  ). Are you managing your little ones all by yourself during the day, or did you have families helping out?
I have plenty of things to ask you, just give me the time to focus on it!
I also love being stopped on the street and asked about the babies, it makes me glow with pride. As a colleague, father of twins, told me, you end up getting to know all the twins in the country, because you always have someone telling you "I am a twin myself", or "I have 50 year old twins"&#8230;
Talking about sad things, how long are you taking off work? My plans were to take 6 months (so that I still have reasonable pay) plus scraps of annual leave, but I am beginning to wonder whether I should stretch it a bit longer, so that I don't have to leave them when the fun begins!

*Loopdy* - great to hear that you and little Boo are doing well.  

*Princess* - xxxxx for this cycle!   

AFM - busy and sleepless, but happy! 
The boys are growing well and showing very different personalities (the cutiepie/weepy one and the tough guy). I still can't believe it. I would spend my whole day just looking at them, but unfortunately there isn't enough time  
I have had my first few weeks managing them all by myself during the day. Rather stressful as my time was all spent in feeding/changing nappies/expressing milk/cleaning bottles, but I am pleased to have managed it. At the moment we have my MIL, who is a bit of a struggle to deal with: I perfectly understand that she wants to cuddle the boys, but she would like to interfere with a series of established rituals, to the point that during her first night here she came into our bedroom at 5AM while we were feeding them, sat on our bed and started giving unrequested advice!  DH said that he won't allow it to happen again&#8230;
Then at the end of the month my mum will come again (when she was here before we had a lovely time, as she is a very efficient and discreet helper and we kept each other very good company), and then my FIL, who is very good with kids and helpful (he'll probably single-handedly fix our flat while he is here) but also very discreet. At the end of August we should go to Italy, if we manage to get the boys' passports in time. At the moment we are struggling taking passport photos: how do you persuade a baby to keep his eyes open, his mouth shut and his head upright?

Love to all,

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

I have just fixed my netbook, so will pop up more often!

Ah, *Commutergirl*, lovely to hear from you! I am having exactly the same thoughts about work (was planning on 6 months, but would like to extend till January). The only real issue is cash. I am expressing milk too and cannot see myself weaning them by six months. My health visitor said that most women give up expressing and wean twins early. I'd like to prove her wrong by going for as long as I can, nipple blisters and all!

We've no help from relatives, but we are both here full time. It's still extremely exhausting. My parents should be over soon. As to DP's parents, they are not very nice. They can't tell the difference between the twins (one's blonde, the other dark, and one is neary a kilo heavier than the other!), say they don't know who they look like and are nasty to DP about him not ringing them more than twice a week. So they are just making things for two very tired people much worse. Your MIL sounds like a nightmare. I raised hell with mine because she walked into our bedroom while I was naked, without asking or apologising and proceeded to hang around wearing her shoes despite me specifically asking to take them off in a room with premature babies, let alone the house. Moan over.

5 hours! Yours must be doing very well! Only one of ours is able to sleep for five hours, the other is still waking up to eat every three or four, depending on how much food I manage to get into him. It's very hard not to compare him to his brother, who polishes off 160 ml of milk at every sitting. He struggles with food and every meal is a battle but he is putting on 200g a week so we'll get there. I love the way they hold your hand or finger when you are holding their bottle and the way they know how to put their arms around your neck when you pick them up. 

*Scaraloo*, let me know what you have and i'll fill in the gaps. A couple of swaddles will be good to have, as well as a bouncer, a gym and a sling. And lots of muslins! And check out the Manhattan Toy Co mobiles, they are amazing for stimulating them!

XXXX.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies
Lovely to read all your news, I'm not on hear as much due to being in limbo land but I do pop onto to see how you are all doing

Take Care 

Beanie xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been rubbish at posting but been struggling to get through a full work day and at the weekends I am allowed one busy day catching up with people and the other i have to rest or I am no use to anyone!! However I do feel brighter today and hoping that means that the tiredness and sickness may ease a bit so thought I must catch up with you all   

kdb - I can't believe how quickly the time seems to have gone past since you got your BFP   Did it feel as fast for you?? I keep wishing the weeks away but then worried that the final days are going to sneak up on me all of a sudden!

scaralooloo - Think you are about 5 weeks ahead of me but have to admit that after our scan in London last week we had a sneaky peek in John Lewis at buggies. No idea what we will go with yet but think we will get a carrycot as I am a bit concerned how cold it will be in January so thought we could wrap little one up a bit more. I am also like you though that I don't want to get anything until after our 20 week scan and am going to book a nursery list appt with John Lewis for 21 weeks for a bit of guidance as so many things you could buy and I don't need much persuasion   

CG - sounds as if things are going really well with the boys even if you are having to cope with MIL   I am completely in awe of all you ladies with twins and how you cope so hope you get chance to realise you are doing a good job   

Trying - You made me chuckle about your boys 3 months gift of injections   Just a little bit of payback for all the needles you had to get them here so I am sure they won't mind   

Winegum - Good News that you have made a choice on clinic as means you can continue moving forward and have heard lots of good things about CRGH   With all your immunes and the new clinic, I am sure 2012 is going to be your year too   Are you still staying away from the treats? I don't think my little one likes chocolate or cakes which is a bit distressing!! I still have Easter eggs left and can't eat them as makes me feel ill   However they do like salt and vinegar chipsticks or twirls plus fruit and wine gums so still get to have some treats   Just realised if they like wine gums they are sure to get on with you too   

Amethyst - how is it going? Have you had a scan yet?   

Loopdy - Pleased to hear that you and little boo are doing well   My husband keeps telling me that I will fall over in my flip flops but touch wood so far so good although think it is him with the clumsy problem as he seems to trip over his own feet on a daily basis these days!! By the way, Cornwall is lovely and we went for a week in June and stayed at the Headland Hotel at Newquay. They also have cottages and welcome dogs   

Princess - If you are anything like me you will be pleased to finish the pill as drove me crazy   good Luck with the down regging and time will start to go past really quickly now until the 2ww that is   

Beanie - Glad you are still around as think of you lots   

Joeyrella - I have also started to think about how long I will take off work and know at the end of it I won't want to go back   Are you going to go back full or part time? I am just hoping that I will be able to negotiate better hours. Anyway still 3 months left and William may be walking before you go back   

Hi to Loopy, Cat, Huggies, dixie, fuschia, smiling and hope all your little ones are doing well   

Hello to everyone I have missed and hope you are enjoying the summer   

AFM - As mentioned at the top I am hoping that sickness is starting to get better although maybe I have just got used to it!! I am 13 + 5 today according to IVF and 14+1 according to NHS dating scan although as IVF is quite scientific I am not sure how the NHS can believe a dating scan is more accurate!!!! Anyway official due date is now 8th January but I still reckon 11th is more likely   I ended up having 2 12 week scans last week, a private one at FMC last Monday and NHS on Tuesday and both went well. The FMC one was great and we got a 20 minute DVD of the baby which we have watched a few times already and he spent ages checking everything out. We also had nuchal screening done during the appt including blood test so no waiting for the results. NHS I was not so impressed with as she seemed to just want to get us in and out quickly! However she did find a fibroid near my cervix so means I may have to have a c-section but they will decide at my 20wk scan. Next appt is for midwife at 16wks and looking forward to hearing heartbeat then plus also have a consultant appt the following day so will find out if I need extra care due to thyroid etc. Still really can't believe all this is happening and kind of expecting to start tx again but guess as I get bigger I will have to believe!! 

Best get back to work as been really distracted today   Hope you are all ok and wishing you a good week   
Take care x


----------



## kdb

Hi Fred - have you had any thyroid re-tests since BFP?

Please please please don't wish the weeks away... now you're in your second trimester the time will whiz by so quickly.  I am feeling really very sad about the impending departure of my beloved bump.  I may never be pregnant again and have tried to relish every moment.

Such a magical and precious experience 

My hospital wanted to move my EDD forward by two days but I am insisting on my IVF EDD.  You'd have noticed how quickly they measure during the scans, and there is a margin of error with those measurements too - whereas IVF is spot-on.  You should be able to ensure the hospital uses the EDD that you want them to.

xoxo


----------



## cat1608

I agree with KDB re the pregnancy. My boys are 18 weeks tomorrow   and I still miss my bump and feeling my boys move around inside me. I felt so special every minute of my pregnancy, granted I was lucky as I didn't really have any problems or bad side effects, and it went far too quickly for me. I know I will never have any more children as I am so very lucky to have my 2 angels and my partner has 2 girls of his own so he wouldn't want any either, so I was very sad knowing I would never enjoy another pregnancy   . I have bump envy now   . Don't me wrong though, I am forever grateful that my boys are here, safe, sound and healthy but i'd love to go through the pregnancy again.


KDB - enjoy your last couple of weeks and rest lots   .


Love and hugs to you all 


Cx


----------



## commutergirl

*Trying* - Great to hear your news.
Do I remember correctly that you wrote that you are expressing a couple of litres of milk every day? Where do you find the time?  At the moment I am only expressing 4-5 times a day - I have decided that if I start being stressed about having to drop everything and express I might end up having the opposite result. Still, I manage to produce enough for 2 feeds for a baby and 3 for the other one; my HV is a no-nonsense person, so she told me "whatever you manage to give them is great, but when you decide that enough is enough just stop and don't get stressed about it".
A bit of *****iness about MILs and hygiene. I caught mine with one of the boys' dummies (which I still have mixed feelings about, although I do appreciate that it is useful under some circumstances, for instance on take off and landing on a plane, which is why we are occasionally offering it to them so that they get used to it), about to rinse it under the tap without sterilising it (OK, in the future it will be perfectly fine, but my uncle doctor said it is still too early to stick something non-sterilised in their mouth!), saying "it just needs a rinse, it only fell to the floor". What do you need to decide that it needs sterilising? that a tractor with its tires covered in manure runs over it?  
Re return to work, my only constraint (apart from money&#8230 is a research project that should start at the end of November, but my boss said that they can get it formally started before I am back if needed. BTW, have you thought about childcare yet? I keep procrastinating about it, but we'll need to have a nanny rather than nursery, and I don't know where to start!
I have contacted a local twins group, and the lady in charge told me that apart from official events they have some lunchtime gatherings in my area, so I'll join them and see if anyone has any useful tips.

*Beanie* - hi sweetie, how are you doing? Lovely to see that you are still around...   

*Fred* - great about your scans! 
I can assure you that sickness does fade away. I was also a bit disappointed that it didn't disappear around 12 weeks as people had promised me, but I first started feeling sick without being sick (apart from first thing in the morning), then realised that the nausea was coming in spells rather than being constant, and then it faded away altogether. I must add that I am still having a sort of "A clockwork orange" effect towards a few things that happened very early in my pregnancy when I was heavily sick; for instance, we went to a gig by KT Tunstall, and still hearing some of her songs still makes me feel sick...  My sister, who was even more heavily sick than me, told me that this effect will eventually wear off as well.
So, as Kdb and Cat said, enjoy your pregnancy!  it is an amazing time, and I agree with them that I sometimes miss it, much as I am in love with my babies.
I believe that NHS assume their dating is correct for natural conceptions as people may be messing up with their ovulation dates; but my dating was always made based on the IVF dates (and luckily the scan ones coincided!). But the estimates they make at scans are only based on statistics, so you may have a very big baby and be dated further ahead in your pregnancy, or the opposite...

*Cat* - how are the boys doing?   Same question I asked Trying: do you manage them by yourself? Any tips to keep sane? 

Love to all

CG


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

So lovely to see some flurry of activity on here again, I've missed our chats and discussions   

Cat - Great to hear from you and to hear how your boys are doing. Time certainly does fly and I'm sure for you it must be whizzing by.   

Kdb - Wow, I can't believe how close you are now to D Day. Although you'll be loosing your bump you'll be gaining the most wonderful present ever, how exciting. Can you PM me your home address. Have you been managing to get some rest in?   

Fred - So great to hear from you and although you're still feeling sick I'm delighted to hear that all is well with baby. I stopped feeling sick around 14wks and then I only got the occassional day after that. So fingers crossed you might be nearly at the end of it. Is it starting to feel more real now?   

Beanie - Lovely to hear from you as always and remember we're always here through thick and thin   

Trying - Nice to hear your news about the boys, it must be really tiring. I do admire you ladies with your twins as I can imagine one is hard enough. Sorry to hear about your in laws, I too have problem ones and they do my head in most of the time. DH hasn't spoken to his dad since last August, his dad treated him really badly and expects us to apologise to him and DHs mother is just quite a pathetic character and more like the child, she's just very hard work! So I feel your pain    Thankfully my parents are great, know when to step back and are just great to be around. I'm off to France for a week this Saturday but when I'm back it would be great to meet up. Would love to meet the boys and give them a cuddle. I haven't bought anything yet apart from cot accessories but I think after my 22wk scan I'll be out there full on. Stay strong   

Commutergirl - Hurrah for you, so lovely to hear from you. You're having similiar problems to Trying and equally I feel your pain. It must be hard caring for 2 hungry babies, but it sounds like you're doing just fine. It'll be exciting taking them to Italy. I bet the boys are just gorgeous     

Loopdy - Lovely to hear your news as well. You be careful out there and don't be doing too much, remember you're carrying precious cargo. I saw the Stokke pram, it looks lovely. You sound like you're very organised with your purchases, bet you've had fun buying.   

Princess - Great to hear you're now in full swing, the time will just whizz by for you now. Hope you're feeling calm and confident. You'll get there honey I have every faith   

Winegum - Wow...that sounds really in depth but amazing. It's incredible what they can do nowadays, modern science never fails to amaze me. I really hope that through this they can get to the root of the problem and it sounds like they might just have done that. You will be in the best hands possible at CRGH and I can guarantee you will get the best possible treatment. It will be money well spent. Hope you're not working too hard   

AFM - Well I'm just over 19wks now I can't believe it and feel my little man on most days now which is just the most wonderful thing in the world. Still have my panic days, but I have just resigned myself to them now and I won't relax 100% until I'm holding him in my arms. I guess after what we've all been through it's hard to forget the past. Off to France on Saturday for a week with our friends and their little 3yr old, we're driving over to a friends farmhouse. Looking forward to a change of scenery and a break. My little sister gave birth yesterday to a little girl, Sophia Rose, 12Ib 12oz.

Anyway better get on with some work.

Love and hugs to you all,
Scaralooloo xxxx

P.S: Can you mammas recommend a good bottles, nappies and breast pump?


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, sorry it's been so long but I just don't know where the time is going! Got a few days off work so making the most of it by catching up with things. Well that's me 21 weeks today  found out last week that we are having one girl and possibly a boy but not completely certain as the umbilical cord was in the way so hopefully find out at my 24 week scan. Great to read that everyones bumps and babies r doing well  fingers crossed for you girls who r ttc, 2011 has been a good year for this thread so keep believing. Take care everyone xxx


----------



## kdb

Scaraloo - aahhhh - now your ** status makes sense!  Sophia Rose - gorgeous name, and one of our top two for a girl!  12lb though... O M G      Please tell me she was born by c-s?!!

A week in France sounds fabulous!!  Enjoy the break - hope you get some sleep-in time although perhaps not with a three year old in the house    

Re; breast pump - not speaking from experience but based on me having asked loads of people incl NCT instructors, the Medela Swing is the most recommended (and is the one the hospitals use).  They're about £90 new but you can get one on eBay for about £40 incl p&p and then if you wanted you could buy a new attachment bit for the breast for about £10ish.

Having said all that, I got a Tommee Tippee one via Gumtree for £20 so I'm going to give that a go.  It came with an attachment for Medela bottles so I have a few Medela bottles, a few Avent and a few Dr Brown.  (The Avent and Dr B ones I got via Freecycle.)  Just need to buy some new teats.

Nappies - I've heard that Pampers are good but then some of the supermarket brands, eg, Tesco, are also v good.  You could mix and match - ie, use the more expensive / absorbent ones at night and then the cheaper ones during the day.

Hope this helps - as I say I can't speak from experience but am sure the mummies will chime in with some great advice!

-------

Winey - as you know I too am a big fan of CRGH and I will be     like mad that they bring you and your DH success!  Keep up the good work with the no sugar diet - it will all be worth it in the end!!!  (I bought a Kit Kat Chunky the other day for my hospital bag as a post-birth treat... and felt quite 'dirty' buying it   )

Beanie - sending you a tonne of      Keep the faith, sweetpea... you never know what life has in store for you around the corner


----------



## Scaralooloo

Ha ha ha ha ha ha.... I meant to say 6Ib and 12 oz not 12Ib    now that would be sore!!!


----------



## kdb

Phew!!!  My eyes were watering at the thought   

Although one of the girls on my BFP thread gave birth to a 12lb baby the other day - using only gas and air


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies 

It's great reading all the advice that other people give you.  I was thinking about those Dr Brown anti collic bottles but had no idea!  I saw the "baby whisperer" use them and they seemed great although been told that baby might not like the teat but that goes for any bottle.  I'm going to try breast feeding but have to admit to not warming to it!  It's knowing what to buy before baby comes or waiting until you know how it's going to go!!

Now, here's something that will make you all giggle no doubt!  I thought that you had to try and match the size of your chosen bottle teats to the size of your nipples!!!!!  I was thinking that, no way Jose, baby is going to starve if my nipples are supposed to grow that big!!!!  What a fool!   

Hope this finds you all well and happy today.

Lots of love

Loopdy and Little Boo.
xxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

I bought bottles, steriliser and a few cartons of ready-mix aptimal before the baby arrived.  Although I intended breast feeding it didn't happen for various reasons.  I was extremely grateful getting home with William late at night with it sleeting outside to have them already in the house.  
Dr Brown bottles worked for us, as William did have colic.  The only thing I would say is that they have insert bits in the middle that don't always fit conveniently within sterilisers, something to think about before you buy them.


----------



## Scaralooloo

Kdb - All praise to your FF Buddy, that is very impressive, wow    She must be made of steel    Thanks for all the tips. It's all a bit of a minefield isn't it!   

Loopdy - Although your comment did make me chuckle    I hadn't really thought about that and actually what you say kind of makes sense. Surely the type of teat does affect the baby. There are so many to choose from and I just don't know where to start. I really want to bf but like Joeyrella says maybe I won't be able too so it would be good to be prepared. Hope you and Lil Boo are well   

Joeyrella - I've looked at the Dr Brown bottles as a lot of people recommend them, good to know about steriliser though. Any useful tips on what you have found useful would be gratefully received.


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

I'm glad to see that you're are all well and in full swing with choosing and buying all your new "toys".  I am avidly reading and noting your recommendations down for when our time comes!   

We paid for a private dating scan today as I kept convincing myself that a heartbeat hadn't developed!  Completely irrational as I have had no signs to tell me that things are not as they should be, but thankfully all was well today and munchkin was bouncing about as happy as larry!  I feel much more content now and hopefully will stop worrying so much!   

Anyway, I'm glad to hear that everyone is well and will keep reading all your news!

xx


----------



## commutergirl

*Sarah* - welcome to your niece! It will be lovely to have the two cousins growing together. Do you see your sister a lot? Does she live in Scotland?
My favourite cousin has had a baby girl a few weeks before my boys, and I like to think that they will grow as close as her dad and I were (I was quite a tomboy, so we spent many Saturday afternoons with his brother playing football, or just getting into trouble) - not very easy as she lives in Italy!
Re baby stuff:
- I confirm that the Medela Swing pump is great; it was recommended to me by the hospital MW and I have been using it until a couple of weeks ago, when I decided that as it was not a temporary thing I'd be better off hiring a professional dual breast pump (again a Medela); feels a bit like a dairy farm  , but it spares me a lot of time!
- We went mostly for Pampers. Boots were good in the beginning, but we found good deals for Pampers from Amazon (I see how much my life has changed when I see that books and DVDs have disappeared from my Amazon recommendations, to be replaced by nappies, bottles and similar!). We didn't like Huggies; they were quite "baggy" when the boys were small, and they ended up leaking!
- Bottles: it very much depends on the baby's attitude. One of ours would drink from anything; the other one is fussier and works better with narrow-neck bottles and teats. Having said that, we also have quite an assortment: we end up using the Medela bottles and teats (we bought spares from Amazon) a lot, also because even the taller bottles will fit in our microwave, and the fussier one drinks also from Nuk narrow-size teats. The other one is using Medela teats, or Avent, or Nuk wide neck. We also have a Dr Brown's, but we didn't notice much of an improvement in terms of colic (although Marco, the colicky one, seems to enjoy drinking from it), and it is a bit annoying to wash and sterilise the whole implement, so all in all I wouldn't recommend it strongly. 
If you do buy the Nuk ones, make sure that you use the teat the right way around, unlike me for one or two days&#8230;  
One last thing: narrow-neck bottles are a bit of a pain when it comes to prepare formula milk, so we always use a wide neck one for mixing it and then pour it into the narrow-neck ones.

Other stuff that you should have: a microwave! I don't know what we would do without it, for sterilising and heating feeds!

*Xmasbaby* - hooray! a girl!  We need baby girls on this thread!

*Loopdy* - re your "knowing what to buy before baby comes or waiting until you know how it's going to go", having been caught unprepared my my boys (and I mean TOTALLY unprepared, as I didn't even have my hospital bag ready!) I can assure you that you can survive even without organising EVERYTHING in advance (although I agree with Joeyrella that had we got home on a sleety night things would have been a lot more complicated  ). When we were discharged the boys were "finger-feeding" and the hospital gave me a good supply of stuff to get going for a couple of days. we just stopped at Tesco to buy the same formula we had been using in hospital.
Fortunately we did have the steriliser, as it was a present we had received in advance, but I had to dispatch DH to John Lewis to buy the breast pump the day we went home&#8230;

*Kdb* - 12 lbs?!?  Argh! A friend of mine had a baby a few weeks after mine, and his birth weight was exactly the sum of my boys' weight&#8230; but he was "only" around 4.6 kg&#8230; How are you keeping anyway? So you don't know if you are having a boy or girl? Enjoy your last "bumpy" weeks!

*Amethyst* - great news&#8230; I think that everybody here understand the feeling of needing to know that everything is OK!   I guess I haven't paid for private scans only because with twins I had more than the standard ones&#8230;

Good night!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## kdb

CG...     at your Amazon recommendations!!!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello ladies
Just thought I'd throw in my two pence-worth.

Re bottles, you are right i: if you are intending to breast as well as bottle feed, it's best to try to find a bottle that has a teat shaped like a human nipple (though we avoided nipple confusion in any case). But it all depends on the baby, our little barracuda will drink from a bucket, but the choosy one is soooo fussy. I haven't tried Dr Brown bottles, but we went through a few types before discovering Mum. Nuk also look great and hospitals use them. And yes, a microwave steriliser is a must. It doesn't matter what type, we've two Avent ones, which were a tenner.

Now to the all important matter of pumping. *Commutergirl*, are you not hiring a hospital-standard one? I completely agree there is no time for pumping in the day with twins, but a hospital standard one does speed things up. I do most of the pumping at night and try to do the day-time pumping while they are asleep (about 7 to 8 times). It takes and awful lot of effort and I have loads of blisters on my nipples, plus for the first two months they feel like someone has picked them with a knife. So I totally agree with your HV, do what you can and do not stress -- you'll be a better mum for it. But seriously look into hiring one -- it will save you sanity. I am using a Medela Symphony and it costs 45 quid a month. Each pumping session is about 20 minutes (though in the day they are usually cut short, but even five minutes is better than nothing) and it took me two months to establish a decent supply to be able to produce more than the entire feed for the boys per pump. So it takes a while to sort out anythin approaching manageable!

Also, I read somehwere that dummies redcue the risk of SIDS, so they are great as long as you use them sparingly. I have just been training our fussy one to drop the habit though as he was becoming too dependent.

Off for now, back soon
XXX


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Thank you for msg's. having good days and bad. More bad at the moment, thought we were coming to terms with not having our little family. But was at wedding at the weekend had to leave as bride annouced she was 4 months gone then went on to say there are days she wishes she was not pregnant due to the sickness.  We have decided to hold off looking into adoption as not coping with it all. Even had parent in law in tears over the weekend. God I feel so crap and useless right now.     
But hey ho, paste that fake smile and life goes on I suppose.  

So lovely to read all your news ladies, something to look forward to
Big hugs xxx


----------



## kdb

Oh Beanie honey  TBH I don't think that hurt or sensitivity ever goes away completely. Even now if someone indicates their 'annoyance' at falling pregnant at an 'inconvenient time' (like someone in my NCT group did recently) I cringe 

I'm so so sorry you're still feeling so down, but *please *don't blame yourself   

You *will* become a family, one way or the other   

Have faith, sweetie... it will happen xoxox


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Beanie

So sorry to hear about your experience at the wedding.  It's the hardest thing in the world hearing other peoples news.  I remember one year, 11 couples, friends of ours announced they were expecting and even though I was so pleased for them was so sad inside.  It's so difficult that it's just out of our hands what happens and what journey we have to take to get there.  

Would you ever have the strength to try IVF again?  I must remind you that if we hadn't have kept at it, we wouldn't be in the position we are in after our third try.  I really hope at some point this is an option for you.  While you're still thinking of trying, there is still every chance you will get your family.

I wanted to send you lots of strength and a big hug.  It doesn't seem so long ago that I felt those feelings.

Lots of love Beanie   

Loopdy
xxxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

*Beanie*, sweetie - I am sorry to hear you are down, and I perfectly understand how you are feeling about people. Some people can be horrible without realising, and, like Kdb, still now I would like to scream sometimes when people announce "unexpected" pregnancies. It is just unfair. 
I am thinking of you.   

*Trying* - I do have a Medela Symphony, but stupidly I only thought about hiring it a few weeks ago, after spending nearly two months squeezing my boobs flat with a Swing pump for 45 minutes at every sitting (I made the decision one night during one of said 45 min sessions). Money well spent I must say! However, I am throwing in a few more squeezing sessions these days, also because the boys have had a growth spurt and can go now around 200 mils per session, with some episodes of 220 mils  &#8230; and I would like at least to keep up with producing 5 feeds per day.

*Kdb* - After you mentioned Freecycle I looked it up; it sounds like a great idea! My sister is part of a similar network in her town, but I didn't know that there was such a big one...

Love,

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie -    It's completely natural to feel the way you are so don't EVER feel guilty about that and don't pretend everything is ok when it's not as you're allowed to have those feelings. Like the others have said it's not so long ago when we were all experiencing those same feelings and tbh although my life has changed dramatically I still panic and think that something horrible is going to happen I don't think we ladies ever forget the pain and heartache that we went through/going through to get where we are today. I'm not sure whether you've been able to get counselling but it can really help and I do believe you'll get your family one way or the other.    

CG - Thanks for your advice and tips I have started making a list of neccessaries. My sis lives in the North of Scotland so don't see an awful lot of her, am planning a visit in August as I'm up working at the Edinburgh festival for a few days. Hope the boys are well   

Amethyst - Great to hear from you and good to hear that everything is how it should be. You'll never stop worrying that's for sure but slowly you start to enjoy things a bit more especially when you start showing and can feel your baby...an amazing feeling.   

Trying - Thanks for your tips as well I just feel at the moment that I'll never be ready as I just don't seem to know much...I'm sure that will change though.   

Kdb - How are you? Any signs?   

Loopdy - Saw on ** that you started your NCT class last night, how was it? I've booked onto one for October but worrying that this might be a bit late now, not sure when you're meant to do them, does it matter?   

Hope everyone else is ok?

Love and hugs,
Scaralooloo xxxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies   

Scaraloo - hi babe.  Yes, it was our first NCT class last night and DH was a little apprehensive about what we would be doing, I think he thought we would all be doing role play or sat on the floor panting!  There weren't many courses to choose from and thought I missed it as it should have started last week but got delayed a week so that was good.  They run for 10 weeks, 2 hour sessions every week.  The lady is nice who runs it but I was conscious that friends had said these classes can be really pushy when it comes to the breast feeding topic.  So, we had an excercise early on where the course host asked us what we wanted to get out of the course, things we didn't want to happen.  I put down, no pressure on breast feeding and the other mums agreed.  Don't get me wrong, I am going to try it but the thought of it doesn't make me "coo!" if you know what I mean. And if I'm not able to do it, I don't want to feel guilty or a failure.  The courses cost around £160 plus a joining fee which brought it up to just under £200.  I'm glad I did it as I think there are a few couples I could see myself seeing afterwards and Tim said a few of the guys were nice too (one which he might be able to play a round of golf with!).  I was conscious of being an older mum at 38 but was pleased when there were some couples around our age.  Hope this helps.  I'm more than happy to share any good tips I get on here though for sure.   

Lots of love

Loopdy
xxxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

Beanie, I really feel for you and the pain that comes through your posts is heartbreaking.  Even though I'm one of the lucky ones who have come out the other end of the journey with a baby it still makes my breath catch in my chest when other people announce pregnancies.  The constant disappointments, heartache and unfairness of it all have changed who I am forever.  I'll always be infertile and I always will understand x x x x


----------



## kdb

Wow Loopdy, that's a bargain NCT course!  Ours was £275 and tbh I learned more in the one-day antenatal class at our hospital!!


Having said that, the girls are all lovely - we had our first meet-up yesterday although I had lunch with one that lives nearest to us last week and it turned out theirs was an IVF pregnancy.  Hooray!  An ally!!


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies!


CG - my boys are gorgeous thank you and have changed so much in the last couple of weeks with the things they do. They are now really aware of their hands and feet and are now grabbing for things and taking much more interest in toys, rather than just looking at them vacantly! LOL! They are both teething at the moment - poor poppets - and for all you mummies, I have found Boots homeopathic teething granules help my two. They are showing an interest in food too now, so I don't think it will be long until the teething starts. Re going back to work, I have no idea what I am going to do as I am effectively a single mum for all intents and purposes regarding money as my man having his own business, all spare money gets pumped into that, so it will be whether i can afford to go back or not with childcare for 2. Don't think they do BOGOF offers!! LOL!!!


Scaralooloo - Tommee Tippee bottles really worked for the boys as they are nipple shaped and also Avent were good too. My boys were on top up feeds from the start due to Freddie having low blood sugar so they have been used to bottle and breast feeding from day one and I have never experienced nipple confusion. Expressing is great as it gives you a break and allows other people to bond with the babies. Mine were on Aptamil formula from day one for top ups and they still have formula when we are out and about to save me having to get both boobs out in public!! LOL!! I borrowed a Madela electric pump from my friend which has been great and i'd say it is best to get an electric one. Nappies - i'm a fan of Pampers as they are fab and with the boys now sleeping sometimes for 12 hours, they don't leak at all. I found huggies leaked at the sides and Morrisons were awful. I've heard that ASDA own are very good too. A microwave steriliser is best too. 


hope that helps.


Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Beanie*, sweetie, it's always nice to hear your voice. I am so sorry you are having a hard time. There are no words to make it better, except it's got to happen one way or another. Keep strong darling. I know how hard it is. I remember the frustration so well, we tried every single day for about six months with maybe a week off in total. It was heartbeaking. Can you try the monitor Amethyst used?

*Scaralooloo*, I meant to say I so feel your pain with partner's father. Mine is considering breaking all ties too; it would be a terrible shame as he does sort of love him and only perseveres as he is the only son left. The other two died in the last five years and interestingly one of them didn't speak to him for ten years! The mother sounds similar too. Ours is either completely crazy or very very stupid. I can't even understand what she is saying, but she still manages to poison most situations. Hohum. On a happier note, have a lovely holiday and don't stress about not knowing about it all yet. It all comes from trial and error and every baby is totally different -- even when they are twins

Commutergirl, how are you getting so much into them? Our biggest one takes 160ml in a feeding and I thought that was loads; the litte one struggles to take 130 and we are having lots of feeding issues with him anyway. He used to be such a happy eater, but now cries at most meals as if we are giving him poison. It's heartbreaking.

xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Girls 

Thank you for your msgs, the last thing I wanted to do was bring down this thread. Trying have been using the clear blue monitor for about 4 months now, going to give it a few more months then we will call it a day.

Big Hugs xxx


----------



## kdb

Beanie, you didn't - and that's what we're here for - to support each other through good times and bad.  I know that in our low points it can seem impossible to believe that we'll ever become parents... but hopefully you'll see from the results on this thread that despite a whole mish-mash of different fertility issues and histories, the dream is still very much achievable and real.

    xoxo


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie - I totally agree with Kdb in no way did you bring us down. We're here through thick and thin and give support through happy, sad and difficult times. Don't ever feel that you can't speak your mind on here. Remember when I had my lowest point last year, you guys were always here for me whether I was posting or not, you never forgot me and I hope that we can do that for you now. I feel like you are all such a big part of my fertility journey and I want to be able to support you all like you have always done for me.


----------



## fred73

So busy on here at the moment and I'm trying to take in all the tips but know I will have forgotten by the time we get there   

Beanie - I just want to echo what the others have said that you can talk about whatever you want on here and we are more than happy to listen and help where we can      I often think about you and wonder how things are but remember you are still moving forward so try to be positive about that as you are a strong person and that means you can always achieve more than you might expect       Do as many fun things as you can with DH as think that was the only thing which kept me sane   

Cat - sounds like your boys are doing really well and you made me chuckle with your BOGOF deal! Think maybe you already had one of those!!! My hairdresser also had twins and it was the cost of childcare that prevented her going back to work full time as so expensive. Hope you manage to find a solution 

Loopdy - pleased you shared your NCT experience as it is something also on my list to consider but more to meet people from our area as we don't know that many people. Sounds as if even if you don't learn that much you will make some good friends   And how do men always find someone new to play golf with?!!  

Scaralooloo - still not feeling real to me although started to tell people at work today so think it may get more so soon. Is it more of a reality for you now? Hope you have a great time in France. My mum is over there at the moment and keeps telling me how good the weather is   

Xmasbaby - can't believe your other baby was being so shy by hiding their bits...unusual for a boy   Hope you get to find out at the 24 week scan and pleased to hear all is well with you

CG - Can't believe how much milk you are producing and what the boys are getting through. Still squatters in some ways I guess as making demands from you and no payment for services provided   Although guessing all the smiles and new things they are doing is payment enough   

kdb - I saw my thyroid consultant last night and it is now nearly perfect at 0.46 so much more relaxed even though I know it does not matter quite so much now. I aslo told him about my GP refusing to test me and not adjusting my prescription even though he had sent them a letter. He was not happy at all and is going to write to them to complain!!! Just pleased my midwife is on the case and the hospital too. I am guessing you are on maternity leave now? Sounds like your NCT group was a success to   

trying - according to my friend boys are easier than girls but from what you have been saying some boys are easier than others too   Here's hoping that once your little one gets on to solids, he will eat anything    

amethyst - so happy to hear your scan went well and if you have managed to relax you are a much more laidback person than me and can you please give me some tips! Everything will be fine as proved with me but I have decided the worrying is all part of being a mum already   Have you had your midwife appt yet?

Hi to everyone I have missed and hope you are enjoying the sunshine rather than working!

AFM - As mentioned I had my thyroid appt last night and now my TSH levels have decided to behave! One less thing for me to worry about and now just looking forward to my midwife appt in 2 weeks to hear the HB again. Also get to meet the consultant that week so looking forward to hearing what they have to say. Oh and I have lost weight! Good News as it is going on around the middle but obviously coming off somewhere else!!!! AS I am overweight this is not a problem and just hope once the sickness goes I don't go the other way. Starting to tell more people at work today and going to tell DH's grandmas on Saturday. One of them is 99 at the end of the month and keeps saying she won't be around after that! Hoping this news will keep her around a bit longer.

Take care x


----------



## Beanie3

Ladies

Again thank you for your message's brought tears to my eye's    . Part of me keeps the hope alive but I am starting to realise that maybe I need to start accepting that its just not meant to be for us.      

Beanie xx


----------



## fred73

Beanie - Try not to lose your hope as it is important to keep believing however for me I started to plan another life if it didn't happen. This meant looking for new career opportunities including overseas, travelling the world with Dh for a year, etc all things which would be hard to do if we had a little one. It was not easy and I still hoped our dreams would come true but meant we had something else to talk about and plans to look forward too. This actually improved my confidence levels dramatically which has really helped me. Don't get me wrong as I know it is not easy but don't give up on your dreams, just maybe find a few new ones too


----------



## nickym

New home this way ladies xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267474.new#new


----------

